#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-23
<ubotu> New bug: #127637 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging]  rotoscope" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127637
<ubotu> New bug: #127641 in file-roller (main) "extract a package on an NTFS partition doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127641
<ubotu> New bug: #127643 in firefox (main) "Some flash banner ads are shown with white area where their rollover will occupy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127643
<ubotu> New bug: #127644 in evolution (main) "Evolution: Applying a "Label" to an Email by right clicking on the message and selecting label doesnt apply the label" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127644
<ubotu> New bug: #127648 in gnome-panel (main) "Applications should not be in other menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127648
<ubotu> New bug: #127649 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet doesn't work unless I start dhclient manually" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127649
<ubotu> New bug: #127651 in Ubuntu "system settings crashed signal 11" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127651
<rbs-tito> Someone filed a bug that the laptop hotkey for activating/deactivating wireless does not work. I don't think that is a bug, because there is no Linux software to handle it. Am I correct?
<rbs-tito> Or, at least no LInux drivers
<crimsun> your description is a bit vague.
<rbs-tito> bug 54796
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 54796 in ubuntu-meta "cannot activate wireless function" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54796
<crimsun> that _may_ be a linux-source-2.6.2[02]  bug.
<crimsun> it depends on the hardware in that emachines.
<crimsun> (It could also be hal.)
<rbs-tito> Only supported through NDISwrapper
<rbs-tito> But even when the wireless is working, the activation keys have never worked for me
<crimsun> do you mean that the hotkeys _are_ functional w/ ndiswrapper?
<crimsun> if so, that's pretty clearly a linux-source bug.
<rbs-tito> No, the hotkeys are never functional regardless of the driver
<rbs-tito> The hotkeys actually power down the chip
<rbs-tito> Which is usually done by pressing the key which instructs the motherboard to power down a certain socket, so it is really more to do with the BIOS. It is done in Windows by device manufacturers using black magic drivers.
<ubotu> New bug: #127654 in openoffice.org (main) "Labels use the wrong dimensions and/or page size" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127654
<LadyNikon> crimsun: :)
<LadyNikon> wow a logged channel.
<Hobbsee> LadyNikon: most of the ubuntu ones are logged...
<LadyNikon> i am only in the help channel and the maryland one
<LadyNikon> so I never noticed
<ubotu> New bug: #127655 in gnome-network (universe) "[Gutsy]  Manual WPA network doesn't connect on reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127655
<crimsun> LadyNikon: (you may also find #ubuntu-women interesting)
<LadyNikon> im on their mailing list
<LadyNikon> thanks :)
<crimsun> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #127659 in sl-modem (restricted) "Smartlink driver not properly loaded on boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127659
<mpt> Hi, has anyone organized a plan to convert the BSTQC test results into bug reports?
<ubotu> New bug: #122146 in thunar "Thunar freezes upon opening folders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122146
<ubotu> New bug: #127660 in Ubuntu "NetworkManager and iwp3945 Driver WPA/Hidden Network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127660
<ubotu> New bug: #127664 in gnome-control-center (main) "Font size settings only take effect a few seconds after login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127664
<ubotu> New bug: #127665 in gnome-control-center (main) "Font rendering settings are not applied until next login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127665
<ubotu> New bug: #127667 in compiz (main) "Desktop freezes when compiz terminates (on logout or otherwise)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127667
<ubotu> New bug: #127668 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "does not clean up incomplete downloads" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127668
<ubotu> New bug: #127669 in scribus-ng (universe) "scribus-ng crashed with SIGSEGV in ScribusMainWindow::emergencySave()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127669
<ubotu> New bug: #127672 in cal3d (universe) "[Sync Request]  Please sync cal3d (0.11.0-2) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127672
<ubotu> New bug: #121801 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Suspend using vesa driver and NVIDIA 8400M GS doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121801
<ubotu> New bug: #127676 in Ubuntu "problem with javascript and ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127676
<ubotu> New bug: #127677 in compiz (main) "oversized fonts in compiz in gutsy on intel 945" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127677
<ubotu> New bug: #127678 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashes when configuring boot loader" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127678
<ubotu> New bug: #127679 in Ubuntu "[Fiesty]  Thunderbird crashes when sending email (x86_64)." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127679
<ubotu> New bug: #127680 in Ubuntu "Adept crash after new updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127680
<ubotu> New bug: #127681 in Ubuntu "Full GPT and EFI support for Intel Macs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127681
<ubotu> New bug: #127682 in ebox-network (universe) "installation of ebox-network fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127682
<ubotu> New bug: #127683 in alsa-driver (main) "snd_hda_intel can't be inserted on macbook pro c2d in gutsy , worked in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127683
<ubotu> New bug: #124831 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124831
<ubotu> New bug: #127685 in zblast (universe) "package zblast-x11 1.3-2.2 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127685
<ubotu> New bug: #127686 in gnome-panel (main) "workspace switcher loses workspace names after reboot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127686
<ubotu> New bug: #124979 in gnome-panel "Clicking on date/time applet crashes gnome-pannel" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124979
<ubotu> New bug: #125401 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125401
<ubotu> New bug: #127690 in gnome-games (main) "sol crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127690
<ubotu> New bug: #127692 in acpi (main) "IBM X60 turns off screen when pressing "Fn+Home" and "Fn+End"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127692
<ubotu> New bug: #127693 in dolphin (main) "dolphin konqueror like servicemenu support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127693
<ubotu> New bug: #127695 in hal-info (main) "scsi model disk no detectado" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127695
<ubotu> New bug: #127697 in mplayer (multiverse) "Gmplayer takes time to open video files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127697
<ubotu> New bug: #127699 in xen-3.1 (main) "Various problems in 3.1.0-0ubuntu10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127699
<ubotu> New bug: #127702 in compiz (main) "sometimes cannot close or minimize windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127702
<ubotu> New bug: #127704 in kvm (universe) "kvm: access to /dev/kvm should have a different group-ownership" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127704
<ubotu> New bug: #127705 in compiz (main) "compiz doesn't "talk" when switching windows" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127705
<ubotu> New bug: #127707 in airport-utils (universe) "airport-utils: airport-config does not run with Java 6." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127707
<ubotu> New bug: #127711 in network-manager (main) "network-manager does not really deactivate ipw2200" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127711
<ubotu> New bug: #127709 in gettext (main) "MO files not optimised enough for en_GB, en_CA, etc, partially for others" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127709
<ubotu> New bug: #127717 in warsow-data (multiverse) "Architecture incorrect?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127717
<Gasten> Hi. Can a kind soul change bug 127444s importance to Low, please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127444 in totem "Drag'n'drop multiple files into playlist, (or open multiple files) add it not in the good/alphabetical order..." [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127444
<pascal80> Gasten: done
<Gasten> pascal80: thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #127718 in lighttpd (universe) "lighttpd security fixes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127718
<ubotu> New bug: #127719 in Ubuntu "Monitor Goes Standby By It Self" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127719
<ubotu> New bug: #127720 in kde-guidance (main) "Feisty KDE 3.5.7 to Gutsy upgrade file conflict error" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127720
<ubotu> New bug: #127721 in haddock (universe) "gutsy's haddock can't parse index files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127721
<ubotu> New bug: #127722 in kde-systemsettings (main) "kde-applications-merged': Directory not empty when upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127722
<ubotu> New bug: #127724 in apt-listchanges (main) "apt-listchanges crash during dist-upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127724
<ubotu> New bug: #127725 in gnome-applets (main) "weather report provide predefined radar maps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127725
<ubotu> New bug: #127728 in Ubuntu "Random black screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127728
<ubotu> New bug: #127729 in Ubuntu "xserver crushing several times a day" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127729
<ubotu> New bug: #127730 in Ubuntu "xcircuit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127730
<ubotu> New bug: #127731 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "[gutsy]  Configuring VPN connections failing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127731
<ubotu> New bug: #127732 in evince (main) "Searching Hebrew text works in reverse order" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127732
<ubotu> New bug: #124559 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124559
<ubotu> New bug: #125718 in gnome-utils (main) "baobab crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slice_alloc()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125718
<ubotu> New bug: #127735 in subversion (main) "RA call for retrieving revprops for more than one revision" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127735
<ubotu> New bug: #127609 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127609
<Hobbsee> !info apparmour-utils
<ubotu> Package apparmour-utils does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Hobbsee> !info apparmour-utils gutsy
<ubotu> Package apparmour-utils does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> New bug: #127565 in gnome-session (main) "gnome-session crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127565
<ubotu> New bug: #127737 in muine (universe) "Muine doesn't start in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127737
<ubotu> New bug: #127738 in cupsys (main) "printers stop processing jobs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127738
<ubotu> New bug: #127739 in nvtv (universe) "menu entry for nvtv has no icon" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127739
<ubotu> New bug: #127740 in Ubuntu "lots of applications crash with "SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127740
<ubotu> New bug: #127742 in enigmail-locales (universe) "[GUTSY]  Enigmail locales aren't compatible with Thunderbird 2.0.0.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127742
<ubotu> New bug: #127745 in ebox-network (universe) "ebox-network fails to configure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127745
<ubotu> New bug: #127747 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  removable storage devices auto play multimedia without asking" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127747
<ubotu> New bug: #127748 in debian-installer (main) "typo /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/gutsy instead of gusty on alternate CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127748
<ubotu> New bug: #127749 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Wrong UDP Packets Checksum" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127749
<ubotu> New bug: #127750 in pureadmin (universe) "Create Password File not possible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127750
<ubotu> New bug: #127751 in hal (main) "[gutsy]  LG USB key wrongly detected as a digital audio device (regression)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127751
<ubotu> New bug: #127758 in iproute (main) "ip rule doesn't resolves local(255) routing table number to name" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127758
<ubotu> New bug: #127762 in update-manager (main) "update tor fails if tor daemon is not running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127762
<ubotu> New bug: #127763 in Ubuntu "sound on desktop not working at ALL " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127763
<ubotu> New bug: #127764 in Ubuntu "ubuntu-destop is not dependent of e2fsprogs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127764
<ubotu> New bug: #127765 in gnubiff (universe) "Merge gnubiff 2.2.7 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127765
<ubotu> New bug: #127766 in gmsh (universe) "Merge gmsh (2.0.8-1) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127766
<ubotu> New bug: #127769 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia-glx working on 6.06, but don't on 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127769
<ubotu> New bug: #127767 in imlib (universe) "Merge imlib 1.9.15 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127767
<ubotu> New bug: #127772 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "CPU fan no longer runs after upgrade to Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127772
<ubotu> New bug: #127773 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Battery no longer recognized as present after upgrade to Gutsy in Dell Latitdue L400" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127773
<ubotu> New bug: #127774 in Ubuntu "ati radeon 200M don't work with compiz/beryl" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127774
<ubotu> New bug: #127775 in firefox (main) "firefox crash after update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127775
<ubotu> New bug: #127777 in desktop-effects (main) "[gutsy]  two desktop effects dialogs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127777
<ubotu> New bug: #127778 in gpgme (universe) "KDE4 needs GPGME 0.4.5 to compile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127778
<ubotu> New bug: #127781 in k3d (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync k3d (0.6.7.0-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127781
<ubotu> New bug: #127784 in horde3 (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync horde3 (3.1.4-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127784
<ubotu> New bug: #127785 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed while performing two searches" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127785
<ubotu> New bug: #127789 in liferea (main) "Cannot add feeds via Right Click -> New -> Subscription" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127789
<ubotu> New bug: #127790 in Ubuntu "ubuntu takes 30 seconds to boot on macbook (single install)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127790
<ubotu> New bug: #127792 in liferea (main) "Update locks "is already being updated"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127792
<ubotu> New bug: #127791 in Ubuntu "failed to initialize HAL with feisty-backports update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127791
<ubotu> New bug: #127794 in swfdec0.4 (universe) "new upstream version available 0.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127794
<ubotu> New bug: #127795 in swfdec-mozilla (universe) "new upstream version available 0.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127795
<ubotu> New bug: #127797 in gimmie (universe) "incorrect dependencies for gimmie" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127797
<ubotu> New bug: #127798 in file-roller (main) "file roller can't recognize second of duplicate files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127798
<ubotu> New bug: #127799 in Ubuntu "after pressing lock screen botton this message is displaying " ** Message: Screensaver is not running!" in ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127799
<ubotu> New bug: #127801 in apport (main) "apport "report a problem.." opens browser in new window vs tab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127801
<ubotu> New bug: #127800 in elisa (universe) "elisa fails to start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127800
<ubotu> New bug: #127802 in vbetool (main) "vbetool crashed with signal 5 in LRMI_int()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127802
<seb128> jwendell: around?
<jwendell> seb128, yep
<seb128> jwendell: are modifier supposed to work over vnc?
<seb128> like ralt-key?
<jwendell> seb128, i don't know exactly how it works, but there is a [insane]  patch on upstream waiting for review for a long time
<seb128> k
<seb128> because it doesn't work correctly at the moment
<seb128> I'm backporting the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/vino/+bug/112955 patch
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112955 in vino "vino (vnc) keyboard mapping problem" [Low,Fix released] 
<seb128> it works fine for keys like <
<jwendell> yep
<seb128> but it doesn't work to do a | which is ralt-6 on an azerty keyboard
<seb128> using ralt seems to break the command line
<seb128> normal letter don't work normally after using it
<jwendell> seb128, i guess it could be solved by appling the patches on http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353304
<ubotu> Gnome bug 353304 in Server "using Alt-Gr from a Windows VNC client to vino" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<jwendell> but it's a bit deep to me :(
<seb128> what about commiting now so it gets testing?
<seb128> Dan works for redhat I think
<seb128> and it's likely he knows what he's doing
<ubotu> New bug: #127803 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crash - caused by "thumbnail pixbuf loader: Unrecognised image file format"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127803
<jwendell> seb128, ok, i'll tell him to commit. We're on beta versions, anyway
<jwendell> hehe
<jwendell> seb128, done, let's wait him to commit ;)
<seb128> cool
<seb128> thank you
<jwendell> seb128, once vino was merged from debian, it's compiled with some flags for the first time in ubuntu
<seb128> like?
<jwendell> like enable-keyring and enable-session
<jwendell> is that proposital?
<ubotu> New bug: #127805 in network-manager (main) "driver loads for MSI 6877 wireless but can't connect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127805
<ubotu> New bug: #127806 in network-manager (main) "network-manager doesn't show all information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127806
<ubotu> New bug: #127808 in Ubuntu "bluetooth connection impossible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127808
<ubotu> New bug: #127809 in eog (main) "EXIF info not updated on UI when going to non-EXIF image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127809
<ubotu> New bug: #127810 in Ubuntu "Can't get passed Login screen after gfeisty fawn upgrade using apt-get method.  I'm virtually locked out of my system and can't get thru ." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127810
<jwendell> seb128, ?
<seb128> jwendell: keyring was already enabled, it's auto and we had the Build-Depends, no?
<jwendell> yep, i think it was disabled in ubuntu a few versions ago
<jwendell> i dont remember why
<ubotu> New bug: #127811 in Ubuntu "Eclipse Crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127811
<ubotu> New bug: #127813 in gdal (universe) "gdal-config give wrong paths" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127813
<jwendell> seb128, see http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344839#c19
<ubotu> Gnome bug 344839 in Server "Vino should use gnome-keyring to save/get password" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed] 
<seb128> jwendell: hum, k
<seb128> I see no objection to change it
<ubotu> New bug: #127815 in evolution (main) "Threads are not moved to top after new e-mails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127815
<ubotu> New bug: #127818 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu doesn't recognize audacity .aup files by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127818
<ubotu> New bug: #127820 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "ACPI doesn't work for ASUS L4500R" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127820
<ubotu> New bug: #127825 in Ubuntu "where is the menu at the top of the page  ??? Left side." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127825
<ubotu> New bug: #127826 in nautilus (main) "nautilus error opening directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127826
<ubotu> New bug: #127827 in Ubuntu "(gutsy desktop i386 tribe-3) normal icons very big font size" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127827
<Admiral_laptop> win 1
<Admiral_laptop> sorry about that
<ubotu> New bug: #127829 in grandr (universe) "grandr crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_model_get_valist()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127829
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-24
<ubotu> New bug: #127830 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus window hides after changing the folder and shows in a few seconds" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127830
<ubotu> New bug: #127832 in ekiga (main) "Ekiga no longer sees webcam after updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127832
<ubotu> New bug: #127833 in firefox (main) "Unable to install Add-Ons; Linux Machine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127833
<coNP> bug 1
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 127235
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127235 in firefox "MASTER Add-ons are broken after 2.0.0.5 upgrade" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127235
<Admiral_laptop> great, i'll take it from here
<Nafallo> bug 127836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127836 in bacula "[SRU]  bacula-director-pgsql not installable" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127836
<Nafallo> is that the way I was supposed to do it? :-)
<Nafallo> ScottK etc... :-)
<ScottK> Nafallo: Except for the Exim/Postfix part it looks good to me.  I'd remove that.
<ScottK> Not critical.
<ScottK> You did dput it to dapper-proposed, right?
<Nafallo> ScottK: yepp
<ScottK> Then you're done except if you want to harrass pitti.
<Nafallo> ScottK: to let it build you mean? ;-)
<ScottK> Right.  An archive admin has to accept it before it gets published.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<Nafallo> that's pitti or seb128 then :-)
<Nafallo> yea. and I need to sleep :-)
<ScottK> Or Riddell.
<Nafallo> thanks ScottK. gnight now :-)
<ScottK> gnight
<ubotu> New bug: #127836 in bacula (universe) "[SRU]  bacula-director-pgsql not installable" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127836
<ubotu> New bug: #127838 in nautilus (main) "Redrawing behind a dragged icon (while pressing the middle mouse button) fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127838
<ubotu> New bug: #127839 in net-snmp (main) "Big changelog.gz file duplicates in libsnmp-base and libsnmp9 packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127839
<ubotu> New bug: #127841 in hal-cups-utils (universe) "hal-cups-utils does not auto-setup printers on Ubuntu Gutsy" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127841
<ubotu> New bug: #127842 in gcc-4.1 (main) "gcc-4.1-base package contains duplicated hidden files in /usr/share/doc/gcc-4.1-base/" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127842
<ubotu> New bug: #127844 in network-manager-applet (main) "Configure VPN in nm-applet does nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127844
<ubotu> New bug: #127846 in alacarte (main) "cannot re-order items " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127846
<ubotu> New bug: #127849 in gnome-app-install (main) "Installing Opera or Arkeia fails on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127849
<ubotu> New bug: #127850 in gawk (main) "match operator broken on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127850
<ubotu> New bug: #127851 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome requires libtcl8.4 for tcl.so plugin which is included by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127851
<ubotu> New bug: #127852 in ichthux-konqueror-shortcuts (universe) "getJSEventListener: even listener already found" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127852
<ubotu> New bug: #127853 in Ubuntu "no sound is being played" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127853
<ubotu> New bug: #127855 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with ProtocolError in __on_message_received()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127855
<ubotu> New bug: #127861 in gaim (main) "Gaim has no Voice support." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127861
<ubotu> New bug: #127862 in nautilus (main) "Crash in last update when you try to open a folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127862
<ubotu> New bug: #127863 in nautilus-image-converter (universe) "Please sync nautilus-image-converter (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127863
<ubotu> New bug: #127864 in gnochm (universe) "gnochm crashed with TypeError in unknown_endtag()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127864
<ubotu> New bug: #127866 in when (universe) "Please sync when (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127866
<ubotu> New bug: #127868 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager using between 2% and 10% of cpu." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127868
<ubotu> New bug: #127870 in vrms (universe) "Please sync vrms (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127870
<ubotu> New bug: #127871 in gnome-panel (main) "Installer crashes when clicking on skip when downloading languages pack" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127871
<ubotu> New bug: #127872 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "scsi drives not detected " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127872
<ubotu> New bug: #127874 in Ubuntu "no audio from HP laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127874
<ubotu> New bug: #127875 in totem (main) "crashes out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127875
<ubotu> New bug: #127876 in kdebase (main) "Konqueror and Adobe Flashplayer - Konqui locks up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127876
<ubotu> New bug: #127877 in spandsp (universe) "Please sync spandsp (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127877
<ubotu> New bug: #127878 in gstreamer0.10 (main) "gstreamer causes a SIGSEGV in rhythmbox on play" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127878
<ubotu> New bug: #127882 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "[gutsy] Laptop-mode causes laptop to hibernate while in use" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127882
<ubotu> New bug: #127885 in nautilus-share (universe) "Please sync nautilus-share (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127885
<ubotu> New bug: #127886 in kdar (universe) "Not present in Feisty Repos" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127886
<ubotu> New bug: #127887 in gnome-terminal (main) "White Screen instead of Terminal." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127887
* RAOF picks up the "terminal + compiz + nvidia" bug
<ubotu> New bug: #127888 in gnome-panel (main) "bottom gnome panel does not show open or minimized windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127888
<ubotu> New bug: #127889 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashes/restarts when changing current dir" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127889
<ubotu> New bug: #127890 in gnome-system-monitor (main) ""OS uses only one processor in my dual core"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127890
<ubotu> New bug: #127891 in xchat-gnome (main) "Keyword isn't remembered with "Auto-join on connect"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127891
<RAOF> The -386 kernel isn't built with SMP support, right?
<ubotu> New bug: #127893 in db3 (main) "Please sync db3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127893
<ubotu> New bug: #127894 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127894
<ubotu> New bug: #127896 in katapult (main) "Please sync katapult 0.3.2.1-2 from debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127896
<ubotu> New bug: #127898 in gaim (main) "gaim can not show the users with no groups, in other words - you can not hide groups showing users" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127898
<ubotu> New bug: #127903 in gnokii (universe) "package gnokii 0.6.16-2ubuntu1 failed to purge: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127903
<ubotu> New bug: #127907 in update-manager (main) "upgrade from 6 to 7.04 fails - "subprocess new pre-removal script returned  error exit status 1"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127907
<ubotu> New bug: #127908 in hal-info (main) "HAL doesn't recognise the iAudio 6 is a music player" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127908
<ubotu> New bug: #127909 in firefox (main) "firefox crash [clean profile] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127909
<ubotu> New bug: #127911 in gnome-panel (main) "'Documents' and 'Desktop' Places entry shouldn't be added if already in Bookmarks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127911
<ubotu> New bug: #127675 in poppler (main) "pdftotext crashed with SIGSEGV in FormField::loadChildrenDefaults()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127675
<giskard> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #127912 in nautilus (main) "[Gutsy Tribe3] Nautilus unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127912
<asisak> nautilus behaves unwell recently
<ubotu> New bug: #127913 in hal (main) "hal starts too late" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127913
<seb128> asisak: "unwell" meaning?
<ubotu> New bug: #127914 in Ubuntu "unable to open folders within file browser" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127914
<ubotu> New bug: #127915 in Ubuntu "c2f87d89633a6ea26a02b23d298543d" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127915
<ubotu> New bug: #127916 in kaffeine "DVB-S: Unable to search for channels" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127916
<coNP> seb128: esp. bug 127912
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127912 in nautilus "[Gutsy Tribe3] Nautilus unstable (dup-of: 127826)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127912
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127826 in nautilus "nautilus crash opening directory" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127826
<seb128> asisak: do you use the browser mode?
<asisak> seb128: yep
<seb128> k, seems to happen only with browser
<asisak> yep
<seb128> and it's due to the gtk+ update
<ubotu> New bug: #127919 in libtelepathy (universe) ".shlibs version must be increased" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127919
<ubotu> New bug: #127921 in funny-manpages (universe) "Some terms should be dropped" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127921
<ubotu> New bug: #127925 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in move_notification()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127925
<ubotu> New bug: #127927 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy Kubuntu 7.10 LiveCD} /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127927
<ubotu> New bug: #127929 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus window closes when going deeper to home folder" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127929
<ubotu> New bug: #127930 in wmaker (universe) "wmaker can't minimalize window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127930
<ubotu> New bug: #127931 in f-spot (main) "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127931
<ubotu> New bug: #127932 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon from feisty-backports crashes with SIGSEGV in std::_Rb_tree_insert_and_rebalance ()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127932
<ubotu> New bug: #127928 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[gutsy]  aha1542 causes kernel panic" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127928
<ubotu> New bug: #127938 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "cifs mounts don't umount on shutdown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127938
<ubotu> New bug: #127939 in banshee (universe) "Please sync banshee (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127939
<ubotu> New bug: #127940 in acpid (main) "logrotate script for acpid may send USR1 to innocent processes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127940
<ubotu> New bug: #127941 in Ubuntu "ps3-utils not installed with xubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127941
<hggdh> seb128: hello, got a question on bug 127530
<seb128> bug #127530
<seb128> hggdh: hi
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127530 in evolution "anti spam system doesn't work after an upgrade to gutsy" [Low,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127530
<hggdh> seb128: I proposed adding a note to the Release notes re. Evo and bogofilter
<hggdh> how do we get this done?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: for tribe 3?
<Hobbsee> or 4?
<seb128> Hobbsee: no, for gutsy
<seb128> Hobbsee: it's a feisty to gutsy upgrade issue
<hggdh> Hobsee: correct
<Hobbsee> seb128: oh, gutsy final, and it cant be fixed?
<seb128> well, that's "only code"
<seb128> it could
<seb128> we have no evolution hacker though
<seb128> and it's not going to be trivial
<hggdh> Hobbsee: it could, but I do not know if it is worth the effort
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<seb128> that only affect people using bogofilter
<seb128> which is not part of the default installation
<seb128> or was not before gutsy
<hggdh> and a note could do the trick as well
<ubotu> New bug: #127943 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Kernel wrongly attaches USB device to usbhid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127943
<ubotu> New bug: #127944 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Open Office applications don't start " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127944
<hggdh> seb128: is Evo taken from Debian?
<seb128> hggdh: to some extend, I don't think they ever patched it for bogofilter for example
<hggdh> ah. So it is ours indeed :-(
<ubotu> New bug: #127946 in ubiquity (main) "upon installation the GRUB menu.lst file is generated wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127946
<ubotu> New bug: #127948 in Ubuntu "network admin doesnt change interfaces file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127948
<ubotu> New bug: #127950 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "NFS client crashes under network load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127950
<ubotu> New bug: #127860 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  opera cannot run after update to gutsy" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127860
<dandel> Hobbsee, you still there?
<Hobbsee> dandel: it depends on what the subject matter is
<dandel> do you think you can help with updating my patch a bit, getting it on qt 4, from my qt3.3 one since it got messed up.
* dandel noticed one of the recent qt package updates causes issues on qt4 based apps, like the wengophone.
<ubotu> New bug: #127953 in rhythmbox (main) "Couldn't start playback" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127953
<ScottK> dandel: What release are you running?
<dandel> 7.04
<dandel> ubuntu
<ScottK> Do you have backports enabled?
<dandel> i think so
<ScottK> Update again.  It should be fixed.
<dandel> yes, i do.
<dandel> no updates
<dandel> 4.3.0-4ubuntu1~fiesty1 is the verison i have ( from backports )
<ubotu> New bug: #127897 in pam (main) "bash command forks unlimited number of childs with user rights (dup-of: 14505)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127897
<ubotu> New bug: #127955 in tora (universe) "The sql in the view definition is incomplete for complex views." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127955
<ubotu> New bug: #127956 in fslint (universe) "[Sync Request]  Please sync fslint 2.22-2 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127956
<ScottK> OK.  Well that qt4 from Gutsy got backported to Feisty and had issue that have been fixed.
* ScottK looks to check the version.
<dandel> scottk, i had a fix i submitted for qt3 so it just needs to be updated to work on qt4.
<ScottK> OK.  You've got the current version.
<ScottK> Of qt4
<ScottK> When you say submitted, how did you submit it?
<dandel> launchpad.
<dandel> here's a link to the old fix for qt3... http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7051967/qpaintdevice_x11.cpp_fixDPI.diff.gz
<ScottK> What bug?
<dandel> !bug 81686
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81686 in qt-x11-free "SIGFPE in create_dpis() in QPaintDevice::~QPaintDevice" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81686
<ScottK> Ah.  I see now.
<ScottK> There was some recent breakage in the qt4 library, but what you're talking about is a different issue.
<dandel> i had to create a fix due to negative/invalid dpi info on fglrx based setups with a composit tv output.
<dandel> i would create the  patch myself, but it's not feasible on my setup right now ( gotta migrate to a new partition ).
<ScottK> Have you filed a bug against qt4?
<dandel> no.
* dandel needs to install the qt4 debug stuff, but don't have the space to.
<ScottK> I'd say at least you should do that then with a reference to your qt3 fix so if you can't get to it, maybe someone else will.
<dandel> i'll try to do that... hmm.
<dandel> what about if i reference it to the qt4 that is released by trolltech directly?
<ubotu> New bug: #125544 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in exit() (dup-of: 122941)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125544
<ScottK> dandel: It it's a ref from which one can find a patch, that'd be great.
<dandel> ack.
<dandel> scottk, know how to get the debugger to load for a feed ?
<ScottK> Sorry, I can't help you with that one.
<dandel> scottk, can you add to the package manager a debug version of the gui part of qt?
<dandel> libqt4-gui needs a debug counterpart since that's where i got issues.
<ScottK> dandel: I'm sure someone could, but not me.
* dandel posts bug report stating the gui debug libs are missing for qt4.
<ubotu> New bug: #127960 in firefox (main) "Unresponsive script dialog usability problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127960
<ubotu> New bug: #127961 in Ubuntu "Nautilas crashing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127961
<ubotu> New bug: #127959 in Ubuntu "update manager error (dup-of: 124373)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127959
<ubotu> New bug: #127962 in lcms (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127962
<dandel> !bug 104577
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104577 in wengophone "[apport]  qtwengophone crashed with SIGFPE in QApplicationPrivate::construct()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104577
<dandel> i had forgot about that one ^.^ it's pertaining to the issue still, although it's more annoying to not have a good debug library for the gui.
<ubotu> New bug: #127963 in qt-x11-free (main) "libqt4 debug gui missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127963
<ubotu> New bug: #127964 in Ubuntu "font rendering problems in Gutsy w/ compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127964
<ubotu> New bug: #127966 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashes/reloads on directory change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127966
<ubotu> New bug: #127967 in Ubuntu "Why no capital letters in user name?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127967
<ubotu> New bug: #127968 in nautilus (main) "[gutsy]  nautilus closed opening USB media" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127968
<ubotu> New bug: #127969 in Ubuntu "Weird behavior for incompatible 3:rd party packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127969
<ubotu> New bug: #127970 in desktop-effects (main) "error in desktop-effects after installing compiz fusion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127970
<dandel> scotk, i might barely be able to pull off the creation of a fix... but it's gonna be a close call.
<ScottK> Good luck.
<dandel> uck no good ><
<dandel> gotta get debug :/ somehow
<ubotu> New bug: #127978 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus crash when changing directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127978
<ubotu> New bug: #127979 in Ubuntu "audio loudness keeps falling back to about 85%" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127979
<maini10> Hello, I have noticed a problem with Konqueror
<maini10> When you open websites as www.rai.it (Italian television), Konqueror freezes and loads partially the page
<maini10> I'm quite sure that these sites was working before the last update
<maini10> sorry, were working.
<ScottK> maini10: Did you look on Launchpad for relevant bugs?
<maini10> ScottK: no, I haven't found
<bdmurray> ScottK: Wouldn't those bug be filed in kdebase?
<ScottK> Yes.
<maini10> Firefox works with that sites
<bdmurray> maini10: what release are you running?  it worked for me on feisty
<maini10> I have tried with Gutsy, with last updates
<ScottK> maini10: Have you asked for help in #ubuntu+1?
<maini10> ScottK:no, i haven't
<ScottK> I'd ask around there.  I'd try to help, but my machine with Gutsy on it is busy compiling something and I don't want to disturb it.
<ScottK> If you can't get help there, file a bug against kdebase.
<maini10> ScottK: thanks for your help
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<ubotu> New bug: #128022 in libelf (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128022
<ubotu> New bug: #128024 in Ubuntu "dbus-daemon and gnome-vfs-daemon constantly restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128024
<ubotu> New bug: #127996 in nant (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127996
<ubotu> New bug: #127997 in libxml-simple-perl (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127997
<ubotu> New bug: #127999 in nmap (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127999
<ubotu> New bug: #128000 in openjade (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128000
<ubotu> New bug: #128001 in kdepim (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128001
<ubotu> New bug: #128002 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128002
<ubotu> New bug: #128003 in openjade (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128003
<ubotu> New bug: #128004 in keep (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128004
<ubotu> New bug: #128005 in lcms (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128005
<ubotu> New bug: #128006 in keepalived (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128006
<ubotu> New bug: #128007 in nant (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128007
<ubotu> New bug: #128008 in myspell-sl (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128008
<ubotu> New bug: #128009 in nmap (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128009
<ubotu> New bug: #128010 in libgd-graph-perl (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128010
<ubotu> New bug: #128011 in linux-wlan-ng (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128011
<ubotu> New bug: #128012 in libgdchart-gd2 (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128012
<ubotu> New bug: #128013 in koffice (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128013
<ubotu> New bug: #128014 in libreadline-java (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128014
<ubotu> New bug: #128015 in linux-atm (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128015
<ubotu> New bug: #128017 in goffice (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128017
<ubotu> New bug: #127985 in libgtk2-perl (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127985
<ubotu> New bug: #127986 in libelf (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127986
<ubotu> New bug: #127987 in libreadline-java (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127987
<ubotu> New bug: #127988 in linda (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127988
<ubotu> New bug: #127989 in mono (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127989
<ubotu> New bug: #127990 in libgd-graph-perl (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127990
<ubotu> New bug: #127991 in minicom (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127991
<ubotu> New bug: #127992 in libgdchart-gd2 (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127992
<ubotu> New bug: #127993 in myspell-sl (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127993
<ubotu> New bug: #127994 in libnss-db (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127994
<ubotu> New bug: #127995 in linux-atm (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127995
<ubotu> New bug: #127998 in myspell-lv (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127998
<ubotu> New bug: #128025 in Ubuntu "package update-manager failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: SystemError in cache.commit(): E:I wasn't able to locate file for the dmz-cursor-theme package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128025
<ubotu> New bug: #128026 in freeimage (main) "FreeImage fails to load jpeg, possible conflict with libjpeg?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128026
<ubotu> New bug: #128028 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "sync mysql-dfsg to 5.0.45-1 from unstable" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128028
<ubotu> New bug: #128029 in nautilus (main) "nautilus cannot create more tha one empty file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128029
<ubotu> New bug: #128031 in postgresql-8.2 (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128031
<ubotu> New bug: #128032 in xen-3.1 (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128032
<ubotu> New bug: #128030 in Ubuntu "knotify crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128030
<ubotu> New bug: #128033 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice components do not start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128033
<ubotu> New bug: #128034 in kdebase (main) "nspluginviewer hogs the CPU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128034
<ubotu> New bug: #128035 in Ubuntu "eclise crashes every time I launch it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128035
<ubotu> New bug: #128037 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128037
<ubotu> New bug: #128040 in restricted-manager (main) "Restricted-manager don't allow to send a message to manufacturer about driver/software license" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128040
<ubotu> New bug: #128042 in Ubuntu "PSPVC - A GTK2 PSP Video Convertor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128042
<eigenlambda> hello
<eigenlambda> does anyone here know how to get core dumps from programs that mysterisouly crash?
<eigenlambda> i set unimit -c unlimited, but can't find any
<Kmos> try /var/crash
<eigenlambda> alos, some files exist in /var/crash, but none of them have a CoreDump field for apport-retrace
<Kmos> try apport-unpack filename.crash /path/to
<eigenlambda> report file does not contain required fields: CoreDump Package ExecutablePath
<eigenlambda> sorry, either dbus-launch, gnome-session, or my faisafe xterm just crashed
<eigenlambda> none of the crash reports in /var/crash have a CoreDump field this time ether
<eigenlambda> *either
<eigenlambda> maybe they need to be transformed somehow before they get that field?
<eigenlambda> they do have a lot of base64-encoded text
<bdmurray> eigenlambda: what kernel are you on?
<eigenlambda> oh, i see.  that base64-encoded text is in a field labelled "CoreDump"
<eigenlambda> 2.6.20-16-generic
<eigenlambda> i386
<Kmos> bdmurray: you lost my email? =)
<bdmurray> Kmos: I think it is in there somewhere ;)
<Kmos> lol
<eigenlambda> i don't get it.  i see a field labelled "CoreDump" in the file, but apport-retrace says it isn't there
<bdmurray> eigenlambda: you might look at apport-unpack if you want to look at it locally
<Kmos> eigenlambda: try apport-unpack filename.crash /path/to
<eigenlambda> thanck!
<eigenlambda> *thanks!
<bdmurray> no problem
<eigenlambda> hm
<ubotu> New bug: #128045 in boinc (universe) "[Sync Request]  Sync boinc_5.10.8-1 from Debian unstable (universe)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128045
<ubotu> New bug: #128047 in qgit (universe) "Wrong depencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128047
<Kmos> ./topic Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad - Tomorrow is HUG DAY!
<asisak> yea, we should make some hug day now
<asisak> is it announced, Kmos, or only a wednesday
<ubotu> New bug: #128050 in Ubuntu "Please sync gpodder 0.9.4-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128050
<shin> Hello
<shin> Is there somebody to help me how to triage bugs?
<asisak> shin: sure there is
<asisak> If you need a general introduction I recommend you to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<ubotu> New bug: #128052 in notification-daemon (main) "notification daemon seg faults" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128052
<Kmos> anyone knows how to request to package remove ?
<Kmos> only archive admins can decide this
<Kmos> but some of them are no longer maintained
<ScottK> Kmos: File a bug and have justification.
<Kmos> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/4/44bsd-rdist/44bsd-rdist_20001111-6/
<Kmos> like this one
<ScottK> Is that one actually hurting anything?
<ubotu> New bug: #128053 in solarwolf (universe) "Freezes compiz when running in a window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128053
<Kmos> ScottK: don't think so, not updated since 2000
<ScottK> Just not updated isn't a reason to remove it.
<Kmos> and removed from debian ?
<Kmos> http://packages.qa.debian.org/4/44bsd-rdist.html
<ScottK> Removed from Debian is potentially a reason.
<Kmos> ah ok =)
<Kmos> http://packages.qa.debian.org/3/3dwm.html
<Kmos> check this one
<Kmos> http://packages.qa.debian.org/3/3dwm/news/20050316T062434Z.html
<ScottK> The first was removed RoQA; RC-buggy, few users, orphaned, so that sounds reasonable.
* ScottK is a little busy to read them all.
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> RoQA is what ?
<ScottK> I suspect something like rationale of QA (for the removal).
<ScottK> Kmos: http://ftp-master.debian.org/removals.txt
<bdmurray> Request of Quality Assuarance
<Kmos> :)
<Kmos> didn't know that url :)
<Kmos> thx
<ubotu> New bug: #128054 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "acx module don't load with 2.6.22-8 kernel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128054
<ubotu> New bug: #128055 in 3dwm (universe) "Please remove 3dwm from Ubuntu (also removed in Debian)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128055
<ubotu> New bug: #128057 in compiz (main) "compiz crash after the first login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128057
<ubotu> New bug: #128058 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Regression] Samsung ML-2010 Printer gets constantly re-detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128058
<ubotu> New bug: #128059 in gnome-system-tools (main) "[shares-admin]  NFS and SMB packages shouldn't be installed through shares-admin dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128059
<shin> Somebody help me to teach how to traige bugs? I alreday read this document, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage, but I am still confused.
<shin> Sorry.  Somebody help me to learn how to traige bugs? I alreday read this document, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage, but I am still confused.
<asisak> shin: don't you know how to start?
<asisak> shin: or you have another questions?
<bdmurray> shin: you maybe find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase complementary
<bdmurray> I am still working on it though
<ubotu> New bug: #128062 in firefox (main) "Firefox adblock option "Obj-Tabs" causes flash animations disappear" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128062
<bdmurray> er might find
<ubotu> New bug: #128064 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Computer sleep timeout does not work." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128064
<ubotu> New bug: #128067 in Ubuntu "Cannot locate mem resource (while booting kernel)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128067
<ubotu> New bug: #128068 in Ubuntu "Xjadeo" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128068
<ubotu> New bug: #128070 in 6in4tunnel (universe) "Please remove 6in4tunnel from Ubuntu (also removed in Debian)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128070
<ubotu> New bug: #127714 in alltray (universe) "alltray crashed with signal 5 in gdk_x_error()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127714
<ubotu> New bug: #128075 in orca (universe) "Orca crashes at startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128075
<ubotu> New bug: #128074 in evince (main) "strange font behaviour - connected letters" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128074
<ubotu> New bug: #128077 in Ubuntu "Icons on Desktop missing, and no right click" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128077
<ubotu> New bug: #128078 in azureus (universe) "Please merge azureus (2.5.0.4-1) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128078
<ubotu> New bug: #128084 in openoffice.org (main) "[Accessibility]  Focus taken from keyboard when switching between bullets and paragraphs or visa versa" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128084
<ubotu> New bug: #128085 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Dell 1521 SB600 Azalia sound card not working in Feisty and Gutsy, working on Edgy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128085
<ubotu> New bug: #128086 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crashes on opening folders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128086
<ubotu> New bug: #128087 in ebox (universe) "Post-install configuration of ebox-all fails with dependency errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128087
<ubotu> New bug: #128088 in wine (universe) "package wine failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128088
<ubotu> New bug: #128089 in ubuntu-meta (main) "package ubuntu-minimal failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128089
<ubotu> New bug: #128090 in libgphoto2 (main) "package libgphoto2-2-dev failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128090
<ubotu> New bug: #128091 in libmtp (main) "package libmtp5 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128091
<ubotu> New bug: #128092 in amarok (main) "package amarok failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128092
<ubotu> New bug: #128093 in libapache-mod-encoding (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync libapache-mod-encoding (0.0.20021209-9) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128093
<ubotu> New bug: #128095 in gphoto2 (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync gphoto2 (2.3.1-5) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128095
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-25
<ubotu> New bug: #128096 in update-manager (main) "package update-manager 1:0.66 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128096
<ubotu> New bug: #128097 in bughelper (universe) "bughelper is missing the ability to query on assignee" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128097
<ubotu> New bug: #128098 in xarchiver (main) "xarchiver crashes on opening .tar.gz file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128098
<ubotu> New bug: #128100 in mythtv (multiverse) "mythtv commercial removal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128100
<ubotu> New bug: #128101 in Ubuntu "minor error in upgrade instructions on http://www.xubuntu.org/get" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128101
<ubotu> New bug: #128102 in elisa (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync elisa (0.1.7-2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128102
<ubotu> New bug: #128103 in gnome-nettool (main) "I am unable to get to my Microsaoft windows networjk it shows up but I do not have permission to view or open anything on the network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128103
<ubotu> New bug: #128105 in kwave (universe) "package kwave 0.7.7-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128105
<ubotu> New bug: #128106 in nbio (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove nbio from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128106
<ubotu> New bug: #128107 in mwavem (multiverse) "package mwavem 2.0-2 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurck" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128107
<ubotu> New bug: #128108 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "'OK' button in dialoge box over laps cancel button in background window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128108
<ubotu> New bug: #128109 in autoprofile (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove autoprofile from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128109
<ubotu> New bug: #128110 in fmit (universe) "fmit segmentation fault on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128110
<ubotu> New bug: #128111 in sarge-support (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove sarge-support from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128111
<ubotu> New bug: #128112 in gnocatan-ltp-maps (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove gnocatan and gnocatan-ltp-maps from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128112
<ubotu> New bug: #128114 in dbus (main) "dbus fails to install session.conf and system.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128114
<ubotu> New bug: #128116 in network-manager (main) "NM loops indefinitely with `old_dev has_link? 1' when connecting to one particular network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128116
<ubotu> New bug: #128117 in gnome-panel (main) "Icons get mixed up in in non-Expanded panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128117
<ubotu> New bug: #128119 in update-manager (main) "blad pakietu "update-manager"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128119
<XtremeBain> RAOF: I'm going to link 128078 up to 125754 (azureus 2.5.0.4)
<RAOF> bug #128078
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128078 in azureus "Please merge azureus (2.5.0.4-1) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128078
<RAOF> bug #125754
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125754 in azureus "please-sync Azureus 2.5.0.4-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125754
<RAOF> XtremeBain: Cool.
<ubotu> New bug: #128122 in Ubuntu "audio is detected but does not work." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128122
<ubotu> New bug: #128124 in deskbar-applet (main) "should depend on python-gnomecanvas" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128124
<ubotu> New bug: #128128 in Ubuntu "no taskbars, panels when nVidia driver enabled though Desktop Effects." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128128
<ubotu> New bug: #128131 in debconf (main) "frontend crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128131
<ubotu> New bug: #128132 in debconf (main) "dpkg-preconfigure crashed with signal 7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128132
<ubotu> New bug: #128133 in gnome-rdp (universe) "Another user already logged on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128133
<ubotu> New bug: #128135 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice crashes on SlideShow.Unable to use Slide Show" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128135
<ubotu> New bug: #128137 in espeak (main) "Please upload new upstream release of espeak." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128137
<kbrooks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/app-install-data-commercial/+bug/128138
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128138 in app-install-data-commercial "add/remove applications license agreement for opera is incorrect" [Undecided,New] 
<kbrooks> Please read and fix.
<kbrooks> Thank you.
<ubotu> New bug: #128138 in app-install-data-commercial (main) "add/remove applications license agreement for opera is incorrect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128138
<bdmurray> kbrooks: The license agreement comes up when you first run the software doesn't it?
<XtremeBain> I can't get opera to install here through add/remove to find out
<bdmurray> XtremeBain: What are you running? and do you have app-install-data-commercial installed?
<Admiral_laptop> XtremeBain: iirc, opera is in canonical's repository
<XtremeBain> yeah I installed it, and opera shows up in gray there
<XtremeBain> feisty, pretty basic repositories
<bdmurray> XtremeBain: which version do you have installed?
<XtremeBain> Admiral_laptop: but yeah, just read that it's in canonical's repo
<bdmurray> of app-install-data-commercial that is
<XtremeBain> app-install-data-commercial_7.2_all
<bdmurray> and are you using gnome or kde?
<XtremeBain> kde
<bdmurray> that might have something to do with it then
<XtremeBain> I think if I were to add in 'http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main' it would install
<XtremeBain> I actually encountered a bug when installing app-install-data-commercial_7.2_all, I should've mentioned
<XtremeBain> /var/lib/dpkg/info/app-install-data-commercial.postinst: 3: update-app-install: not found
<ubotu> New bug: #128139 in wine (universe) "a package failed to install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128139
<XtremeBain> which makes sense because update-app-install is part of gnome-app-install
<bdmurray> It would be good to submit a bug about that then.
<XtremeBain> yeah, going to in a bit
<bdmurray> great, thanks!
<XtremeBain> I guess you'd be the guy to ask about this, is the 'Triaged' status only available after you become a member of BugSquad or similar team?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> -qa, actually
<Hobbsee> XtremeBain: when you do file that bug, please subscribe me to it
<XtremeBain> so I can just set 'confirmed' on reports if they're complete?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> confirmed means that you've been able to reproduce the problem somewhere else
<XtremeBain> what about trivial bugs like package syncs?
<Hobbsee> you still need a member of MOTU or core dev to confirm them.  there's a requestsync script that subscribes the correct teams
<XtremeBain> ah okay
<Hobbsee> also note - the developer in question may not only look for triaged bugs - they'll tend to go with ones that htey can see that they can fix, too
<ubotu> New bug: #128140 in valgrind (main) "valgrind broken with glibc 2.6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128140
<ubotu> New bug: #128141 in gnome-panel (main) "Documents entry twice in shortcut menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128141
<Hobbsee> er, confirmed when someone else has been able to reproduce the problem, sorry
<XtremeBain> still getting the hang of this
<XtremeBain> anyway, brb
<Hobbsee> XtremeBain: okay, i'm wrong.  Confirmed: a member of the community believes that this report describes a genuine bug in enough detail that a developer could start work on a fix.
<ubotu> New bug: #128143 in gnomeradio (universe) "Please sync gnomeradio (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128143
<ubotu> New bug: #128145 in videotrans (universe) "Please move to multiverse" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128145
<XtremeBain> so that postinst bug has already been reported
<XtremeBain> I checked in gutsy, and it's fixed
<ubotu> New bug: #128147 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128147
<ubotu> New bug: #128148 in ubiquity (main) "Installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128148
<ubotu> New bug: #128149 in Ubuntu "No sound after install - C-Media 8738" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128149
<ubotu> New bug: #128150 in fretsonfire (universe) "If installed from repository, Frets on Fire gives error on song selection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128150
<ubotu> New bug: #128151 in Ubuntu "[Fiesty]  Sound device is locked when playing a movie in VLC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128151
<ubotu> New bug: #128152 in Ubuntu "install gz-0.5.7.5 : "depends of : ocaml-base-nox-3.08.3  but it is not installable"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128152
<ubotu> New bug: #123429 in update-manager "could not initiate dbus (dup-of: 103911)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123429
<ubotu> New bug: #128156 in gnome-games (main) "rules for blackjack incorrect?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128156
<ubotu> New bug: #128157 in swt-gtk (universe) "libswt3.2-gtk-java violates debian java policy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128157
<ubotu> New bug: #128115 in d4x (universe) "nt crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128115
<ubotu> New bug: #128160 in libgems-ruby (universe) "Request: Please upgrade to newest version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128160
<ubotu> New bug: #127881 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon crashed with SIGSEGV in EventListenerQueue::run()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127881
<ubotu> New bug: #128161 in penguintv (universe) "PenguinTV crashed with ImportError: cannot import name DockItem from bonobo.ui" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128161
<ubotu> New bug: #128164 in pinentry (main) "Please merge pinentry-0.7.3-1 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128164
<ubotu> New bug: #128163 in Ubuntu "Wireless in HP dv2000 not working properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128163
<ubotu> New bug: #128165 in Ubuntu "Installation of Alternate CD crashes after tomboy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128165
<ubotu> New bug: #128170 in Ubuntu "No 1:1 dimensions on screen (WYSIWYG)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128170
<ubotu> New bug: #128173 in Ubuntu "Nautilus is unable to browse filesystem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128173
<ubotu> New bug: #128174 in evolution (main) "Can't close a particular item in the alarm-notify list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128174
<ubotu> New bug: #128177 in tracker (universe) "tracker 0.6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128177
<Daviey> Hmm.. If two bugs exist which one gets marked as a dup' of the other?
<Daviey> Is there a general rule?
<Hobbsee> Daviey: the newer a dupe of the older.  however, whichever one is better - ie, better description, a patch attached, etc.
<Daviey> Hobbsee: ta..  I just wondered why seb128 marked mine a dupe - when i reported it first ;)
<seb128> Daviey: what?
<Hobbsee> Daviey: usually the core devs get that right, so there's probably a reason
<Daviey> Bug #127803
<Hobbsee> Daviey: often, the core devs use scripts, etc, with all the needed information
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127803 in nautilus "[Gutsy]  nautilus crash - caused when changing folder (dup-of: 127826)" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127803
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127826 in nautilus "nautilus crash opening directory" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127826
<Daviey> fair nuff..
* Hobbsee looks
<Hobbsee> Daviey: that's likely that the latter bug had the changelog entry, so it automatically got marked as fix released?
<seb128> well, when there is a zillion of dups I usually don't spend to much time to figure in what order to mark the dups
<seb128> and I already had marked 10 other bugs duplicate of #127826
<seb128> I didn't want to update all of those
<Hobbsee> seb128: yes, where at the end of the day, the idea is to get the bug fixed, not say "ooh, look!  i was the predominant bug filer"
<Hobbsee> yes, that too
<Daviey> seb128: I don't mind tbh - It's just when i report a bug that gets marked as a dupe, i can see it as a reflection of my searching-foo skills failing :)
<Daviey> But it's really _not_ an issue.. Unless there are prizes involved.
<seb128> Daviey: if that's a consolation I've marked your bug "Fix Released" when I usually mark duplicates as "Invalid" ;)
<Daviey> yah!  Do i get a prize :)
<Hobbsee> seb128: you dont even need to mark the dupes with anything, btw
<Hobbsee> as in, that htey dont show up in searches
<seb128> Hobbsee: I do mark them invalid to point to people that they should look for duplicates before opening one
<ubotu> New bug: #127981 in Ubuntu "Drivers for NF615" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127981
<ubotu> New bug: #128180 in rpy (universe) "rpy import error at Gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128180
<Hobbsee> seb128: ahhh
<seb128> I'll not try to convince anybody else to do the same
<Hobbsee> no, tha'ts fair enough
<seb128> but I've a stock reply which add the duplicate comment and change the status
<seb128> so I just have to click ;)
<Hobbsee> oh, point, yes.
* Hobbsee uses that too - just not the dupe section
<Daviey> Launchpad UI or Email reply? </nose>
<seb128> UI
<Daviey> cool
<seb128> using a greasmonkey script which adds stock actions
<seb128> http://outflux.net/greasemonkey/  lp_stockreplies.user.js  can be used to do that
<Daviey> Ah, didn't think of using GM like that
<Hobbsee> although, i'ts probably to dupe a whole bunch via email
<ubotu> New bug: #128184 in avahi (main) "unnecessarily stopped in runlevels 0/6?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128184
<ubotu> New bug: #128185 in Ubuntu "Firefox, Thunderbird etc. are crashing when I'm opening an new window in firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128185
<ubotu> New bug: #128189 in qt4-x11 (main) "Please split qmake from libqt4-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128189
<ubotu> New bug: #128190 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crash with a 'Inconsistency detected by ld.so'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128190
<ubotu> New bug: #128192 in openoffice.org (main) "won't start, hogs the CPU instead" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128192
<ubotu> New bug: #128194 in Ubuntu "Gutsy tribe 3 cannot restore from ACPI S3 state on Intel santa rosa platform" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128194
<ubotu> New bug: #128197 in teapop (universe) "teapop does not depend on inetd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128197
<ubotu> New bug: #128200 in kdepim (main) "Importing SMIME Cert in Kontact using Kleopatra failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128200
<ubotu> New bug: #128201 in python-cups (main) "Please update/sync to 1.9.24" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128201
<Ng> I forget, what is the correct way to request a resync from debian for a given package in gutsy?
<Admiral_laptop> i'm pretty sure the people in #ubuntu-motu know, i would ask them, or wait on someone to come around
<Admiral_laptop> i suggest MOTU, that channel is always active
<asisak> Ng: I guess file a sync request in LP.
<ubotu> New bug: #128205 in elisa (universe) "import python-coherence depends from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128205
<ubotu> New bug: #128206 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  mongrel" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128206
<ubotu> New bug: #128207 in Ubuntu "After security update ubuntu restarts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128207
<ubotu> New bug: #128208 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy]  tribe 3 sound driver modules fail to install on Dell Latitude D810" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128208
<ubotu> New bug: #128210 in rdiff-backup (main) "rdiff-backup: merge new debian version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128210
<ubotu> New bug: #128211 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice does not start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128211
<ubotu> New bug: #128212 in Ubuntu "Adobe Reader doesn't work anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128212
<ubotu> New bug: #128214 in coreutils (main) "coreutils: base64 utility missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128214
<ubotu> New bug: #128216 in system-config-printer (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128216
<ubotu> New bug: #128217 in tar (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128217
<ubotu> New bug: #128219 in sdl-mixer1.2 (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128219
<ubotu> New bug: #128220 in scim-pinyin (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128220
<ubotu> New bug: #128221 in python-xmpp (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128221
<ubotu> New bug: #128222 in scim-tables (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128222
<ubotu> New bug: #128223 in ssed (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128223
<ubotu> New bug: #128224 in screem (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128224
<ubotu> New bug: #128225 in tofrodos (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128225
<ubotu> New bug: #128226 in subversion (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128226
<ubotu> New bug: #128227 in pyspi (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128227
<ubotu> New bug: #128215 in scim-hangul (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128215
<ubotu> New bug: #128218 in scim (main) "gutsy/amd64: ftbfs / autopkgtest failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128218
<ubotu> New bug: #128228 in Ubuntu "secure card reader don't work with 2.6.22-x" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128228
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
(ubotu/#ubuntu-bugs) New bug: #128282 in phpmyadmin (universe) "Copy database fails with PhpMyAdmin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128282
<ubotu> New bug: #128281 in firefox (main) "Dimensions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128281
<ubotu> New bug: #128283 in hplip (main) "package hplip 1.7.3-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128283
<ubotu> New bug: #128286 in evolution (main) "Hang notification-daemon which try to respawn" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128286
<ubotu> New bug: #128289 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "VIA southbridge Intel id missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128289
<bdmurray> cd /n
<ubotu> New bug: #128159 in gaim (main) "Jabber: Client and OS version visible to authorized buddies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128159
<ubotu> New bug: #128290 in bash (main) "bash completion doesn't work for 'perl -c'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128290
<ubotu> New bug: #128291 in system-config-printer (main) "system-config-printer.py crashed with RuntimeError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128291
<ubotu> New bug: #128292 in fuse (main) "fuse 2.7.0 needed to fix issues with ntfs-3g and uuids in fstab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128292
<ubotu> New bug: #128288 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise() when replying to an IMAP message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128288
<ubotu> New bug: #128295 in ubiquity (main) "Trying to install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128295
<ubotu> New bug: #128296 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "avm drivers need pci_register_driver instead of pci_module_init" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128296
<ubotu> New bug: #128297 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "avm fritz wlan driver missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128297
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-26
<ubotu> New bug: #128436 in linux-meta (main) "No support for Compaq Smartarray in Gutsy Server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128436
<ubotu> New bug: #128439 in Ubuntu "depmod segfault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128439
<bvg> Hello, I'd like to start triaging bugs.  Right now I'm looking through some older evolution bugs from edgy, which haven't seen any activity this year.  The bugs were probably valid, but probably fixed in feisty (I'm an evolution user).
<bvg> So, what's the best course of action, add a comment asking if the problem still exists, and mark it invalid if nobody responds?  Or does it needed to be tested in the older release?
<RAOF> bvg: You need to confirm that it still exists, preferably in Gutsy.  While you're waiting for responses, you leave the bug as "incomplete".  If it's confirmed fixed in gutsy, you close it.
<RAOF> (With "fix released")
<ubotu> New bug: #128440 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Hibernate doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128440
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<bdmurray> hrm?
<bvg> Thanks, RAOF, I'll do it that way.
<ubotu> New bug: #128442 in lame (multiverse) "lame mishandles non-ascii chars in id3 tags" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128442
<ubotu> New bug: #128443 in ksniffer (universe) "Please update ksniffer to 0.3" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128443
<ubotu> New bug: #128445 in gnome-panel (main) "package manager error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128445
<crimsun> bdmurray: I've already started, but when I go offline is sometime between Sept-Oct.
<bdmurray> crimsun: ah, okay.  really offline?
<crimsun> yep, for about 3 years.
<bdmurray> Wow, that's something.
<ubotu> New bug: #128447 in libsdl1.2 (main) "libsdl-1.2 package has unnecessary variants" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128447
<ubotu> New bug: #128448 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal crashes on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128448
<ubotu> New bug: #128451 in meta-kde (main) "Wrong Hebrew text translation in Kontact: deleting recurring events" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128451
<ubotu> New bug: #128452 in gnome-power-manager (main) "brightness control usability issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128452
<ubotu> New bug: #128455 in kaffeine (main) "Kaffeine down the audio volumen to ejecute it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128455
<Admiral_laptop> bdmurray: good changes to the wiki pages, I like them
<ubotu> New bug: #128458 in rebuildd (universe) "[FTBFS]  Bashism in debian/rules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128458
<ubotu> New bug: #128464 in ebox-network (universe) "ebox-network install migration script only handles eth0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128464
<ubotu> New bug: #128465 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "cdrom disappears during Ubuntu Feisty install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128465
<ubotu> New bug: #128466 in Ubuntu "change to a directory containing \ results in glitched up terminal that cannot be reset" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128466
<ubotu> New bug: #128467 in nsd (universe) "Installation failure " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128467
<ubotu> New bug: #128468 in gaim (main) "age doesnt fit at birthday" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128468
<ubotu> New bug: #128469 in cyrus-imapd-2.2 (universe) "sieve script does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128469
<ubotu> New bug: #128470 in totem (main) "Window title doesn't change when stream title changes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128470
<ubotu> New bug: #128471 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Gnome nds thumbnailer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128471
<ubotu> New bug: #128473 in elisa (universe) "import python-lirc depends from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128473
<ubotu> New bug: #128474 in compiz (main) "screenshot, annotate and zoom plugins interfere with mouse " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128474
<ubotu> New bug: #128478 in flac (main) "Flac should be upgraded to 1.2.0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128478
<ubotu> New bug: #128479 in Ubuntu "0/0 is not always consider as Nan" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128479
<ubotu> New bug: #128482 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "gnome login crash after panel properties update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128482
<ubotu> New bug: #128483 in firefox (main) "google toolbar and phishing?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128483
<ubotu> New bug: #128484 in totem (main) "totem-mozilla can handle video/x-m4v" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128484
<elmargol> I think reporting bugs like #128487  us useless?
<seb128> bug #128487
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128487 in totem "Can't build totem, gnome-pkg-tools is too old on feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128487
<seb128> elmargol: yes, that's a request for user support, he probably has a gutsy deb-src
<elmargol> I'm the reporter
<seb128> elmargol: so don't report support requests or user questions as bug ;)
<seb128> elmargol: apt-cache showsrc totem | grep Version?
<elmargol> it was my fault sorry. I rejected the bug
<seb128> np
<seb128> you have a gutsy source?
<elmargol> sid source
<seb128> ah, k
<elmargol> how about bug #128484
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128484 in totem "totem-mozilla can handle video/x-m4v" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128484
<seb128> elmargol: doesn't look like a totem bug
<seb128> your bugs have almost no detail also, not easy to work with those
<elmargol> The problem is I have a webpage who has somem videos on it. video/x-m4v and firefox does not know how to handle it
<seb128> if totem handle the video fine and firefox wants to download something that's a firefox bug
<seb128> are you sure than totem can play them?
<elmargol> I think it is a totem-mozilla buug
<seb128> maybe you can provide an URL example in the bug
<elmargol> if i look at about:plugins there is no entry for video/x-m4v
<seb128> I'm sure totem-gstreamer can play x-m4v without extra plugin packages
<elmargol> Yes if I copy the url and paste it to totem it plays just fine
<seb128> elmargol: can you give those details on the bug and give an URL where to try?
<elmargol> OK give me some time
<seb128> elmargol: and also specify what version of Ubuntu you are using
<seb128> and if you are using totem-gstreamer or totem-xine
<ubotu> New bug: #128487 in totem (main) "Can't build totem, gnome-pkg-tools is too old on feisty" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128487
<ubotu> New bug: #128488 in transcode (multiverse) "tcxmlcheck (in transcode) core-dumps when parsing DVD " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128488
<elmargol> seb128: bug: #128484 has now more details and an url to the page
<ubotu> New bug: #128489 in totem (main) "Short mpeg clips  don't play properly in movie player" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128489
<elmargol> seb128: I did attach a patch to solve the problem for me
<ubotu> New bug: #128491 in xfce4-panel (main) "xfce4-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128491
<ubotu> New bug: #128492 in systemimager (universe) "Please upgrade to latest version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128492
<ubotu> New bug: #128493 in firefox (main) "firefox resets its files, with total data loss" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128493
<ubotu> New bug: #128494 in vim (main) "can't open files larger than 2gb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128494
<ubotu> New bug: #128495 in ubuntu-docs (main) "The Installation section of the Switching from Windows guide is out of date" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128495
<ubotu> New bug: #128497 in gedit (main) "gedit can't open files over 2gb in size" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128497
<ubotu> New bug: #128498 in network-manager (main) "[gutsy]  wireless with bcm43xx hangs until a wired connection is present" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128498
<ubotu> New bug: #128499 in cfs (universe) "Sync cfs 1.4.1-18 from Debian unstable (Main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128499
<ubotu> New bug: #128503 in ripperx (universe) "Merge ripperx 2.7.0 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128503
<ubotu> New bug: #128505 in qca (universe) "Please sync qca 2.0.0~beta7 from Debian experimental (+more tasks)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128505
<ubotu> New bug: #128508 in Ubuntu "hp pavillion web cam not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128508
<ubotu> New bug: #128509 in flickrfs (universe) "Import flickrfs 1.3.9.1-3 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128509
<ubotu> New bug: #128510 in shared-mime-info (main) "Please add nintendo ds rom mime-type" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128510
<ubotu> New bug: #128512 in bzr-builddeb (universe) "Please sync bzr-builddeb (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128512
<ubotu> New bug: #128511 in network-manager-applet (main) "[Gusty]  nm-applet wireless network amnesia" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128511
<seb128> elmargol: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #128513 in allegro4.2 (universe) "version 4.2.2 available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128513
<ubotu> New bug: #128516 in ebox-firewall (universe) "ebox-firewall fails to configure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128516
<ubotu> New bug: #128517 in fatsort (universe) "fatsort writeClusterChain: Seek error!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128517
<ubotu> New bug: #128521 in Ubuntu "GNOME applications delay to start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128521
<ubotu> New bug: #128522 in Ubuntu "USB Ejection Message Misdisplayed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128522
<ubotu> New bug: #128523 in Ubuntu "7.04 & hp lazerjet 5, others?  printer works well set to letter but test page only sent in default A4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128523
<ubotu> New bug: #128524 in zabbix (universe) "[Sync Request]  please sync package zabbix 1.4.x from debian lenny" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128524
<ubotu> New bug: #128525 in azureus (universe) "Azureus version is old and buggy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128525
<ubotu> New bug: #128526 in base-installer (main) "probing for X, causes scrambled Frame Buffer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128526
<ubotu> New bug: #128528 in audacity (universe) "Audacity Segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128528
<Hobbsee>  bug 122645
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122645 in ubiquity "manual partitioning hangs indefinitely" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122645
<ubotu> New bug: #128454 in totem (main) "41335" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128454
<ubotu> New bug: #128531 in rdiff-backup (main) "Missing stable version of rdiff-backup (no Interoperability)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128531
<ubotu> New bug: #128532 in eclipse (universe) "eclipse version is old" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128532
<asisak> ScottK: you marked 128532 invalid. We have 3.2.2 in Gutsy as well that could be updated. Am I right?
<asisak> bug 128532 I mean
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128532 in eclipse "eclipse version is old" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128532
<ubotu> New bug: #128350 in lighttpd (universe) "is security of lighttpd up to date? 1.4.16 is out, critical bugs fixed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128350
<ubotu> New bug: #128533 in amule (universe) "cant see text in amule when using right-to-left gnome (for hebrew/arabic)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128533
<ScottK> asisak: Yes it could, but that won't get it into Feisty which is what the reporter was asking for.
<asisak> Oh sorry. I was not sure what the reporter wanted
<ScottK> It looks like the Debian maintainer is active, http://packages.qa.debian.org/e/eclipse.html and so I'd imagine we'll be able to sync it at some point.
<ScottK> asisak: Have a look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/128525 if you doubt.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128525 in azureus "Azureus version is old and buggy" [Undecided,Invalid] 
<asisak> Thanks for clearing this issue.
<Hobbsee> asisak: you're the guy wanting MOTU, arent you?
<asisak> I am a guy wanting to become a MOTU.
<asisak> Hobbsee: I might tend to ask questions that seem to be stupid, but I learn a lot from them, I promise :)
* Hobbsee nods
<asisak> Hmm? Why this nod?
<ubotu> New bug: #128477 in kdelibs (main) "kdeinit crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128477
<ubotu> New bug: #127694 in adept (main) "adept_notifier crashed with signal 7 in strlen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127694
<ubotu> New bug: #128534 in ksniffer (universe) "Please sync ksniffer (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128534
<asisak> Sorry, Hobbsee, why this nod? I am *so* interested...
<Hobbsee> asisak: was just curious.  was surprised that you wouldnt know about !timebasedreleases, yet wanted MOTU.
<asisak> Sorry, why do you assume I do not know about !timebasedreleases?
<Hobbsee> [00:42]  <asisak> Oh sorry. I was not sure what the reporter wanted
<Hobbsee> oh, i misread.  apologies
<asisak> Np. Sorry for being so curious :)
<Hobbsee> no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #128536 in Ubuntu "No support for hot swapping multiple [dual]  monitors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128536
<ubotu> New bug: #128537 in kopete (main) "kopete grabs all memory/CPU when triggered by unrelated file I/O" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128537
<ubotu> New bug: #128538 in qt4-x11 (main) "Qt4/gdb: Cannot step into Qt4 functions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128538
<ubotu> New bug: #128539 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Turion 64X2 second core disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128539
<ubotu> New bug: #128542 in audacity (universe) "Gutsy: audacity segfaults on start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128542
<ubotu> New bug: #128543 in gnome-power-manager (main) "suspend works from command line, but not via GNOME menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128543
<ubotu> New bug: #128544 in rhythmbox (main) "cannot burn smart playlist to CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128544
<ubotu> New bug: #128545 in kdepim (main) "KOrganizer crash in Exchange plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128545
<ubotu> New bug: #128549 in mouseemu (main) "Upgrading to Feisty fails on mouseemu instal step" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128549
<ubotu> New bug: #128550 in gajim (universe) "No longer works with gnome-keyring" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128550
<ubotu> New bug: #128548 in samba (main) "Enable net usershare?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128548
<bdmurray> mvo_: Are there multiple upstreams for compiz?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray!
<seb128> bdmurray: the graphs for bugs rock ;)
<seb128> bdmurray: do you know why http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/testing_graphs/desktopbugs.html dropped by ~700 a few days ago?
<mvo_> bdmurray: hello! well, sort of, there are the compiz-fusion people and the compiz core people
<ubotu> New bug: #128553 in compiz (main) "(gtk-window-decorator:5944): Wnck-WARNING **: Unhandled action type (nil)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128553
<bdmurray> seb128: The team bugs logic may be unreliable
<asisak> because the desktop team rock :)
<bdmurray> mvo_: so a compiz bug in launchpad could be a compiz-fusion bug or a compiz bug correct?
<bdmurray> seb128: I'll look into it though and try and fix it.
<seb128> bdmurray: thanks
<mvo_> bdmurray: yes, but the bugzilla at opencompositing.org should be fine in both cases
<bdmurray> seb128: the graph is based off bugs assigned to the desktop-team
<bdmurray> seb128: so maybe package subscriptions for the team changed?
<seb128> bdmurray: might be, not sure of what could have made that difference in the numbers though
<bdmurray> gaim and or pidgin seem to be missing
<ubotu> New bug: #128556 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Novatel 3G/GPRS card not detected in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128556
<bdmurray> seb128: gaim and or pidgin seem to be missing from desktop-bugs
<seb128> bdmurray: they have never been there
<seb128> pidgin has enough bugs on itself to have its own triagers
<seb128> and it's not a GNOME component
<bdmurray> okay, that makes sense
<ubotu> New bug: #128560 in ubuntu-meta (main) "ubuntu-desktop does not install any sound server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128560
<ubotu> New bug: #128561 in gimp (main) "Remember last seleced item in combobox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128561
<ubotu> New bug: #128563 in gcc-4.2 (main) "gij man page install leaves dangling symlink" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128563
<ubotu> New bug: #128564 in adept (main) "adept-manager crashes on exit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128564
* ScottK ponders marking crashes on exit bugs invalid.  They got what they wanted... ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #128565 in ggz-gtk-client (universe) "Please sync ggz-gtk-client (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128565
<bdmurray> ScottK: are they apport reports?
<ScottK> bdmurray: That one wasn't, but I was kidding anyway.
<ScottK> A crash is a crash and ought to be fixed.
<ScottK> I'd actually mark crash on exit as low, but not invalid.
<ubotu> New bug: #128567 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  Eclipse is pretty stable since today" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128567
<ubotu> New bug: #128568 in linux-source-2.6.15 "from bugzilla.kernel.org - data corruption with Opteron CPUs and nvidia chipsets//memory hole mapping / iommu related bug" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128568
<bdmurray> ScottK: that makes sense
<Sunny_Shin> Is there someone to help me to triage the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/127874
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 127874 in linux-source-2.6.20 "no audio from HP Pavillion dv2100 laptop" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<Sunny_Shin> Here, he attached additional information, but he didn't try to load the driver manually.
<Sunny_Shin> However, his case is little bit different and he is sure that the problem is caused by driver.
<Sunny_Shin> In this case, can I just confirm this bug?
<bdmurray> an odt is not the ideal way to submit a bug attachment
<bdmurray> we ask for multiple separate attachments as txt files to make it easier
<Sunny_Shin> Then, the contents which he attached is enough?
<bdmurray> While the contents may be correct it is not presented in the ideal way.
<Sunny_Shin> I see. Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #128571 in gdm (main) "gdmgreeter crashed with signal 5" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128571
<ubotu> New bug: #128572 in hotkey-setup (main) "Display hotkeys not working in Everex StepNote SA2053T" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128572
<ubotu> New bug: #128575 in bash (main) "[Gutsy]  Need bash_completion entries changed for Aptitude" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128575
<ubotu> New bug: #128576 in Ubuntu "Kernel Errors on boot / Frozen Splash Screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128576
<ubotu> New bug: #128577 in gdm-themes (universe) "...error loading the theme debian-moreblue after last two Gutsy Upgrades" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128577
<ubotu> New bug: #128578 in Ubuntu "ASUS notebook slow when power connected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128578
<ubotu> New bug: #128580 in Ubuntu "macbook pro is unresponsive after resume from suspend but ssh works" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128580
<ubotu> New bug: #128579 in commit-tool (universe) "Sync commit-tool 0.4-4 from Debian unstable (Main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128579
<bdmurray> Is it just me or are there a lot of macbook pros out there?
<Admiral_Chicago> far too many
<Admiral_Chicago> a lot of developers like macs so they can test things cross platform
<Admiral_Chicago> the only real usecase for macs imho, but thats a different discussion
<_wattazoum_> Hello
<ubotu> New bug: #128585 in Ubuntu "No sound with SAA7134" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128585
<ubotu> New bug: #128588 in qpsmtpd (universe) "Sync qpsmtpd 0.40-1 from Debian unstable (Main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128588
<ubotu> New bug: #128589 in php-file (universe) "Sync php-file 1.3.0-1 from Debian unstable (Main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128589
<bdmurray> _wattazoum_: hello
<_wattazoum_> hello
<_wattazoum_> bdmurray:  need some help ?
<bdmurray> _wattazoum_: What do you mean?
<_wattazoum_> well, "all of nowhere",  you said hello to me :-) precisely
<_wattazoum_> so I assumed that you knew me
<_wattazoum_> or that there were some thing I could do for you
<_wattazoum_> :p
<_wattazoum_> just a misunderstanding :-D
<ubotu> New bug: #128590 in firefox (main) "i can't hear any sound on my ubuntu system." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128590
<ubotu> New bug: #128594 in gnome-panel (main) "synaptic manager is failed to run automatically at updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128594
<ubotu> New bug: #128597 in debconf (main) "Package has a file in /usr/lib/python2.3/..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128597
<ubotu> New bug: #128600 in picard (universe) "mp3 support not automatically installed with picard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128600
<ubotu> New bug: #128601 in synaptic (main) "Ubuntu 7.04 synaptic interfere with automatic mount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128601
<ubotu> New bug: #128602 in banshee (universe) "Banshee doesn't stay paused after skipping track" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128602
<kwah> hi all. is there a policy somewhere about treating BUGs marked as wishlist? For example, is it allowed/necessary to mark duplicates?
<Kmos> kwah: nop.. that's importance of a bug
<ubotu> New bug: #128604 in Ubuntu "Randomly no hibernation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128604
<Kmos> mark it as duplicate is another story
<kwah> hm
<kwah> what about dupes of wishlist?
<Kmos> the first bug reported remains
<Kmos> the second is a dupe, so you need to mark it
<Kmos> if it's real a dupe
<kwah> Actually, I was thinking about starting a blueprint and search through similar proposals and bugs that may relate to an issue
<kwah> *searched
<kwah> there are a number of similar bugs|wishlist marked in this area
<kwah> and a real bugs as well
<kwah> so, currently, I try to realize how to handle this
<Kmos> try launchpad-users mailing list
<kwah> Kmos, thanks for suggestion, will do
<Admiral_Chicago> or the bugsquad ML
<ubotu> New bug: #128605 in patchage (universe) "Sync patchage 0.2.3-2.1 from Debian unstable (Main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128605
<ubotu> New bug: #128606 in kde4artwork (universe) "Gutsy: kde4artwork-data doesn't install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128606
<ubotu> New bug: #128608 in scsitools (universe) "Sync scsitools_0.10-1 from Debian unstable (Main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128608
<ubotu> New bug: #128609 in liferea (main) "negative count in liferea" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128609
<ubotu> New bug: #128611 in Ubuntu "System freezes randomly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128611
<ubotu> New bug: #128612 in samba (main) "Segfault in Samba installing a printer on a client" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128612
<ubotu> New bug: #128614 in libtritonus-java (main) "[Sync Request]  Sync libtritonus-java_20070428-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128614
<ubotu> New bug: #128615 in epiphany-browser (main) "memory leak  tabs are not really closed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128615
<blue-frog> when my usb HDD is automounted, it gets the following in mtab ext3 rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev, where can I change this, please?
<blue-frog> cause right now my user cannot write to the HDD
<blue-frog> I suspect a bug because I cannot understand why a user who is pluging a USB HDD wouldn't have the right to write in it
<ubotu> New bug: #128616 in linux-meta (main) "Real time clock will not set with Nvidia 6100 chipset" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128616
<dsas> blue-frog: try asking in #ubuntu
<dsas> blue-frog: as for whether it's a bug, you should check that your user has those permissions
<blue-frog> already done
<dsas> blue-frog: if it is the first user created then it should do
<blue-frog> my user is the sudoer
<blue-frog> that's why I am at a loss here
<dsas> blue-frog: and me :) feel free to report a bug, though i'm not sure where :)
<bdmurray> what release are you two on?
<ubotu> New bug: #128617 in acpi (main) "fglrx prevents hibernate / suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128617
<dsas> bdmurray: gutsy, didn't mean I could reproduce the issue, just that i'm at a loss for the reasoning.
<bdmurray> dsas: ah.  I've noticed weird things with multiple users logged in and automounting.
<ubotu> New bug: #128619 in dhcdbd (main) "[Sync Request]  Sync dhcdbd_2.8-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128619
<ubotu> New bug: #128620 in Ubuntu "maximize/minimize unresponsive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128620
<ubotu> New bug: #128622 in evolution (main) "ubuntu 7.04/evolution 2.10.1: Modifica/Preferenze = evolution crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128622
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-27
<asisak> can anyone confirm that bug 96142 has been fixed since?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 96142 in xchat "X-Chat does not fully support irc: URI scheme" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/96142
<ubotu> New bug: #128628 in dbus (main) "dbus update breaks suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128628
<ubotu> New bug: #128629 in totem (main) "fullscreen from embedded window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128629
<ubotu> New bug: #128631 in ngs-js (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove ngs-js from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128631
<ubotu> New bug: #128632 in libbonobouimm1.3 (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove libbonobouimm1.3 from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128632
<ubotu> New bug: #128633 in gtkmm2.0 (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove gtkmm2.0 from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128633
<ubotu> New bug: #128634 in crywrap (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove crywrap from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128634
<ubotu> New bug: #128635 in egnome (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove egnome from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128635
<ubotu> New bug: #128636 in gnotepad+-help (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove gnotepad+-help from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128636
<ubotu> New bug: #128637 in gnotepad+ (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove gnotepad+ from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128637
<ubotu> New bug: #128638 in gnome-sudoku (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove gnome-sudoku from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128638
<ubotu> New bug: #128639 in fbgetty (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove fbgetty from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128639
<ubotu> New bug: #128640 in pcproxy (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove pcproxy from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128640
<ubotu> New bug: #128641 in hostap-driver (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove hostap-driver from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128641
<ubotu> New bug: #128643 in kdepim (main) "Error when creating IMAP Folder for ressources" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128643
<ubotu> New bug: #128646 in dguitar (multiverse) "DGuitar should be also depended on libxp6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128646
<ubotu> New bug: #128647 in hylafax (universe) "hylafax-server config problem in default package" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128647
<ryanakca> Umm. If a bug is present in an old server release, but no longer in gutsy, do I reject the bug?
<ryanakca> (old == pre-gutsy)
<ryanakca> nevermind :)
<erstazi> how can I be a mentor for a bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #128648 in debian-installer (main) "Server install hang (Debian bug 425397)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128648
<erstazi> crimsun: I am not sure how long I waited but my question was non-important (:
<crimsun> 8 minute.
<crimsun> +s
<crimsun> remember, we're spread geographically.
<erstazi> crimsun, I realize this, but please realize it was not an important question (:
<erstazi> crimsun, thank you though for getting ahold of me, I was VNC'ed and doing my work
<ubotu> New bug: #128649 in gnome-sudoku (universe) "[Gutsy]  Gnome Sudoku crashes when the puzzle is near completion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128649
<ubotu> New bug: #128650 in lirc (main) "lirc i2c doesn't work with pvr 150 and kernel 2.6.22" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128650
<bdmurray> crimsun: if you can give me some insight on bug 111292 I'd appreciate it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111292 in Ubuntu "Midi should always work!" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111292
<ubotu> New bug: #128654 in firefox (main) "compiz fusion crash: cant see minimize close buttons when using esmerald" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128654
<ubotu> New bug: #128655 in mythtv (multiverse) "MythTV Causes Restart To Hang" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128655
<Sunny_Shin> Can I modify my comment at the bug page?
<Sunny_Shin> I have saved it and I wish to modify it, I can't find out how to do it.
<Hobbsee> you cant, only the original report
<Sunny_Shin> I see. Thanks.
<ubotu> New bug: #128658 in gdm (main) "fails to load debian-moreblue.xml, wrong theme" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128658
<ubotu> New bug: #128659 in gnome-network (universe) "[Gutsy]  Wired networks turns activated when changing the wireless security type" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128659
<ubotu> New bug: #128660 in kde4libs (universe) "KDE 3.92 (KDE 4 beta 1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128660
<ubotu> New bug: #128662 in pidgin-otr (universe) "pidgin otr dual buttons appear randomly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128662
<ubotu> New bug: #128665 in firefox (main) "firefox crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128665
<ubotu> New bug: #128666 in kde-guidance (main) "kde-guidance-powermanager causes double sleep, memory corruption" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128666
<thekorn> hey dholbach, welcome back :)
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<Hobbsee> dholbach!
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<ubotu> New bug: #128667 in openoffice.org (main) "Gutsy: OpenOffice doesn't start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128667
<ubotu> New bug: #128668 in ubiquity (main) "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128668
<ubotu> New bug: #128669 in glchess (universe) "glchess crashes, whole system freezes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128669
<ubotu> New bug: #128671 in gnome-panel (main) "When I'am trying to add more than one work area it crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128671
<ubotu> New bug: #128672 in torcs (universe) "Torcs has few robots" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128672
<ubotu> New bug: #128673 in kdebase (main) "unable to open fullscreen application" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128673
<ubotu> New bug: #128674 in compiz (main) "bug bug bug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128674
<ubotu> New bug: #128676 in zabbix (universe) "chown fails during package configuration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128676
<ubotu> New bug: #128677 in amarok (main) "/var/crash/_usr_lib_amarok_amarokcollectionscanner.1000.crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128677
<ubotu> New bug: #128678 in tleds (universe) "tleds disables half the keyboard on some systems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128678
<ubotu> New bug: #128679 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Feisty live CD won't launch on a Dell Inspiron 1520 : busybox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128679
<ubotu> New bug: #128680 in zabbix (universe) "Query syntax error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128680
<ubotu> New bug: #128681 in aptitude (main) "[gutsy]  Aptitude doesn't honour recommended packages properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128681
<ubotu> New bug: #128683 in alltray (universe) "Alltray, Beryl, Feisty - Shows window but leaves it underneath all other windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128683
<ubotu> New bug: #128684 in Ubuntu "Cant' mount external disk's ... like disk on key" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128684
<ubotu> New bug: #128685 in kdepim (main) "KOrganizer crash in experimental Exchange calendar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128685
<ubotu> New bug: #128687 in ksudoku (universe) "foobar" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128687
<ubotu> New bug: #128688 in firefox (main) "firefox/gutsy showing images about 20% bigger" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128688
<ubotu> New bug: #128689 in casper "ip= command line option missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128689
<ubotu> New bug: #128690 in totem (main) "Disable automatic resizing by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128690
<ubotu> New bug: #128691 in debconf (main) "dpkg-preconfigure crashed with SIGSEGV in _flushlbf()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128691
<ubotu> New bug: #128692 in migration-assistant (main) "[Tribe 3]  Import Evolution settings cause crash with exit code 20" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128692
<ubotu> New bug: #128693 in ubiquity (main) "Ubiquity installer fails to start silently if debconf's config.dat is locked by another program" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128693
<ubotu> New bug: #128695 in dia (main) "Updated version of dia.desktop in "dia" package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128695
<ubotu> New bug: #128697 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager man page" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128697
<ubotu> New bug: #128700 in apt-proxy (universe) "config file should contain ubuntu, not debian entries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128700
<ubotu> New bug: #128701 in libvorbis (main) "Please sync libvorbis (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128701
<ubotu> New bug: #128702 in firefox (main) "firefox has crashed while idle, with mostly SSL pages loaded" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128702
<ubotu> New bug: #128144 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in libebml::EbmlMaster::FindElt()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128144
<ubotu> New bug: #128712 in gcc-4.1 (main) "Re-opening gcc-4.1 126258 bug report" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128712
<ubotu> New bug: #128713 in Ubuntu "char "" not recognized in gnome password field (edgy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128713
<ubotu> New bug: #128714 in Ubuntu "Screen resolition changes after fullscreen mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128714
<ubotu> New bug: #128718 in goocanvas (universe) "libgoocanvas2 depends on libgtk2.0-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128718
<ubotu> New bug: #128719 in ubuntu-meta (main) "ucf should be in base?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128719
<ubotu> New bug: #128720 in adept (main) "Adept crashed on deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/wesnothrepos/debian binary" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128720
<ubotu> New bug: #114605 in network-manager "Network Manager cannot connect to a WEP 128 network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/114605
<ubotu> New bug: #128727 in readline5 (main) "Readline library crash on custom completion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128727
<ubotu> New bug: #128730 in dash (main) "dash persistent input duplication like "exec 20<&0" is broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128730
<ubotu> New bug: #128731 in tcpreplay (universe) "please enable debug" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128731
<ubotu> New bug: #128732 in gcc-defaults (main) "gcc 4.0.3 double math/conversion error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128732
<ubotu> New bug: #128734 in gnome-panel (main) "panel applets are in different places when i login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128734
<ubotu> New bug: #128735 in gnome-panel (main) "Notification Area on second screen's panel doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128735
<ubotu> New bug: #128736 in acroread (multiverse) "[gutsy]  acroread fails to start, with GTK error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128736
<ubotu> New bug: #128733 in Ubuntu "touchpad edge scrolling fails after several suspends" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128733
<ubotu> New bug: #128738 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "cannot find server aba.vantv.net with thunderbird" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128738
<ubotu> New bug: #128741 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Lightning extension installs but has display issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128741
<ubotu> New bug: #128743 in Ubuntu "no sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128743
<ubotu> New bug: #128737 in Ubuntu "/md5sum.txt in 7.04 server install ISO" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128737
<ubotu> New bug: #128748 in Ubuntu "Software Sources and F-Spot icons not being displayed correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128748
<ubotu> New bug: #128749 in Ubuntu "Problem to startup by Ubuntu 6.10 " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128749
<ubotu> New bug: #128750 in kdepim (main) "kmail_clamav.sh use incorrect clamscan --mbox option " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128750
<ubotu> New bug: #128752 in Ubuntu "right click on desktop prevents energy saving events" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128752
<jjesse> @time UTC
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: July 27 2007, 18:02:26 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Server Team meeting in 3 days
<ubotu> New bug: #127263 in update-manager "update-manager cannot find meta-release info" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127263
<ubotu> New bug: #128754 in etoile (universe) "Dictionary hangs when disabling sidebar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128754
<ubotu> New bug: #128755 in score-reading-trainer (universe) "Please sync score-reading-trainer 0.1.3-3 from Debian Unstable (Main)" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128755
<ubotu> New bug: #128756 in gutenprint (main) "print crashed with signal 5 in gimp_read_expect_msg()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128756
<ubotu> New bug: #128757 in checkgmail (universe) "checkgmail does not work with hosted domains" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128757
<ubotu> New bug: #128760 in apport (main) "python apport breaks help() in python" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128760
<ubotu> New bug: #128761 in python-django (universe) "django installation breaks modules command in python help()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128761
<ubotu> New bug: #128763 in Ubuntu "/boot of opensuse10.2 was deleted after installing ubuntu 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128763
<ubotu> New bug: #128764 in zabbix (universe) "Please sync zabbix (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128764
<RainCT> hi
<bdmurray> hello
<Kmos> bdmurray: hi
<RainCT> what importance has a package removal request (because it got abandoned and superseded)? wishlist?
<ubotu> New bug: #128766 in kionjb (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove kionjb from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128766
<ubotu> New bug: #128767 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager stops working after restart" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128767
<ScottK> RainCT: I'd go wishlist.
<ScottK> Dunno if that's "right".
<RainCT> ok, thanks. and does it make sense to link it to the Debian bug or is this just wasting time?
<bdmurray> There isn't a clear process for package removal yet but linking to the Debian bug makes sense as it will save someone time.
<Kmos> RainCT: if it's not maintained upstream, should be removed
<Kmos> "abandoned upstream"
<Kmos> is the term
<Kmos> RainCT: example: http://packages.qa.debian.org/y/yepp.html
<ubotu> New bug: #128768 in mapserver (universe) "Please sync mapserver (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128768
<RainCT> ok, thanks. then I'll go on triaging those, don't have much else to do anyways (broke my arm :()
<Kmos> bdmurray: how about tag "remove" for this type of bug reports ?
<bdmurray> RainCT: that sucks. so you are looking for little typing bugs?
<bdmurray> Kmos: doesn't debian use roqa?
<RainCT> bdmurray: yes, setting status, importance, copying responses from the wiki, and stuff like this
<blue-frog> not usre if the follozing is q bug(looks like one though). the behaviour of automount is erratic. once it will mount a USB HDD ext3 and my user will write in it because he is the owner but most of the time it is mounting it with root as owner. any way I can control this thru udev maybe?
<Kmos> bdmurray: RoQA == Requested by the QA team, yes :)
<Kmos> but also
<Kmos> ROM == Request Of Maintainer
<RainCT> I think 'remove' would be more user friendly :P
<bdmurray> Right but it is also more likely to falsely tagged as it is a common word.
* ScottK would suggest asking the archive admins since they have to take action on it.
<bdmurray> Indeed but I think they are not here for a while.
<ScottK> Then there's really no rush to decide.
<bdmurray> It would be easy enough to flip to what they want.
<ScottK> I do wonder (assuming you are discussin kionjb) if a GTK lib in fact replaces a KDE one?
<ScottK> I noted that it was added to the repos long after its supposed replacement.
<ScottK> noted/note
<ubotu> New bug: #128769 in knetworkmanager (main) "[gutsy] knetworkmanager cannot be updated by apt because of the new naming convention" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128769
<ubotu> New bug: #128770 in yepp (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove yepp from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128770
<ubotu> New bug: #128772 in eris (universe) "Please sync eris (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128772
<ubotu> New bug: #128773 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 127925)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128773
<Kmos> some packages still in gutsy are for gnome 1.x, replaced by new ones
<Kmos> i've already reported them
<ScottK> Right, but the one here is a KDE package, not a gnome 1.x one.
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> but it's replaced by a new one
<Kmos> superseded by gnomad2
<Kmos> that is already on gutsy
<ubotu> New bug: #128775 in synaptic (main) "malformed line 48 in source list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128775
<RainCT> what about a needs-forwarding tag?
<asisak> RainCT: you mean forward upstream?
<RainCT> to indicate that it needs to be reported also on Debian and/or upstream
<RainCT> yes
<asisak> RainCT: why would you need that? You can do that in some minutes...
<Kmos> RainCT: you don't need to add bug watch for [Remove]  packages.
<bdmurray> RainCT: lp has a canned search for needs forwarding I believe so a tag would be redundant.
<RainCT> bdmurray: ah right. but how does it know?
<bdmurray> HowToTriage say to open an upstream task but not assign a bug watch
<bdmurray> That will mark it as needs forwarding
<RainCT> ah, thanks :)
<asisak> bdmurray: why not assign a bug watch? Or is it only if you cannot?
<bdmurray> asisak: Ideally you would forward it but if you have a broken arm . . .
<Kmos> RainCT: [Remove]  bugs are assigned to ubuntu-archive, so don't need to add bug watch
<asisak> bdmurray: ... then you should use x86. That is broken not as often... :)
<RainCT> Kmos: is ubuntu-archive automated or what?
<seb128> RainCT: no, ubuntu archive member just look regularly to the lists of bug
<Kmos> RainCT: nop
<Kmos> you need to subscribe it
<ubotu> New bug: #128778 in aegis-virus-scanner (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove aegis-virus-scanner from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128778
<RainCT> so the bug watch isn't needed because the bug is just looked at once and then "disapears" or is there any other reason?
<ubotu> New bug: #128776 in nautilus (main) "nautilus crash on error when locating bonobo factory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128776
<ubotu> New bug: #128777 in audacious-plugins (universe) "Please sync audacious-plugins (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128777
<bdmurray> If the upstream bug has more detailed information it may be useful to link to it.
<bdmurray> The upstream watches provide a way for us, via malone, to monitor if a bug gets fixed elsewhere so we can then incorporate the fix to Ubuntu.
<bdmurray> RainCT: Does that help?
<RainCT> no :)
<bdmurray> Okay, what were you looking for?
<RainCT> nvm, just 'd like to know why   Kmos: RainCT: you don't need to add bug watch for [Remove]  packages.
<geser> RainCT: I've seen remove bugs where the Debian remove bug is linked through a bug watch
<ubotu> New bug: #128779 in gnome-applets (main) "Weather Report 2.18.0 applet does not have my town" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128779
<geser> but I usually only mention the Debian bug number and the title (which contains the reason) in the comment when I file as remove bug
<Kmos> geser: i don't add bug watch.. RainCT is doing it.. check activity log
<ubotu> New bug: #128781 in Ubuntu "panel gtk tooltips remain indefinitely" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128781
<ubotu> New bug: #128783 in kyamo (universe) "kyamo freezes soon after launch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128783
<RainCT> Kmos: ah you said "don't need". so it's ok if I add them (but not necessary)?
<geser> at least I don't know of such a requirement
<bdmurray> My opinion is that too much information, at least in the form of a bug watch, can't hurt.
<RainCT> true, but a clickable link to the debian bug is always usefull, or? (normally I wouldn't mind on that but since anyways I don't have much more to do :P)
<RainCT> (well, I won't put it on the next ones, isn't that difficult to enter bugs.debian.org and paste the Id)
<RainCT> good night all
<bdmurray> good night RainCT
<ubotu> New bug: #128786 in pommed (universe) "pommed fails to handle macbook pro (c2d) keyboard backlight" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128786
<ubotu> New bug: #128787 in Ubuntu "applesmc not loaded at startup [gutsy] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128787
<ubotu> New bug: #128789 in easytag (universe) "easytag asks for confirmation every time you change directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128789
<ubotu> New bug: #128790 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Nokia's N80 "Data Transfer" USB profile fails to umount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128790
<ubotu> New bug: #128791 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "FTBFS ImportError: No module named distutils_extra" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128791
<ubotu> New bug: #128792 in e2fsprogs (main) "fsck - Trying to Verify Removed Removable Drives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128792
<ubotu> New bug: #128793 in gnome-panel (main) "Notification area breaks on secondary monitor (nvidia)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128793
<ubotu> New bug: #128794 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk does not appear in System menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128794
<ubotu> New bug: #128795 in Ubuntu "bluetooth device goes away after suspend or hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128795
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-28
<ubotu> New bug: #128797 in Ubuntu "qtsvg.so.4 has undefined symbol" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128797
<ubotu> New bug: #128798 in Ubuntu "Can't connect to Network shares via fstab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128798
<ubotu> New bug: #128799 in openoffice.org (main) "Impress prints blank page when using grayscale handouts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128799
<ubotu> New bug: #128800 in kdebase (main) "pdf preview doesn't work on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128800
<ubotu> New bug: #128801 in lyx (main) "'convert' fails on PDFs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128801
<ubotu> New bug: #128802 in Ubuntu "[sync request]  please sync xine-plugin from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128802
<ubotu> New bug: #128803 in Ubuntu "very slow gnome startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128803
<ubotu> New bug: #128807 in evince (main) "Evince is broken display latex in PDFs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128807
<ubotu> New bug: #128809 in xen-3.1 (main) "Xen Python "auxbin.py" file/package issue." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128809
<ubotu> New bug: #128810 in update-manager (main) "update-manger fails on  python-wxglade, dapper->edgy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128810
<ubotu> New bug: #128811 in bughelper "bughelper does not compile on edgy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128811
<ubotu> New bug: #128812 in mysql-dfsg-5.0 (main) "package mysql-server-5.0 5.0.45-1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128812
<ubotu> New bug: #128815 in alsa-driver (main) "Buggy sound with Lenovo 3000 N100" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128815
<ubotu> New bug: #128816 in Ubuntu "Nautilus freezes when changing permissions on Mass Storage device (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128816
<ubotu> New bug: #128817 in Ubuntu "Weird screen brightness on Lenovo 3000 N100" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128817
<ubotu> New bug: #128819 in linux-meta (main) "Add more Low latency kernels to list." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128819
<ubotu> New bug: #128821 in rhythmbox (main) "[gutsy]  Rhythmbox - can't create a playlist on the fly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128821
<ubotu> New bug: #128822 in Ubuntu "update manager error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128822
<ubotu> New bug: #128823 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus Places duplicate entry for Documents" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128823
<ubotu> New bug: #128825 in mythtv (multiverse) "Monitors go into stand-by when only using one monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128825
<ubotu> New bug: #128827 in Ubuntu "[feisty]  Adept crash in Kubuntu 7.0.4 after a few upgradations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128827
<ubotu> New bug: #128833 in initrd-tools (universe) "ide-generic not loaded by initrd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128833
<ubotu> New bug: #128837 in Ubuntu "python crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128837
<ubotu> New bug: #128844 in thunar (main) "i opened a archive *.CAB with Thunar, then nautilus opened infinite new Thunar window " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128844
<ubotu> New bug: #128845 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager 0.23 doesn't recognise my laptop's nvidia card." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128845
<ubotu> New bug: #128847 in gdm (main) "[gutsy]  gdm.conf now forces -dpi 96 by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128847
<ubotu> New bug: #128849 in Ubuntu "flashplugin-nonfree won't install; please update flashplugin-nonfree with MD5 sum of latest Adobe Flash package (dup-of: 125986)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128849
<ubotu> New bug: #128850 in firefox (main) "firefox hangs before GUI is shown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128850
<ubotu> New bug: #128851 in cln (universe) ""pi" doesn't return a result to the number of places desired" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128851
<ubotu> New bug: #128852 in gnome-power-manager (main) "[Feisty]  Problems with resume from suspend to RAM on Thinkpad Z61m" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128852
<ubotu> New bug: #128853 in eclipse (universe) "[gutsy]  update eclipse to 3.4" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128853
<ubotu> New bug: #128854 in meta-gnome2 (universe) "Tooltip from VMWare Server Console displays through VM Full-Screen mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128854
<ubotu> New bug: #128855 in gnome-ppp (universe) "AVG license Info. bug and Connect Bug with certain setup in gnome ppp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128855
<ubotu> New bug: #128857 in compiz (main) "Navigating in VMWare Quick Switch when using Desktop Effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128857
<ubotu> New bug: #128858 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  me-tv" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128858
<ubotu> New bug: #128861 in apt (main) "[wishlist]  enable install packages while downloading other packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128861
<ubotu> New bug: #128863 in kdebase (main) "[WISH]  Merge patch for LUKS support from SuSE" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128863
<ubotu> New bug: #128864 in gxine (main) "no DVD play" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128864
<ubotu> New bug: #128865 in udev (main) "/dev/dvd set incorrectly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128865
<ubotu> New bug: #128866 in bash (main) "bash completion does not work for ssh hosts (does not find the hosts file)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128866
<ubotu> New bug: #128869 in pygoocanvas (universe) "python-goocanvas depends on libgtk2.0-dev - is it necessary?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128869
<askand> !bug 128585
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128585 in Ubuntu "No sound with SAA7134" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128585
<askand> can someone decide my bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #128874 in gnome-desktop (main) "Tooltips don't disappear when pointer moved away." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128874
<ubotu> New bug: #128876 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon causes 100% CPU and crashes after a while" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128876
<ubotu> New bug: #128877 in strigi (main) "strigidaemon causes 100% CPU and crashes after a while (dup-of: 128876)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128877
<ubotu> New bug: #128881 in xen-3.1 (main) "apt-cache show xen-hypervisor-3.1-i386 references xen-docs which doesnt exist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128881
<Laibsch> Hi, is this the best place for bughelper?
<ubotu> New bug: #128882 in compiz (main) "Crash in compiz in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128882
<Kmos> Laibsch: yep
<ubotu> New bug: #128804 in beagle (main) "beagled crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128804
<Laibsch> I am trying to get bughelper running in edgy
<Laibsch> I did a "fakeroot apt-get source --compile python-launchpad-bugs" among others
<Laibsch> But I get no package python-launchpad-bugs
<Laibsch> It is needed by the bughelper package, though
<Laibsch> What can I do
<Laibsch> ?
<ubotu> New bug: #128885 in update-manager (main) "update manager could not initializing package information" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128885
<Kmos> Laibsch: how about sudo apt-get install python-launchpad-bugs ?
<Kmos> !info python-launchpad-bugs
<ubotu> python-launchpad-bugs: simple Python Interface to Bugs in Launchpad. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.13 (feisty), package size 10 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Laibsch> Kmos: I'd have done that if it was that easy
<Laibsch> The version in edgy is too old
<Laibsch> 0.1.something
<Hobbsee> ....edgy?
<Hobbsee> wow
<Laibsch> edgy
<Laibsch> What is wow?
<Kmos> Laibsch: how about to upgrade to feisty ?
<Hobbsee> that people are still running it, when feisty's been out for a while
<Kmos> Laibsch: it's only sudo update-manager -d
<Kmos> :D
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: people are even running dapper
<Laibsch> and maybe older
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: yeah, but dapper's LTS, so does have legitmate uses
<Laibsch> Ubuntu has never provided me with a completely hassle-free distr-upgrade so far
<Laibsch> So I do that when I have enough time
<Laibsch> Which was not the case so far
<Laibsch> edgy is still supported
<Hobbsee> this is true.  it's just slightly old
<Hobbsee> and doesnt tend to get the SRU's
<Laibsch> Well, *I* am old
<Laibsch> but not something that is barely over one year old
<Laibsch> OK, I was brave, installed the gutsy (!) package (this is only python, after all) and it seems to work.
<Laibsch> But I still wonder why compiling it from source fails.
<Laibsch> Maybe I should file a bug report about it.
<Laibsch> Done
<ubotu> New bug: #128886 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "fglrx macbook pro POWERPLAY support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128886
<ubotu> New bug: #128887 in wireless-tools (main) "Request for Intel Wireless 4965agn support" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128887
<ubotu> New bug: #128888 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "python-launchpad-bugs does not compile on edgy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128888
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: now that's one weird way of compiling...
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: what happens if you download the source, and run "debuild" in the source dir?
<geser> Laibsch: have you the build-depends installed?
<Kmos> I think it's more easy for him to upgrade to feisty =)
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: Why is that a weird way of compiling?
<Laibsch> AFAIK, it is the normal way to fetch and compile stuff
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: oh, i see.  do you have a deb-src line for gutsy?
<Kmos> what's the package for bluetooth stuff ? bluez ?
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: yes
<Kmos> bug 128795
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128795 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy]  bluetooth device goes away after suspend or hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128795
<Laibsch> Kmos: It already works
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: most people use apt-get source foo, then debuild -rfakeroot
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: which version of p-l-b did it download?
<Laibsch> Kmos: BuI care about stuff being error-free.  Which is why I want bughelper in the first place
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: Well, of course the gutsy version
<Laibsch> r183 IIRC
<Hobbsee> why has it downloaded bughelper, and compiled that?
<Laibsch> But it was the bughelper source
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: Don't ask me
<Laibsch> That is what the bug is there to find out
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: what does fakeroot apt-get source python-launchpad-bugs give you?
<Laibsch> (14:25:03) Hobbsee: Laibsch: most people use apt-get source foo, then debuild -rfakeroot
<Laibsch> but I guess you agree that using apt-get to fetch AND compile is easier, he? ;-)
<Laibsch> AFAIK, it also calls debuild, but I never bothered to find out.
<Hobbsee> sure, if i only want to rebuild something locally, without making any changes at all.
<Hobbsee> dpkg-buildpackage -b, actually.  debuild is a wrapper.  </pedant>
* Hobbsee waits for Laibsch to answer her question
<Laibsch> dpkg-source: unpacking python-launchpad-bugs_0.2~r38.tar.gz
<Hobbsee> okay, so run your original command again?
<ubotu> New bug: #128894 in worker (universe) "Please sync worker (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128894
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: Already doing that ;-)
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: cool :)
<Hobbsee> i cant reproduce that here, on gutsy.'
* Hobbsee suspects a heisenbug.
<ubotu> New bug: #128895 in Ubuntu "Gutsy: Machine doesn't shutdown " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128895
<ubotu> New bug: #128896 in rhythmbox (main) "Request Backport of 0.11.1 To Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128896
<ubotu> New bug: #128897 in mozilla-firefox-adblock (universe) "Merge mozilla-firefox-adblock 0.5.3.043-3 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128897
<ubotu> New bug: #128898 in gnash (universe) "(gutsy) compiz+gnash crashes X on firefox maximize" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128898
<Kmos> cjwatson_: bug 125917
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125917 in Ubuntu "Problem with LiveCD, can't boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125917
<Kmos> what's the package for it? usplash? kernel ?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: unknown without logs.
<ubotu> New bug: #128900 in Ubuntu "linkname lcp-echo-failure 10 lcp-echo-interval 10 break pptp pppd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128900
<cjwatson_> Kmos: kernel
<cjwatson> cjwatson: but as Hobbsee says, desperately need logs; sometimes digital cameras are useful for this kind of thing
<cjwatson> Kmos: ^--
<cjwatson> (oops)
<Kmos> :-)
<Kmos> bug 126859
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 126859 in Ubuntu "kernel panic when using dhclient on some wifi network" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/126859
<ubotu> New bug: #125917 in Ubuntu "Problem with LiveCD, can't boot" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/125917
<Kmos> that's kernel
<ubotu> New bug: #128901 in firefox (main) "I'm trying to install mozilla. The command "./mozilla-installer " gave me "./mozilla-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128901
<ubotu> New bug: #128902 in Ubuntu "mm100pctv card is not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128902
<ubotu> New bug: #128904 in Ubuntu "Buggy bug detection" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128904
<ubotu> New bug: #128905 in camorama (universe) "Camorama shows triple picture with eyetoy-cam" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128905
<ubotu> New bug: #128906 in Ubuntu "Problems with ASUS WL-1676 WLAN Adapter" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128906
<ubotu> New bug: #128907 in ffmpeg2theora (universe) "ffmpeg2theora 0.19" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128907
<ubotu> New bug: #128909 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "pata_it821x gets stuck in noraid mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128909
<ubotu> New bug: #128910 in telepathy-sofiasip (universe) "Please sync telepathy-sofiasip (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128910
<ubotu> New bug: #128911 in network-manager (main) "Gutsy: network manager + madwifi drivers = disconnects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128911
<ubotu> New bug: #128912 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "lspci for it821x - 'buffer too small'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128912
<Gasten> Bug #128874... Would you say that this is a gnome-desktop, or a compiz fusion-bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128874 in gnome-desktop "Tooltips don't disappear when pointer moved away." [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128874
<ubotu> New bug: #128914 in gnome-panel (main) "As I added an application to a drawer in my quicklaunch bar an error occurred. All my quicklaunch and drawers went lost withous any chances to get them back." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128914
<ubotu> New bug: #128915 in gdm (main) "gdmsetup tooltip text has erroneous apostrophe" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128915
<ubotu> New bug: #128916 in gnomoradio (universe) "Gnomoradio dies after importing one music directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128916
<ubotu> New bug: #128919 in fontforge (main) "Crash during checking "Lookups"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128919
<ubotu> New bug: #128920 in Ubuntu "I have Wireless PCI Card - F5D6001 from belkin but the system is not display it at all as a choice " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128920
<Kmos> kded is part of kdebase ?
<Kmos> kdelibs
<Kmos> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #128921 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (universe) "compiz tabbing and hidden windows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128921
<gnomefreak> kdnssd maybe since ther eis not kded package
<gnomefreak> or how about another name for it
<Kmos> i found kdelibs
<ubotu> New bug: #128924 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashes whilst playing DVD's" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128924
<ubotu> New bug: #128925 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice crashes when using Input Field in OOwriter (2.2.0.2/2.2.1)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128925
<ubotu> New bug: #128929 in evolution (main) "Evolution does not shrink headers in German translation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128929
<ubotu> New bug: #128930 in evolution (main) "Allow "Delete future occurrences" in calendar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128930
<ubotu> New bug: #128931 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-background-properties: crash on drag-n-drop to "Add Wallpaper"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128931
<ubotu> New bug: #128932 in firefox (main) "Google Suggest drop-down list too narrow in Firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128932
<ubotu> New bug: #128933 in xen-common (universe) "Xen manual page ("man xm") badly needs a cleanup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128933
<ubotu> New bug: #128934 in evolution (main) "evolution outlook web access only works on port 80" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128934
<ubotu> New bug: #128935 in gdm "Please add this patch to pass gnome-keyring environement trought gdm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128935
<ubotu> New bug: #128936 in xfonts-jmk (universe) "Merge xfonts-jmk 3.0-15 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128936
<ubotu> New bug: #128937 in flightgear (universe) "when program runs there is sound but no video" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128937
<ubotu> New bug: #128938 in k3b (main) "k3b hangs on launch with usb dvd burner TSSTCorp TS-H552b" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128938
<ubotu> New bug: #128939 in firefox (main) "Lock icon in Firefox disappears when pointed by the mouse" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128939
<ubotu> New bug: #128941 in gaim (main) "Sound events configuration usability problem in Gaim" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128941
<ubotu> New bug: #128942 in lighttpd (universe) "Merge lighttpd 1.4.16 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128942
<crimsun> bug 111292
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111292 in Ubuntu "Midi should always work!" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111292
<crimsun> bdmurray: well, I want a pony, too, but that doesn't mean it's going to happen  (RE: bug 111292).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111292 in Ubuntu "Midi should always work!" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111292
<crimsun> bdmurray: more resources need to be devoted upstream to fixing a subtle rawmidi timer issue.
<ubotu> New bug: #128943 in brasero (universe) "[gutsy]  Brasero burns data CD-R's incorrectly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128943
<ubotu> New bug: #128944 in casper (main) "MouseSystems Serial Mouse not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128944
<crimsun> bdmurray: in all, however, it seems perfectly valid as wishlist.  Timidity may be easier to munge into main.
<ubotu> New bug: #128945 in mp3val (universe) "Segmentation fault on PowerPC" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128945
<ubotu> New bug: #128947 in rhythmbox (main) "could not find encoding profile "cdlossy" im Musikplayer" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128947
<ubotu> New bug: #128948 in centericq (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync centerim (4.22.1-1) unstable from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128948
<ubotu> New bug: #128949 in libapache-mod-auth-radius (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync libapache-mod-auth-radius (1.5.7-7) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128949
<ubotu> New bug: #128950 in Ubuntu "automount usb drives with incorrect ownership" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128950
<ubotu> New bug: #128951 in Ubuntu "HAL doesn't recognize CnMemory Core correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128951
<ubotu> New bug: #128952 in kubuntu-meta (main) "Kubuntu is not localized according to system settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128952
<ubotu> New bug: #128953 in guifications (universe) "Please sync guifications (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128953
<ubotu> New bug: #128954 in popularity-contest (main) "Repository lists on popcon site should be updated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128954
<ubotu> New bug: #128955 in ubiquity (main) "installer has crashed twice from Live CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128955
<ubotu> New bug: #128957 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in fr_window_archive_extract_here()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128957
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-29
<ubotu> New bug: #128961 in Ubuntu "dv5000 notebook wireless issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128961
<ubotu> New bug: #128960 in firefox (main) "firefox crash when adding page to favorite" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128960
<ubotu> New bug: #128963 in gallery2 (universe) "Gallery2 installation causes postgresql to be installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128963
<ubotu> New bug: #128964 in torrus (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync torrus (1.0.5-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128964
<ubotu> New bug: #128965 in libgtkdatabox (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync libgtkdatabox (1:0.7.0.1-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128965
<ubotu> New bug: #128967 in edict-el (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync edict-el (1.06-7) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128967
<ubotu> New bug: #128968 in idl-font-lock-el (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync idl-font-lock-el (1.5-6) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128968
<ubotu> New bug: #128971 in bsdmainutils (main) "Missing depends in bsdmainutils" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128971
<ubotu> New bug: #128974 in tesseract (universe) "tesseract-ocr doesn't work out of the box in Feisty -- need symlink to libtiff.so.3, langpacks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128974
<ubotu> New bug: #128975 in Ubuntu "HAL fails to initialize after logout and subsequent login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128975
<ubotu> New bug: #128977 in debian-installer (main) "AMD64-alternate installer *extremely* slow on Quad Core " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128977
<crimsun> yeah, someone give me a quadcore to let me test.
<ubotu> New bug: #128978 in emacs22 (main) "package emacs 22.1-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128978
<ubotu> New bug: #128979 in firefox (main) "video player causes firefox to crash, www.rogers.com news videos" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128979
<ubotu> New bug: #128980 in wine (universe) "Please backport Wine 0.9.42" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128980
<ubotu> New bug: #128985 in evolution (main) "Evolution hangs with soup_connection_reserve and soup_connection_send_request errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128985
<ubotu> New bug: #128987 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes after playing embedded mp3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128987
<ubotu> New bug: #128989 in xchat-xsys (universe) "Xchat-gnome crashes on feisty livecd when using xchat-xsys" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128989
<ubotu> New bug: #128991 in easytag (universe) "easytag stops needlessly every time it encounters an error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128991
<ubotu> New bug: #128993 in xrandr (main) "xrandr hangs a G965 display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128993
<ubotu> New bug: #128994 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with IndexError in setRefreshRateIndex()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128994
<ubotu> New bug: #128995 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "G965 display blurry" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128995
<ubotu> New bug: #128996 in hal (main) "hal-device-manager crashed with ImportError: cannot import name DockItem from bonobo.ui" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128996
<ubotu> New bug: #128997 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (main) "totem cannot play video on intel gfx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128997
<phixxor> hey you know how the cd-rom drivers were broken in feisty for some computers? Is this scheduled to be fixed in gutsy?
<ubotu> New bug: #129004 in Ubuntu "USB sound only partially works after upgrade from dapper drake to edgy eft and feisty fawn" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129004
<crimsun> ...yep.  Small wonder.
<ubotu> New bug: #129006 in acpi-support (main) "Connecting power when battery critically low shuts down laptop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129006
<ubotu> New bug: #129009 in hunspell (main) "Gutsy FireFox crashes on gmail forwarding" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129009
<ubotu> New bug: #129010 in debian-installer (main) "alternate install CD should probably not be "quiet" by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129010
<ubotu> New bug: #129012 in debian-installer (main) "when setting up RAID, the installer appears to stall at a blue screen for 10 minutes. Suggest "watch cat /proc/mdstat"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129012
<ubotu> New bug: #129016 in tunapie (universe) "install.sh and tunapie use different directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129016
<ubotu> New bug: #129017 in gdm (main) "incorrect gdm/daemon_name template" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129017
<ubotu> New bug: #129019 in gnash (universe) "Youtube videos have horizontal white lines" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129019
<ubotu> New bug: #129021 in xapian-core (universe) "Sync request: xapian-core (1.0.2-1) from debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129021
<ubotu> New bug: #129022 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia-glx{,-legacy,-new} packages discription has the wrong command" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129022
<ubotu> New bug: #129023 in Ubuntu "With DRI enabled ubuntu only logs in without sound enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129023
<ubotu> New bug: #129011 in ktechlab (universe) "ktechlab halt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129011
<Gasten> about Bug 128874... would you say that this is a gnome-desktop, compiz fusion, or any other package's bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128874 in gnome-desktop "Tooltips don't disappear when pointer moved away." [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128874
<ubotu> New bug: #129026 in Ubuntu "GNOME Weather Report custom location problem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129026
<ubotu> New bug: #129027 in exiv2 (main) "Please sync exiv2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129027
<ubotu> New bug: #129029 in Ubuntu "No Sound on Login Screen or during Login in Gutsy Tribe 3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129029
<Gasten> about Bug 128874... would you say that this is a gnome-desktop, compiz fusion, or any other package's bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128874 in gtk+2.0 "Tooltips don't disappear when pointer moved away." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/128874
<ubotu> New bug: #129031 in gnome-panel (main) "bookmarks in places menu do not show custom icons nor emblems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129031
<ubotu> New bug: #129033 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox complains about not having a podcast directory at first launch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129033
<ubotu> New bug: #129036 in neko (universe) "Please sync neko (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129036
<ubotu> New bug: #129035 in xdg-user-dirs (main) "xdg-user-directories have no icons or emblems (dup-of: 126103)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129035
<ubotu> New bug: #129038 in lirc (main) "lirc overwrote my lircd.conf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129038
<ubotu> New bug: #129037 in gnome-screensaver (main) "screen stuck faded out when exiting SDL applications" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129037
<ubotu> New bug: #129039 in compiz (main) "compiz-fusion breaks opengl support in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129039
<ubotu> New bug: #129041 in Ubuntu "xterm icon available by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129041
<ubotu> New bug: #129043 in democracyplayer (universe) "democracy-player has a new version and a new name, please upgrade package in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129043
<ubotu> New bug: #129044 in openafs (universe) "Please sync 1.4.4.dfsg1-5 from Debian" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129044
<ubotu> New bug: #129046 in openoffice.org (main) "Fonts not always retained when using Insert -> File" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129046
<ubotu> New bug: #129049 in eog (main) "Can't close it with Alt + F4 when it's fullscreen" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129049
<ubotu> New bug: #129050 in ghc6 (universe) "ghc library packages all have bad dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129050
<ubotu> New bug: #129051 in openoffice.org (main) "Crashes when updating links" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129051
<ubotu> New bug: #129052 in openoffice.org (main) "Slide transition not reflected until slide loses focus in Slides pane" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129052
<ubotu> New bug: #129054 in totem (main) "DVD Player Freezing Up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129054
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<ubotu> New bug: #124826 in gnome-keyring (main) "gnome-keyring-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/124826
<ubotu> New bug: #129058 in mediawiki1.7 (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove mediawiki1.7 from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129058
<ubotu> New bug: #129060 in fnlib (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove fnlib from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129060
<ubotu> New bug: #129062 in mysql-query-browser (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove mysql-query-browser from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129062
<ubotu> New bug: #129059 in mediawiki1.9 (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove mediawiki1.9 from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129059
<ubotu> New bug: #129063 in xmbdfed (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove xmbdfed from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129063
<Kmos> seb128: bug 129041
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129041 in Ubuntu "xterm icon available by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129041
<seb128> Kmos: hi, what about it?
<Hobbsee> yay, more $mypetbug reporting!
<ubotu> New bug: #129065 in xblast (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove xblast from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129065
<ubotu> New bug: #129066 in gnome-tasksel (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove gnome-tasksel from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129066
<seb128> Kmos: Ive no such icons on my gutsy
<Kmos> seb128: no? i think i've.. but need to update it again
<seb128> or, in fact there is
<seb128> the bug could describe where they are to start
<seb128> Kmos: and what make you think this bug is special?
<seb128> we get hundred bugs a week, I already explained to you that pinging on IRC for things which are not urgent is not scalable
<seb128> if every starts pinging about his bugs IRC will not be usuable for people working
<Kmos> seb128: i ping you because you're the only one I know about gnome stuff
<Kmos> :)
<seb128> well, there is a bug, that's enough
<seb128> if you have a question though feel free to ask it
<seb128> the corresponding desktop should probably have a NoDisplay=true
<Hobbsee> Kmos: what day is it?
<Kmos> Hobbsee: i know, i know
<Hobbsee> Kmos: then why make a nuisance of yourself?
<Kmos> Hobbsee: i'm just asking if he knows something about it
<Kmos> nothing more
<Kmos> don't asked to fix it
<seb128> I know what I wrote
<Hobbsee> Kmos: so you're a very important person, adn $yourpetbugs are enough to constantly disturb people about them?
<Kmos> Hobbsee: i don't have reported it.. first check, after talk
<seb128> Kmos: if you have a question ask it on the bug tracker rather
<Kmos> =)
<seb128> we appreciate your enthousiast
<Kmos> ok.. i stop
<seb128> we deal with bugs on the bug tracker though
<Hobbsee> Kmos: please tell me about the sponsorship team, in -motu.
<Kmos> Hobbsee: what?
<ubotu> New bug: #129057 in zope-rdfgrabber (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove zope-rdfgrabber from Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129057
<Hobbsee> Kmos: see #ubuntu-motu
<Kmos> i'm seeing :)
<ubotu> New bug: #129056 in libdebtags (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove libdebtags from Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129056
<ubotu> New bug: #129068 in Ubuntu "connecting to repository failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129068
<ubotu> New bug: #129069 in oggconvert (universe) "current icon is ugly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129069
<ubotu> New bug: #129071 in gthumb (main) "Renaming images not available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129071
<molnitza> Hello. I want to boot ubuntu from the live cd, but i get errors: "buffer i/o error on device fd0, logical block 0". Can i disable the floppy drive in the boot options, because i can't diable it in the bios.
<Hobbsee> molnitza: i think you want #ubuntu
<molnitza> okay
<ubotu> New bug: #129073 in amsn (universe) "[gutsy]  amsn tcl tk error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129073
<ubotu> New bug: #129074 in Ubuntu "USB HDD twice on the desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129074
<ubotu> New bug: #129077 in telepathy-butterfly (universe) "telepathy-butterfly crashed with KeyError in add_to_connection()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129077
<ubotu> New bug: #129080 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash while try to open a trailer movie on apple trailer's webpage" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129080
<ubotu> New bug: #129081 in Ubuntu "Mumble needs packaging" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129081
<ubotu> New bug: #129082 in junior-games-net (universe) "Please sync junior-games-net 1.4 from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129082
<ubotu> New bug: #129086 in nautilus (main) "My usb Hard disk drive doesn't work in gutsy ..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129086
<ubotu> New bug: #129087 in migration-assistant (main) "migration assistant shows up in install summary when not used." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129087
<ubotu> New bug: #129088 in gv (universe) "Merge gv 3.6.3dfsg-2 (universe) from Debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129088
<ubotu> New bug: #129089 in gnome-system-tools (main) "Modified user not listed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129089
<ubotu> New bug: #129090 in ebox-firewall (universe) "eBox doesn't allow outgoing connections from eBox server itself." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129090
<ubotu> New bug: #129091 in sysvinit (main) "fsck should not fail on missing filesystem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129091
<ubotu> New bug: #129092 in Ubuntu "no login sound hda-intel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129092
<ubotu> New bug: #129093 in Ubuntu "Terminal windows appears every time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129093
<ubotu> New bug: #129094 in Ubuntu "data CD will not mount and reason given is that I am not root" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129094
<ubotu> New bug: #129095 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome search much be launch in root to find hidden and subdirectory files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129095
<ubotu> New bug: #129096 in compiz (main) "Graphical glitch in Firefox with tabs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129096
<ubotu> New bug: #129098 in xchat (universe) "[gutsy]  Last read red line at the wrong place" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129098
<ubotu> New bug: #129099 in tcp-wrappers (main) "Please sync tcp-wrappers (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129099
<ubotu> New bug: #129102 in Ubuntu "smb client tools mess up mount point" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129102
<ubotu> New bug: #129105 in gnome-panel (main) "Panel applets don't load on subsequent login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129105
<ubotu> New bug: #129106 in Ubuntu "Vim crash when gnome terminal tab is deatached (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129106
<ubotu> New bug: #129109 in Ubuntu "[gutsy tribe 3]  screen brightness meter randomly displays on macbook" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129109
<ubotu> New bug: #129110 in scim (main) "scim-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV in QTextCodec::fromUnicode()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129110
<ubotu> New bug: #129111 in gcalctool "[usability]  numbers should be resized when application window is resized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129111
<ubotu> New bug: #129112 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Please update to iwlwifi 1.0 and latest ucode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129112
<ubotu> New bug: #129113 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "[Regression from Feisty]  Hibernation does not shut off machine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129113
<ubotu> New bug: #129114 in xine-lib (main) "DVB subtitle rendering faulty with xshm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129114
<ubotu> New bug: #129115 in bind9 (main) "Bind 9 has some security problems, should be updated..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129115
<ubotu> New bug: #129118 in displayconfig-gtk (universe) "displayconfig-gtk crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129118
<ubotu> New bug: #129116 in bind9 (main) "Bind 9 has some security problems, should be updated... (dup-of: 129115)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129116
<ubotu> New bug: #129121 in knetworkmanager (main) "knetworkmanager displays "connect to wireless network" dialog to wrong user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129121
<ubotu> New bug: #129122 in gdm (main) "gdm fails to start after fresh install of gutsy nightly (AMD64 alternate). Trivial fix" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129122
<ubotu> New bug: #129125 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Please upgrade Thinkpad_acpi to 0.15-20070723 to solve problems for recent Thinkpads (X61's and T61's)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129125
<ubotu> New bug: #129126 in ksplash-engine-moodin (main) "moodin caches themes in user directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129126
<ubotu> New bug: #127114 in dir2ogg (universe) "dir2ogg crashed with KeyError in __getitem__()" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/127114
<ubotu> New bug: #129127 in fortune-mod (main) "Typo in fortune file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129127
<ubotu> New bug: #129129 in gnome-panel (main) "Stellarium: appena visibili i caratteri deli menu e delle scritte" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129129
<ubotu> New bug: #129130 in Ubuntu "Problem of instalation - BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) ..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129130
<ubotu> New bug: #129131 in man-db (main) "Cannot access any man pages anymore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129131
<ubotu> New bug: #129132 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Can't use Gmail SMTP on thunderbird" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129132
<ubotu> New bug: #129134 in ircii-pana (universe) "new debian version (1:1.1-5) FTBFS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129134
<ubotu> New bug: #129135 in Ubuntu "resume from sleep missing sata drive error:rejecting I/O to dead device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129135
<ubotu> New bug: #129136 in gajim (universe) "Last update of gnome keyring broke gajim" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/129136
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-21
<Fallenou> seems that there is some problem with the launchpad css ?
<Fallenou> each time i refresh the page i get 50%chance of having the page without css (so ugly page)
<Grantbow> I was getting that yesterday too
<Fallenou> btw, i get one bug i sorted as "Incomplete" which has more information now (reporter added some logs) , can someone tell me if there is anough information to put it to "Confirmed" ? bug #250241
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250241 in linux "thermal.ko fails -> no fan on laptop" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250241
<Grantbow> you can't confirm your own bugs, that defeats the purpose
<Fallenou> it's not a bug i reported
<Grantbow> oops, sorry.
<Fallenou> just want to know if the bug is anough explained and if there is enough log to remove the "Incomplete" status :)
<Fallenou> and in this case, what status to put instead
<Grantbow> Fallenou: I'm not an expert but this is my understanding.  Can you duplicate the problem?  If so you can confirm it.  Beyond that it might take someone who knows that code pretty well to diagnose precisely where the problem really lies.
<Fallenou> ok so we gotta know if it is reproductible
<Grantbow> yes, that's the point of the "confirmed" status
<Grantbow> a second person with the same symptoms
<Grantbow> there's documentation about this on the wiki too
<Grantbow> see /topic
<Fallenou> yes i read the wiki about triaging but it's a little bit confused yet in my head :p
<Fallenou> i'm new to all this
<Grantbow> You'll get used to it.  The meanings of the status and priority and getting used to the reporting system can be tricky in any bug system that you begin using.
<Grantbow> I'm new to this bug system too.
<Fallenou> so far i just put some new bugs in Incomplete status
<Fallenou> asking for more information
<Grantbow> Every little bit helps :-)  If you like you can register the ones you worked on using the 5-a-day tool.  Are you working with a LoCo yet?
<Fallenou> what is a LoCo ?
<Fallenou> (don't know 5-a-day)
<Grantbow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams describes Ubuntu Local Communities
<Grantbow> I'll find a linke for 5-a-day
<Fallenou> LoCo team is a group of people in the same geographic region acting like promoting ubuntu ?
<Grantbow> exactly
<Grantbow> sometimes doing translations too
<Grantbow> if needed
<Fallenou> ok no i don't belong to any team right now :o
<Grantbow> where are you?
<Fallenou> in france, there is a LoCo team ubuntu-fr
<Fallenou> (an irc channel here too)
<Grantbow> excellent
<Grantbow> there is a tool that groups of people can use to track how many they have done if they want.  It's optional.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<Grantbow> There is a global bug jam coming up in August and it's fun to keep track for special events like that.
<Fallenou> i receive emails for "Hug Day" sometimes :)
<Fallenou> but i never came yet but maybe i will =)
<Fallenou> Hug day (bug day) is triaging / confirming day on IRC right ?
<Grantbow> yes, same stuff.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<Fallenou> https://launchpad.net/~yann-sionneau/+sshkeys < hum here is my SSH key
<Fallenou> ooh
<Fallenou> i missunderstood
<Fallenou> i thought i had to send the ssh key via 5-a-day
<Grantbow> then you are most of the way ready to use it - but I've had some problems with getting it to work
<Grantbow> bug #193502 got in my way
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193502 in five-a-day "5-a-day complains about bzr" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193502
<Fallenou> oops this bug is mine :p
<Fallenou> i miss typed :x
<Fallenou> i entered the ssh key instead of bug number
<Fallenou> so it crashed and it seems to have sent a bug report
<Grantbow> Lol, I don't think that's what's supposed to happen.
<Fallenou> ho , no it's not my bug
<Fallenou> funny my 5-a-day crashed the same time the bug appears here :p
<Grantbow> ubottu is helpful in describing bug numbers we talk about here.
<ubottu> Grantbow: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Grantbow> yeah, yeah
<Fallenou> yes i experienced it :)
<Fallenou> ok i just understood you typed the bug number
<Grantbow> exactly
<Fallenou> thought i was on #ubuntu-bugs-announce and the bug just shows up ... i'm too stupid :p
<Grantbow> toys toys
<Grantbow> I should get back to my Supybot python plugin coding soon.
<Grantbow> that's the code that runs ubottu
<Grantbow> though I didn't code the cool plugins used for these bugs - I'm coding other stuff.
<Fallenou> the bot which announce new bugs is having some troubles apparently ^^
<Fallenou> it kept disconnection/reconnecting this afternoon
<Grantbow> it could be due to netsplits in freenode
<Fallenou> yes maybe
<Fallenou> hum 5-a-day crash
<Fallenou> can't add bug
<Fallenou> too bad =)
<Grantbow> that's what happened for me too - maybe you could add a comment to bug #192502 if you have time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192502 in bluetooth-alsa "bluetooth audio skips, cuts out" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192502
<Fallenou> ok will do it tomorrow
<Grantbow> oops, I mean bug #193502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193502 in five-a-day "5-a-day complains about bzr" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193502
<Fallenou> i'm gonna go sleeping now :p
<Fallenou> (yes i got it :p)
<Grantbow> cool
<Grantbow> Well, take care.  Thanks for helping out.
<Fallenou> it's 2:30 am here and i have work tomorrow :x
<Fallenou> you're welcome :)
<Fallenou> bye !
<Grantbow> bye !
<mrooney> can anyone here using compiz see if they can duplicate this bug I found?
<stpere> what bug? :)
<greg-g> first rule of irc: don't ask to ask, just ask (with all appropriate details)
<mrooney> greg-g: I wasn't asking to ask, I was asking if anyone was willing :)
<mrooney> stpere: I am trying to change the alt+left click behavior, that moves a window
<stpere> bad behaviour for sure! :D
<stpere> must be set to "close window"
<greg-g> he's gone
<greg-g> hmmm
<stpere> wb mrooney
<mrooney> thanks, dunno what happened
<mrooney> so anyway
<mrooney> stpere: I open CCSM, go to "Move Window" and try to disable Initiate Window Move mouse binding
<mrooney> so I click the binding button, and uncheck enable, then ok
<mrooney> NOW, left click drags everything! just a left click
<mrooney> you can't even click things
<mrooney> you have to use the keyboard to re-enable it!
<mrooney> the same thing happens if I try to change it to anything else, instead of just disable it
<stpere> sec, I'm insalling CCSM
<stpere> didn't have it on this installation
<mrooney> stpere: okay, thanks :)
<mrooney> I duplicated it on another machine as well
<stpere> same here
<nellery> mrooney, I receive the same symptoms with alt +left-click
<nellery> but dont get the second part
<mrooney> stpere: so you get the same buggy behavior?
<nellery> is this by any chance related to wobbly windows?
<mrooney> nellery: what symptoms do you mean?
<mrooney> nellery: interesting, I can try disabling them, I wonder how that would have an effect
<mrooney> stpere: it definitely seems like a bug, right?
<nellery> mrooney, hm, reenabling move window doesn't cause windows to drag with left click, but it makes the cursor not click
<mrooney> yeah, it is pretty poor all around
<mrooney> you have to make it go to the default settings for anything to work, basically
<speeddemon8803> hey guys, im one of the triagers and I have a question of what to do on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/250216
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250216 in openoffice.org "Ubuntu 8.04 installing OpenOffice Formula from Add/Remove does not put an icon in the applications menu" [Undecided,New]
<speeddemon8803> formula definately does not show up in the list as the person suggested by his comment..so..confirmed correct?
 * greg-g looks
<greg-g> but in general, if you can reproduce the issue, yes, feel free to set it to "confirmed"
<speeddemon8803> Thanks greg-g
<greg-g> np
<greg-g> speeddemon8803: which "formula" package are you trying to install?
<greg-g> openoffice.org-math?
<speeddemon8803> yes
<greg-g> yeah, got it.  And yes, I can confirm as well
<speeddemon8803> Awesome. Thanks for the help.
<greg-g> I'm downloading its source now to look for the issue, it'll be a bit as it is 280 megs :)
<speeddemon8803> yeah
 * speeddemon8803 goes back to triaging
<greg-g> thanks for helping speeddemon8803
<speeddemon8803> thank you as well! :)
<Hew> How long does the retracing service take? It used to occur on the day, but there are reports that have been unattended for over a month.
<afflux> I'm having trouble understanding bug 250486. The package's preinst file has a dpgk creates a diversion for the libglx.so.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250486 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "package nvidia-glx-177 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-glx-177.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so', which is also in package xserver-xorg-core" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250486
<afflux> argh
<duncan-nz> Can I use this channel to try and confirm some bugs?
<duncan-nz> is anyone able to confirm a bug report I have? Open Yelp and search for 'workspace', then select the link to documentation for 'clock'. Tell me what happens please.
<duncan-nz> (This is with 8.04 and Yelp 22.2.1
<duncan-nz> )
<afflux> try again: I'm having trouble understanding bug 250486. The package's preinst file has a dpkg-divert call which should create a diversion for the libglx.so.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250486 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-177 "package nvidia-glx-177 None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-glx-177.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so', which is also in package xserver-xorg-core" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250486
<afflux> And the bug report as a line saying [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-glx-177.list]. How can that happen?
<duncan-nz> Sorry, the link is called 'Clock Manual'
<afflux> duncan-nz: can't find that link
<duncan-nz> OK, could you comment and confirm this bug for me? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yelp/+bug/243611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243611 in yelp "Clock Manual link broken" [Low,New]
<duncan-nz> ubottu, thanks, I know.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks, i know.
<Pici> its a bot.
<duncan-nz> OK, ubottu is a bot - I get it.
<afflux> duncan-nz: sorry, maybe I was unclea. I can't see the link you're talking about
<duncan-nz> afflux, so when you search Yelp for 'Workspace' you do not get a result called 'Clock Manual'. Is that correct?
<afflux> yes
<afflux> Or I'm blind :)
<duncan-nz> Why is it that different people get different results from Yelp?
<duncan-nz> Do you have tracker enabled?
<afflux> no
<duncan-nz> I guess that makes a difference.
<duncan-nz> What about searching for 'Clock Manual'?
<afflux> could be. If I remember correctly some -doc packages register their documentation "with yelp", sort of
<afflux> duncan-nz: um, yes, there it is
<duncan-nz> and when you select it?
<afflux> duncan-nz: I get an empty overview page, with a ToC: "introduction", "usage" and "settings"
<afflux> note that I'm on intrepid
<duncan-nz> ah, what's the URL for the link you get in the search results?
<duncan-nz> The one I get, which is broken, is file:///usr/share/gnome/help/clock/C/clock.xml#gospanel-3
<afflux> duncan-nz: file:///usr/share/gnome/help/clock/de/clock.xml#index
<afflux> duncan-nz: your url works for me
<duncan-nz> but you're locale is de, right? so you have a different path in the search results. Now how can it be that my link works for you...?
<duncan-nz> [you're = your]
<duncan-nz> afflux, how do I use one your URL in Yelp, I can't remember how to do it.
<afflux> duncan-nz: It seems like gnome-panel-data always installs the english manuals
<afflux> duncan-nz: no idea, just use epiphany or firefox, will work too
<afflux> duncan-nz: can you check whether you have the file /usr/share/gnome/help/clock/C/clock.xml ?
<duncan-nz> afflux, Yes, I have the file you mentioned.
<duncan-nz> afflux, so you're not actually checking that Yelp can open that link? Are you sure that's a valid way to check?
<afflux> duncan-nz: no, not sure. I thought it uses some browser backend like epiphany or similar
<afflux> will check whether I get the C link when I start yelp with LOCALE=C
<afflux> duncan-nz: running "env LC_ALL=C LANG=C yelp" results in "file:///usr/share/gnome/help/clock/C/clock.xml#index", which works for me
<duncan-nz> afflux, I wish it did, but I don't think so.
<duncan-nz> I will try that env switch.
<afflux> that's not important for you I guess, because I use it to get the C locale (which is like the version without localisation)
<duncan-nz> duncan@duncan-laptop:~$ env LC_ALL=C LANG=C yelp" results in "file:///usr/share/gnome/help/clock/C/clock.xml#index
<duncan-nz> env: yelp results in file:///usr/share/gnome/help/clock/C/clock.xml#index: No such file or directory
<duncan-nz> duncan@duncan-laptop:~$
<afflux> nah, stop after the " please ;)
<afflux> the command is "env LC_ALL=C LANG=C yelp" (without quotes)
<duncan-nz> afflux, sorry, I didn't even read it - I just did copy-paste. sorry.
<afflux> np
<duncan-nz> It makes no difference for me, I still get the dead link.
<duncan-nz> How would I mark this as fix-released in Intrepid, but still broken in hardy?
<afflux> duncan-nz: usually you mark it as fix released and click "nominate for release" -> hardy, but that would require it to be reviewed and have some more information
<afflux> I'm writing a comment right now, not sure how this should be handled
<afflux> comment added
<duncan-nz> afflux, thanks.
<afflux> you're welcome
<pmatulis> in Launchpad, against what package are bugs filed when closed-source nvidia drivers do not work with a particular card?
<duncan-nz> Why not file the bug with nvidia?
<Hobbsee> pmatulis: none of them.  or if they are, they'll just get marked as wontfix eventually
<pmatulis> Hobbsee: i thought linux-restricted-modules-envy
<gauthierm> I've got a fairly reproduceable crash in either rhythmbox or gstreamer. How would I go about getting a backtrace? Is this the correct channel for this stuff?
<bddebian> Boo
<techno_freak> Baa
<seb128> gauthierm: yes that's the correct channel
<seb128> gauthierm: the easier way is to enable apport and send a bug using it
<seb128> gauthierm: edit /etc/default/apport and /etc/init.d/apport restart
<gauthierm> seb128: Done. Should I also restart the program that is crashing?
<seb128> yes, you should get the crash while apport is running
<seb128> gauthierm: you can read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash on the topic too
<sparr> firefox version 3.0 depends on firefox-3.0 when it should (i think) depend on firefox-3.0 version 3.0, should i report that as a bug?
<bdmurray> sparr: you might check in the ubuntu-mozillateam first
<bdmurray> irc channel that is
<sparr> heh
<sparr> i have to part a channel for every one i join
<sparr> ubuntu is becoming a large faction in my channel list
<stgraber> sparr: IIRC you can ask the freenode staff to let you join more than 20 channels
<sparr> yeah, i have
<bahadunn> 20 channel limit?
<bahadunn> I did not know about that
<mouz> probably bug 250287 should have importance high. If I am right, could someone having the ability to please make it so? Should it be nominated for the intrepid release?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250287 in tasksel "[intrepid] deselecting one task uninstalled all tasks" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250287
<dorins_> is apport installed by default on ubuntu but not on kubuntu?
<dorins_> I use kubuntu but I've never seen apport GUI show up when a program crashes
<bdmurray> dorins_: you can check via apt-cache show apport and look at the task section
<bdmurray> it shows Task: ... kubuntu-desktop on Hardy
<dorins_> bdmurray: you're right it does show.. does that mean kubuntu-desktop depends on apport or something?
<dorins_> apport is installed, but I can't figure out how to activate it. It doens't show up when a program crashes. Can anyone help?
<bdmurray> Well it means apport will be installed on a default kubuntu system
<jonpackard> question: How are bugs experienced with an Ubuntu-based distro handled? Example bug 250509, the reporter is using Kanotix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250509 in linux "Kernel 2.6.26 bug" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250509
<seb128_> some distros are registered on launchpad, in this case you can open a task on the distro
<seb128_> otherwise just close the bug and tell the user to report the bug to the distribution he's using
<jonpackard> ﻿seb128: doesn't look like Kanotix is on LP.. setting to invalid. Thanks!
<seb128_> you're welcome
<LaserJock> tag triaging question:
<LaserJock> a bug as the following tags: gutsy hang hardy lockup stuck upgrade
<LaserJock> are any of those (other than upgrade) useful tags?
<bdmurray> LaserJock: there is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<bdmurray> however, none of those are in the list
<bdmurray> well, except upgrade ;)
<stgraber> LaserJock: that's how people use tags :( we have seen a lot of them in Ubuntu Brainstorm too
<LaserJock> bdmurray: right, but is it considered ok triaging etiquette to make better tags?
<bdmurray> I try not to remove any existing tags only add useful ones
<bdmurray> I seem to recall reporter added tags being useful once
<LaserJock> I was thinking gutsy2hardy would do it though
<LaserJock> "hang", "lockup", and "stuck" are hardly helpful in this situation, IMO at least :/
<LaserJock> bdmurray: I guess it really doesn't hurt to use unhelpful tags as long as they don't conflict with meaningful ones
<LaserJock> sorry, that was a general comment, not specifically to bdmurray
<bdmurray> there also is no telling how other people search for tags really
<bdmurray> maybe stuck is a useful search for some people
<greg-g> and if enough people start to use it, it becomes meaningful
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> that really just seems like a workaround for LP search not working, but oh well :-)
<greg-g> now you are conflating issues ;)
<greg-g> but really tags should be free form, that is how they can become useful.  Otherwise we would just give a set list to choose from instead of allowing free-from typing.  BUT, providing a more useful list of tags would be an improvement
<greg-g> (like the idea on IdeaPool) ;)
<LaserJock> I just tend to see it from a developer perspective I guess
<LaserJock> I see tags as useful flags we can set
<LaserJock> not as "what words describe this bug" which is sort of the social-networking type tagging
<greg-g> right, and you are free to.  Other people using tags in other ways does not dimish your ability to use them, or, have you come across a situation where it has?
<LaserJock> sure
<greg-g> (other than a misunderstanding of the definition for the "upgrade" tag)
<LaserJock> I'm going through a list of examples ;-)
<LaserJock> I do find it more noisy and annoying than harmful
<LaserJock> so I guess I'll just hold my tongue ;-)
<greg-g> you notice the tags? (seriously, I rarely see them)
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> tags are one of the most important "features" of a bug to me
<greg-g> gotcha
<chrisccoulson> guys, i'm currently looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/250034 does anyone else think this should be "won't fix" or "invalid". I was going to respond to the reporter and ask them to raise bug reports against individual packages that are missing desktop files
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250034 in ubuntu "[8.04] Lots of applications are undiscoverable (+debian menu broken)" [Undecided,New]
<norsetto> greg-g: we do notice tags, and I personally change them when they are plainly wrong (like, needs-packaging used instead of update)
<LaserJock> greg-g: part of it could be that a lot of developer's todo lists are tag searches
<greg-g> oh, we were in -bugs, whoops :)
<Fallenou> what do i have to do with this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/250289 ? i set it to incomplete, the reporter gave a log and set it back to New :o
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250289 in ubuntu "Lenovo T60 over heated with 8.04 " [Undecided,New]
<greg-g> norsetto: yeah, I guess I need to pay more attention to them :)
<norsetto> Fallenou: yes, you asked for info and the guy replied with them, what is the problem?
<Fallenou> ok but isn't the report still incomplete ?
<norsetto> Fallenou: if you believe there is still information missing ask them nicely and set it back to incomplete
<Fallenou> i'm wondering if this isn't a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/250241
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250241 in linux "thermal.ko fails -> no fan on laptop" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Fallenou> i think i'm wrong after all
<Fallenou> they look like kind of the same thing but it's not , they don't have the same error message
<chrisccoulson> Fallenou - I would actually ask for a bit more information. For example, the reporter doesn't specify whether their fan is running when it gets hot
<Fallenou> ok
<Fallenou> thanks :)
<chrisccoulson> also perhaps ask them to do "cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM*/*
<LaserJock> greg-g: you got a sec to walk me through a triage on bug #109544 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 109544 in ubuntu "Automated system update of x64 Kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 has messed up my display settings." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/109544
<LaserJock> doesn't particularly seem like a useful bug to me
<greg-g> LaserJock: hmm
<greg-g> I would ask him to mv his xorg.conf to his /home to see if it autodetects it correctly
<greg-g> if it does, that it was an issue with the upgrade.  If not, then something with xorg has changed
<LaserJock> it'
<LaserJock> it's been well over a year since the bug was reported (with no comments since), do you think the reporter will respond?
<greg-g> if not, then you close it :)
<greg-g> (after 60 days)
<greg-g> which is why I go through my own related bugs every now and then filtering on bugs that have expired (incomplete and no response from submitter in 60+ days)
<LaserJock> greg-g: so are triagers supposed to subscribe to the bug or assign themselves or ...
<LaserJock> I remember there was some discussion a while back about it but I can't remember the outcome
<bdmurray> subscribe as assignment will break the janitor if it were enabled
<greg-g> subscribe, not assign.  Assignment is for the person working on the fix
<greg-g> if someone is assigned, the bug will not "expire".  If I am just subscribed it will.
<chrisccoulson> would somebody mind setting the status of the transmission task in this bug to "won't fix" (see transcript of discussion on #ubuntu-devel - comment 8). This particular bug is fixed in tracker now, so i've added a tracker task (set to fix released): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tracker/+bug/189439
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189439 in tracker "Transmission should use a temp-dir to exclude from indexing" [Undecided,Fix released]
<LaserJock> greg-g: but generally you do want to subscribe?
<greg-g> LaserJock: yeah, if you ask for infomration from the reporter it is good form to subscribe so when they do repsond you can take the next step (set to confirmed/ask more debugging info, etc)
<LaserJock> greg-g: seriously dude, you must have had some real free time to get those 5-a-day stats ;-)
<greg-g> on the contrary, I had finals due :)
<greg-g> my room was also really clean
<greg-g> ;0
<greg-g> ;)
<muddler_> I have what I suspect might be a bug - I've been trying to work around it all day. Could someone take a look at it?
<jonpackard> ﻿muddler: I'd be glad to help.. have you reported it on launchpad yet?
<muddler_> I haven't because I'm not certain it's a bug and don't want to waste people's time
<muddler_> I have been toying with it all day though and I've been through every guide and man page I can find.  Should I launchpad next?
<jonpackard> that's OK.. if it's not a bug we can convert it into a question.. it won't be wasting time. If you think it's a bug and haven't been able to find anything about it (ubuntuforums, wiki, etc.) then go ahead and file it as a bug
<muddler_> ok, thanks, I'll look through launchpad one last time and then post there :)
<muddler_> jonpackard: I have now filed it (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/250597 for your interest).  Thanks for the help.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250597 in ubuntu "Cannot mount ntfs partition as only writable by 1 user" [Undecided,New]
<jonpackard> ﻿muddler: Thanks! I'll have a look at it soon to see if I can help. :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-22
<Awsoonn> I have found that I need to use 'safe graphics mode' to install an a specfic system; Should I report it as a bug or anything?
<Awsoonn> I'm just thinking about if there is a way to make the next release automatically revert to the 'safe' settings from get-go
<bahadunn> is it best to work on bugs in intrepid?
<hggdh> bahadunn, you can work on any bugs you want; every bug is a potential problem
<greg-g> bahadunn: it is nice to verify that the issue isn't fixed in Intrepid, but, more information from any distro is always good.
<greg-g> s/distro/release
<mrooney> hmm, I think bug 250659 has the cause of that often reported GDM bug, don't know if it was already figured out
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250659 in ubuntu "GDM shutdown falls back to GDM, if the 'sudo shutdown -h HH:MM' is used in the shell" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250659
<NCommander> I'm interested in getting started with bug triaging and such, but I'm a little confused on where to begin
<nellery> NCommander, best place to get started would be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowtoTriage
<NCommander> That part I get
<NCommander> although your link seems to be broken ;-)
<nellery> sorry, that was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowtoTriage
<nellery> or rather...
<nellery> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<nellery> there we go!
<NCommander> Well, no, this I get
<NCommander> BUt what I don't get is then once I improve a bug report what do I do with it if I'm unable to implement the fix myself
<NCommander> (aka, getting someone to mark it triaged)
 * NCommander looks for a random bug to explain it better
<NCommander> I've been working to resolve bugs like FTBFS failures, and other such issues (the latest being an issue with mono segfaults in some cases). I've seen loads of bugs I can probably can confirm if I looked into it. However, to become a member of the bugcontrol team, it seems more then just confirming bugs is necessary if I can make sense of this page
<NCommander> nellery, am I making any sense?
<greg-g> NCommander: confirming is one part of the triaging process
<greg-g> (ie: one of the first parts)
<greg-g> the goal of that part is to get the status fo the bug to "Confirmed" (ie: I experience the same issue with the steps the submitter described)
<NCommander> I'm have a few packages in Debian, and I work as a porter with them, so I get the general workflow of triaging bugs and such
<greg-g> the next part it to "triage" it to describe what is actually the problem
<greg-g> ok
<greg-g> one second, sorry
<NCommander> no problem
<greg-g> NCommander: so, after you have come to the conclusion of how to fix the bug, what is your question? :)
<nellery> NCommander, Terribly sorry for leaving you hanging like that!
<nellery> I had to run off for a bit ;)
<NCommander> I was under the impression that if you want to work on bug triaging, you need to work through th u-bugs group
<NCommander> brb
<NCommander> pager
<greg-g> heh
<NCommander> back
<NCommander> SOrry, I'm on call as a firefighter
<greg-g> we're all over the place!
<greg-g> ahh, no worries.  And thank you.
<NCommander> for?
<greg-g> being on call as a firefighter.
<NCommander> It's what I do
<NCommander> Damn it, the dispatcher running very slow tonight
<NCommander> And I need to run
<NCommander> Sorry
<greg-g> take care!
<NCommander> I'll be back in 30 or 60 minutes0
<pschulz01> Greetings.. quick question.. is 'fix-released' the final status for a bug?
<Hobbsee> it's one of them
<greg-g> pschulz01: either that or invalid :)
<Hobbsee> or wontfix.
<pschulz01> Hobbsee: Hobbsee!!
<pschulz01> Thanks..
<Hobbsee> :)
<greg-g> Hobbsee: or won't fix, yeah :)
<pschulz01> Cool..
<pschulz01> I was reporting a bug, and was shown a related one, which has been fixed.
<NCommander> and I'm back
<NCommander> Idiots should not be allowed to plug things into outlets
<NCommander> greg-g, you still around?
<greg-g> heh, yeah, I am NCommander
<greg-g> NCommander: so, where were we?
<NCommander> greg-g, bug traging
<NCommander> greg-g, I'm interested in joining ubuntu-qa so I can mark the importance of bugs I manage (I file a lot of FTBFS fixes, but I can't mark important because I'm not in ubuntu-qa)
<NCommander> err, FTBFS fixes for release archs, FTBFS for other archs are usually minor or wishlist
<greg-g> ok... well, joining is pretty straight forward: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<NCommander> I'm not sure how to meet the forth requirement, 1 + 2 and 3 I get
<greg-g> since you are a maintainer for Debian, I would suggest contacting Jorge Castro (as that wiki suggests)
<NCommander> ugh
<NCommander> hold on
<NCommander> Duty calling
<greg-g> k
<NCommander> greg-g, EMS job, so I'm not needed
<greg-g> k
<greg-g> so, the fourth req is a list of 5 bugs you have triaged (and possibly fixed in your case)
<greg-g> NCommander: but, I would strongly encourage you to contact jcastro
<NCommander> I have 19 listed on my bug list
<greg-g> he might be able to waive that for you, since you are a maintainer in debian
<NCommander> jcastro, ping?
<greg-g> he is probably asleep as he is in the Eastern time zone
<NCommander> so am I ;-)
<greg-g> jorge@ubuntu.com is his email
<NCommander> Oh, ew. They changed the LP skin again
 * NCommander also installs five a day
<greg-g> NCommander: so, email jorge and get that going.  Until then, you are of course free to sumbit bugs and submit patches, you just won't be able to set the status.  Until you are a member, you can simply just come in here and ask one of us to set it for you.
<greg-g> s/set the status/set the status to certain selections/
 * NCommander finishs his first five a day bug :-)
<greg-g> awesome
<greg-g> I'm going to go finish a movie then head to bed
<NCommander> ok
<greg-g> hope to see you around!
<NCommander> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vsftpd/+bug/250689 - can someone mark the importance wishlist?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250689 in vsftpd "Configuration file doesn't contain anon_umask option." [Undecided,New]
<afflux> morning
<thekorn> heya afflux !!
<afflux> thekorn: heya! any progress yet?
<Iulian> Morning afflux, thekorn.
<thekorn> afflux, no, fall aslepp too early this night ;)
<thekorn> hi Iulian
<afflux> hi Iulian
<thekorn> afflux, and I would like to have some more information,
<afflux> thekorn: hope I'll get to it around weekend.. I've school holidays so I can't get myself do some work :)
<thekorn> afflux, hehe same with me, semesterferien, so it is hard to do serious work
<afflux> jup
<thekorn> but I'm ggoing to meet with julius on friday, drink some beer and hopefully get the answer to my questions
<afflux> ah cool
<afflux> heh, I could take a train to hannover and meet you both :>
<thekorn> afflux, or take your 	bicycle
<afflux> harhar
<thekorn> afflux, but yes, take the train, come to the most beautifull city of the world and I'm sure we will find some place to stay over the weekend for you
<afflux> I'll think about it ;)
<thekorn> ROCK!
<afflux> rock yourself :)
<bddebian> Boo
<Pici> yikes
<bddebian> :)
<thebishop> i think i found a weird bug in Synaptic
<thebishop> when search for "IDE", the 'e' is lowercase, I can't get around it
<thebishop> i type "IDE", and it shows "IDe"
<mvo> thebishop: in the new intrepid quick search? or in what search field?
<thebishop> in the Find dialog
<thebishop> if you open Synaptic and click "Search"
<thebishop> other combinations of letters like "OOE", "TOE", "IDO", "IDA", work fine
<mouz> seb128: why was bug 250585 invalidated? My understanding was it is advised against when it is a duplicate?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250585 in nautilus "can not copy folders from FTP server (dup-of: 205370)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250585
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205370 in gvfs "FTP Transfer from whole directorys fails" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205370
<seb128> mouz: what do you mean "advised against"?
<mouz> seb128: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage section 'Invalidating'
<seb128> well, I'm marking duplicate as invalid and nobody complained until now
<seb128> does it make really a difference? ;-)
<mouz> seb128: for un-duplicating, maybe for statistics also
<seb128> let's say I'm annoyed enough to have close hundred of duplicates every month to try to message harder than people should look for open bugs before filling duplicates ;-)
<seb128> s/to have/to have to
<charlie-tca> I have 3 bugs, against three different drive types, that state eject failes in Thunar.
<charlie-tca> Can they be marked duplicates?
<bdmurray> mouz: I agree with seb128 and think launchpad should do it automatically
<mouz> bdmurray: maybe the mentioned section on the wiki should be changed then?
<greg-g> mouz: which part is confusing?
<bdmurray> It says "no need to reject bugs that are *already* marked" which I think is clear.  Perhaps the bit about unduplicate should be dropped.
<greg-g> oh, the part under invalidating....
<bdmurray> Will that help mouz?
<charlie-tca> I'm sorry to interrupt, but I need to know what to do to bring my Ubuntu Bugsquad expiration date current?
<mouz> bdmurray: yes it would. sorry: just trying to understand triaging
<bdmurray> mouz: no problem, I want the documentation to be clear and your opinion is valuable
<bdmurray> mouz: I've updated that bit of HowToTriage if you want to review it
<bdmurray> mvo: an upgrade to intrepid seemed to indicate that 'dpkg-reconfigure -a' would run but it didn't afaict
<Syntux> do we have an RSS feed of New and Triaged bugs?
<saivann> bdmurray : ping
<bdmurray> saivann: pong
<bdmurray> Syntux: not as far as I know
<Syntux> I see
<saivann> bdmurray : I took this job in the BugSquad TODO list : add a stock reply to Bugs/Responses for submitting ideas to [WWW] http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<saivann> bdmurray : I'm about to post changes, can you review my post?
<bdmurray> saivann: how?
<saivann> bdmurray : I will just update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Response , you can look at it and tell me your opinion
<bdmurray> saivann: sounds good
<saivann> bdmurray : Updated, my changes are #30 in the page
<bdmurray> saivann: there is a similar bit in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage .  I like your reply more but the intro at the HowToTriage page.  Could you consolidate them somehow?
<saivann> bdmurray : I agree! I can surely do that in few minutes
<saivann> bdmurray : What about : Thank you for taking the time to make Ubuntu better. Since what you submitted is not really a bug, or a problem, but rather an idea to improve ubuntu, you are invited to post your idea in Ubuntu Brainstorm at [WWW] https://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ where it can be discussed, voted by the community and reviewed by developers. Thanks for taking the time to share your opinion!
<bdmurray> saivann: that sounds good, thanks for doing it!
<saivann> bdmurray : I can update both page, I guess, should-I?
<saivann> bdmurray : No problem, thanks for your help
<bdmurray> Oh, by the way do you know if bug 21481 is related to usplash?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 21481 in initramfs-tools "Kernel panic 2.6.12-8-amd64-k8" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/21481
<saivann> bdmurray : libc.6.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", does not sound like a problem in usplash itself, but it might be
<saivann> bdmurray : On not updated Hardy systems, nvidia 8xxx cards did have serious problem with usplash, but not that specific error message
<bdmurray> it was the usplash_write bit that caught my eye
<bdmurray> but you are probably right that it is kernel related
<saivann> bdmurray : Yeah, I guess that this is a library problem since usplash looks like it search lib.6 and does not find it "No such file or directory" is really explicit. And this problem is not common to usplash, even on 64bit systems (I use ubuntu 64bit with a nvidia geforce on hardy)
<saivann> bdmurray : It's the first time that I see this error message concerning libc.6.so shown by splash_write
<saivann> bdmurray : But it might be interesting to ask the reporter to boot without "splash" in his grub menu, to see what's happening
<saivann> bdmurray : Also make sure that "ubuntu-desktop" package is installed on his computer (because it depends on most necessary packages for ubuntu to work correctly)
<NCommander> jcastro, hi
<jcastro> NCommander: hi!
<NCommander> Hola jcastro
<NCommander> jcastro, I was told to talk to you if I was an upstream debian maintainer who wanted access to ubuntu-qa
<jcastro> ah, excellent
<jcastro> NCommander: sec, let me dig out the wiki page
<NCommander> jcastro, I've already been working on 5 a day bugs, and such, I just found how you became a member of the qa team recently ;-)
<jcastro> did I?
 * jcastro suspects a plot
<jcastro> NCommander: you mean ubuntu-qa as in https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-qa or the bugsquad?
<NCommander> ubuntu-qa, so I can modify the importance of bugs
<NCommander> Unless I misunderstood the wiki pages
<greg-g> bugsquad
<jcastro> yeah, bugsquad
<NCommander> I'm in bugsquad
<greg-g> jcastro: I pointed NCommander in your direction
<greg-g> erm, bugcontrol :), sorry, many groups to be a member of :)
 * NCommander falls over
<jcastro> heh
<greg-g> bugsquad is a "we like working on bugs" bugcontrol is "we are experienced and can help others, oh, and set some options other can not"
<jcastro> can you link me to your debian work please NCommander?
<NCommander> http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=mcasadevall%40buildd.net
<NCommander> http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=sonicmctails@gmail.com
<NCommander> (I have updates available to fix cvsps, but I can not find any sponsors; they have been pushed into Ubuntu however)
<jcastro> wow
<jcastro> you've submitted a hurd bug report?
<NCommander> I'm a hurd porter ...
<jcastro> @
<NCommander> actually, m68k/hurd/kfreebsd porter
<jcastro> !
<NCommander> https://nm.debian.org/nmstatus.php?email=mcasadevall%40buildd.net - ;-), the frontdesk says I am anyway
 * NCommander also has CVS commit access to Hurd
<NCommander> uh oh
<NCommander> I think I killed jcastro
<jcastro> I'm just checking stuff
<NCommander> jcastro, I also done a lot of FTBFS fixes and working on five a day for Ubuntu
<jcastro> it's ok, I've heard worse. :)
<NCommander> I'm less active on Debian because cause I'm actively fighting to get my fixes into their archive
<NCommander> http://launchpad.net/~sonicmctalis
<NCommander> ... http://launchpad.net/~sonicmctails
<jcastro> yep, I googled you already
<NCommander> Neat
<NCommander> I've been Googled!
<jcastro> NCommander: you understand everything in the application section on this page?: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<NCommander> I've signed the code of conduct, I will not put users in their place, and I'm appear of Apport crash reports may contain data like peoples SSNs or credit cards, etc.
<jcastro> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> jcastro: ahoy
<jcastro> bdmurray: I have no power to approve anyone in -bugsquad
<NCommander> Should I click the Join button for bugsquad to be put in the queue?
 * ogra comforts jcastro 
<jcastro> the wiki says to apply OR get ahold of me, shouldn't that be apply AND get ahold of me?
<ogra> poor powerless boy
<jcastro> bdmurray: or do you trust me to add people. :D
<jcastro> ogra: I'm an elephant
<ogra> you mean you never forget ? :)
<Nafallo> jcastro: yes... you are ;-)
<NCommander> jcastro, I take it you don't get too many people coming from Debian to Ubuntu and applying for bugcontrol?
<jcastro> NCommander: you would be the first. :D
<NCommander> damn O_o;
<jcastro> well, the first who wasn't already involved in debian to begin with
<bdmurray> jcastro: I've made you an admin now and an OR statement is valid
<NCommander> huh?
<NCommander> When did the Debian migration statement go in?
<bdmurray> It's just easier if they apply because you don't have to figure out their lp username
<NCommander> Cool
<NCommander> hold on
<jcastro> NCommander: well, lots of MOTUs and core-devs are DDs already so they didn't need to apply
<NCommander> Well, I'm in the process of becoming a DD
<NCommander> and an MOTU
<NCommander> Ok, I clicked Join, I should be in the pending lst
<NCommander> Look for Michael Casadevall (sonicmctails)
<jcastro> heh, I know dude, I just looked over all your bugs. :D
<NCommander> Amazing what you can do when your determined
<NCommander> *is very proud of his FTBFS fixes*
<jcastro> ok, all set!
<jcastro> go cause havok .. I mean, go do good things!
<NCommander> *whacks jcastro*
<NCommander> j/k ;-)
<android6011> I have a slight problem booting, I get the "starting up" then something abotu GPE Storm Detected, if I press the power button it continues to boot, but if I don't it hangs. I was just wondering if there is a bug report for this
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-23
<Hew> bug #224366 is a dupe but I can't find the original bug. It's that issue where an app can't access the sound device because it's in use by pulseaudio. eg, flash videos don't play while rhythmbox does. Surely it's a big bug somewhere; can anyone find it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224366 in quodlibet "Quod libet and flashplugin-nonfree conflict over sound" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224366
<Rocket2DMn> Hew, i think youre right, but i dont think its with flashplugin-nonfree specifically
<Hew> yea I think it was pulseaudio
<Hew> I know Wine gets blocked too
<Hew> ah, I think this is it: bug #183917
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 183917 in libflashsupport "Sound stops working in Firefox once other applications (Pidgin, Rhythmbox) have played sound" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183917
<Hew> sorting reports by number of duplicates really helps :-)
<NCommander> Why is grabbing the Session causing mod_python to crash
<philsf> how can I set status of a bug per release?
<philsf> I "nominated" the bug for hardy and intrepido, but can't find where to set the status for each
<philsf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/128074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 128074 in poppler "strange font behaviour - connected letters" [Low,Fix committed]
<philsf> Bug #128074 is "Fix Released" for Intrepid, and "New" for Hardy.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 128074 in poppler "strange font behaviour - connected letters" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128074
<james_w> philsf: you can only do that once it has been approved
<james_w> nominating means that it shows up on a list for consideration, from which it will be either accepted or declined. If it is accepted then you can change the status in each release.
<philsf> oh.. you sound as if I shouldn't have done it..
<philsf> sorry for that
 * philsf feels like a kid that dropped something
<seb128> philsf: I doubt it'll be accepted, that's not a trivial change and the comments indicate it's not perfect, not something for stable updates
<james_w> philsf: I didn't mean that, sorry if I gave that impression.
<philsf> seb128: I see. I still think it's important that this is fixed, especially in an LTS release. the LTS should be the one used in academic workplaces, but this is really a stopper for newbies.
<seb128> philsf: well if there is a solid patch available I'm not against it but so far nobody suggested one
<philsf> of course one could use one of the plethora other choices for pdf readers, but in gnome, they are all slower than evince
<philsf> seb128: I see. thanks for your comments, though. can I revert the improper nomination?
<seb128> not sure, I've the privileges to accept or refuse those so I don't know what interface the people who don't get
<philsf> james_w: no worries. I should have read.... something... before messing with bug statuses
<seb128> but just wait for somebody to accept or reject it that's no issue
<philsf> maybe this should be accepted, and turned hardy state to invalid?
<philsf> I just posted the informative last post to upstream, so they see the new screenshot, and know about the still wrong "fi" string problem. maybe if there's a fix, someone can backport the patch to poppler 0.6.4
<philsf> k, thanks sebastian
<pereza> Hi. that is a problem for new peple when working with bugs. Sometime I say to myself if it is ok to change thing in the bug report
<seb128> philsf: did you try in intrepid using 0.8? does it work correctly on this version?
<philsf> seb128 I can't install intrepid right now, and have no time to learn about VMs, sorry
<philsf> not that I wouldnt like it
<seb128> maybe you can download a liveCD and give it a try?
<seb128> no need to install
<philsf> seb128: how could I forget that...
<seb128> philsf: see, there is always a solution ;-)
<philsf> pereza: yeah, maybe lp could have some help links or ballons
<philsf> new alpha tomorrow? I'll do it then
<pereza> question here, bug 224589, do we need to know which version of ubuntu he/she is running?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224589 in apt "apt-get --only-source does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/224589
<pereza> philsf, any ideas?
<philsf> pereza: can you reproduce it?
<philsf> pereza: I always assume bug reporters are using the latest release at the time of the posting. people who are lazy enough to upgrade, aren't exactly the most common bug reporters
<philsf> nevertheless if you(someone) can reproduce it in hardy, that's what counts
<pereza> philsf, thanks for the info
<Jazzva> jcastro, ping
 * persia generally encourages contentful pings, even when only one person can be any help at all.
<jcastro> Jazzva: yo!
<Jazzva> ok :)
<Jazzva> jcastro, could you please prolong my membership in ubuntu-bugcontrol. I received notification that it's about to expire
<Jazzva> persia, thanks for the advice...
<jcastro> Jazzva: one moment
<Jazzva> jcastro, ok
<jcastro> hmm, I have no idea how to do that
<persia> Jazzva: Can you not extend it yourself?
<jcastro> I don't see anywhere in the UI on how to manage membership length in a team
<Jazzva> persia, I'm not sure I can...
<jcastro> I think when it expires it sends you a mail to extend?
 * persia looks at the new UI, having done this before
<Jazzva> persia, nope... I think administrator only can do that.
<Jazzva> *only administrator
<Jazzva> jcastro, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/+members , there should be a pen icon on the right of every row. My name is Saša Bodiroža, so you can search with that
<persia> Jazzva: What do you get when you visit the team page in LP?  I think you should get a menu item to renew.
<jcastro> ah, I see it, thanks
<persia> jcastro: As an admin, if you show all members (/+members) you can edit specific members.
<james_w> jcastro: hi, could you extend mine while you are at it please?
<Jazzva> pereza, I can't find that option.
<jcastro> yep, found it, you're all set Jazzva
<Jazzva> ups, persia
<james_w> hi persia
<persia> james_w: Hi
<Jazzva> jcastro, thanks :)
<jcastro> james_w: all set
<james_w> great, thanks.
<jonpackard> I'm trying to run a backtrace using gdb for a problem in Tomboy.. I'm getting an error about /usr/bin/tomboy not being an executable.. could anybody please help me with this please? See http://pastebin.com/f64be32fd for full output. Thanks!
<persia> jonpackard: tomboy is a bash script.  You might find more information there about how to get a trace.
<persia> That said, you may do just as well to turn on apport and report it that way (see https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed for instructions on activating apport
<jonpackard> ﻿persia: thanks! I'm actually confirming bug 250502 and wanted to include a backtrace for more info
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250502 in tomboy "Tomboy crashes when creating a new notebook" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/250502
<persia> jonpackard: If you can discover a good generic way to do it, it might be good to add some information on how to debug Mono apps.  As much as I like backtraces, I'm not sure how to get a good one for those.
<seb128> the current handling of mono crashes is not good
<seb128> getting a gdb stacktrace of the mono interpreter is usually not that useful
<seb128> would be nice if somebody could write special handling for mono crash, similar to what is done for python crashes
<seb128> also GNOME crashing is likely either a gnome-session or xorg bug
<NCommander> seb128, well, right now, a big mono fix for a lot of the random segfaults went in
<NCommander> (it was caused by some "genius" commenting out an entire block of code; I rewrote the patch to do it right, and it went upstream"
<seb128> ah, good to know
<NCommander> yeah
<NCommander> I want to backport to Hardy
<NCommander> But I haven't been able to find or write a test case that proves its affected beside having the same braindead code fix
<jonpackard> Thanks for the help. Which package provides Mono? I want to include that when I confirm the bug about Tomboy.
<NCommander> jonpackard, mono provides mono ;-)
<NCommander> postscript is an ASCII format, right?
<jonpackard> jon@bjh34kj54b:~$ apt-cache policy mono
<jonpackard> mono:
<jonpackard>   Installed: (none)
<jonpackard>   Candidate: (none)
<jonpackard>   Version table:
<jonpackard> =(
<seb128> jonpackard: mono-jit
<persia> postscript may be unicode, but is usually also ASCII
<persia> (or rather UTF8)
<jonpackard> ﻿seb128: Thanks! That did the trick. :)
<NCommander> the wiki running slow >.<;
<NCommander> I finished the inital report though
<seb128> yeah, the wiki is always slow apparently
<NCommander> seb128,
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> bah
<NCommander> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportlibspecrte
<seb128> NCommander: you typoed the title ;-)
<NCommander> Not a great way to start this off
<NCommander> There won't be an easy way to rename a page?
<seb128> NCommander: there is
<NCommander> I don't see alink
<seb128> the other actions combo has it
<bdmurray> ogasawara: I've found a new kernel bug w/o a package should it just go straight to linux?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: or should a 2.6.22 task be opened?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: did you see my question?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I didn't, what was it?
<bdmurray> I saw a gutsy kernel bug w/o a package and wasn't sure if it should go straight to 2.6.22 or linux
<ogasawara> bdmurray: I'd push it to linux and ask for testing against hardy
<bdmurray> well, I've lost the bug now but okay ;)
<bdmurray> thekorn: your greasemonkey script is really neat
<bdmurray> mvo: have you seen that tomorrow is a hug day for apt?
<mvo> bdmurray: no, that is nice, I look forward to it
<bdmurray> mvo: could you look at bug 228127?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228127 in synaptic "phrasing in download dialog is incorrect" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228127
<mvo> bdmurray: sure
<bdmurray> mvo: its already for fixing! ;)
<mvo> bdmurray: thanks, commited to my main branch
<bdmurray> mvo: great, thank you!
<mvo> bdmurray: thank you! it will be part of the next regular upload
<bdmurray> mvo: bug 209049 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 209049 in unattended-upgrades "Spelling Mistake in 50unattended-upgrades" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209049
<mvo> bdmurray: done
<mouz> I forwarded a bug upstream, but now i'm not sure how to link to the remote bug. I'm confused by the existence of tasks already and also I'm not sure what is a 'project' and what is a 'distribution' in this context. Would like some help :) bug 239926 Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239926 in firefox-3.0 "middle button to open a new tab" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239926
<persia> mouz: To where did you forward it?
<mouz> persia: bugzilla.mozilla.org
<persia> URL?
<mouz> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=447646
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 447646 in History "middle button and hold on history to open new tab" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<bdmurray> mouz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches
<persia> mouz: OK.  You'll notice that the bug has two tasks: one for Ubuntu, and one for Upstream.
<persia> If you click the little arrow to the left of the Upstream task (the top one), it will provide an entry box for you to put that URL.
<mouz> persia: yes (bdmurray i will read it later thanks)
<mouz> yes
<mouz> persia can i trust that small icon left of the first row is saying 'this is an upstream task'?
<persia> mouz: Not quite.  The distribution tasks are of the form "package (distribution)".  The project tasks are of the form "project name".  Ideally, each project is upstream, although there are a couple exceptions remaining to be cleaned up.
<mouz> persia: persia: ok. so just past the URL after 'URL:'?
<mouz> s/past/paste/
<persia> mouz: I believe that should work.  You might also have to adjust the radio button.
<persia> Check the status of the main page and make sure there is a link under "Assigned" to verify.
<mouz> persia: yes. thanks. it looks right now.
<mouz> still i do not really understand what is a project, what is a distribution...
<persia> mouz: A project is a collection of code creating one or more associated applications that work in a variety of environments.
<persia> Examples include ardour, open office, mozilla, tkgate, etc.
<persia> A distribution is a collection of projects and glue to build a complete operating environment for a computer.
<persia> When tracking bugs, we distinguish between the status in Ubuntu (the distribution) and the status upstream (the project) as something may be fixed in one place first, and someone may need to manually migrate the fix into the other.
<mouz> persia: What would be a reason to ever add a distrotask for another distribution then Ubuntu (if there is any)?
<persia> mouz: Well, it might be that Ubuntu wants to track something in an upstream distribution (e.g. Debian), or a downstream distribution (e.g. Baltix) wants to track Ubuntu.
<persia> Remember, while LP is often used for Ubuntu, it is also used for other projects and distributions.
<mouz> Ok I understand now. Thanks persia. bdmurray thanks a lot for the link, I will read it now.
<thekorn> bdmurray, I'm glad you like the gm script,
<thekorn> my next plan is to add some black/whitelist to this script
<thekorn> but than it should be complete
<bdmurray> cool, well let me know and I'll merge it.  If you could update the README too that would be outstanding
<thekorn> yes will do so in the next days
<sectech> Has anyone heard of any bugs trying to run intrepid on vbox?
<bahadunn> sectech: by vbox do you mean virtualbox?
<sectech> yup
<sectech> I tried alpha-2 and the nightly... I get a kernel panic each time
<jonpackard> ﻿sectech: see bug 246067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 246067 in linux "Kernel panic during boot after upgrading to kernel 2.6.26.3-generic" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/246067
<jonpackard> 2.6.26-2 and earlier seem to work most of the time
<sectech> Kinda hard to triage when you can't install the distro lol
<sectech> jonpackard,  Thanks.... I'll tinker around with it a bit later
<jonpackard> ﻿sectech: DO you have a VT-x or AMD-V capable processor? I've heard that enabling that function in virtualbox sometimes allows a successful boot on the latest Intrepid kernel
<sectech> jonpackard, I tried with that option on.... It crawls.
<jonpackard> ﻿sectech: weird.. isn't that supposed to improve the virtualization performance and compatibility?
<bdmurray> nellery: hey there
<nellery> bdmurray, hi
<bdmurray> Have you seen this debian-bug-search script I wrote?  I think it'd be handy for the bug day
<nellery> bdmurray, I believe I saw it on planet
<nellery> I'll take a look at it
<bdmurray> cool, I thought it might deserve a blip on the targetted bug list
<bdmurray> Oh, by the way I usually sort the New bugs by highest number first
<bdmurray> So the "fresh" ones are at the top
<nellery> bdmurray, woops, I think I forgot to put the dash in -nr
<nellery> I probably did --sort:nr
<nellery> I'll change that
<bdmurray> nellery: cool, thanks!
<nellery> no problem
<greg-g> ooo, new LP coming out?
<jthan_> I just joined Launchpad and the Ubuntu BugSquad, I haven't really gotten into any programming yet but I'm interested in it. How much would I need to know before I begin with a mentor?
<Iulian> jthan_: First of all you don't need to know any programming language to work with bugs but if you know it will help you.
<jthan_> lulian: what is required then?
<jthan_> lulian: I would LIKE to get into programming though, but anywhere is a start.
<Iulian> jthan_: Well, just read our wiki page (see the topic). If you have any more questions, feel free to ask here.
<Iulian> jthan_: This channel is for Ubuntu bugs only.
<Iulian> bdmurray: ping
<bdmurray> Iulian: pong
<Iulian> bdmurray: Hi there. My membership for bug control team is about to expire in a few days. Could you please renew it?
<_gunni_> Is there a possiblity to push a bug? There is a bug, assigned, confirmed, and patch is inside the launpad entries (Just one line of code), but isnt fixed for some time.
<Iulian> _gunni_: Which bug?
<_gunni_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/204624
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204624 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "CAPI not working correctly on Ubuntu hardy (8.04)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<_gunni_> Iulian: Patch is in this post, just to make it easier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/204624/comments/11
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204624 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "CAPI not working correctly on Ubuntu hardy (8.04)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> Iulian: you are all set
<bdmurray> ogasawara: any ideas about 21481?
<ogasawara> bdmurray: whoa, 2.6.12
<bdmurray> eh, I think it has been hijacked
<bdmurray> starting around comment 16
 * calc hugs the people who wrote the greasemonkey scripts, they rock! :)
<bdmurray> ;)
 * greg-g needs to remember to update those soon, he's must be broken, because everyone has 0 karma :)
<bdmurray> Yeah, I fixed that last week
<bdmurray> You might as well wait until after the next roll out though as I suspect some stuff will break again
<greg-g> yeah, figured
<greg-g> i haven't been doing a ton of triaging lately anyways
<sbeattie> bdmurray: did you push your mutt scripts to bzr somewhere?
<bdmurray> not yet
<bdmurray> sbeattie: is there one in particular you are intereseted in?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-24
<sbeattie> modifying tags on a bug would be useful to have.
<bdmurray> okay, I'll through that one in real soon now
<sbeattie> thanks!
<bdmurray> sbeattie: okay, its there
<sbeattie> in ubuntu-qa-tools
<bdmurray> fwiw, which isn't much yet
<sbeattie> ?
<bdmurray> right
<sbeattie> danke
<baron1984> Can anyone tell me what component to file a an ACPI suspend/resume bug under?
<baron1984> would that be ACPI, linux-generic....?
<hggdh> baron1984, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI. It should be filed against the linux source
<baron1984> odd that it asks for kern.log.0
<baron1984> that's yesterday, and a different kernel
<baron1984> should I attach kern.log instead?
<baron1984> bug 251338
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251338 in linux "Bad ACPI support on Foxconn G33M/G33M-S motherboards with AMI BIOS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251338
<baron1984> :)
<mrooney> :)
<baron1984> can someone look that over?
<baron1984> that report is still untouched in Red Hat's system
<baron1984> :P
<baron1984> apparently I really know how to pick hardware
<mrooney> baron1984: I just took a peek, it looks fine, but I don't know all that much about which logs and such are useful
<baron1984> mrooney: I just put up what it asked for
<baron1984> mrooney: I also linked it to Fedora's Bugzilla
<baron1984> same problem in their kernel
<baron1984> and I suspect any 2.6.24 or 2.6.25's
<baron1984> I tried Fedora's 2.6.26 kernel based on -git9, it fixed most of my problems
<baron1984> but broke so much other stuff, it's not funny
<baron1984> same with Intrepid
<baron1984> but 2.6.26 has an almost entirely new ACPI disassembler
<baron1984> it tends to act much more like Windows
<baron1984> forgiving of horribly broken BIOSes
<baron1984> go figure
<mouz> Is there any use in linking to an upstream bug when the ubuntu distribution task is already fix released? I did so for bug 202431, but I wonder why :) Thanks.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202431 in findutils "typo in man page of "find"" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202431
<seb128> mouz: doesn't bring a lot but doesn't hurt either
<mouz> seb128: ok thanks
<pereza> Good morning from Canada.
<james_w> hi pereza
<james_w> you know what day it is?
 * james_w hugs everybody
<pereza> is it today, the ubuntu buy day?
<pereza> hi james_w
<james_w> It's hug day for apt
<james_w> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080724
<pereza> I thought it will be very busy today in this channel
<james_w> some bug days it is, some days people just get on with it quietly it seems.
<pereza> I see
<Hobbsee> \o/ mvo
<james_w> What does T mean in a directory listing?
<james_w> drwxrwx--T 2 bin  bin     1024 2007-06-21 15:10 atjobs
<persia> james_w: That's the sticky bit.
<persia> There are 16 bits: 4 define the type of file, 9 define rwx for each of user, group, world.  One is suid (x->s in first group), One is sgid (x->s in second group), and the last is sticky (x-T in third group).
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> damn hard to google for without knowing the name
<james_w> it seems that that wouldn't cause "Cannot change to /var/spool/cron/atjobs: Permission denied"
<persia> It shouldn't, no.
<Hew> I'm triaging bug #173816 atm. Anyone know the difference between compiz-bcop and compiz-fusion-bcop?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173816 in compiz-fusion-bcop "package compiz-fusion-bcop None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/compiz-fusion-bcop.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/bcop', which is also in package compiz-bcop" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173816
<james_w> hi Hew
<james_w> one is probably a replacement for the other
<james_w> it appears -bcop was Ubuntu local, and -fusion-bcop has come in from Debian
<Hew> james_w: yep. compiz-bcop (main) started with Gutsy though, and compiz-fusion-bcop (universe) with Hardy.
<james_w> I guess that the old packages should be transitioned to the new package
<Hew> was wondering if it was best just to remove one of the packages?
<Hew> yea
<james_w> I'm not sure what the plan is, but it should end up with one being removed
<Hew> I reckon people are selecting all the compiz* packages, and getting this bug. I was going to change the dependencies, but thought it might be more appropriate to just remove one
<james_w> you could either talk to the maintainer, or just explain what's going on and mark the bug triaged
<Hew> james_w: Sure thing, I'll chase someone up. Thanks for your help.
<james_w> ah, it seems that atd drops privileges to "daemon", and then expects to be able to chdir to a bin/bin owned dir.
<james_w> so, why does this work for anyone else?
<Hew> Are there any extra steps I should take if the solution for a bug is to remove a package from the Ubuntu repositories? Any team I should subscribe? bug #173816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173816 in compiz-fusion-bcop "compiz-bcop is the same as compiz-fusion-bcop" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173816
<Hobbsee> Hew: ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<Hew> Hobbsee: Makes sense, I shall make it so. Thanks.
 * Hobbsee eyes it
<Hobbsee> better still, i'll ack it and pass it directly to -archive
<Hew> Hobbsee: oh, it's in main btw
<Hew> if that makes a difference
<Hobbsee> oh, then it would be main sponsors.
 * Hobbsee is a core dev too.
<Hew> excellent :)
<Hobbsee> i'm an archive admin as well, but i don't have removal powers.
<Hew> ah ok
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> mvo__: you around?
<seb128> do we have some people still running hardy there?
<seb128> there is quite some GNOME sru which need verifications ;-)
<persia> seb128: If you haven't already, you might also ask in #ubuntu-testing (as potential testers are found in both places)
<seb128> persia: ok, I didn't, good to know
<seb128> thanks
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080724 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<bddebian> Boo
<bdmurray> mvo: ping
<mvo> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> Hi, I'm looking at bug 235129 and don't think it should really be about apt
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 235129 in apt "Installing/upgrading a kernel fails when /boot isn't mounted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/235129
<bdmurray> It seems to me the check would need to done in one of the kernel packages is that right?
<mvo> bdmurray: yes, that is right
<mvo> bdmurray: that would be too much policy inside apt itself
<bdmurray> Which kernel package would that be?
<persia> Note that the recommended solution would break e.g. unionfs environments.
<mvo> linux-source-2.6.26 I would say (but I'm not 100% postitive, the kernel packaging is something I'm not too familiar with)
<persia> Wasn't the source package migrated to just "linux"?
<bdmurray> ogasawara: ?
<bdmurray> persia: yes it was
<Hobbsee> persia: yes
<persia> Mind you, I've heard there may be architecture-specific kernels for intrepid, so I'm not sure that will remain, but it is probably the best package for hardy.
<bdmurray> mvo: my laptop has "blown up" trying to upgrade to intrepid
<stpere> hi
<mvo> bdmurray: inside fontconfig-config?
<bdmurray> mvo: yes, that sounds right
<ogasawara> mvo: I'll move 235129 to the kernel
<bdmurray> ogasawara: don't forget to mark it off the hug day list! ;-)
<ogasawara> heh
<mvo> bdmurray: ok, please run "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/doc-base*0.8.16*.deb", then try "sudo apt-get install -f" again
<mvo> bdmurray: its most likely bug 243830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243830 in doc-base "base-passwd package failed to install during do-release-upgrade" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243830
<mvo> bdmurray: I uploaded a perl that should have fixed it today, so if you could give me your upgrade logs, that would be most appreciated (I would like to check if you upgraded with the old perl or the new-hopefully-fixed perl)
 * mvo is also working on a package that allows sandbox upgrades in a VM before the real upgrade, hopefully that can be used to spot these kinds of issues early
<mvo> bdmurray: did installing doc-base help to fix the issue?
<yuriy> wow, I'm looking through the bug list and looks like these are mostly actually apt bus
<yuriy> *bugs
<bdmurray> mvo: it's progressing along
<bdmurray> mvo: I had the old perl I'm sure as it got stuck yesterday or the day before
<mvo> aha, ok
<bdmurray> mvo: have you seen 240770?
<bdmurray> er bug 240770
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240770 in apt "Multiple package managers hurting Linux adoption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240770
<mvo> bdmurray: no, I agree in principal, but reality is not there yet
<marnanel> you know there is no issue there
<marnanel> LSB mandates that everything should be able to use RPM
<marnanel> and everything *can*
<marnanel> there's alien.  problem solved. :)
<Hew> Hey guys, I found an interesting page; Edgy release-critical bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+bugs . Surely all these can just be marked invalid now?
<bdmurray> Hew: do they occur in a newer release than Edgy?
<bdmurray> mvo: is bug 234637 by design perhaps?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 234637 in apt "apt-get ignores -y --force-yes -q -q" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/234637
<Hew> bdmurray: some are outstanding only for Edgy, but others are still release-critical for other releases, while others haven't been fixed. I'm not talking about making the bug itself invalid, just the Edgy RC, since it's not supported.
<Hew> the vast majority seem to be Fix Released, and outstanding for Edgy only though
<bdmurray> Hew: yes the Edgy task could become Won't Fix now.  It might be best if I or some of the release team did it though.
<Hew> bdmurray: ok then
<bdmurray> Hew: unless you really want to
<mvo> bdmurray: this one is about debconf vs. apt prompts, let me comment in the bug
<bdmurray> mvo: ah, that makes sense
<Hew> bdmurray: Yea, I'd like to give it a go :P. I understand any concern about mass-invalidating bugs. I can do a few and link them here if you want to make sure I'm doing it right.
<bdmurray> Hew: I was more concerned about people possibly reacting negatively
<Hew> bdmurray: Ah ok. They mostly seem to be abandoned bugs that are fixed in newer releases anyway. But of course, it's your call, I can find some other bugs to triage instead if you think that's best.
<bdmurray> Hew: it's really up to you.  if there are any bugs that are still not fixed for the current release please let me know about those
<Hew> bdmurray: ok, I'll start with ones that only have the Edgy task left then let you know :-)
<bdmurray> mvo: Is there a bug regarding smb being an apt method?
<bdmurray> or not being rather ;)
<mvo> bdmurray: i guess not, what is the bugnumber?
<bdmurray> bug 231806
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231806 in apt "apt-get:  Add SMB to the valid Uri methods for software repositories" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231806
<mvo> bdmurray: looks to me like a wishlist item (with low priority)
<bdmurray> mvo: right, I was wondering if there was an upstream bug about it at all
<calc> bdmurray: what was the url to that prototype graph?
<calc> oh i found it again :)
<bdmurray> calc: the graph is static at the moment too
 * calc likes that graph a lot better than the other individual ones :)
<calc> a time broken up version of that one would be wonderful :)
<calc> it would probably be nice to be able to drill down to the individual graphs as well, but a overall picture is really nice :)
<calc> you can see how the package is doing in one glance
<thebishop> !202490
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 202490
<calc> thebishop: bug 202490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202490 in ubuntu "Xd card reader not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/202490
<thebishop> thanks, calc
<calc> yipee 60.63% triaged OOo bugs :)
<calc> i broke through the 60% barrier today
<Hew> bdmurray: done! 112 -> 12 remaining. The last ones still have an open status on the main task. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+bugs . That was great fun, thanks for giving me the all clear on that :P. It's 3:30am here though, so I'd better head off.
<greg-g> calc: congrats! :)
 * calc wishes we could turn off bug reporting in the lp web interface
<calc> or get that fabled firefox plugin ;-)
 * calc thinks the plugin is actually a better idea
<brian__> hey all...  from reading this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdenetwork/+bug/52888 it appears that krfb wont work for anyone using *buntu and kde 3.5...  i find that hard to believe, but i dont see any other indication in that report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 52888 in kdenetwork "krfb fails to work" [Medium,Fix released]
<brian__> *unless they recompile kde
<yuriy> brian__: iirc it works when viewing with krdc, no?
<brian__> yuriy: no, im trying from another remote station using krdc and it actually crashes the vnc service
<yuriy> huh. maybe the fix in there got dropped at some point?
<yuriy> regardless, give the kde4 version a try, it's much nicer
<yuriy> but that is something to investigate
<yuriy> but if it is crashing I think that may be a different bug from the one there
<brian__> yuriy: so i just need the kde4 version of krfb, and it works with kde3.5?
<yuriy> well I don't think the desktop matters. but try and see if the kde4 version of krfb+krdc will work
<brian__> yuriy: ok, will.  thanks a bunch for the help
 * calc is considering setting up a quick close bug report for anyone not filing a bug via apport
<calc> its really annoying to get bugs with no info not even ubuntu version
<dorins> why is apport not enabled by default on hardy?
<dorins> besides, I had to read the /etc/init.d/apport to figure out how to enable it
<greg-g> dorins: just fyi, there are instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed (under "Enable Apport")
<calc> well i mean the help->report a bug bit, not the apport crash stuff (though that is useful too)
<calc> a user should have no reason to file a bug without any useful info at all, unless the app is crashing, in which case the firefox plugin would be very helpful in that case even when apport crash reporting is disabled
<greg-g> related: there are responses on this brainstorm page about the reasons it is not enabled (not sure if dorins still wanted an answer or not): http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9516/
<seb128> dorins: because 85% of the crashes are already been reported and that would generate tons of duplicates for no real win
<dorins> hmm, that makes sense, thanks
<calc> would be useful once a good duplicate finder was available (if even possible) ;-)
<calc> but yea its not that important
<dorins> calc: I don't know of an equivalent for help->report a bug on kde/kubuntu. Is there one?
<seb128> dorins: calc is working on openoffice which has such items
<calc> oh kde apps in kubuntu don't use launchpad-integration?
<seb128> no idea
<jpds> Some of them have launchpad-integration.
<dorins> clicking help->report bug in konqueror takes me to bugs.kde.org
 * calc is down to 37 new bugs on OOo
<calc> heh
<yuriy> dorins, calc, seb128: no kubuntu kde apps don't have any launchpad integration. help->report bug goes to bugs.kde.org since that's likely where the report should end up anyway
<chrisccoulson> Just having a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/242033
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242033 in apt "Removing Sound Driver Should not Remove Entire Ubuntu Graphical User Interface (GNOME)" [Undecided,New]
<chrisccoulson> this bug report is wrongly raised against apt. the reporter is saying that removing linux-sound-base removes gdm and ubuntu-desktop, which is expected
<stgraber> ubuntu-desktop depends for good reasons on linux-sound-base and I don't think it should recommend it instead so it's not really a bug
<stgraber> the reporter should blacklist alsa instead, sounds easier and won't break his system
<chrisccoulson> that's what I thought, but I wanted to check first
<chrisccoulson> invalid or won't fix? (i can do the former but not the latter)
<stgraber> or just not put speakers on those computers :)
<chrisccoulson> lol
<stgraber> Won't fix: "It may also be used for feature requests that the developers do not want to implement" sounds appropriate
<chrisccoulson> thanks. i'll add a comment now. could you set it to won't fix once i'm done please?
<stgraber> sure
<chrisccoulson> stgraber - comment added now
<stgraber> chrisccoulson: status changed
<chrisccoulson> thanks:)
<bdmurray> nellery: I'm finding some incomplete bugs in the new table
<greg-g> yay, closed a 5 digit bug
<bdmurray> sweet
<greg-g> yeah :)
<james_w> bdmurray: could you renew my bugcontrol membership please? Apparently it's going to expire in a few days.
<bdmurray> greg-g: let me know when you are done
<greg-g> with the wiki? saving now.... done
<nellery> bdmurray, which table is this?
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-25
<greg-g> oh, there were two 191115s on that page.
<bdmurray> well, 225064 shows up in new and incomplete
<greg-g> i closed the first one my find command found, but there is another one in 'incomplete'
 * greg-g nods
<bdmurray> yeah and 214101 shows up in New and Confirmed
<nellery> hm...
<nellery> I'll go through the incomplete and confirmed to make sure there are no others
 * greg-g is saving the page right now... just fyi
<bdmurray> What's the name of the locations in the clock applet?
<greg-g> not sure I follow the question.
<bdmurray> The pkg name for the world clock in the panel.
<greg-g> oh
<greg-g> "gworldclock - Displays time and date in specified time zones"
<greg-g> that ^ ?
<greg-g> no, not that. it isn't installed on my machine. ignore.
<bdmurray> good, I was about to feel silly for a minute ;)
<greg-g> heh
<nellery> hm, using 'xprop | grep WM_CLASS' on the preferences window returns gnome-panel
<greg-g> yeah, I was just going to suggest that it is a part of gnome-panel
<nellery> and, I've just accidently removed it from the panel :)
<greg-g> heh, nice
<calc> what is the way people record video of bugs? is it via recordmydesktop ?
<bdmurray> I use istanbul
<calc> ok
<greg-g> istanbul++
<greg-g> has anyone asked about bug 240770 yet?  Specifically if we can close it and tell them to move the idea over to braintorm since it isn't a bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240770 in apt "Multiple package managers hurting Linux adoption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240770
<bdmurray> I think that makes sense since it is more than a simple feature request
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> I will do that, tactfully :)
<bdmurray> tactfully would be nice, I've just run across a new triager lacking that
<greg-g> bdmurray: :(
<bdmurray> We need an intervention process or something
<greg-g> have you tried contact them directly?  Or just commenting on the bugs they are working on?
 * greg-g isn't sure which method would be best
<bdmurray> I've commented on a couple, I'll monitor the situation I guess
<bdmurray> I've found direct e-mail to be a mixed bag
<bdmurray> but that is just ancedotal
<greg-g> yeah, I could imagine
<greg-g> I'm just lazy, ignore: bug 220239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220239 in apt "E: Directory '/var/log/apt/' missing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220239
<charlie-tca> Should wishlist bug reports be marked confirmed? I'm trying to work the apt bugs for today.
<greg-g> charlie-tca: if you confirm that the feature is not already available.  The question of whether it is a desired change is touchy sometimes, so a developer comment would be helpful for that.
<greg-g> it is touchy especially with someting like apt, which is a central part of the system, so any changes have to be really important/needed
<charlie-tca> So, we leave them incomplete until a developer confirms
<greg-g> bdmurray: ^ ?
 * greg-g defers
 * greg-g could probably see a valid reason for either confirmed or not.
<greg-g> charlie-tca: marking it confirmed won't hurt anything.
<charlie-tca> Thanks.
<bdmurray> confirming doesn't mean it is going to be worked on just that it just really is missing
<charlie-tca> That makes sense to me, Thanks
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> alright, 15 bugs and I'm done for today
<Hobbsee> nice work!
<Hobbsee> 20 tomorrow :)
<greg-g> :) we'll see
<greg-g> where are the encouraging graphs today?
<greg-g> http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/complete-graphs/apt/
<bdmurray> you could add them in ;)
<greg-g> just did :)
<bdmurray> sweet!
<greg-g> good work all
<bdmurray> This graph needs some help
<bdmurray> http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/testing_graphs/nopackage.html
<greg-g> that it does
<greg-g> BugDay in a couple weeks?
 * greg-g has to run
<greg-g> have a good night/day all
 * greg-g runs
<IamReck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/251690
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251690 in ubuntu "Does not Focus where necessary" [Undecided,New]
<IamReck> Can anyone replicate this bug?
<charlie-tca> I can't right now, but it seems like I have seen this happen before in gutsy
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<mcas> hi
<mcas> can someone help me out with LP 251633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251633 in gnucash "Cannot install GnuCash in Intel Mac 10.5.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251633
<mcas> i think this bug is invalid do you think the same?
<RAOF> mcas: Certainly invalid for Ubuntu, but you probably want to see if you can forward that on to the _actual_ gnucash bugtracker.
<mcas> RAOF: ok thank you
<mcas> RAOF: which status gets the bug after reporting this bug upstream
<greg-g> mcas: invalid, as it is not an Ubuntu bug, they are using OSX
<mcas> ok than i will mark it invalid and add the link to the new bug report
<greg-g> yes, tell them that they should follow the bug at that upstream tracker.
<mcas> ok
<mcas> thanks greg-g
<greg-g> no problem mcas
<LimCore> as
<LimCore> asac: lol... what did you ment that firefox not starting up AT ALL is not a bug =)
<LimCore> this bug also shows how ubuntu is NOT for human beings
<LimCore> normal user: "I started firefox and *nothing happened*"
<LimCore> powere user: "yeah, run console and there run firefox to read error messages"
<asac> LimCore: where?
<LimCore> asac:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/248493
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248493 in firefox "firefox does not start after update - says "Could not find compatible GRE" (dup-of: 248362)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248362 in firefox "Firefox does not start after update" [Undecided,Fix released]
<asac> LimCore: its not a bug. the user runs proposed so he has to wait till the firefox package was built/rolled
<LimCore> well, I hit this bug on 8.04 i386
<LimCore> s/my/my user
<asac> LimCore: now fixed?
<LimCore> dpkg reconfigure -a   made it work
<asac> ok
<asac> thats something different then
<asac> most likely you forced to just upgrade firefox
<LimCore> I wonder if upgrade was broken
<asac> yes most likely
<LimCore> I wonder if upgrade was interrupted;  but I think that rather not
<asac> you had a new firefox, but not a new xulrunner
<asac> err
<asac> the other way around
<LimCore> hmm and btw, this problem should be fixed with invisible bugs
<LimCore> normal users dont run apps from term
<asac> in anyway. this was the last update where this can happen
<asac> LimCore: if you dont run dist-upgrade you wont see it
<LimCore> "omg omg *nothing happened*, just the program icon was bouncing then dissapeared" its how users see it =)
<asac> as you wont upgrade until xulrunner is available
<LimCore> ok
<asac> so normal users that just use update-manager shouldnt end up in that situation i hope
<LimCore> as a separete issue.. programs (apps) should show their errors in GUI (catch output?) if not run from console but from alt+f2
<LimCore> btw another issue. one of the things that really make ubuntu annoying is lack of basic tools in default install. mc, sux, kdesudo
<asac> yeah. mc is certainly a tool that normal users need ;)
<afflux> err, well.
<afflux> I use mc for looking into .deb packages. What kind of normal user would use mc?
<asac> what i said was ironic :)
<LimCore> we cant afford like 10 kb to give BASIC tool any admin or any power user would use to fix system.  With CD and boradband prices going wild
<afflux> asac: yup, noticed it right after I sent my message :)
<LimCore> srsly, add this to default ubuntu, and live cd
<asac> LimCore: i doubt that all admin users need mc
<asac> i guess its even just a tiny proportion that use it
<asac> real admins dont need that ;)
<LimCore> asac: yeah just use dir and ls
<afflux> LimCore: write to the MLs, we don't decide that kind of things here (but be aware that this kind of stuff has been discussed a lot of times before)
<asac> they go for posh only ;)
<LimCore> or better yet, WRITE ls and cd  using hexedit, then run it
<asac> LimCore: why not
<asac> emacs
<asac> vim
<asac> but well. i can only say that i doubt that those will get on CD
<LimCore> you seriously would trace image of some silly bird instead providing essential tools?
<LimCore> *trade
<LimCore> or some stupid movie in examples/
<asac> LimCore: if you find files that in your opinion are not suitable for CD let us know
<LimCore> well, I think this decision is really without any sense
<asac> we are always fighting with space problem
<afflux> LimCore: but not here please.
<asac> and every K removal helps
<LimCore> asac: less media, duh
<asac> i doubt that we have much media left on CD ... except example files
<LimCore> also, throw in 7zip and process less used files with it
<afflux> LimCore: well, that has been discussed earlier, I think there is even a blueprint for it
<LimCore> well, remove half the icons
<asac> so apps end up having a great no-icon placeholder?
<asac> anyway. go for mailing list
<LimCore> what would piss a typical power user?  a) lack of mc and other tools   b) lack of a nice icon
<asac> LimCore: apt-get install mc will take a second
<LimCore> or a day
<LimCore> if you have to buy ISP services first
<asac> might be. but without internet there is not much need for an admin either ;)
<afflux> LimCore: why don't you create a custom flavour? MCbuntu?
<LimCore> afflux: no comfortable way to do it with limited time
<afflux> ah well... You're right, this discussion is absolutly senseless here ;)
<asac> LimCore: ask xubuntu ;) ... they probably have plenty of space left on their CD
<asac> and can add that to their seed
<LimCore> wow
<LimCore> another bug!
<LimCore> trying to do _1_ task, during 30 minutes hit 3 bugs... awesome
<LimCore> can't run krusader as root  (neither krusader then root mode command,  nor  sudo sux, then krusader)  -  krusader: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Can not communicate with klauncher
<afflux> well, yes. awesome. Can you please stop ranting here and just file bugs? This is a triaging channel, not support.
<LimCore> ok
 * Hobbsee wonders what mc is, and why it's useful
<LimCore> Hobbsee: what do you use to administrate files in console mode? :)
<Hobbsee> the usual linux commands?
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: mc is a replacemt for nautilus
<gnomefreak> eh maybe replacement is bad word
<gnomefreak> its a file manager
<gnomefreak> light weight one too
 * Hobbsee is fairly sure mv, ls, cat, etc, work fine too.  and there is nautilus.
<Hobbsee> presumably the server guys may be interested, but it's already duplicated on a desktop.
<gnomefreak> i enjoyed using it but it was broken in edgy and i never went back to it since i never heard of it being fixed
<heno> mc works fine in Hardy - incidentally it's a classic app - Midnight Commander, a clone of Norton Commander
<bddebian> Boo
<chrisccoulson> i'm looking at a couple of bug reports where the reporters are having dependency problems because they have installed packages that were uploaded to hardy-proposed, that now seem to have been removed (they have packages that are newer than those in the repository). i'm not sure whether this is a valid bug or where i can find out why the packages were removed from hardy-proposed
<chrisccoulson> the package in question is python2.5. it's currently at 2.5.2-2ubuntu4 in the main repository. 2.5.2-2ubuntu5 was uploaded to hardy-proposed some time ago, but is no longer there
<james_w> they will be removed if they cause regressions, or don't fix the bug they are supposed to
<chrisccoulson> shall i get them to downgrade their versions of python2.5 and then close the reports?
<james_w> do you have an example? I'd like to take a look.
<chrisccoulson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.5/+bug/251748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251748 in python2.5 "apt-get dependency problem installing python2.5-dev" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<james_w> bug 227686 was tracking the version in -proposed if you are interested
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227686 in python2.5 "allow setting more build flags from the environment" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227686
<chrisccoulson> thanks for that james_w
<chrisccoulson> so basically, the reporters need to downgrade their versions of python in order to install the header files
<james_w> chrisccoulson: yeah, I don't think it's a bug really, so Invalid is probably correct, but helping them to fix it would obviously be nive
<james_w> yeah, I'm not sure what the easiest way to do that is.
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a go and tell you. i'm running the version that was pulled from hardy-proposed anyway, so i need to downgrade too really
<james_w> "sudo aptitude install python2.5-dev python2.5=2.5.2-2ubuntu4" may do it
<james_w> great, thansk
<chrisccoulson> that works a treat!
<bdmurray> 1134
<bdmurray> mvo: ping
<mvo> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> Somebody was looking at cleaning up bugs with Edgy tasks and I was looking at bug 64615 which you had worked on a bit.  Do you think the courier-authlib task is still valid?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 64615 in courier-authlib "apt-get broken after upgrade to edgy eft (courier-authdaemon package)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/64615
 * mvo looks
<mvo> bdmurray: I think the courierlogger failure was never fixed in edgy, I can not say if that might be a problem in hardy or later or if that was just a problem with courrierlogger moving around between packages
<bdmurray> mvo: okay, thanks
<danage> why does sound playback suck so bad
<lukehasnoname> that's not the right question to ask
<danage> i know
<danage> but sometimes it just spurts out
 * danage is killing pulseaudio once again
<bdmurray> mvo: there isn't much we can do with bug 216785 is there?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 216785 in apt "apt-get update hangs on headers every time (gutsy)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216785
<mvo> bdmurray: hm, he claims the problem went away eventually?
<bdmurray> well, he worked around it via proxy server somehow
<bdmurray> but no logs or anything
<mvo> bdmurray: yeah, its a bit strnage, when tcpdump shows that nothing comes back at all
<calc> 66.67% OOo bugs triaged, exactly 2/3 of them, heh :)
<greg-g> calc is on a rampage
<bdmurray> time for another package!
<bdmurray> :)
<calc> around 21.6% of the bugs are incomplete
<calc> so i would be at 88.22 if those became triaged :)
<calc> bdmurray: yea i need to move the bugs that are on incorrect old OOo packages onto the main one
<calc> there are apparently 43 of those, yuck
<bdmurray> I'm sure there are some openoffice.org ones hide in the nopackage bugs too
<calc> yea
<calc> how do i pull up a list of nopackage bugs?
<greg-g> http://ur1.ca/0n6
<greg-g> new and no package assigned
<calc> omg 3139
<calc> thats a lot
<bdmurray> Hey, that's down a bit!  I've been working on it some
<calc> we should disallow filing bugs like that (or is there a reason to keep allowing it?)
<bdmurray> It isn't always easy to determine the package name
<calc> hmm true
<bdmurray> And not every application has launchpad integration
<bdmurray> calc: if you look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/no-package-clues.html that uses a bughelper clue file that looks for openoffice bugs
<bdmurray> The logic is really weak but would help pear down the potential list from 3100 to something more managable
<calc> ah ok
<bdmurray> I haven't run it in a bit but could run it now if you'd like
<bdmurray> Yeah, I'll do that since there is only ooo bug on there
<calc> ok
<calc> i've found several so far :)
<calc> making my percentage go down :-P
<calc> bdmurray: that looks like it would be a good candidate for a bug day just properly classifying bugs don't even really need to do anything else to be a huge help ;-)
<bdmurray> Right, we have them every once in a while
<greg-g> bdmurray: that no-package-clues page could help out on those days, no?
<bdmurray> greg-g: there are lots of false positives in it
<greg-g> yeah, saw that.  I guess it would be tough to see track who has checked which ones on that list without creating a separate wiki page, which would probably just create a lot of busy work
<greg-g> s/see track/track
<sbeattie> bdmurray: it'd be kind of handy to have the descriptions for each bug explodable a la the sru_todo list page I made.
<bdmurray> sbeattie: if you look in bugHelper/format/ you can see what to patch. ;)
<sbeattie> bdmurray: hehe
<calc> looks like i gained about 5 new bugs, some of the others i asked about and put into incomplete directly
<calc> dropped my triaged by 1% argh ;-)
<JonReagan> hey folks... anyone in?
<sbeattie> bdmurray: wanna close bug 164728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 164728 in ubuntu "Can't Boot LiveCD With Powercable Plugged In Laptop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164728
<JonReagan> I'd like to join the bug sqad
<bdmurray> sbeattie: sure feel free
<JonReagan> I checked out the wiki page
<JonReagan> and I have worked with launchpad before
<JonReagan> are there any prereq's before I begin work?
<sbeattie> bdmurray: for some reason I'm unable to.
<bdmurray> I did a search one time for 'please close this bug' and 'please delete this bug' and found a few bugs to close
<bdmurray> sbeattie: really?
<sbeattie> bdmurray: doh. launchpad logged me out.
<bdmurray> hahaha
<bdmurray> JonReagan: yes, apparently you need to be logged in to launchpad
<JonReagan> k thx
<bdmurray> JonReagan: otherwise, a willingness to learn and a helpful attitude are all that is needed
<JonReagan> great! :)
<JonReagan> I have just one more question....
<JonReagan> Is there any sort of order that I need to follow (are people taking on bugs on a single application at a time?)
<JonReagan> or do I need to start picking away at the new entries?
<greg-g> picking away at whatever interests you is a good way to start
<bdmurray> No, there isn't an order you need to follow.  I find it best if people pick something they like and are interested in.
<JonReagan> ah
<JonReagan> ok, I can do that
<bdmurray> Its a good way to learn more about your favorite application or help improve it.
<JonReagan> awesome, thanks for the help bdmurray!
<bdmurray> sbeattie: I try to teach people how they could have could have closed it themselves.
<JonReagan> I'll sign up for the team shortly
<bdmurray> JonReagan: great!  we are happy to have your help
<bdmurray> Feel free to ask any questions you might have
<JonReagan> I will!  Thanks
<sbeattie> bdmurray: alas, some people are harder to teach than others.
 * sbeattie stabs finger at mirror accusingly.
<bdmurray> sbeattie: if you are using greasemonkey you just need to add the extra words in 1 time though
<bdmurray> and then you can teach hunderds of people!
<calc> greasemonkey scripts are wonderful :-)
<bdmurray> I just added a new one today from thekorn
<bdmurray> It allows you to hide certain tags
<calc> ah
<bdmurray> s/certain/any/
 * calc bbia 1hr dinner time
<bdmurray> quit()
<bdmurray> fail!
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<bdmurray> greg-g: is this interesting? http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/most-active-triagers-2008-07.txt
<nellery> I see my name!
<nellery> But it's pretty far down :(
<bdmurray> It's a tough crowd
<bdmurray> I thought it might be a way to identify people to recruit into bug control
<hggdh> not a bad idea, bdmurray
<nellery> so how is it counted?
<nellery> by the amount of triaging stuff that show's up in your karma?
<bdmurray> This actually just checks the mailing list to see how many messages you've sent.  Not including initial bug reports.
<nellery> ah
<nellery> so it counts changing/assigning packages and such?
<bdmurray> No, just mails
<bdmurray> But from there we could then query more on the specifc person to see what they have done
<bdmurray> A few of these people I haven't heard of
<bdmurray> Yeah, the logic seems sound following Sergio down he's done a lot of work and actually has applied to the team but not sent in an application yet
<calc> hmm not too bad i am ranked #4
<bdmurray> Well, number 2 doesn't really count
<bdmurray> same with 7
<calc> wow some community people are really high on the list :)
<calc> what does the number represent?
<calc> oh number of emails?
<bdmurray> number of e-mails sent to the ubuntu-bugs mailing list during the month of july
<calc> ah ok
<bdmurray> not including initial bug reports
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-26
<bdmurray> hrm
<bdmurray> I think my math is wrong
<calc> looks like not many people are getting 5 a day if not many over 100
<sbeattie> bdmurray: is the ubuntu-changes-auto list archived somewhere a la ubuntu-bugs?
<bdmurray> hunh
<bdmurray> that list ends in 1/2006
<bdmurray> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-changes-auto/
<sbeattie> yeah. Did it actually end or just stopped getting archived?
<bdmurray> I've no idea
<bdmurray> maybe check gmame or something?
<sbeattie> gmane and google just seem to find the individual release lists.
<sbeattie> thanks, just thought you might know.
<bdmurray> my thoughts about that list were just notional ramblings ;-)
<bdmurray> calc: http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/reports/mailing-lists/most-active-commenters.txt is correct
<jacob> okay, so lets say some person had submitted a bug report with a patch attached to fix a UI bug, but that patch introduced another bug.
<jacob> what would be the proper thing to do? attach a new patch to the same bug, or file a new bug?
<RAOF> jacob: Depends.  Has the patch been applied to the package yet?  If not, same bug.  If yes, new bug.
<jacob> RAOF: it was already applied, a while ago actually. i only now saw that there was a new minor bug from it
<jacob> RAOF: but thanks, i
<RAOF> Probably a new bug, then.
<jacob> i'll file another * :)
<snadge> anyone here use ubuntu as a domU in xen?
<snadge> i cant imagine its a terribly popular thing to do
<snadge> since you cant do a vnc graphical install with ubuntu (or debian for that matter)
<snadge> ok so you decide to debootstrap install it, from the limited advice available
<snadge> that works great, but no xen framebuffer device.. at least, the console wont touch it.. output comes up blank
<snadge> both opensuse and centos allow for a paravirtualized install.. and have a working graphic framebuffer with vnc support
<RAOF> snadge: I was under the impression that virt-manager supported Xen, and would do all the funkies?
<snadge> yes.. i think i may have complicated things by trying to run ubuntu as a domU under opensuse 11 dom0
<snadge> the virt manager in that supports opensuse 11 / opensuse domU creations.. but i created the ubuntu install using debootstrap, and manually config
<snadge> which worked for centos5 .. was able to turn graphic console on
<snadge> so the short of it is.. i cant really work out if its a bug in debian port of xen.. whether ubuntu just borrows from that and does its own thing, and its actually broken in ubuntu and not debian
<snadge> i'll install sid and try that :) .. i really want more people to choose xen over vmware esx.. it may be tainted by novell etc, but its still free software.. and as much as the kernel guys are in love with vaporware replacements, they dont exist yet
<snadge> #105162
<RAOF> "Tainted by Novell"???
<RAOF> Someone's been reading too much boycottnovell.net :)
<snadge> well.. im trying not to put any personal spin on it from myself
<snadge> we use opensuse pretty much exclusively at work.. i dont have a problem with it, i cant really fault it too much apart from minor nit picks
<snadge> but redhat is backing away from xen.. ubuntu has made noises about shying away from it too
<snadge> the kernel guys seem to be in love with kvm
<snadge> which is not a paravirt solution and requires hardware support.. one of the kernel guys is working on a xen equivalent thing, but its just in the idea phase.. eg.. "we dont like xen, heres a non existant project we think shows more promise"
<snadge> that last part requires references which i dont have atm.. would have to dig them up
<RAOF> Oh, fair enough.
<RAOF> I was under the impression that Xen was likely to finally hit the mainline kernel in 2.6.27 or so.
<RAOF> Either DomU or Dom0, I forget which.
<calc> novell does some good upstream work
<calc> i don't think i would want to use opensuse myself but they help a lot on OOo for example
<snadge> RAOF: both.. i've been reading a bit about it
<snadge> it seems every dist is forward porting patches from older kernels all the time.. and mostly are sick of it
<snadge> for whatever reason, opensuse have managed to forward port it to 2.6.25.. both dom0/domU 32 and 64bit
<snadge> and all the installers, graphics etc work
<snadge> but they have a commercial product based on SLES10.. and im presuming soon to be SLES11
<snadge> ZENworks .. they support windows etc as well, have a management client.. just like vmware
<snadge> so my question is.. cant we just steal the patches from opensuse for now?
<RAOF> Assuming they apply to our kernel... and we still have to support them.
<Yasumoto> Hey guys, who's in charge of setting up bug days?
<Yasumoto> And are they usually on thursdays? I'm going through the beginning stages of setting up m university's ACM (our computer club) schedule
<nellery> Yasumoto, bug days are generally set up by various community members and triagers
<nellery> and yes, they take place every thursday
<Yasumoto> nellery: cool, thank you
<nellery> Yasumoto, no problem
<bddebian> Boo
<copyofjohan> hi, im using a swapfile on my hardy. When activating the swapfile the hibernatebutton in gnome vanishes. Even when giving the resume= resume_offset= kernel options. Anyone knows what the problem is. Btw I dont understand why there is a hibernatebutton without an activated swapspace. Is that a bug?
<askand> Hello, I recently filed a bug but I am not sure what package to file against, can someone please take a look? bug 252141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252141 in evolution "Wrong adress when rightclicking something and sending with evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252141
<copyofjohan> Bug 252143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252143 in ubuntu "cant hibernate to swapfile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252143
<calc> anyone used istanbul before? the resulting video flickers A LOT and is basically useless, is there something i need to do to make it record decently?
<popey> calc: turn on 3d mode
<popey> or use gtk-recordmydesktop
<calc> even when i have compiz disabled it needs 3d mode on?
<calc> yea 3d mode fixed it for some reason
<charlie-tca> bdmurray: could you take a look at Bug 251690 please. Is this a new policy to invalidate duplicates?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251690 in gedit "Does not Focus where necessary" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251690
<james_w> charlie-tca: it's just tracking down the duplicate number can be time-consuming. The person that closed it knows that it is already reported, so it is being tracked, they just don't have the number to hand.
<james_w> and the people that deal with huge numbers of bugs would be significantly slowed by always finding the duplicate bug, so sometimes they don't
<charlie-tca> The problem is trying to find that duplicate. How does the reporter find it if we can't?
<james_w> it's unfortunate, and requires more work for the submitter, but I think making it easier on those that deal with huge numbers of reports.
<james_w> it's not so much can't, as it would take 5 minutes. Multiply that by the hundreds of reports and it's a huge amount of time for that one person.
<charlie-tca> It makes it look like any report can be marked invalid because someone _thinks_ it is a duplicate.
<james_w> well, that isn't the case.
<Awsoonn> The kernel in proposed was not happy on my machine, is there a special place to post the bug report?
<charlie-tca> As a bugsquad member, I confirmed that bug because I couldn't find a duplicate
<mouz> I've been linking succesfully to upstream bugs in the past. Now I get an error message in launchpad: "There is 1 error in the data you entered. Please fix it and try again.". I can't find anything wrong. More people experiencing this? Bug 6087.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 6087 in findutils "example in man page doesn't work (due to user making assumption...)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/6087
<james_w> hi mouz
<james_w> what's the bug you are trying to link it to?
<mouz> james_w: https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/index.php?23920
<james_w> yeah, I've not seen that before.
<james_w> maybe #launchpad can tell you why
<mouz> james_w: did you try it and got the same?
<james_w> it may be that launchpad can't talk to savannah yet
<james_w> mouz: yep
<mouz> james_w: thanks. i'll figure it out
<james_w> apparently you can set them, it just can't get the status from savannah yet
<mouz> james_w: found it: savanna bugtracker is in launchpad, but 'index.php' shouldn't be in the URL.
 * marnanel grins.  I tell a bug reporter that there is currently no good way to do what is wanted, and he says "sounds conclusive to me.  let's see what shuttleworth's people will come up with-- i'm optimistic about the matter."
<marnanel> that's the spirit, I say.
<pwnguin> shuttleworths people dont fix bugs, they report them upstream
<marnanel> well, sometimes they *are* upstream too.  but in this case what's needed is a common convention.  then we can fix the bug easily.
<phenx> hello
<marnanel> hello
<dorins> X freezes on when I disable and reenable compositing, I can still log in through ssh. Running top shows it uses 100% cpu. How can I gather more info about the process to attach to the bug report?
<dorins> apport seems to help with crashes, but not with freezes :)
<nellery> what package does this bug fit in
<nellery> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/252029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252029 in ubuntu "installation problem" [Undecided,New]
<nellery> ubiquity? casper?
<nellery> or perhaps usplash?
<crimsun> nellery: it's not immediately obvious.  Ask him to boot without usplash.
<crimsun> also, it would be nice if the symptom can be confirmed on 8.04.1 image(s).
<jibel> nellery: Hi, you've marked bug #252195 "Fix commited" but the typo still exists in 0.92 and bzr
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252195 in update-manager "Typo "until the changes become availabble"" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252195
<bdrung> jibel: i have changed the status back
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-07-27
<Hobbsee> !pign
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pign
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<hggdh> question -- integration between gnome-keyring and gnome login password is under g-kr?
<hggdh> or elsewhere?
<afflux> do you think bug 120829 is a wontfix? The reporters complain about their drive in fstab being mounted while having them set as noauto. It comes from gnome, as they have the "user" option set too, and gnome automounts them.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120829 in util-linux "/dev/sda3 is mounted despite the 'noauto' option in fstab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120829
<AlmightyCthulhu> bug 252354
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252354 in linux "Calgary should not be enabled in Intrepid's stock desktop kernel" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252354
<jonpackard> I have been having problems with Firefox crashing at random times and made a backtrace.. I'm not really sure how to file a bug report on this. Could anybody please take a look at the backtrace to point me in the right direction? Here's the backtrace: http://pastebin.com/f1d8e2652 Thanks!
<james_w> there's a lot of flash in there
<james_w> do you have libflashsupport installed?
<jonpackard> ﻿james_w: nope
<jonpackard> shall I install it and see if I can still duplicate the problem?
<crimsun> I don't recommend installing it unless you're on a 64-bit install
<james_w> no, I know that that can cause crashes.
<jonpackard> are there any gdb packages I should install to get the rest of those symbols?
<jonpackard> Thanks crimsun! By the way I'm running Hardy 32-bit, Firefox is 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.2 and flash is 9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<crimsun> yes, that version of Flash is the culprit.
<jonpackard> hmm... I gotta have flash.. any suggestions? =)
<crimsun> unfortunately, to work around it, you need either a 64-bit install, intrepid, or be willing to run newer packages that have not been well tested in hardy.
<crimsun> well, pick one of the latter two, and I'll walk you through it in #ubuntu-audio-help
<jonpackard> I would assume there's already a bug filed against flash for this.. should I add my backtrace?
<crimsun> it's bug 192888.  It's very, very well known.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 192888 in libflashsupport "firefox crashes on flash contents when using libflashsupport" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192888
<crimsun> so no, there's no pressing need to add to the comment clutter.
<jonpackard> ﻿crimsun: it's the same thing even though I don't have libflashsupport installed?
<crimsun> yes, the root cause is the same.
<crimsun> 1. broken Flash, 2. broken libflashsupport.  (1) is obviously the culprit here.
<crimsun> granted, it doesn't help that everything conspired to fall right before hardy released, but whatever.  I'm not bitter.
<jonpackard> I don't think my work PC is ready for the jump to Intrepid yet (happily running at home though).. 64-bit might be an option
<jonpackard> In the past I had shied away from 64-bit due to the problems outweighing any performance gain I was experiencing.. it's been a few versions of Ubuntu since then though =)
<crimsun> well, the least problematic option is the last choice I outlined.
<jonpackard> ﻿crimsun: let's give it a try.. see you in ﻿#ubuntu-audio-help =)
<pwnguin> man, why did they mess with the activity log
<pwnguin> i just got an email from LP and i cant tell why
<pwnguin> the activity report suggests it was last touched five months ago
<pwnguin> i guess someone assigned it to wacom
<Nafallo> the headers would tell
<pwnguin> tell you what?
<pwnguin> at any rate, it looks like mike nagel pulled it out of oblivion and assigned it to wacom; i just wish it that was reported on the logs
<anakron_> Hi
<anakron_> i got a 768 error when trying to update 5-a-day, how i can do it
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-20
 * bcurtiswx waves to room
 * micahg waves back
 * BUGabundo leans over but gives up half the way, and goes back to naruto
<kakemann> Hi! Can someone set bug #399617 and bug #398304 to wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399617 in audacious-plugins "Please merge audacious-plugins 2.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399617
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 398304 in audacious "please merge audacious 2.1-1(universe) from debian unstable(main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/398304
<Ampelbein> kakemann: done
<kakemann> thanks
<jander99> hello again.  How should I deal with dist-upgrade bugs from one unsupported release to another unsupported release? Example bug #156192
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 156192 in cupsys "Kubuntu upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 fail after error on cupsys package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156192
<micahg> jander99: evaluate the error specifically and see if it was already corrected in a later release
 * lajjr help
 * lajjr says goodbye Be Safe All.
<micahg> does one need debug symbols installed to allow apport retracer on LP to retrace?
<micahg> ping bcurtiswx ^^^
<jander99> off topic, friend of mine and myself make the prediction Shuttleworth will name 10.10 Motley Mongoose.
 * micahg is still wondering if 10.04 or 10.10 will be LTS
<jander99> I think 10.10 is the safer bet considering Gnome 3
<micahg> nah, that wouldn't do it
<micahg> it whether or not debian will work with ubuntu on the release
<micahg> Gnome 3 might be in 10.04 anyways
<jander99> Better start getting those patches upstream so they stop complaining Ubuntu doesn't give back. x.x
 * micahg just triages at this point
<jander99> Speaking of which, I'm still trying to wrap my head around how to deal with bugs during upgrade from one unsupported release to another unsupported release.  You mentioned trying to figure out if it had been fixed, but I'm not really sure where to look or how to test.  Sometimes one-off upgrade bugs happen and they get reported but at this point it would take so much effort to even attempt to reproduce it :(
<micahg> look at the bug itself, not the fact that it was an upgrade
<micahg> for example
<micahg> the cupsys issue
<micahg> look at the actual error and what caused it
<micahg> and see if something was closed in the cupsys pacakge with that error
<micahg> a lot of times these things show up during upgrades, but could show up as regular updates as well
<jander99> Gotcha.  Found another cupsys bug #243887 describing something similar, but with a different method.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 243887 in cupsys "cupsys failure during do-release-upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243887
<jander99> both bugs have a 'subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1' on cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu7-i386.deb
<micahg> you have to look in the DpkgTerminal log to see the real cause of that
<micahg> don't bother asking for one if it's not attached
<micahg> there doesn't seem to be much infor for the cupsys bug as far as I can tell
<jander99> Indeed.  I keep reading through the long copy/paste and don't see really anything that jumps out.  The only thing between the two bugs I've linked is the version of the cupsys package.
<micahg> where's the original
<jander99> bug 156192
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 156192 in cupsys "Kubuntu upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 fail after error on cupsys package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156192
<micahg> ah, I found the dupe, bug 156634
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 156634 in cupsys "cupsys error while upgrading to kubuntu 7.10" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156634
<micahg> mark the one you were working on a dupe of the fix released
<micahg> use the text on the reponses page
<micahg> *responses
<jander99> ok.
<jander99> And another out of my queue heh.
<micahg> what?
<micahg> you duped the wrong bug
<micahg> you were supposed to mark it a dupe of 156634
<micahg> the one that the fix was released...
<jander99> oh, sorry. I didn't see that. Let me change it.
<jander99> 2am here :-\
<micahg> that's why I said I found the one to dupe above :)
<micahg> it's 1AM for me
<jander99> aw cant edit my comment.
<micahg> nope
<micahg> just change the dup #
<micahg> i've done that on occasion
<jander99> I did. 156634 should show 6 dupes now.
<jander99> And my "queue" is all the "New / Undecided" bugs sorted by least recently changed.  Maybe one day I'll even catch up! :-)
<micahg> good
<micahg> ok, if you like doing those
<jander99> I figure they are good to learn on, and I can help tidy up at the same time.
<micahg> ok
<micahg> but we really could use help with the recent ones as well
<micahg> so that fixes can get into karmic
<micahg> it's up to you
<jander99> Well I'd like to make sure I "know the ropes" as it were before helping out with the more important ones.  Call these old bugs a proving ground until I get a good rhythm going.
<Trijntje> Hi all. I have a problem with an encrypted usb device. On ubuntu 8.04 i can mount it using 'sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdf crypti'. On ubuntu 9.04 this gives: Command failed: cannot acces device. I could file a bugreport on this, but it would simply be: it does not work. Not very helpful. Is there a way to get cryptsetup to give a more verbose output?
<Laibsch> Can anyone help me understand the following screen corruption when running xxdiff on a hardy host, forwarded over ssh to a Karmic laptop? http://picpaste.com/xxdiff-corrupted.png Is this likely a bug in libqt3-mt?
<Trijntje> Hi all. I have a problem with an encrypted usb device. On ubuntu 8.04 i can mount it using 'sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdf crypti'. On ubuntu 9.04 this gives: Command failed: cannot acces device. I could file a bugreport on this, but it would simply be: it does not work. Not very helpful. Is there a way to get cryptsetup to give a more verbose output?
<james_w> Trijntje: I suspect that /dev/sdf is no longer where your usb device ends up, have you confirmed this is the assigned location?
<Trijntje> james_w: yes, I checked with dmesg |grep sd. And luksDump works fine on the device, so i'm sure i have the right one
<james_w> is it not /dev/sdf1 you want?
<james_w> the next thing I would do is strace the process
<Trijntje> james_w:on my laptop with 8.04, it works fine with /dev/sdf
<Trijntje> I will see what i can find out using strace, once i've read the manual. I've never used it before. Thanks for your help
<james_w> Trijntje: "sudo strace -o /tmp/strace.txt cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdf crypti"
<james_w> then look at the end parts of /tmp/strace.txt for some idea of what it is doing when it hits the error
<bddebian> Boo
<Trijntje> james_w: it magically works now, i can open the device.
<james_w> it works under strace but not without
<james_w> or it just started working?
<Trijntje> james_w: Ill keep using strace to open it a while to see if i can capture the failure. It works now both with and without strace
 * Laibsch is looking for help in triaging bug 401776
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 401776 in xxdiff "screen corruption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401776
<Laibsch> I don't even know what package that bug is likely in
<Trijntje> james_w: It stoped working again, so i now have a strace file
<Trijntje> it looks like when it fails, i thinks the device is busy: open("/dev/sdf", O_RDONLY|O_EXCL|O_SYNC|O_DIRECT|O_LARGEFILE) = -1 EBUSY (Device or resource busy)
<james_w> it's opening it with O_EXCL, so it just means something else has opened it
<james_w> presumably some service on the system
<james_w> lsof
<james_w> or fuser I expect
<james_w> Trijntje: when you have a failure "sudo fuser /dev/sdf"
<james_w> and "sudo fuser -m /dev/sdf"
<james_w> and see if you can catch anything with the device open
<Trijntje> james_w: Those two command give no output
<james_w> ok
<Trijntje> james_w: so that means the usb drive is in use correct?
<james_w> the EBUSY suggests that it is
<james_w> fuser is supposed to tell you what is using it
<james_w> but it may just be a very short-lived process or something
<Trijntje> very shord lived. I've done sudo fuser; cryptsetup; fuser and still no output
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, please can someone triage https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/394266
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394266 in poppler "Very bad quality from evince printing pages which have been printed to pdf using firefox" [Undecided,New]
<Le-Chuck_ITA> or take a look at least
<Le-Chuck_ITA> bug #394266
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 394266 in poppler "Very bad quality from evince printing pages which have been printed to pdf using firefox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394266
<Le-Chuck_ITA> no bot for bugs?
<pedro_> Le-Chuck_ITA, i'm looking into it now
<pedro_> Le-Chuck_ITA, no need to repeat the same again though
<pedro_> Le-Chuck_ITA, confirmed, got the same with poppler version from git master, will send  that upstream
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I did not want to repeat pedro, wanted the bot to pop up :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> pedro_: thank you
<pedro_> Le-Chuck_ITA, np, thanks  for following up ;-)
<Kamusin> I have a question, I saw a report that say about a synaptic problem in feisty and I can't reproduced in Jaunty. Actually is marked like confirmed (like two years ago) so what can I do, what status have to be marked?
<jander99> What bug number is it Kamusin?
<Kamusin> jander99,  bug number is 84423
<jander99> You tried to reproduce this step by step and synaptic was able to gracefully reload the sources.list file in Jaunty?
<yofel> bug 84423
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 84423 in synaptic "[feisty] Synaptic closes when changing sources.list manually while synapitc is runing" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/84423
<Kamusin> jander99, that is correct sir, without any problems (and another friend too)
<yofel> can't reproduce it in karmic either
<yofel> Kamusin: should I close the bug or will you do it?
<jander99> I went one step further and proved edit, reload also updates Synaptics repository list under Setting > Repositories
<Kamusin> yofel,  I don't have superpowers for do it hehe
<jander99> I'd say close with Fix Released, correct yofel?
<yofel> I'll do it, mom
<Kamusin> shall you yofel , :)
<yofel> Kamusin: Note: you *can* edit the bug status by clicking on the arrow beside the package name ;)
<jander99> yofel: I'm new here, would that be the proper response in this situation? Confirm the bug doesn't exist and mark Fix Released after leaving a comment stating said bug doesnt exist in current stable release?
<Kamusin> yofel,  yep and  in the other hand is good know what status have to be marked for those reports ;)
<yofel> jander99: actually I would rather use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old%20untouched%20bugs in a newer bug. In *this* bug I think closing it would be better since feisty was EOLed and we have multiple people that can't reproduce the bug
<micahg> yeah, fix released is only if we know a new ubuntu package was released to fix it
<yofel> jander99: Kamusin: If you're new here, you should check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<yofel> I found it really helpful
<jander99> Thanks yofel. As micahg knows I've been going through old new bugs, and each one seems different
<Kamusin> yofel, ;)
<micahg> jander99: it took me 200-300 bugs to be comfortable and I still have questions on occasion
<kakemann> micahg, Hi! I was browsing over some thunderbird bugs today, and saw your name in a couple, and I think I found an upstream bug for them. Can you take a look at them?
<micahg> maybe in a little bit
<micahg> you can leave them here and I'll look a little later
<kakemann> sure, i'll just paste them here
 * micahg is working right now...
<kakemann> bug 320057 upstream https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=450134
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 320057 in thunderbird "Thunderbird hangs for 10secs when auto-completing address" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320057
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 450134 in Address Book "Investigate possible performance improvement for autocomplete by using the directory search facilities" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<kakemann> bug 322256 upstream https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=79130
<ubot4> Mozilla bug 79130 in Networking: NNTP "Threads with an expired (or cancelled) message will show the unread thread indicator, even when all are read, and expired/cancelled message causes incorrect unread count of newsgroup" [Normal,Assigned]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 322256 in thunderbird "uncorrect unread count for news folders" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322256
<micahg> thanks kakemann
<kakemann> np :)
<yofel> anybody an idea what's going on with apports retracer? All karmic crashes I reported are tagged 'apport-failed-retrace' :/ just like bug 401882
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 401882 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401882
<micahg> yofel: I've seen some succeed
<micahg> maybe not
<jander99> Looking at bug 159100, hibernate doesnt conflict with acpi-support according to its Conflicts dependencies.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 159100 in hibernate "Remove from archive / Conflict with "acpi-support"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/159100
<micahg> right, that's the question jander99
<jander99> booting up my VM to see what happens when I install it
<micahg> jander99: this is more of a question for the package maintainer
<micahg> you can find them and ping them if you want
<jander99> Maintainer is listed as MOTU
<jander99> Should I head over to #-motu and see what they think?
<micahg> yes
<micahg> but you can also see who does most of hte uplaods for the packages
<micahg> all the maintainers should be set to motu
<micahg> *most
<jander99> looking at the version history in launchpad as well, for any clues
<jander99> micahg: Here's another question your way.  What to do with a bug related to a now-unsupported architecture (PowerPC)
<micahg> jander99: powerpc is community supported
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-21
<Laibsch> Is there any kind of policy when how the following situation should be dealt with?  a required package A used to recommend package A-plugin in Jaunty.  A-plugin is dropped from Karmic and it may be that package A is now providing the functionality itself (not sure).  A-plugin in turn depends on A (= ${binary:Version}), IOW same version as itself.
<Laibsch> This makes A-plugin uninstallable in Karmic.  A in Karmic does not Provides A-Plugin nor is there any other information to tell aptitude how to resolve the situation.  aptitude and thus the user is left guessing and there is the possibility to guess wrong.
<Laibsch> I wonder if that constitutes a bug or not.  I think it does.
<micahg> why would you want to install a-lugin?
<Laibsch> in Jaunty or Karmic?
<Laibsch> I will assume you mean in Karmic
<Laibsch> The thing is that I don't install recommended packages by default
<Laibsch> I have installed A-plugin explicitly
<Laibsch> And in general, packages being uninstalled raise an extra flag making me wonder what will provide that functionality or if I don't need it anymore
<Laibsch> But the more relevant issue here is that aptitude's resolve mechanism does not work reliably here when it's not being given extra information
<Laibsch> I am wondering if there is no requirement to help aptitude and the user when doing such an upgrade
<Laibsch> That may not be the case which is why I'm here asking
<micahg> Laibsch: if it did indeed take over for the plugin, then it should conflict with the plugin
<micahg> you should probably ask about the speicifc package in ubuntu-motu
<Laibsch> That's the thing, I don't know if it did
<micahg> ok, check the changelof
<micahg> or check launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkgname
<micahg> what apckage
<Laibsch> nothing in there
<Laibsch> upstart and upstart-logd
<Laibsch> But this is really a more general question
<micahg> normally they conflict
<micahg> but youll want to ask Keybuk
<micahg> you can find him in here: #ubuntu-devel
<jander99> The worst part about looking at old bugs is that there is really no good way to test them.
<bcurtiswx> jander99: the best way to get rid of old bugs is look for duplicates
<micahg> +1
<BUGabundo> jander99: and have new triagers ask for more info on 2yo bugs :))
<BUGabundo> just had that today and yesterday
<BUGabundo> a bug from jan 2008
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<micahg> yeah, generally better off checking for dupes
<jander99> checking for dupes now.  bug 24817.  no typo, only 5 numbers long.  And I have no idea when Gnome switched from offering nfs or smb shares to just smb shares.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 24817 in system-tools-backends "nfs-kernel-server 1:1.0.7-3ubuntu1 is buggy with gnome" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/24817
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<BUGabundo> like bug 1?
<BUGabundo> it messes my email view
<ubot4> BUGabundo: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<BUGabundo> it stays out of order 'cause of that
<micahg> check for dup is probably the best option
<micahg> user server appears to have been dropped after intrepid
<micahg> kernerl server is still going
<bcurtiswx> ?
<micahg> check the changelog of kernel server and/or system-tools-backends
<micahg> nfs
<bcurtiswx> ah, ok
<jander99> well also gnome doesnt give the ability to choose which method to share, it defaults to samba using the method the bug describes
<jander99> also launchpad needs a nice dupe checker like Digg has :P
<micahg> digg is url based...
<micahg> jander99: apport does dupe checking...
<jander99> their dupe checker looks through content as well. and yes apport does when its an apport bug because all apport bugs are formatted in a standard way and its easy to check :-\   Guess I'm hoping for an easy button to run a manual check and at least give a list of likely dupes
 * BUGabundo /sbin/movearse sofa /dev/bed; ln -s eyeupperlid eyelowerlid
<micahg> only symbolic link BUGabundo?
<BUGabundo> I'll have to rm it in a few hours
<BUGabundo> hard link would be a be choise :)
<bcurtiswx> when he wakes up its a hard link and he needs to unbind them
<BUGabundo> ahah
 * Laibsch is looking for confirmation of bug 402001
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 402001 in thunderbird "mouse position and cursor position don't always match in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402001
<micahg> Laibsch: it works in jaunty?
<Laibsch> I think it did
<Laibsch> I'm actually pretty sure it did
<micahg> ok, then it's probably not a thunderbird problem as thunderbird didn't change from jaunty to karmic
<Laibsch> OK
<micahg> I'd say try #ubuntu-x
<Laibsch> you think this is bug in X?
<micahg> that or GTK
<Laibsch> Do you experience this issue?
<micahg> I'm trying to figure out what the issue is
<Laibsch> OK, sorry if the information was insufficient
<micahg> I can't see the mouse in the second screen
<Laibsch> 1) use a three-pane layout
<Laibsch> Oh, wait a minute
<Laibsch> This is hard to capture
<Laibsch> And for privacy reasons, I did not want to show a video
<micahg> I guess you can't do a screenshot
<micahg> can you make a new profile with an empty box?
<Laibsch> I did
<micahg> did it have the same symptoms?
<Laibsch> yes
<micahg> I'm saying without you loading your data
<Laibsch> I just made such addition to the description
<Laibsch> to verify it was not a problem with the add-ons
<micahg> yes,
<micahg> I'm wondering if you can recreate a video with an empty profile
<Laibsch> Indeed, that is pretty stupid ;-)
<Laibsch> The mouse pointer is in the pixelized part ;-)
<micahg> maybe I'm just too tires
<micahg> tired
<Laibsch> It's about four to five folders down from "Sent" where the cursor is
<micahg> you can try in #ubuntu-mozillateam tomorrow
<micahg> sorry
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> thanks for your help
<Laibsch> Just a very quick question
<micahg> unless someone else here has something to add
<Laibsch> Can you successfully move a mail to a folder that appears way down towards the lower end of a three-pane layout?
<Laibsch> That is basically the issue
<micahg> kakemann: I added the second one you found, I don't know if the first one was correct
<micahg> yes\
<Laibsch> I can move it, but I have to move the mouse-pointer about four to five folders lower than the actual target
<Laibsch> darn
<micahg> hmm
<micahg> any other apps act like that?
<micahg> like your file explorer?
<Laibsch> I tried thunar and nautilus
<micahg> and?
<Laibsch> Their layout is off course a bit different
<Laibsch> I had no issues
<micahg> yes
<micahg> ok
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> well, I don't have a chance to check upstream right now
<micahg> #ubuntu-mozillateam would probably be your best bet
<Laibsch> OK, thanks
<Laibsch> I already looked in bugzilla.mozilla.org, found no obvious candidates, but it can be hard to find stuff there
<micahg> well, you can limit to thunderbird
<micahg> yeah
<micahg> sometimes I open upstream tasks with no bug because I don't have time to find it
<micahg> and people like kakemann go and find them for me :)
<thekorn> good morning
<micahg> good morning
<micahg> have you seen bug 402073 yet?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 402073 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] launchpad" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402073
<micahg> launchpad has finally been open sourced :)
<thekorn> w000t?
<thekorn> are you kidding me?
<thekorn> ;)
<micahg> nope
 * micahg loves backport stuff
<micahg> *backporting
<kakemann> micahg, thanks for looking into it
<micahg> np, thank you!
<micahg> ping mvo_
<mvo_> hey micahg
<micahg> hi mvo_, would you prefer synaptic bugs upstreamed to debiian or somewhere else?
<mvo_> micahg: launchpad upstream tasks should be fine, the same people (i.e. me) look at debian and LP
<mvo_> micahg: did you found particular interessting ones?
<micahg> well, one I picked up for the hugday last week
<micahg> bug 122047
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 122047 in synaptic "No way to view explicity installed packages, excluding automatically installed packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122047
<micahg> I was about to upstream to debian
<micahg> I thought it was a good idea
<mvo_> micahg: its not a bad idea :) but I don't think its needed, let me have a look at it now
<micahg> ok, I'll cancel the upstream request
<mvo_> micahg: ok
<micahg> I already commented on one bug upstream that it exists in LP
<mvo_> micahg: which one was that? it seems to be not in my bugmail inbox for some reason :/
<micahg> debian bug 442421
<ubot4> Debian bug 442421 in synaptic "recommends gksu (without alternatives)" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/442421
<mvo_> aha, thanks
<micahg> that way you can close both at once :)
<mvo_> :)
<mvo_> indeed
<micahg> should I set the first one I showed you to wishlist triaged?
<mvo_> micahg: please
<micahg> done
<micahg> thanks
<mvo_> thanks
 * micahg is off to bed
<mvo_> good night!
<micahg> night
<bddebian> Boo
<pedro_> bdmurray, hello, have you seen bug 396531 ?
<ubot4> pedro_: Bug 396531 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/396531 is private
<pedro_> bdmurray, do you know of any workaround? I'm getting the same crash every time i run bughelper
<bdmurray> pedro_: I haven't, but I'm looking at it now
<pedro_> thanks
<pedro_> Kamusin, still working on the last hug day heh? ;-)
<Kamusin> pedro_, of course dude :)
 * pedro_ hugs Kamusin
<pedro_> Kamusin, on Thursday we're having one based on Evolution in case you have some spare hours that day :-)
<Kamusin> pedro_, yeah! I have already marked --remember my hug-day tools,  I really hope improve my triaging skills this days   :)
<pedro_> woohoo!
<bdmurray> thekorn: Have you seen bug 396531?  it seems related to python2.6
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 396531 in bughelper "bughelper crashed with TypeError in __init__() - Read only attribute" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396531
<thekorn> bdmurray, no not yet, looking at it now
<thekorn> bdmurray, can you reproduce this bug?
<bdmurray> thekorn: yes are you using karmic and python2.6?
<thekorn> bdmurray, I'm using jaunty, with python2.6
<bdmurray> thekorn: hmmm
<thekorn> bdmurray, so bughelper crashes on karmic with python2.6 bughelper ?
<bdmurray> thekorn: that's correct
<bdmurray> the packages should be the same for jaunty vs karmic
<thekorn> bdmurray, can you please chech if this reproduces the bug? http://paste.ubuntu.com/223777/
<thekorn> s/chech/check
<rrittenhouse> Anyone else having the issue of when you mouse-over the gnome-system-monitor applet, that is inserted into the top bar, making dropouts in the graph everytime you put your mouse up there?
<rrittenhouse> I'm running 9.04
<bdmurray> thekorn: it does cause the same error
<rrittenhouse> I go there to mouse-over and see how much bandwidth im using and it makes dropouts =/
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, than it is a bug in py-lp-bugs or in python2.6, investigating further now
<thekorn> bdmurray, karmic has python 2.6.3, correct?
<bdmurray> thekorn: Installed: 2.6.2-0ubuntu2
<thekorn> bdmurray, ok, now I'm confused ;) what does python2.6 -V return
<thekorn> if it is 2.6.3, it is a bug because of http://bugs.python.org/issue5890
<bdmurray> thekorn: Python 2.6.2+
<thekorn> bdmurray, can you please test if this still fails? http://paste.ubuntu.com/223792/
<bdmurray> thekorn: yes, still failes
<thekorn> argh, I will try to setup a karmic vm tomorrow morning
<thekorn> and try to find a fix
<thekorn> there was definitly a change in the property type,
<thekorn> but it does not seem to be documented somewhere
<bdmurray> thekorn: okay, thanks!
<thekorn> no worries
<bdmurray> thekorn: oh by the way are you using launchpadlib much?
<thekorn> bdmurray, I'm working on some projects which use launchpadlib,
<thekorn> but I'm not this ind of user who has daily cronjob running to dump the lp database ;)
<bdmurray> thekorn: so I think searchTasks only accepts True of False for 'has_no_package'.  I wish it'd take it both somehow
<thekorn> so I would say: "not much" but I'm using it
<bdmurray> or if I could append to the tasks collection that'd be fine
<bdmurray> just wondering if you'd run into this or something like it before
<thekorn> bdmurray, can't you just run two querries?
<thekorn> it should not make any difference
<thekorn> so what you want is a OR condition, if I understand this correctly
<bdmurray> yes, I could run two queries but I'd rather have 1 collection in the end to work with than 2
<bdmurray> yes, an OR condition is what I want
<thekorn> the good thing about today is: we can now all work on implementing such things ;)
<bdmurray> heh
<thekorn> but I doubt something like this will ever be acceppted, as the API only refelcts what's possible with the web UI
<bdmurray> Hmm, I don't have an example but think there is some stuff in the api that is not in the webui
<thekorn> ok, maybe you are right
<thekorn> bdmurray, as long as you are not interested in any attributes of a collection maybe something like this is useful: http://paste.ubuntu.com/223819/
<bdmurray> thekorn: thanks!
<plars> bcurtiswx: is that true that a bug cannot be marked triage without forwarding it upstream first?
<micahg> plars: depends if it's a bug in an upstream product or not
<plars> bcurtiswx: I'm also a curious as to why you consider it wishlist instead of low.  I had assumed low since it is a mostly cosmetic/usability issue
<plars> micahg: actually in this case I don't believe there's even a debian package available for it, but in a general sense, it seems odd that it should be required to upstream a bug, given that the bug could only exist in the ubuntu version of the package and not upstream
<micahg> plars: which bug?
<plars> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/378055
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 378055 in maximus "Empathy buddy list not in maximus blacklist." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<plars> I know, of course, that we want to upstream where ever we possibly can, but I don't remember seeing anywhere that it was policy that it was required before a bug could be considered triaged - albeit I admit I'm still fairly new at this.  That's why I'm asking here to try to find out
<micahg> It depends if it's an upstreamable bug or not
<micahg> I'm not familiar with the apps
<micahg> I understand your position plars, but I cannot really comment as I don't know where the fix needs to be
<micahg> bcurtiswx will probably be back shortl
<micahg> y
<plars> micahg: the fix for this particular issue is in maximus
<micahg> yes, but whether it's a debian/ubuntu/ubuntuunr fix
<plars> micahg: but the more general question I had was - "Does a bug need to be upstreamed before it can be considered to be triaged"
<bdmurray> plars: no
<plars> bdmurray: thanks
<micahg> bdmurray: doesn't it depend on the package?
<bdmurray> micahg: no, why would it?
<james_w> bcurtiswx: Ubuntu *is* upstream for maximus
<micahg> bdmurray: hmmm, I just found the flow chart: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage/Charts
<micahg> I thought a bug went from confirmed to triaged once it was upstreamed if it was upstreamable
<micahg> maybe that's just for mozilla stuff...
<micahg> I thought triaged meant bug squad was done
<bdmurray> that might be the mozilla team's policy but that would be the exception to the general rule
<micahg> How can a bug be triaged if it needs to be fixed upstream and there is no task?
 * micahg isn't trying to be difficult
 * micahg just wants to understand
<bdmurray> its possible that a triager might not be able to determine if the bug exists in patches specific to the ubuntu package or if it is in the software proper, so a developer should look at it therefore it should be triaged
<bdmurray> we don't want to flood upstream with our bug reports
<bdmurray> our with bugs that are specific to us
<bdmurray> ideally most triaged bugs will be forwarded but it isn't a requirement
<micahg> ok, I guess I took it for granted that bug control members would know more about the packages in general
<bdmurray> with thousands of packages its hard to know about everyone
<micahg> right, but I thought then it was better to ask
<micahg> ok, I'll update my internal policies to reflect this :)
<micahg> so I don't misinform people
<micahg> bdmurray: mozilla is probably unusual in that almost everything needs to be fixed upstream
<micahg> bdmurray: asac confirmed mozilla is the same as everything else...hmmm...
<bdmurray> good, the goal is not to have exceptions for certain packages / areas
 * micahg was obviously mistaken
<bdmurray> having different policies for every package would be quite complicated!
<asac> all this will hopefully change sooner or later when we can connect bugs directly ;)
<micahg> indeed
<micahg> bdmurray: is there an easy way for me to make graphs like the one you make for the hugdays?
<bdmurray> micahg: the graphs are not an easy process.  what are you interested in?
<micahg> oh, just something similar for firefox, if it's not easy, don't worry, I was just wondering if it's something I can make
<bdmurray> micahg: something like http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/qapkgstatus/firefox-3.0 ?
<BUGabundo> guud evening
<micahg> yes :)
<micahg> can I use that for any package?
<bdmurray> not any but a lot
 * micahg likes to see progress of triaging :)
<caa> bug #402639 look more like a question than a bug. I tried to recreate the bug but I only got it to work as intended, so I supplied the bug with steps to make it work. But I think it should be converted to a question, can I have a second pair of eyes on it?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 402639 in thunderbird "Get all mail add-on doesn't work on Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402639
<micahg> yeah, caa, that makes sense
<micahg> we wouldn't be able to support it anyways as we don't package it
<caa> ok
<caa> Should I just convert to question and supply the stock answer?
<micahg> well, you already responded
<micahg> so, I'd say if user answers that it's fixed, use stock config change invalidate response
<caa> Ok, I'll wait and see if the responds
<caa> thanks
<micahg> if it's going to be a lot of back and forth then convert to Q with stock reply and you can keep following up if you want
<caa> err, meant he insted of the :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-22
<bcurtiswx> anyone who is testing karmic... can you cause a notification bubble to appear and hover over the taskbar and see if the bubble goes fuzzy
<bcurtiswx> yes this has to be done before the bubble disappears :P
<bcurtiswx> hover the mouse over the taskbar.. in case you think hover means something else
 * lajjr rebooting
<Pici> bcurtiswx: I can't recreate that.  Are yoi hovering over the taaskbar thats right above the bubble? It will fade out the bubble a bit if you do that.  There was a note in the changelog that the opacity of the bubble is now inversely proportional to the distance the mouse is from the bubble.
<bcurtiswx> its hard to explain, how do I create a screencast?
<Pici> !screencast
<ubot4> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Pici> I don't know which works best
<bcurtiswx> trying the first one ;-)
<bcurtiswx> is there a place to post these?
<bcurtiswx> pici: http://aurora.gmu.edu/~bcurtis/files/out-1.ogv
<bcurtiswx> brb
<bcurtiswx> back
<bcurtiswx> can you see my problem in that movie?
<lwells> Is this just bugs for Karmic?
<bcurtiswx> yeah
<bcurtiswx> :P
<bcurtiswx> ohh
<bcurtiswx> misunderstood the question
<bcurtiswx> this channel is for any ubuntu version
<bcurtiswx> lwells: ^^
<lwells> Oh ok, I want to help, but I would like to help with 9.04 is I could
<bcurtiswx> lwells: you can help with whatever version you want to
<bcurtiswx> :)
<hggdh> lwells: welcome. Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs -- this will have some pointers you can use
<bcurtiswx> ty hggdh: now go to bed :P
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: yes, it is time ;-)
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: before bed will you check my link above and see if you see the blurryness in the notification bubble
<Pici> bcurtiswx: Everything fades in and out nicely here, not harshly like your video
 * bcurtiswx kicks his dell mini
<bcurtiswx> Pici: do you have desktop effects off?
<bcurtiswx> and do you use an intel chip?
<Pici> bcurtiswx: On. And no.
<bcurtiswx> Pici: would you test with effects off?
<Pici> There was just something in the most recent update about a blur-cache, I wonder if its getting exposed when it shouldnt.
 * bcurtiswx shrugs
<hggdh> bcurtiswx: watching themovie now
<Pici> bcurtiswx: Yeah, comes up blurry like that if I turn effects off.
<bcurtiswx> ok, one thing we know is it isn't chip specific
<Pici> After making it fade out, that is.
<hggdh> yes, it blurs
<kai> morning folks
<kai> is there any way I can help to confirm bug #392828. it seems like at least confirming it should be a no-brainer
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392828 in ubuntu "security.ubuntu.com not reachable via IPv6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392828
<jmarsden> kai: You can easily confirm that security.ubuntu.com has no AAAA record, do a dig security.ubuntu.com aaaa
<kai> jmarsden: yeah, but I'm the bug reporter, isn
<jmarsden> You can only confirm it is unreachable from an IPv6 obly network if you are on such a network... that is not so easy to configure if you are not already on such a network :)
<kai> 't it kind of cheesy to confirm my own bugs?
<jmarsden> Oh... they you can't ever confirm your own bugs, by definition :)
<jmarsden> You could... document an easy way to set up an IPv6 only network for testing purposes... if there is an easy way to do that?
<jmarsden> Then others can follow your instructions to try and reproduce the issue.
<kai> well, assuming you already have some sort of IPv6 network set up, it's pretty easy
<jmarsden> That's not a greadt assumption for many MOTUS and triagers, though...
<kai> sure
<jmarsden> Is there a way to set up (say) and IPv6 tunnelled setup and then install a Virtual machine that is IPv6 only that uses the tunnel... so the VM is IPv6 only?
<jmarsden> And can you document step by step how to set that up??
<kai> well, you usually need an IPv6 tunnel provider. I personally use SiXXs, but it's not entirely trivial (or fast) to get a tunnel from these folks
<jmarsden> Any (free of cost) IPv6 provider would be fine for testing :)
<jmarsden> But all this tells me that in reality, for most triagers/MOTUs, confirming this bug is in fact *not* "a no-brainer"
<kai> that's why nobody reported this before, that's why nobody can triage it, that's why ipv6 doesn't work, that's why nobody uses IPv6 and that's why nobody reported this before
<kai> I don't know. if there's no AAAA record for the host, it's kind of obvious you can't reach it via IPv6 unless you use an IPv6->IPv4 proxy
<kai> windows updates have the same issue, but I was kind of hoping it'd be easier to fix it for ubuntu :)
<jmarsden> OK, so you are on the bleeding edge and so need to do extra work to help the rest of us explore your brave new IPv6 world... like clearly documenting steps to reproduce the issue, for someone who is not on an IPv6 issue and has no prior IPv6 experience...
<jmarsden> *then* you can call confirming it "a no-brainer" :)
<jmarsden> Maybe...
<kai> ok, working on it
<kai> I'm actually just dealing with ipv6 because vista started using it and someone needs to make sure samba works with that
<jmarsden> OK... if you can come up with the steps, I might even try them myself :)  I just subscribed to the bug...
<kai> oh well, somebody has to do the bleeding at the edge in any case :)
<jmarsden> Indeed... congratulations for being that somebody :)
<kai> thanks for the help in any case
<davmor2> kai: make sure that there are no ipv4 connections available samba iirc is an either or protocol not both,  but I could be wrong
<kai> davmor2: this is unrelated to samba, actually.
<davmor2> okay I came in part way through the conversation :)
<kai> davmor2: I've just set up a couple of windows and ubuntu vms to try an ipv6 only network, and noticed that neither windows nor ubuntu can get updates in that setup
<kai> due to their update hosts not being reachable via ipv6
<kai> I'd be happy to help fixing both sides but only ubuntu provides a bug tracker
<kai> :)
<davmor2> kai: I was about to say is it the vm at fault.
<davmor2> :)
<kai> no. local networking is fine, I can use ipv6.google.com to google and read news over the ipv6 site of heise.de
<kai> other than that, ipv6 only internet is a bit boring
<jmarsden> kai: I've signed up at SixXS... now we wait :)
<bddebian> Boo
<thekorn> hey bddebian
<bddebian> Hi thekorn
<BUGabundo> hey hey
<caa> hey
<BUGabundo> hey caa
<BUGabundo> how are my buddies tonight?
<caa> fairly quiet in here tonight
<BUGabundo> oh
<BUGabundo> there are days like that
<BUGabundo> maybe  I manage to get something done then
<BUGabundo> ehe
<caa> hehe
<BUGabundo> bug 401294 set to HIGH?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 401294 in gnome-applets "sound applet and notification icon create duplication" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401294
<BUGabundo> don't see a reason for it
<BUGabundo> sure its obnotions
<BUGabundo> but DOESN'T affect users in a way they can do their work
<kklimonda> hey guys
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-23
<BUGabundo> humm seb128 is not here
<BUGabundo> pedro neihter
<BUGabundo> should I upstream https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/403248
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403248 in gnome-power-manager "DIM will dim my screen even when not idle" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> or is it karmic related?
<caa> bug 403387 is not assigned a package, the bug itself is about audacious, but the the problem in this case is that the corresponding version audacious-plugings isn't in karmic yet
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403387 in ubuntu "audacious has broken dependencies in karmic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403387
<caa> should it be assigned to audacious or audacious-plugins?
<caa> the merge of audacious-plugins is bug 399617
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 399617 in audacious-plugins "Please merge audacious-plugins 2.1-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/399617
<thekorn>  /exit
<diverse_izzue> is this where i wanna be for the ubuntu hug day today?
<yofel> diverse_izzue: yes, welcome :)
<diverse_izzue> ok, question. say i cannot reproduce a bug which is "new" in a newer version of the program. should i mark it as "invalid" or "fixed"?
<yofel> diverse_izzue: I would set the bug to 'Incomplete' and post that I was unable to reproduce the issue in the newer version and ask the reporter if he is able to reproduce it with the newer version. After that I would go with the rules for Incomplete bug without a response if he doesn't answer. If he answers that he can't reproduce it as well then I would set the status to 'Invalid'
<yofel> use 'Fix Released' only when there really was a Fix released for this exact issue.
<trothigar> yofel, does newer in this context imply newer in the same version of ubuntu?
<yofel> trothigar: actually I would also ask him to check the bug in a newer ubuntu release if a newer one is available since the bug might be already fixed there. Although if the reported version is obsolete in his ubuntu release then he should try to reproduce it with his never version first.
<trothigar> yofel, so if the bugs fix in a later version, isn't it still a bug in the earlier version (assuming the earlier version is still within its supported time)?
<yofel> trothigar: that would then become a question if the newer package should be backported to the older release. But I'm not to confident about this myself, so maybe somebody else could comment on that?
<hggdh> if the bug is critical enough to justify a backport, and it is possible to, then it will be backported
<hggdh> please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports for more details of the process
<maxb> Backports don't require critical bugs
<hggdh> yeee. Indeed. Sorry, just wake up
<maxb> Backports just require adequate testing to establish justifiable belief that it will work on the older release and not break other things.
<maxb> This is a problem, because now we have PPAs, people generally can't be bothered
<hggdh> this is a point where the PPAs disrupted the process
<hggdh> diverse_izzue, going back to your original question: if you find a bug on a newer release of a package then: (1) if the package is from a PPA, or erternal, contact the authors directly; (2) if the package is from Ubuntu, open a bug on it; (3) if the package is the pure upstream version (either dist point or trunk), open the bug upstream
<hggdh> diverse_izzue, if you cannot reproduce a bug on a newer version, as yofel said, enter a comment about it, mark incomplete, and wait a bit. The bug -- if indeed fixed on a newer release -- is actually to go to Fix Released, with a comment that
<hggdh> the fix for the current user release may be implemented if the reporter requests it ("Nominate for Release"), and the fix does not require extensive rebase. Otherwise it is either a backport request, or no fix on reporter's release
<yofel> hm, that reminds me... The official backport procedure is to create a new bug in <release>-backports. But I've seen bugs that just had an affects of -backports added, is that a valid way too or should that be converted into a seperate backport request?
<yofel> s/affects of/affects on/
<hggdh> yofel, ideally, you create a bug in <release>-backports
<hggdh> it is not a good thing to have many different actions on the same bug
<daz_> hey guys, hope someone can help me, I've not sure if I've done the right thing or not
<daz_> I've put the following bug against compiz -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/391461
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391461 in compiz "Compiz Slow on Karmic w/ NVIDIA and 2.6.30 Kernel" [Undecided,New]
<daz_> just not sure if I was right to do so, could be a driver issue but no idea how to figure out what the culprit is. any advice?
<bddebian> Boo
<Kamusin> is gnome bugzilla website a litle overloaded?
<Kamusin> I can't load any url
<pedro_> Kamusin, that's "normal"
<BUGabundo> hey fellow ubunteros
<Hellow> 'ello BUGabundo
<caa> Hello
<BUGabundo> hello Hellow
<Hellow> XD
<BUGabundo> I bet you get that a lot
<BUGabundo> and when you are going to leave, do you change it to _goodby_ ?
<BUGabundo> :p
<caa> hehe
<BUGabundo> hey seb128
<seb128> hi BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> oh it was a reconnect
<BUGabundo> sorry to have bothered you :)
<yofel> hm, what is one supposed to do with an old bug report about a package that was only released in hardy and intrepid?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-24
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> bug 403248
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403248 in gnome-power-manager "DIM will dim my screen even when not idle" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403248
<BUGabundo> this guy must not know me
<BUGabundo> thanking me for using apport
<BUGabundo> errr *all* my bugs for the last to cycles have been filed with it
<caa> I think he was thanking you beacuse you were the first to use apport for that package
<BUGabundo> I guess
<BUGabundo> but I've filed GPM bugs before with apport
<yofel> hm, I guess since you were the first that used the new apport hook for g-p-m
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> seems like it
<BUGabundo> maybe he wrote it
<BUGabundo> and now is happy some one used it
<BUGabundo> eheh
<caa> hehe
<caa> probably
<BUGabundo> not even sure who _he_ is
 * BUGabundo slowly scroll room members list
<yofel> anybody an idea about my question?
<yofel> 00:23:28 < yofel> hm, what is one supposed to do with an old bug report about a package that was only released in hardy and intrepid?
<lifeless> if the package has been removed (not renamed), and its not something we'd do an RC update for, then close it wontfix
<lifeless> because we wont ;P
<yofel> lifeless: it's bug 106396 - I can't check it since the package doesn't exist in jauny and karmic and upstream is unreachable
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 106396 in bmpx "bmpx close unexpectedly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/106396
<micahg> yofel: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bmpx
<micahg> Deleted        in        jaunty-release                        on 2009-03-07        (Reason:          #337659, unmaintained, removed from Debian)
<yofel> micahg: thx, can you set the bug to wontfix then?
<micahg> sure
<micahg> well
<micahg> there's nothing we can do, right?
<yofel> well, *I* don't know how to fix the bug, nor do I know where to search for it, and since upstream can't be reached and the package is officially unmaintained I don't know who could do something about it
<micahg> done
<yofel> micahg: thank you
 * BUGabundo $ sle -ep; echo load /dev/urandom /dev/eyes
<micahg> I should have checked with motu first
 * micahg is checking now
<hggdh> micahg, this is correct, as lifeless stated.
<micahg> hggdh: ok, is that because of the error or becuase the package was removed?
<micahg> ubuntu-motu seemed to say that we would do SRUs if it's worthy
<micahg> ping hggdh
<bcurtiswx> how late it is
<bcurtiswx> wow
<bcurtiswx> Fantasie in D minor, i was in a good mood, stupid minor chords :P
<thekorn> good morning bugsquad
<LimCore> hi, can you please confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/403935
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 403935 in totem "Totem, VLC, kaffeine - pauses playback of movie, when switching screen (i.e. VT-9)" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> all sound stop when I switch between users.  report this bug against what package?
<LimCore> ok never mind it was dupe of 309724
<LimCore> I guess. Reopened it - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/309724   please test does this happens for you also
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 309724 in pulseaudio "no sound after fast switching between logged in users" [Low,Confirmed]
 * LimCore wonders why it is such a slowe day today
<lexual> I'm trying to close a bug, and can't see how. Am I missing something, or do I need some extra permissions?
<lfaraone> Lupine: well, what would the resolution be?
<lfaraone> Lupine: oops, wrong nick.,
<Lupine> np :)
<pedro_> thekorn, are you around?
<pedro_> grgr
<pedro_> bdmurray, i'm getting the following traceback while trying to add a comment to a report with python-launchpad-bugs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/230623/
<pedro_> bdmurray, script is available here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/230624/
<bdmurray> pedro_: python-launchpad-bugs isn't fully up to date with the all the launchpad changes.  I'd use launchpadlib if I were you.  If you need some help writing one let me know.
<pedro_> bdmurray, that's what i thought...
<pedro_> bdmurray, i'm migrating the scripts to launchpadlib now, found good examples at the ubuntu-qa-tools package
<bdmurray> pedro_: yes, uncheck-patch-comment covers what you are looking for
<bdmurray> pedro_: about like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/230734/
<pedro_> bdmurray, yeap, i was looking into exactly that file
<bdmurray> pedro_: well, great!
<bneff> Trying to install karmic alpha 3, but screen goes black after a few mins
<bneff> anyone had this?
<bneff> The installer gets to Starting Ubiquity,...now it has a bunch of vertical lines
<yofel> bneff: this channel is for help on triaging bugs, for karmic support please use #ubuntu+1. Thanks.
<bneff> cool thx
<james_w> bdmurray: when did you hit that lplib problem?
<bdmurray> james_w: yesterday
<james_w> I've got some of the same error
<james_w> my guess is that the update caused it to spit out a bad file
<james_w> and it sounds like that was cached
<bdmurray> yes, mine was probably running during the upgrade
<BUGabundo> ola
<hggdh> ola BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> atao nino
<l3dx> ntu-bugsquad/d3bb0a4cbd317fbf2111e83dc1d52504f9d636de
<Kamusin> sirs, I saw a report that have a post-installation script with broken packages, but main package is not in oficial ubuntu repository (daemon-tools)
<Kamusin> what status shoul be marked? can I marked as invalid or ..?
<Kamusin> should*
<bdmurray> If the bug is not about an Ubuntu package or one provided by Ubuntu it should be marked invalid
<Kamusin> thanks bdmurray ;)
<l3dx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/404339 <-- wishlist?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 404339 in ubuntu "Include Canon MP210 printer drivers" [Undecided,New]
<l3dx> anyone around?
<Admiral_Chicago> whats up l3dx
<l3dx> hi
<BUGabundo> some are l3dx
<l3dx> I've just started reading over the howtos\buglists and I've found a openoffice bug, but I can't quite figure out if I should upstream it
<l3dx> that is, I've found a bug filed by someone else
<l3dx> so..I was just hoping for some advice
<l3dx> should I file it over at oo.org and what should I do about the "ubuntu bug"
<BUGabundo> l3dx: talk to ogra
<BUGabundo> there are many restritions from SUN
<BUGabundo> for our bugd
<l3dx> BUGabundo: ok :)
<bdmurray> BUGabundo: calc is the maintainer of openoffice.org
<bdmurray> l3dx: what bug is it?
<l3dx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/404001
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 404001 in openoffice.org "wrong result of var() function" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> oopss
<BUGabundo> sorry ogra
<BUGabundo> I meant to say calc
 * BUGabundo slaps himself and goes to get a glass of water
<bdmurray> l3dx: Did you say you had tested it?
<l3dx> no, I've not
<l3dx> as I said, I'm 100% fresh in the game
<bdmurray> A good first step is to ensure the bug is reproducable, ideally with the development release of Ubuntu.
<l3dx> ok, so I should do a dist-upgrade right away?
<l3dx> though, this bug is for 9.04
<bdmurray> l3dx: Right, but it likely wouldn't be fixed in that release.  Karmic is still an alpha, while I run it w/o problems the bug could be tested with a Live CD.
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-25
 * BUGabundo $echo moo; reply: foobed
<bdmurray> l3dx: I'm not quite sure how to calculate variance but this http://www.ajdesigner.com/phpstatistics/variance_sample.php returns 5 also
<bdmurray> l3dx: if it is a bug it's likely an upstream bug
<l3dx> bdmurray: ok
<l3dx> I was just excited to find something I possibly could "contribute" to :P
<bdmurray> well, there is some research that could be done whether it be communicating with the reporter or trying to recreate it on karmic
<l3dx> wolfram alpha says 5 to
<l3dx> o
<l3dx> http://www78.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=variance+5%2C5%2C5%2C5%2C10
<l3dx> should I change to invalid?
<l3dx> I've already left a comment
<bdmurray> l3dx: incomplete while awaiting a response would have been more polite
<l3dx> good morning
<l3dx> bdmurray: agree, changed it to incomplete
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, I'd like someone to triage https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/402982
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 402982 in linux "Frequent screen flashing with intel video card (not present with the same packages and kernel 2.6.30)" [Undecided,New]
<LimCore> hi, this bug should be medium priority https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/309724
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 309724 in pulseaudio "no sound after fast switching between logged in users" [Low,Confirmed]
<LimCore> can someone look into that bug?
<BUGabundo> ola gente bonita
<Guest66297> Hello guys, I was wondering if any one has experienced the same issue as myself, I have an Dell Inspiron 630M (Intel 915 chipset/GMA900 graphics) laptop that will not boot the Alpha 3 of Karmick
<Guest66297> the live cd starts I hear the ubuntu start theme but the panels at the top and bottom of the screen keep flashing every 5-10 seconds
<BUGabundo> hi Guest66297. you are asking on the wrong channel
<BUGabundo> Guest66297: #ubuntu-bugs is meant for bug triaging not support
<BUGabundo> please visit #ubuntu for jaunty or previous versions, or #ubuntu+1 for karmic
<Guest66297> I wanted to report for others also
<Guest66297> if it is common
<Guest66297> will try Karmic then
<BUGabundo> ok Guest66297. np
<LimCore> hi people
<BUGabundo> ogasawara: or any one,  in case wants to take a look bug 404542
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 404542 in linux "system frozen after a few secs after login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404542
<Le-Chuck_ITA> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/402982
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 402982 in linux "Kernel mode switching causes frequent screen flickering with intel video card (not present with the same packages and kernel 2.6.30)" [Undecided,New]
<Le-Chuck_ITA> could someone please triage?
<yofel> Le-Chuck_ITA: next time you report a bug please use 'ubuntu-bug <package>' - then apport will add some information that might be relevant ;)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yofel: I could not because of the flickering!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but yes I have to learn to use it regularly, anyways
<Le-Chuck_ITA> the only time I used it, it was absolutely unneeded :)
<yofel> Le-Chuck_ITA: you can also use ubuntu-bug from a tty, save the report into a file and then submit the report from somewhere else, apport works over 'ssh -X' as well
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yofel: did not know, thanks!
<Le-Chuck_ITA> that seems much more hassle-free
<Le-Chuck_ITA> in my case, yofel, a reboot with the old kernel is sufficient
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yofel: you suggested me to add  i915.modeset=0 didn't you?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Just curious about the fact that the kernel says "unrecognised command line argument" so who is reading that? Xorg?
<yofel> not sure, I just know that's how kms is disabled, but not how that is actually done
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yofel: I'd like to be sure some developer acks the problem soon or later in karmic, even if maybe it's difficult to solve (but we would be still in time for creating a blacklist for kms)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> so I milestoned the bug, is this enough or may it be noticed too late?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Or maybe the kernel developers try to look at all bugs by default?
<yofel> I'm not very familiar with how the kernel team works, maybe somebody else can answer you that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hmm, I will retry on #ubuntu-kernel but it seems like they are excessively busy
<Le-Chuck_ITA> given the number of high priority bugs in linux in ubuntu I am not surprised at all
<Le-Chuck_ITA> will retry in a week
<Le-Chuck_ITA> yofel if you could triage that I would have finished my work on that bug :)
<penguin42> can someone help me with bug 404670 please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 404670 in pulseaudio "[karmic] Can't reload alsa modules because pulse won't die" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404670
<penguin42> Chris is right that it's a client restarting, but if this is gnome-settings-daemon (which it seems to be, together with the volume app) killing the settings daemon is not very nice
 * penguin42 isn't too sure what to do next - the change is a pain
<dajomu> anyone not asleap?
<penguin42> me
<dajomu> great.
<yofel> depends on the about of coffee you've got ;)
<yofel> s/about/amount
<dajomu> yes
<dajomu> hehe
<dajomu> still issues with the intel drivers here
<penguin42> dajomu: Video or intel?
<penguin42> bzzzt
<penguin42> video or audio?
<dajomu> intel
<dajomu> I can boot into gnome. I can hear the welcome sounde, but I cannot see anyting. only a dark screen
<yofel> dajomu: a specific bug number?
<penguin42> laptop screen or external display?
<dajomu> but 281402
<dajomu> but=bug
<yofel> bug 281402
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 281402 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845] display problem" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281402
<dajomu> yes
<dajomu> ok... I have to run... wife calling....***********
<bcurtiswx> haha
<yofel> dajomu: That bug is about an incorrect resolution, not about black screens
<yofel> also, can we shift this to #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 since this is more a support request
<bcurtiswx> yofel: i don't see a problem staying here since you're the only chatter going on
<bcurtiswx> when any user sees #ubuntu-bugs they immediately think ooh, a bug support channel
<yofel> yeah, but I don't think everyone from there is here as well, and they might know something too ;)
<bcurtiswx> which is why i think this channel needs a new name or a change of services :P
<bcurtiswx> yofel, don't disagree at all :D
<yofel> true
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-07-26
<penguin42> bcurtiswx: Is this not the right place to ask for things like which package something should be reported against or help with the politics of a bug report?
<bcurtiswx> penguin42: this is
<penguin42> ok
<penguin42> in that case can anyone suggest what to do with my bug 404670   should I make this against gnome-settings-daemon - but that doesn't sound right either
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 404670 in pulseaudio "[karmic] Can't reload alsa modules because pulse won't die" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/404670
<yofel> penguin42: well, you could try it and see what they tell you.
<penguin42> yofel: Try which thing - the restarting the settings daemon and volume daemon?
<yofel> penguin42: I meant the bug assignment, but if you find out how to restart them I'm interested, since killing gnome-settings-daemon seems kind of impossible...
<yofel> it restarts immediately
<penguin42> no, I managed to kill gnome-settings-daemon - it didn't restart; and that did let me reload alsa - but not everything was happy when I restarted the settings daemon later - so I'm wondering where to assign the bug if it's not pulseaudio
<penguin42> I could assign it to gnome-settings but it doesn't really seem that's necessarily there problem - but I do wonder wtf it is using pulse and why it restarts the daemon
<yofel> penguin42: isn't the settings daemon spawning pulse for the volume applet?
<penguin42> wouldn't the volume applet do that itself? All of the rest of the pulse clients seem to start pulse themselves
<yofel> penguin42: not sure, you could try to get a hold of dtchen when he's around, I think he knew quite a lot about alsa, pulse etc.
<penguin42> yeh
<penguin42> Chris may be right that it's not a bug in pulse - but I'm not 100% sure - how does pulse get restarted; is it via some library it provides?
<yofel> no idea, by default it's set to run on a per-session basis and not a system daemon
<yofel> but I don't know how that works
<penguin42> yes
<Sickki> any ideas how to fix karmic koala installation failing with those error messages? http://pastebin.com/m6b389a43
<virtuald> sickki: #ubuntu+1
<Sickki> yup
<kklimonda> hey
<BUGabundo> ola kklimonda
<thekorn> hey kklimonda
<thekorn> and BUGabundo
<chrisccoulson> hey kklimonda
<chrisccoulson> and BUGabundo and thekorn
<chrisccoulson> ;)
<BUGabundo> hey thekorn chrisccoulson
<thekorn> hehe chrisccoulson
 * BUGabundo echos: define recursion 
<thekorn> now, let's do this for all other user in this channel
<BUGabundo> http://www.google.com/search?q=recursion
<MT-> If a bug is a duplicate of another - what should happen with that bug? Should it be invalid, left as is, or?
<yofel> MT-: mark it as a duplicate of the other bug
<MT-> yofel: I meant with the status - do i change it, or will launchpad do that later?
<yofel> MT-: lp will take care of that after you mark it as a duplicate
<MT-> thanks
<dajomu> yofel: still online?
<yofel> dajomu: yes
<BUGabundo> why?
<BUGabundo> should he be sleeping?
<bcurtiswx> what irc client do most of you use
<BUGabundo> pidgin
<BUGabundo> ok ok its not a irc client
<BUGabundo> but suits my needs
<bcurtiswx> yeah, i do too.. but it seems the lacking full support for IRC is because they don't want it to be a main IRC client
<yofel> irssi now, but quassel is also nice for running it on a server and connecting to it, if you don't need that use XChat
<bcurtiswx> anything special about irssi?
<yofel> well, more like quassel is better for kde and xchat is better for gnome
<yofel> bcurtiswx: very nice terminal irc client ;)
<BUGabundo> ogasawara_: Jul 26 23:32:02 blubug kernel: [   97.510931] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff813f29af>]  [<ffffffff813f29af>] dbs_cpufreq_notifier+0x1f/0x40 http://paste.ubuntu.com/234127/
<BUGabundo> can't I just clone a bug??
<BUGabundo> I need to file 3 very similar kernel bugs
<BUGabundo> and I'm forced to run apport everytime
<BUGabundo> ogasawara_: bug 405066 and bug 405063
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 405066 in linux "Pid: 746, comm: kondemand/1 Tainted: P           2.6.31-3-generic #19-Ubuntu S37S" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405066
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 405063 in linux "Jul 26 23:28:11 blubug kernel: [24412.566286] Pid: 2893, comm: modem-manager Tainted: P      D    2.6.31-4-generic #22-Ubuntu S37S" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405063
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-26
<puff> Occasionally my mouse pointer will just get stuck.  If I have an external mouse plugged in, *that* will work.  I'm running ubuntu (edgy and now lucid, problem occurred on both) on a circa 2005 thinkpad t43p.  Is there any way to test whether this is driver related or possibly hardware related?
<trinikrono> hey triagers
<nigelb> bug 204898
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 204898 in alsa-lib (Ubuntu) "Better (non-linear) volume control (affects: 10) (heat: 68)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204898
<nigelb> crimsun_: ^ this one :)
<crimsun_> nigelb: I haven't actually inspected the patch yet, so I don't think adding a tag is appropriate at this moment.
<nigelb> okay!
<crimsun_> don't let the process block on me, of course :)
<nigelb> I can't make sense of the patch since audio is totally not my thing ;)
<nigelb> hggdh: poke, around?
<hggdh> nigelb: preparing to hit the bed, what can I do for you?
<nigelb> any luck with the evolution hook you were working on?
<hggdh> nigelb: yes, it is being worked on again, but now as a generic stack trace cleaner
<nigelb> hggdh: oooh, cool
<nigelb> I marked it as patch-needswork
<nigelb> (with great pleasure of course)
<hggdh> nigelb: ddecator and kermiac are doing the hard work
<nigelb> hggdh: btw, did you get to know what the bug squad secret is? :D
<hggdh> nigelb: yes, I will update (tomorrow morning) the bug with the new focus
<nigelb> hggdh: I know. I got them into writing hooks ;) More evil band of followers :p
<hggdh> nigelb: I did not. I *know* Pedro is pulling my leg, though
<nigelb> hahahaha
<nigelb> I wish he had a camera
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> but this is it, heading for the bed
<nigelb> heh, good night!
<nigelb> I'm heading to get ready to face monday ;)
<kermiac> oi :P
<kermiac> that reminds me hggdh, I need to ask you some questions re the arsenal script you discussed with dray. I hate timezones, I think I'll just email you
<nisshh> bdmurray: you there?
<nigelb> nisshh: what is this about? may be one of us can help?
<nisshh> nigelb: maybe, i was just going to let one of the bugsquad team admins know that there are a bunch of people (including me) that are waiting to be approved
<nisshh> just been waiting for a few days now, thats all
<nigelb> nisshh: you need to poke pedro or ara.
<nigelb> The last one week they were all in prague at a sprint
<nigelb> I'm sure everything will be done today :)
<nisshh> right
<nisshh> nigelb: thanks for the info :)
<nigelb> np :)
<vish> nisshh: also , we can poke hggdh for that ;)
<nisshh> vish: right
<tbsdy> hi folks, is there a way of reporting firefox bugs that I've logged in launchpad upstream?
<tbsdy> I'm finding that the latest update to Firefox crashes every 3 minutes
<tbsdy> now I've logged a bug in launchpad after enabling apport, but not sure if there is something further I can do to get to the bottom of this issue
<tbsdy> actually seems to be an issue with sqlite
<tbsdy> Bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/610039
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 610039 in firefox (Ubuntu) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in sqlite3VdbeExec() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,New]
<tbsdy> if anyone is interested
<tbsdy> I've installed the dbg package also, so it should have a full stack trace
<hggdh> vish: I will check the wait list for bugsquad now
<vish> hggdh: yay ~o~ :)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> vish: all backlog for bugsquad worked on
<vish> hggdh: thanks. :)
<headbuster> Hello
<headbuster> I need guidance
<headbuster> I am new to the bugsquad team
<hggdh> headbuster: please ask your questions/express your doubts. Anyone here will help (given time)
 * hggdh is rebooting on new Maverick kernel
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> om26er, you there?
<om26er> abhijit, wasnt here, now I am ;)
<abhijit> om26er, ok can you come in im?
<om26er> ya
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-27
<chilicuil> good afternoon, do u think I should assign bug 609744 to networkmanager or to network-manager-applet? I'm assigning packages to the bugs who dont have one
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 609744 in ubuntu "NetworkManager delay before connection (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609744
<charlie-tca> network-manager for lucid
<kermiac> hggdh: you around mate?
<hggdh> kermiac: still ;-)
<hggdh> kermiac: what can I do for you?
<kermiac> howdy hggdh :)
<hggdh> cheers kermiac
<kermiac> I (finally) have some time to start looking into the apport sanitiser thing now & Dray told me I should check out the arsenal scripts to generate a .csv file
<hggdh> yes, there is probably something there
<kermiac> what script should i be looking at? I'm drawing a blank - probably because i dont understand exactly what they're doing
<hggdh> I haven't looked myself, but arsenal has a *lot* of scripts
<hggdh> hold on
<kermiac> ok :)
<hggdh> a good place to look is inder ./scripts
<kermiac> yup, i had a quick look in there last week
<kermiac> I'm just grabbing the branch again (i'm on my work pc atm)
<hggdh> kermiac: let me look at it tomorrow (dinner is ready, and S.O. will get unhappy if I am not there). I will write one script if needed
<hggdh> kermiac: and send it to you
<kermiac> haha, no probs hggdh - I totally understand where you're coming from ;)
<hggdh> :-)
<kermiac> thanks for looking into it for me mate.
<Laibsch> I'm seeing a regression-update bug in network-manager: bug 610287
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 610287 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[regression] hardware wifi switch kills eth0 as well (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610287
<Laibsch> When I press the hardware wifi switch wifi gets disabled fine.  But since about a month ago it also disables eth0.
<Laibsch> I see that network-manager was last updated in March
<Laibsch> so, I guess it's not a regression in that package
<Laibsch> where else could it be?
<Laibsch> I already tried running an older kernel where I'm quite sure that this used to work
<Laibsch> current system with older kernel is affected as well
<jt___> I believe I have found a bug which stops me from authenticating on my university wireless network (using wpa2, ttls pap). However, it does work on the first attempt after resuming from standby, I believe it is a driver problem and am not sure how to file the bug, I have syslogs etc.
<jt___> this is on a laptop (EEEPC 1000h, with Ralink RT2860)
<stlsaint> vish: ping
<jt_1> Sorry, net dropped out
<km0r3> I don't think bug 610304 is affiliated with gdm.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 610304 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdm doesn't use ambiance (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610304
<km0r3> I mean it doesn't affect gdm.
<km0r3> Any hints?
<km0r3> changed to `gnome-desktop`.
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<devildante> hi guys
<devildante> can someone triage bug 595555?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595555 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "screensaver can't be interrupted once fade begins (affects: 8) (dups: 6) (heat: 78)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595555
<devildante> importance medium
<kermiac> gah, i hate copy/paste fail in bug reports... we really need to be able to edit reports within the first couple of minutes. I've got a feeling there might even be a bug report related to that
<devildante> kermiac: what are you talking about?
<kermiac> i copied a standard response & forgot to edit the bug number info when asking somone to 'apport-collect' before hitting the big magic button
<devildante> it happened to me too
<kermiac> I'm just bagging myself publicly for doing an 'oopsie' ;)
<devildante> :)
<devildante> but it would good if we could edit comments
<devildante> anyhow, could you triage bug 595555 for me?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595555 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "screensaver can't be interrupted once fade begins (affects: 8) (dups: 6) (heat: 78)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595555
<kermiac> ok, looking
<kermiac> devildante: 595555 could do with some more info like package version information
<kermiac> devildante: did you report upstream?
<kermiac> devildante: let me rephrase that... are you the one who reported it upstream?
<devildante> kermiac yes
<kermiac> the upstream report needs package version info too
<kermiac> devildante: ^^
<devildante> kermiac: on the upstream report, it is specified that 2.30.x is the version (on right of the report)
<devildante> or do you mean the "GNOME version" or "GNOME target" boxes?
<kermiac> devildante: no, that's a fair call. Don't worry so much about the upstream report (I'm not familiar with what info the gnome-screensaver devs want). I looked through a few other reports & it doesn't seem to be required
<devildante> kermiac: ok, thx for clarifying
<devildante> so should this bug be triaged?
<kermiac> devildante: however, the LP report needs version info. The dupes look like they're using 2.30.0-1ubuntu1
<kermiac> please add the package version to the LP report, then I'll set it to triaged for you mate
<devildante> kermiac: okay
<kermiac> devildante: what's your LP id mate?
<devildante> kermiac: ~ilidrissi.amine
<kermiac> devildante: thanks. did you add the package version info?
<kermiac> if not, I'll do it & set it to traiged as I have to go afk
<devildante> kermiac: is there a specific place where you can put the version, or simply in the description?
<kermiac> devildante: just in the description. Don't worry about it with this one. I've got to comment as to why it's being marked as triaged so I can add the version info this time
<devildante> kermiac: okay, thx a lot
<kermiac> gah, edge timeouts ftw :P
<kermiac> devildante: ok, done. Thanks for helping mate
<gorilla> kermiac: where's the win when edge timesout?
<devildante> kermiac: np, thanks too
<kermiac> gorilla: the magic refresh button haha
<kermiac> ok, I'm off for a while
<gorilla> kermiac: heh.. later then.
<devildante> later kermiac
<om26er> how to do SRU request?
<om26er> !sru
<ubot2> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<devildante> hey guys, what does the 'rhubarb' tag mean?
<devildante> found it in bug 576944
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 576944 in apturl (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Firefox asks which application it must use for apt links (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/576944
<baptistemm> appart being a vegetable I don't know
<devildante> :p
<vish> devildante: design is not meant to be understood ;p
<vish> devildante: its just a tag that design team uses last cycle it was some other fruit or something..
<vish> devildante: ah , not fruit , it was "gloam"
<qthan> Hi vish
<vish> qthan: hey..
<qthan> thanks for approving my membership to the bugsquad mentorship group!
<vish> qthan: np. thanks for helping with bugs ! :)
<qthan> my pleasure!
<qthan> i'm trying to triage my first bug atm... but am not quite sure where to start!
<qthan> my mentor thekorn isn't online yet... do u mind if I ask u for some advise?
<vish> qthan: hmm, I'm stepping out for a bit.. though you can ask questions here and someone will ans too
<qthan> sure np, thanks vish!
<qthan> hi sense...
<qthan> sense: hi sense...
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> i reported this bug some day ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freecol/+bug/609503 and they now released fix. but they only talked about defian and maverick.
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 609503 in freecol (Debian) (and 1 other project) "freecol crashes after some playing (affects: 1) (heat: 133)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<abhijit> what about my lucid? that bug is still exists in my system?>
<abhijit> help please
<Kangarooo> whats the name of apt-get to report about it ubuntu-bug ? ubuntu-bug apt-get shows package doesnt exist using apt shows its not ubuntu package and apt-utils also not ubuntu package
<abhijit> kermiac, can you help?
<qthan> sorry kangaroo, can u rephrase your question?
<Kangarooo> qthan: ubuntu-bug apt-get shows no such package ubuntu-bug apt and also for apt-utils says its not ubuntu package
<abhijit> anyone please?
<qthan> kangaroo: I just tried running 'ubuntu-bug apt' and i was able to generate a apport bug report...
<qthan> kangaroo:  apt was associated with apt 0.7.25.3ubuntu9.1
<qthan> Kangarooo: sorry, not quite sure to help you there!
<qthan> Kangarooo: sorry, not quite sure how to help you there!
<Kangarooo> qthan: i found problem. it loks like when changing sources list then cant use ubuntu-bug after update finally worked
<qthan> Kangarooo: cool bananas! glad u sorted that out!
<gorilla> Kangarooo: Ahh.. that makes sense. It could be a bug in itself though :-)
<Kangarooo> gorilla: i just reported it
<gorilla> Kangarooo: Cool. Not sure how quickly it will get fixed though.
<Kangarooo> i dont know any reason why it shouldnt allow to report
<abhijit> i reported this bug some day ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freecol/+bug/609503 and they now released fix. but they only talked about defian and maverick.
<abhijit> what about my lucid? that bug is still exists in my system?>
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 609503 in freecol (Debian) (and 1 other project) "freecol crashes after some playing (affects: 1) (heat: 133)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<abhijit> leave it i am now installing latest version of freecol :(
<abhijit> :)
<yofel> Kangarooo: you can't use ubuntu-bug for commands, to file a bug agianst the apt-get command you either have to find out which package it belongs to (in this case apt) or use the full path 'ubuntu-bug /usr/bin/apt-get' or 'ubuntu-bug $(which apt-get)'
<yofel> (there was a bug open about that iirc)
<astone> hi
<astone> any 1?
<yofel> !anyone
<ubot2> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<astone> :) k
<astone> why does ubuntu 10.04 sees my hdd as raid?
<micahg> !support
<ubot2> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<astone> even if they are configured AHCI
<astone> thx
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-28
<starspot> On a new 64-bit install for my neighbor he asked me to set his only user account to "login without password" and now I get errors on startup
<holstein> hey starspot
<holstein> did you set it back and see if all is well?
<holstein> was it errors with WIFI?
<holstein> i seem to have issues with that as well
<starspot> holstein, I think it was because I chose the option to encrypt the drive at install and never entered a passphrase
<starspot> no matter, I'm in boot disc now and deleting partitions for a re-install. didn't know what else to do
<starspot> but I have noticed several buggy-looking issues with user logins, especially in KDE
<holstein> i always say your not doing it right unless you break everything and have to reinstall a couple times ;)
<starspot> heheh
<starspot> I'm getting more experienced with gparted, thass for sure
<Muscovy> How do I file a packaging-requested bug?
<yofel> Muscovy: please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<Muscovy> yofel: I've already read the process for introducing a new package. I'm just not sure you to file the needs-packaging bug, since I only know of how to report bugs with apport or ubuntu-bug.
<holstein> hey guys
<holstein> i have a bug i filed
<yofel> !bugs
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/610642
<ubot2> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 610642 in ubuntu "'Select Guided - resize "drive details" and use freed space and press Enter' option missing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> and i cant reproduce it again
<yofel> hm....
<holstein> how would i mark it? or remove it?
<yofel> Muscovy: what do you get if you open https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect&field.tag=needs-packaging ?
<yofel> (that's linked from the NewPackages wiki page)
<Muscovy> Oh.
<Muscovy> Thanks.
<yofel> holstein: well, if you really can't reproduce it then close the bug by setting the status to 'Invalid' (btw, I'm guessing that's from the installer, please file the bug with 'ubiquity' as package next time)
<holstein> yofel: will do
<holstein> i marked it invalid
<holstein> i saw that before, but it seemed 'greyed out'
<holstein> its done though, thanks
<qthan> hello..
<qthan> have a question about searching for bugs in launchpad...
<qthan> what are Milestones?
<jpds> Like, alpha1, alpha2, beta1, ...
<qthan> but what do these 'alpha1, alpha2...' actually mean?
<qthan> are they different releases of ubuntu?
<jpds> qthan: No, they are stages within a release cycle.
<qthan> jpds: ok, so should I worry about these Milestones when searching for bugs?
<qthan> jpds: sorry if the questions seem silly jpds! I'm new to this and I'm just not quite sure what bugs I should be looking at...
<jpds> qthan: I suggest looking at bugs against programs you use often and see if you can reproduce them
<qthan> ok, i'll try that
<qthan> jpds: thanks jpds!
<jpds> No problem, feel free to ask if you need anything.
<qthan> jpds: ok
<qthan> jpds: I'm looking at this bug atm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-utils/+bug/609843?comments=all
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 609843 in gnome-utils (Ubuntu) "memory leaks (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<qthan> jpds: i can replicate the bug on my desktop by following the instructions in the bug description...
<om26er> 6000 files is not a small number. I wont call that a memory leak
<qthan> jpds: so what is my next step?
<qthan> om26er: it may not be a memory leak, true.... but it does caused a load spike, and suddenly chews up a large amount of RAM...
<qthan> om26er: I was running top in a terminal while I dragged all the files to another nautilus window...
<om26er> qthan, what happens if you close the search utility. does the memory  usage come down?
<qthan> om26er: sorry for delay, i am just running the search utility again and seeing what happens if i let it running a little longer...
<qthan> om26er: here is my top output:
<qthan> top - 23:09:44 up  2:42,  2 users,  load average: 0.80, 1.12, 0.89
<qthan> Tasks: 203 total,   2 running, 201 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<qthan> Cpu(s):  4.3%us,  1.9%sy,  0.2%ni, 92.2%id,  1.5%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<qthan> Mem:   4056520k total,  4023256k used,    33264k free,     1056k buffers
<qthan> Swap:  2931852k total,  2208988k used,   722864k free,    36708k cached
<qthan>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<qthan>  3383 haqt      20   0 5148m 3.0g 3352 S    1 77.2   0:21.87 gnome-search-tool
<qthan>  2757 haqt      20   0 1053m 345m 343m S   21  8.7   3:03.66 /usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox --comment lucid-mini-amd64 --startvm 41b4bd1f-1245-42a1-85ed-d527079776fd --no-startvm-errormsgbox
<qthan>  2464 haqt      20   0  802m 122m 6436 S    0  3.1  11:50.66 /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.8/firefox-bin
<qthan>  1018 root      20   0  158m  19m 3204 S    3  0.5   9:53.28 /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-HiXAz4/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<qthan>  3038 haqt      20   0  673m  13m 5448 S    0  0.3   0:15.35 pidgin
<qthan>  1562 haqt      20   0  706m  11m 2496 S    0  0.3   0:21.05 nautilus
<qthan> mmmm... probably hard to see what's going on since the formatting's all whacked...
<om26er> i see 77.2% mem usage
<qthan> yea... here's top after i kill search proc...
<qthan> top - 23:12:09 up  2:44,  2 users,  load average: 0.28, 0.77, 0.78
<qthan> Tasks: 202 total,   1 running, 201 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie
<qthan> Cpu(s):  1.4%us,  1.1%sy,  0.9%ni, 96.0%id,  0.5%wa,  0.1%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<qthan> Mem:   4056520k total,   865004k used,  3191516k free,     1704k buffers
<qthan> Swap:  2931852k total,   414852k used,  2517000k free,    59480k cached
<qthan>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<qthan>  2757 haqt      20   0 1053m 345m 344m S    5  8.7   3:06.13 /usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox --comment lucid-mini-amd64 --startvm 41b4bd1f-1245-42a1-85ed-d527079776fd --no-startvm-errormsgbox
<qthan>  2464 haqt      20   0  802m 129m 9644 S    0  3.3  11:53.17 /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.8/firefox-bin
<qthan>  1018 root      20   0  158m  21m 3616 S    2  0.5   9:57.11 /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-HiXAz4/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<qthan> so memory's all freed once proc was killed...
<jpds> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<qthan> sorry! i'll checkout pastebin now...
<qthan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/470250/
<qthan> can u see my top output with that link?
<om26er> yes.. and memory usage is back to normal
<qthan> also, the copy (or would it be mv) operation was not carried out...
<qthan> so would that be a bug confirmed?
<om26er> I dont think its a bug.. copy action where the number of files is too large will certainly consume system resources
<qthan> yes, true... i can see the cpu load go up due to the disk activity... but the files i was looking for were just a few thousand jpgs ~few hundred kb in size each...
<qthan> there should not have be any problems in copying a few thousand jpgs to another folder, right?
<primes2h> Hello hggdh, my membership in ubuntu-bugcontrol is about to expire in a day. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol
<primes2h> I wish it  was renewed if possible . :-)
<hggdh> primes2h: looking into it now
<hggdh> primes2h: done, thank you for helping :-)
<primes2h> hggdh: Thank you very much! BTW, how r u? do u remember we met at the last UDS?
<primes2h> hggdh: I'm one of the two italian guys  that attended the UDS.
<vish> primes2h: hmm , i think there might have been more Italians too :D
<charlie-tca> y
<hggdh> primes2h: yes, I do remember you (and Paolo) :-)
<njin_> I'm not able to understand this: laptop with Usb keyboard, when restart usb keyboard don't work in Grub OS selection, after work, restart from Windows ever works. At wich package have to assign ?
<njin_> Is possible that ubi save a last config file before reboot and something is wrong in this?
<primes2h> vish: Sure, but hggdh understood what I meant ;-)
<drew212> dangit, I've been moving so I haven't had time to do any triage =X.
<gnomefreak> can anyone confirm bug 611001
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 611001 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Password prompt shows when automatically login (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611001
<hggdh> gnomefreak: out of sheer curiosity (I cannot test it) -- wouldn't the password request be related to the gnome-keyring?
<gnomefreak> hggdh: it would if it was mandiatory. i get the feeling it is using the keyring prompt for the auto login request. but yes i have thought of that
<gnomefreak> gnome-keyring should not need a password for itself
<gnomefreak> unless you request for it
<hggdh> well, by default g-k will have the same password as your login
<gnomefreak> that would defeat the point of auto wouldnt it?
<hggdh> yes, and it is (or was, not up-to-date) a knwon issue
<hggdh> the bypass was to reset your g-k to empty
<hggdh> er, s/g-k/& password/
<gnomefreak> thats kind of crappy :(
<hggdh> :-)
<gnomefreak> well at least it is known
<hggdh> not really. If you accept you want automagic login, then you really do not need a password for the keyring
<hggdh> it is like taking out the front door(not just not locking it), but wanting all rooms locked
<gnomefreak> true
<gnomefreak> hggdh: any easy way to apply that work around?
<vish> gnomefreak: i'm pretty sure that is a dup ... that has been a feature for a very long time
<vish> and totally irritates me :s
<hggdh> gnomefreak: enter the passphrase, and then open System/Preferences/Password & Encryption Keys; alt-click on the login keyring, and change the passphrase
<gnomefreak> it was worked out in Lucid by release time IIRC
<vish> gnomefreak: nope
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> vish: i thought it was.
<vish> i still have that in Lucid.. and not sure how to get out of it :(
<gnomefreak> vish: see above
 * gnomefreak trying it
<gnomefreak> or atleast will be
<vish> hggdh: you can change the passphrase , but when we auto-login , we have to unlock
<hggdh> vish: you have to set the passphrase to null
<vish> oh!
<vish> hmm.. never tried that :D
<gnomefreak> ok be back going to see if it worked
<gnomefreak> hggdh: thanks it works
 * gnomefreak happy now
<hggdh> gnomefreak: cool! one down ;-)
<gnomefreak> vish: it works on 10.10
<vish> yay!
<vish> hehe , this is like one of the locks on a live cd! where you get prompted for a pword and just hitting enter works :D
<vish> that thing has been bothering me for a very long time ;)
<gnomefreak> updated bug
<gnomefreak> vish: that makes 2 of us
 * hggdh is happy for having gotten one right :-)
<hggdh> so 3 of us
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> my TTYs started working this last reboot
<hggdh> even better, two down <unknown/> to go
 * gnomefreak not likely going to get chrome to work in ff4
<gnomefreak> well it works but nothing else does with it
<Daekdroom> Is this where I ask how to report a bug? (information I need to give, package to link against etc)
<charlie-tca> We usually recommend using "ubuntu-bug <package_name>" to help get all the information required
<Daekdroom> charlie-tca, yeah, but it's a DRM regression bug.
<Daekdroom> Should I file it against the kernel version?
<charlie-tca> doesn't matter
<charlie-tca> regression is still a bug.
<Daekdroom> Ok.
<charlie-tca> I think it is against the kernel. <package_name> becomes "linux"
<charlie-tca> You can add a comment before submitting that it is a possible regression
<Daekdroom> charlie-tca, should I use the kernel I'm reporting against when using ubuntu-bug command or it doesn't matter?
<charlie-tca> no, use ubuntu-bug linux
<Daekdroom> I mean, which kernel I have to be booted on.
<charlie-tca> It will tell us the actual kernel in the report
<charlie-tca> Yes, if it is not the kernel in use at the time, include the information from "uname -a"
<Daekdroom> Ok. Rebooting.
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-29
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<edakiri> Is there a documentation page about taking screen shots for bug reports?  I'm using XFCE as desktop.
<baptiste1m> if you have a print screen key on your keyboard you should be able to take screenshot
<edakiri> baptiste1m: that alone does not work.
<baptistemm> sorry I don't use XFCE, I just though it would work
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<shurathing> Hello, was sent here from ubuntu channel. Running 10.04 on HP Mini 110-3030 with Atheros AR9285 Wireless Adapter. Installed backports--lucid-generic. I can see networks, but can't connect. Here is the exit thing, someone said they see something crashing in the kernel... http://pastebin.com/uR6qzEX3
<micahg> edakiri: there's xfce4-screenshooter
 * edakiri looks
<mr_pouit> and it's mapped to printscreen & alt+prinscreen in the default xubuntu config iirc
<mr_pouit> *printscreen
<edakiri> i did not do the default xubuntu install.  I installed a base system first, then xorg & xfce . PrintScreen is not mapped for me.  I'm looking in the docs for how, now.
<mr_pouit> edakiri: settings manager > keyboard
<Pici> vitims
<Pici> oops
<xelister> I dont want to complain, but how come scponly is broken as always for years
<xelister> one would expect ubutu would be capable to work as reasonable secure sftp server
<xelister> scponlyc is broken in many ways
<charlie-tca> xelister: this channel is for triaging bugs, we don't fix them
<charlie-tca> xelister: is there any information that can be added to the bugs to help the developers resolve the issues?
<xelister> charlie-tca:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scponly/+bug/611400
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 611400 in scponly (Ubuntu) "scopnly - scponlyc fails to chroot and the make chroot script fails (affects: 1) (heat: 260)" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> That is a brand new bug. I don't think the developers even have had a chance to look at it yet
<xelister> I suppose there is no way that I can help "to get it fixed" other then learning it all and then fixing it?
<ZykoticK9> Question regarding reporting a new bug vs adding to an existing.  So duplicate bugs are preferred over trying to add to existing?  Just tried an apport-collect on a bug i don't own and am surprised by the message.
<yofel> xelister: did you file the bug?
<edakiri> xelister: if there exists an upstream package, add it upstream and link the Ubuntu bug to upstream.  If you are not already, subscribe to the bugs so that you can provide explanations and testing.
<xelister> yofel: it is filled as above
<yofel> that bug is missing the ubuntu release and the scopnly version
<xelister> yofel: sorry, fixed
<bdmurray> Did I see somebody talking about the greasemonkey scripts in chrome earlier?
<hggdh> bdmurray: I think it was gnomefreak
<hggdh> ZykoticK9: it depends on what bug you are experiencing
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-30
<jayant> hey... everytime i boot up my wireless doesn't work until i go to the hardware drivers and remove and activate the wireless drivers again... anyone can tell me how to activate them at startup??
<micahg> !support
<ubot2> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Deist_> I have a bug to report.
<micahg> !bugs
<ubot2> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Deist_> !bug
<micahg> Deist_: the message was for you :)
<Deist_> Hah, yes I saw that.
<Deist_> Just a bit tired.
<Deist_> Not sure what package it was but it was a xorg.conf issue.
<micahg> Deist_: check this out then: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<Deist_> Great, thanks!
<micahg> Deist_: np
<jayant> i was send here from the ubuntu channel..
<jayant> :(
<micahg> !ask | jayant
<ubot2> jayant: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * micahg is bot happy right now :D
<jayant> everytime i restart my wireless doesn;t work..... i have to remove and activate the wireless driver each time...
<micahg> jayant: oh, sorry, you were from above :)
<jayant> np .. but can you help me?
 * micahg can help file a bug
<Deist_> It really wasn't a bug. Just me being tired.
<Deist_> sorry.
<jayant> ok... is it bug? or is there any way to make the driver activate at startup or something?
<Deist_> ah, Sorry. Talking to my self.
<Deist_> Not sure I can help you.
<jayant> ok....np....
<micahg> jayant: I'm assuming you have linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic installed?
<jayant> uhhh... let me check
<micahg> jayant: or some version of linux-backports-modules
<micahg> jayant: that package has newer wireless drivers which can fix some issues
<jayant> ok...i dont have it installed.. should i do it now?
<micahg> jayant: you can try installing it
<micahg> see if that fixes your issue
<micahg> jayant: otherwise file a bug with these procedures: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<jayant> ok..thanks..
<saegeoff> hello, how do I get started on the bug-squad
<micahg> saegeoff: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<saegeoff> hi
<tuos> Should I mark status to "Fix committed" or "In progress" when I have a fix proposal in my bzr-branch but it is not reviewed yet?
<micahg> tuos: neither
<micahg> tuos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/CodeReviews, try asking in #ubuntu-reviews what they like the status to be
<tuos> micahg: Thanks! I have missed that part of the documentation quite totally.. :S embarassing..
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<chilicuil> hi there, I'm trying to request a sync using $ requestsync, however when I do it I've the following output, I've the python-debian package, http://pastebin.com/VWHCbXgN any clue?
<chilicuil> I've the same error if I use the bzr version
<chilicuil> nvm, I've purge it and reinstall it, and now it works -.-'
 * kamusin happy sysadmin day for everyone! (sysadmin's of course)
<David-T> ah. that explains why i had a bad day. I'm not a sysadmin
<ari-tczew> I've lost sound on my ubuntu maverick after upgrade jack-audio-connection-kit :/ what happened?
<kangarooo> charlie-tca: hi i was already for sure thinking no use of bug reporting since a lot bugs previously was sayd doesnt have needed info. lately all get triaged.. Bug 606712 has really all needed info? where to see and how to know that?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606712 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio crashed with SIGSEGV in pa_asyncmsgq_dispatch() (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606712
<charlie-tca> It has the information required by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<charlie-tca> ari-tczew: support is in #ubuntu
<kangarooo> charlie-tca: is it becouse apport retacing service retraced that this one doesnt have error reading memory? ive noticed sometimes they have that error reding memory
<charlie-tca> No, the error reading memory comes from your own computer
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-31
<brummbaer> hello. i'd like to volunteer some time helping the bugsquad, and to make sure i get in the flow smoothly, i was hoping to sign up for a mentor. this page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors) says i need to create a user wiki-page? is that necessary, and if so, how can i do so?
<JoeMaverickSett> brummbaer, i think you should take a look at these: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnEditing, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomepageBTTemplate, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomepageBTTemplate2
<brummbaer> thanks JoeMaverickSet; i've gone ahead and setup the wiki page, added it to my launchpad profile and applied to bugsquad-mentors and bugsquad. looking forward to helping out!
<stlsaint> vish: ping
<Tux414> Hello all, I have an acer aspire 3810TZ and my internal microphone doesn't work. Also my internet shows unknown or 1 mbps. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<kermiac> !support | Tux414
<ubot2> Tux414: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Tux414> I am on everything and having no luck. this is the same bug for 3 months. I get errors when I try reporting it
<Tux414> I was told to come here.
<kermiac> Tux414: I don't know why someone would tell you to come here, but I have noticed people being sent here from #ubuntu lately. This channel is to help with triaging bugs. Have you filed a bug report? I am more than happy to help you file a bug report so that the right devs see it
<maxwellian> Tux414: What errors do you get when you try reporting?
<Tux414> I don't remember because I did it three times and got the same problems
<kermiac> Tux414: have you looked at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Tux414> yes, I tried it and had no luck.
<kermiac> Tux414: to file a bug report for a sound related issue please perform the following command from a terminal window "ubuntu-bug -p alsa-base" (without the quotes)
<holstein> Tux414: i assume you've ran alsamixer
<holstein> and turned all the sliders up
<holstein> they can be mis-labled
<kermiac> gorilla: !ping, will you be around tonight mate? nisshh & I are going to be working through some bugsquad/triaging stuff if you're interested/available
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<simon___> Hello, I have found a bug, but don't know where to report it. Could somebody help? It's in the asus_laptop driver.
<yofel_> simon___: for drivers please file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug linux' (preferebly while running the buggy kernel)
<simon___> actually, it's not the driver itself. i have a packard-bell computer and the kernel loads asus_laptop by default, which is causing some problems
<yofel> hm
<simon___> the workaround is to blacklist that driver
<yofel> maybe ask in #ubuntu-kernel, I'm not sure how driver auto-detect works
<simon___> will try, thanks
<vol7ron> pgadmin3: relocation error: pgadmin3: symbol _ZN21wxMemoryFSHandlerBase19AddFileWithMimeTypeERK8wxStringPKvmS2_, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0 with link time reference
<vol7ron> similar to: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=544620
<ubot2> Debian bug 544620 in libwxgtk2.8-0 "can not open pgadmin3 : pgadmin3: relocation error: pgadmin3: symbol _ZN21wxMemoryFSHandlerBase19AddFileWithMimeTypeERK8wxStringPKvjS2_, version WXU_2.8.5 not defined in file libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0 with link time reference" [Serious,Open]
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> need help to set imp of this two bugs
<abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.8/+bug/612053
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 612053 in wxwidgets2.8 (Ubuntu) "Relocatin error for libgtk (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<abhijit> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.8/+bug/612049
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 612049 in wxwidgets2.8 (Ubuntu) "Relocation error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<abhijit> kermiac, ping
<abhijit> vish, ping
<abhijit> charlie-tca, ping
<charlie-tca> yes?
<charlie-tca> What importance did you want?
<vish> abhijit: pong.. and charlie-tca has asked a Q ;)
<abhijit> vish, :)
<abhijit> charlie-tca, due to this bug i am not able to run pgadmin and codelite at all.
<abhijit> charlie-tca, critical.
<charlie-tca> okay. We do not set importance based on a single user, normally. We do set it according to guidelines at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<abhijit> charlie-tca, lots of users already face them. only they dont reported it to launchpad. i know one of them personaly.
<vish> abhijit: when requesting an importance for a bug , usually we would like *you* to say which importance , so that we review and set it..
<abhijit> vish, charlie-tca critical importance.
<vish> abhijit: why critical? have you read the wiki charlie-tca pointed to?
<abhijit> vish,  yes i read last time. i came here ;)
<vish> abhijit: who are the several other users? no one has confirmed the bug..
<abhijit> vish, charlie-tca this is a very imp bug. kde is messing so much.
<charlie-tca> But it is only very important for those who add then remove kde?
<abhijit> vish, charlie-tca if you search google for that bug then there are lots of results.
<abhijit> charlie-tca, right.
<charlie-tca> Then it works for those who do not add kde, right?
<abhijit> charlie-tca, right.
<charlie-tca> and, you are confirming your own bugs?
<abhijit> charlie-tca, sorry
<charlie-tca> If I have a single reporter, confirming the bug because no one is, it is not even medium importance, it might be wishlist
<abhijit> :(
<abhijit> charlie-tca, i am completly unable to run total two major programs due to that. i dont think its a wishlist.
<charlie-tca> Guidelines to confirm tell me I need at least two reporters to confirm the bugs
<abhijit> charlie-tca, then what should i do now?
<vish> abhijit: reading from the blog, it is a known issue , but are you sure it hasnt been reported yet? its longstanding and the issue dates back to 8.04 , have you looked for dups?
<abhijit> vish, its reported. but what i found was in debian. not here
<charlie-tca> Both packages are in universe, so are not even needed by the majority of users
<abhijit> vish, charlie-tca then only two optins remain for me 1. reinstall ubuntu 2. wait for bugs to comirmed and then solved.
<vish> abhijit: 3, never try kubuntu again? :D
<abhijit> vish, yah.
<charlie-tca> If there are so many users with these issues, why not have at least one of them add comments to the reports. Surely they all can not expect action with out trying to do something about this.
<abhijit> charlie-tca, the one i know personaly dont have accout on launchpad
<vish> abhijit: the owner of the blog has an lp account and is an admin on forums
<abhijit> vish, who is he?
 * abhijit carrying sword in ready position....
<charlie-tca> I can not set the importance based on this.
<vish> abhijit: search.. ?  ;)
<abhijit> charlie-tca, ok.
<abhijit> vish, hmm
<vish> abhijit: even if it is confirmed , it does not fit "critical"
<abhijit> vish, yah
<vish> abhijit: we are not being difficult with you , but just getting you more familiar with how importance it set.. :)
<abhijit> vish, yes. its fine.
<vish> hmm , why do i mix up it and is while typing!
<abhijit> vish, what you mixed up?
<vish> .. importance is* set
<vish> abhijit: search "psychocats.net" you should track down the owner ;)
<vish> search on lp..
<abhijit> vish, yah i am contacted him on forum
<abhijit> stanley_robertso, can you help me?
<njin> hello, I ask: but SPARC isn't supported anymore ??
<charlie-tca> correct, as I understand it.
<chilicuil> good afternoon, I'm assinging packages to the bugs who don't have one, do you think is correct to assign the bug 610528 to netbase?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610528 in ubuntu "Ethernet port fails to properly shut down when the computer turns off (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610528
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> isn't that just WoL ?
<penguin42> chilicuil: It's the inverse of bug 162201 !
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 162201 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "shutdown power off ethernet disabling WOL (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162201
 * chilicuil looks
<penguin42> chilicuil: You could tell him to try disabling WoL - I think that would be something like   ethtool eth0 -s d
<penguin42> oh, maybe something like ethtool -s eth0 wol d
<chilicuil> penguin42: according to his other posts (in superuser) he doesn't even the wal option in his bios: "I went into my BIOS and I did not find wake on LAN"
<penguin42> chilicuil: Whether the BIOS has it or not the chipset might (whether it's wired on the motherboard or not ?)
<penguin42> chilicuil: You could try asking for the output of    ethtool eth0
<penguin42> chilicuil: I'm not sure if it's possible for the OS to tell if the BIOS/board supports WoL or not
<chilicuil> penguin42: ok, I think it's not wired to the motherboard, I'm gonna ask him for the output of the ethool command, so, I guess I shouldn't assign anything right?
<penguin42> chilicuil: Yeh, that sounds about right, also asking to try turning WoL off to see if it fixes it for him
<chilicuil> penguin42: ok, thx ^^
<penguin42> no prob
<stlsaint> kermiac: ping
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-08-01
<kermiac> stlsaint: *very* belated !pong
<stlsaint> kermiac: VERY
<stlsaint> kermiac: you know anything about assigning mentors?
<kermiac> stlsaint: I know that vish is one of the admins
<kermiac> stlsaint: this will give you a list of the other admins who can assign mentors - https://edge.launchpad.net/~bugsquad-mentorship/+members#active
<kermiac> oops, I left the "edge" in the link
<stlsaint> aye i am looking for vish
<kermiac> stlsaint: you might have more luck during the week
<stlsaint> kk thanks
<nigelb> holstein: she's done all that
<nigelb> if you can guide her through reporting bug via no-redirect that would be awesome
<holstein> hey nigelb
<holstein> was that meant for me?
<nigelb> holstein: that was from scrollback about tux
<nigelb> if she comes back please help her out
<holstein> OH yeah
<holstein> i was hoping that would spark a discussion about the issue
<vish> gnome Bug 171940 !
<ubot2> Gnome bug 171940 in general "Add a time machine to GTK+" [Enhancement,Needinfo] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171940
<vish> gnome Bug 50000 !
<ubot2> Gnome bug 50000 in Bugzilla "We're now in the 50000er number space" [Normal,Resolved: notabug] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50000
<penguin42> hi vish
<vish>  hehe  , bgo is full of fun stuff like those ;p
<vish> penguin42: hey ;)
<penguin42> most channels seem to be pretty dead today
<vish> yup.. bad start to the month :(
<penguin42> I don't suppose you're any good with drm ioctl code?
<vish> penguin42: its your lucky day!
<vish> or maybe not .. :p
<vish> penguin42: nope , i dont know :)
<penguin42> bah
<penguin42>  #radeon and #ubuntu-kernel are dead
 * penguin42 has been trying to get to the bottom of bug 606081
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 606081 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "radeon_info_ioctl: [340700.513619] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at fffffffff0ea1e74 (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/606081
<crimsun> you're better off asking during UK business hours
<penguin42> crimsun: Yeh of course the problem is I work during those most of the time
<penguin42> ooh yes, fixed it - I have google earth working!
<penguin42> I'm not sure I 100% understand it though
<CaneToad> does anybody know what the overall bug is for SIGSEGV problems in vfprintf in libc evident in 10.04?  There's a serious issue in 10.04 that has broken oodles of apps... for example http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=vfprintf+ubuntu+10.04+site:launchpad.net&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<CaneToad> This is evident with a right-up-to-date 10.04
<chilicuil> good afternoon, yesterday I asked here for the bug 610528, I'm assinging packages to the reports who doesn't have one, and someone kindly told me I should ask for WoL output, I've do it and it happens that WoL is disabled, so I wonder what should I do next?, should I ask for apport output?, the person who reported it has already fixed his issue and he's just trying to make it gone to ubuntu
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 610528 in ubuntu "Ethernet port fails to properly shut down when the computer turns off (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610528
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-25
<oscalation> hey greg-g  on a side note. I would really like to get away from gmail due to .. privacy concerns. Off topic i know but relevant to the prior discussion. I can archive my messages... but after 6-8 months gmail can hand them over to people without a warrant
<oscalation> would much rather use a email service that protects my privacy
<oscalation> ok so i requested to join the ubuntu bugs mentor program, is that all i do is request to join the group
<oscalation> or do i need to email someone
<micahg> oscalation: FYI, you don't need to subscribe to ubuntu-bugs to be part of the bugsquad
<oscalation>     micahg not sure if i misunderstood but, im trying to apply for a mentor
<micahg> oscalation: you don't need to subscribe to the ubuntu-bugs list for that either, the ubuntu-bugs list is just a mailing list that aggregates all the public bugs, it's actually not suggested to subscribe
<tblambda> After installing Ubuntu Natty on a Lenovo G475, the box hangs whenever the LAN cable is unplugged. Same problem here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/154523 . Any solutions?
<bdmurray> mvo: could you look at my patch in bug 752195?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 752195 in apt-xapian-index (Ubuntu) "update-apt-xapian-index crashed with OSError in getmtime(): [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/share/app-install/desktop/metamorphose2.desktop' (affects: 3) (dups: 5) (heat: 46)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/752195
<mvo> bdmurray! I check it now
<micahg> roadmr: FYI, it's better to suggest a new profile with Firefox rather than deleting stuff
<roadmr> micahg: oh! sorry for the violent solution :( I'll take your advice next time
<roadmr> micahg: I'm asking the tester to follow instructions on mozilla.com to create a new profile and test from there, I have no idea why he can't see the dropboxes, it still doesn't seem like a firefox bug to me but I'd like to know more before deciding
<roadmr> on bug 814491
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 814491 in firefox (Ubuntu) "unable to scroll list (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814491
<micahg> roadmr: I thought I put a blurb on the Ubuntu Wiki for Mozilla Bugs
<roadmr> micahg: oh yes! I'll send that instead, thanks
<bdmurray> "The package was broken due to overclocking the processor."
<micahg> roadmr: hmm, maybe I didn't add the blurb
<roadmr> micahg: there it is "Try with a new profile"
<jmburgess1> I have a question.  It seems like bug 784379 already has a patch in the upstream bug and is fixed in a later version.... What should I mark it as?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784379 in gtk2-engines-oxygen (Ubuntu) "Oxygen-gtk style fails to load with Emacs (affects: 5) (heat: 60)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784379
<charlie-tca> jmburgess1: is the fix in Ubuntu yet?
<jmburgess1> Also I think bug 813153 can be traiged as Medium and bug 815867 can be triaged as medium as well.  I'm a new bug triager..so I could be wrong
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813153 in linux (Ubuntu) "frozen screen after suspension (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813153
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 815867 in linux (Ubuntu) "second suspend crash the computer on ubuntu 11.04 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815867
<charlie-tca> You didn't answer my question?
<jmburgess1> charlie-tca: sorry, yeah you are right it's updated in Oneric
<charlie-tca> It is in oneiric, and they are requesting a backport to natty. It can confirmed
<micahg> huh?
<jmburgess1> charlie-tca: ok I marked it as confirmed and I'll put a comment in that says it's updated in oneiric, anything else I should do?
<micahg> if the bugs is fixed in oneiric, it's fix released, if it's a full backport, a task against the appropriate -backports project should be added or a new bug filed against that project, if a cherry pick fix is planned for the previous release, a bug control member can nominate it for a previous release
<charlie-tca> micahg: the bug itself requests the backport specifically
 * micahg looks
<charlie-tca> jmburgess1: bug 813153 stays in confirmed status. Brad Figg is a kernel team developer
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813153 in linux (Ubuntu) "frozen screen after suspension (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813153
<micahg> charlie-tca: are we talking about the gtk engine bug?
<charlie-tca> jmburgess1: same with the other one. If the bug report is against linux, and brad confirmed it, we leave it alone
<jmburgess1> charlie-tca: Ok didn't know that
<micahg> charlie-tca: that "backport" is actually asking for an SRU
<charlie-tca> bug 813153 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813153 in linux (Ubuntu) "frozen screen after suspension (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813153
<charlie-tca> no, I got the wrong one, didn't I?
<micahg> bug 784379
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784379 in gtk2-engines-oxygen (Ubuntu) "Oxygen-gtk style fails to load with Emacs (affects: 5) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784379
<charlie-tca> yeah, that one
<jmburgess1> yeah that one sorry for the confusion
<charlie-tca> Why is it fixed released if it is requessting the backport or sru?
<micahg> so, we can nominate for natty if it's worth an SRU
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> I get it, now
<micahg> charlie-tca: alternative is invalid, a task needs to be opened for natty or natty-backports :)
<charlie-tca> yeah, my brain is foggy
<xteejx> Hey guys
<micahg> charlie-tca: yeah, I heard you had a long meeting this afternoon :)
<charlie-tca> hm, looks "ugly"? that doesn't seem worth a sru
<xteejx> bug 816145, Canonical are quick today, it's a friends bug report (my old laptop), had the problem for bloody ages, think its NetworkManager, any suggestions other that going through DebuggingNetworkManager on the wiki?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 816145 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros AR5001 wireless card "wireless is disabled by hardware switch" (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816145
<micahg> charlie-tca: it's mostly indentation changes, it's really a few line fix
<charlie-tca> so, nominate it for natty?
<micahg> charlie-tca: yeah, I think so
<micahg> needs someone to do it though :)
 * xteejx hides
<micahg> hi xteejx :)
<xteejx> micahg: Hey hey :)
<charlie-tca> done, micahg
<xteejx> Hey charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> I can nominate them
<charlie-tca> looking at it, xteejx
<xteejx> no prob
<xteejx> I've been gone for too long methinks, should be getting back into bug stuff full-time soon :)
<charlie-tca> xteejx: any chance of having the latest kernel tested?
<charlie-tca> no need to go through all the debugging stuff, just needs to test the kernel
<xteejx> charlie-tca: I very much doubt it's the kernel, I'm guessing its not as low level as that, and that its net-man or wpa_supplicant, something like that
<xteejx> I'll grab the latest mainline anyway, it might work
<charlie-tca> It's filed against linux, though. The kernel should be able to manipulate the switch, I think
<charlie-tca> okay, and then mark the bug that it was done. Then we can move to triaged
<xteejx> No prob, I will work through net-man stuff after the mainline test just to rule it out
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<xteejx> Hopefully it's something simple, although I suspect it really isn't...it's my old lappy and it was a bugger before (part of the reason I gave it away but don't tell anyone :P )
<xteejx> charlie-tca: btw thanks :)
<charlie-tca> np
<xteejx> quick question...how do I find if its a 32 or 64 bit install?
<yofel> uname -m
 * micahg should've told him to comment when changing bug statuses
<xteejx> yofel: Brilliant thanks :)
<xteejx> Is mainline v3.0-rc7-oneiric ok to test with a kernel bug in natty?
<xteejx> *BUMP* :)
<charlie-tca> xteejx: looks right according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<xteejx> Hmmm, I may have narrowed it down. NetworkManager may not be the problem, but rather the kernel itself. It's not receiving keypress events through udev or acpi for the hardware button for the wifi on/off switch
<xteejx> Would that be the kernel itself if it was the button not sending any events (the button does work)
<xteejx> ?
<xteejx> charlie-tca: You around?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> sounds like the kernel
<xteejx> Hey
<charlie-tca> Hello
<xteejx> Though as much after messing around with it :(
<xteejx> would it be a real problem if they don't have the laptop itself? It sounds like quite a mission getting one button working if they don't have the machine :S
<charlie-tca> Not always. Sometimes they can make things happen with enough logs and information
<charlie-tca> I think the button is proprietary, but I am not sure
<xteejx> Hmm I hope so,am getting it in the ear lol
<charlie-tca> Sorry
<xteejx> yeah it's an HP jobby
<xteejx> charlie-tca: Don't be sorry, I'm a triager and the local PC "expert" I'm used to it hehe
<charlie-tca> It can still be depressing at times
<xteejx> Nahhh, I find the words "shut the hell up, I'll get round to it" helpful ;)
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> that too
<xteejx> Damn kernel bugzilla "Error: Host 'demeter1.sql.kernel.bak' is blocked because of many connection errors" grrr!
<xteejx> Would this bug be a good candidate to upstream as it is?
<charlie-tca> That I do not know. I usually just triage them, and let the kernel decide what goes upstream
<xteejx> Hmmm...
<xteejx> Are there any kernel triagers in?
<charlie-tca> nope, not here
<charlie-tca> try #ubuntu-kernel, maybe
<charlie-tca> give them the bug number and ask if it should go upstream?
<xteejx> Cool thanks charlie :)
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
 * xteejx missed the community spirit :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-26
<evfool> ping mvo
<mvo> hey evfool!
<evfool> quick question about bug 436981: you mention that we should use software-center's wording, but I have checked s-c's code but that also seems to be using the aptdaemon conflict dialog widget
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 436981 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "update-manager language unintuitive (affects: 2) (heat: 7)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436981
<evfool> mvo^
<evfool> could you please check when you'll have the time and let me know if I have overlooked something, but probably the wording should be updated in aptdaemon
<mvo> evfool: yeah, you are right
<mvo> evfool: I guess what I wanted to say is that we need to be consistent, back then (2009) u-m was using synaptic as its backend
<mvo> evfool: so now that we have the common aptdaemon backend we need to change it there of course :)
<evfool> mvo: thanks, then I'm reassigning it to aptd and will try to find a better wording
<mvo> thanks, much appricated evfool!
<brendand> mvo - i always wondered why there were two backends :)
<mvo> brendand: historical reasons, the synaptic one can probably go by now
<evfool> mvo: can't update with update-manager on oneiric, I get package does not exist dialogs with details like "Package [dbus.String(u'libgtkspell3-0')] isn't available" ... any idea?
<mvo> evfool: oh, reproducable? or was this just a one-off thing?
<evfool> 100% repro, can't update at all... after unchecking the package, I get the same for another package from the list, and so on
<mvo> probably some background update happend while u-m was open, I think aptdaemon needs to send out a "stuff changed" signal
<mvo> evfool: if you close/reopne its gone I presume?
<evfool> mvo: yes, I had this since last week, thought it's something only temporary, and have restarted many time, but it's still there
<evfool> maybe I'll try updating again with apt-get upgrade and see if I get this tomorrow
<mvo> evfool: oh, in this case hold on
<mvo> evfool: that is really odd
<mvo> evfool: and you said its for a bunch of different packages?
<mvo> evfool: or always the same one?
<evfool> seems like the dbus string isn't converted to standard string
<evfool> mvo: it's for all packages I have tried, tried with 3-4, and have 283 in the list, so I don't want to try it for all of them :)
<mvo> yeah, that sounds like hte problem, let me try to reproduce with the latest code
<brendand> mvo - do you have any notion what might be going on with this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/812949
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 812949 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "horizontal resize (make it smaller) is limited to the extent of the list box (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Triaged]
<brendand> i tried looking at it a bit myself, but it just seems strange
<brendand> it's probably some problem with packing, i just hope it's not a gtk3 issue (though I haven't seen it elsewhere)
<mvo> brendand: I'm not sure I fully understand the bug description, but I see odd resize behavior as well, I would bet that its something with the old glade file that got converted to gtkbuilder
<brendand> mvo - when you try to resize horizontally (from either side), you can't drag any further then the edge of the list box
<jmburgess> This is horribly delayed (my computer died, and I left the charger at work. woops) but thanks micahg and charlie-tca for your help!  Charlie nominated bug 784379 for natty, but do I need to do anything else as far as the SRU process?  Should I tell them to follow the SRU Procedure?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 784379 in gtk2-engines-oxygen (Ubuntu) "Oxygen-gtk style fails to load with Emacs (affects: 5) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784379
<yofel> jmburgess: from a triaging procedure the bug is done, but yes, now someone has to go through the SRU procedure and prepare a debdiff and testcase
<jmburgess> yofel: Ok so I feel like I should tell them that...correct?
<yofel> If someone of them wants to do it and doesn't know about the procedure it would be nice if you could point them to it - esp. since someone already tried to build a package
<jmburgess> yofel: great thanks I'll point them in the right direction!
<MoLE_> I think that bug 715438 is ready to be triaged if a bug squad member has time.  It's tagged regression-release.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715438 in linux (Ubuntu) "hermes-I wireless interface will not associate with open access point (affects: 25) (dups: 2) (heat: 78)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715438
<jmburgess> How do you remove a package that a bug affects in launchpad? for example bug 815274 affects NULL project...how would I remove that?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 815274 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Blackscreen when playing video/audio file Intel 82852/855GM Integrated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/815274
<yofel> jmburgess: not possible, that's what NULL is for
<yofel> although there does seem to be some progress on bug 80902
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 80902 in launchpad "Can't target bug report from project to distribution, or vice versa (affects: 12) (dups: 9) (heat: 132)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80902
<jmburgess> yofel: gotcha thanks!
<jmburgess> I think these two are ready to be marked as triaged. Bug 81348 and bug 814787. They are needs-packaging bugs so they already have wishlist importance
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 81348 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautilus very slow if connection to network shares is lost (heat: 1)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/81348
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 814787 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] openstack-dashboard (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814787
<roadmr> jmburgess: you sure about 81348? looks like it's missing a digit (the one linked is old and closed since 2007)
<jmburgess> Sorry 81348 should be bug 813848
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813848 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] apitrace (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813848
<roadmr> jmburgess: did you search for existing or RFP/ITP in Debian for these two packages?
<hggdh> jmburgess: needs-packaging is a *workflow* "bug". They should not be touched by triagers, unless the workflow is respected
<hggdh> jmburgess: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Special_types_of_bugs
<hggdh> jmburgess: you may have lost the last two chat entries for you, I will repeat them:
<hggdh> 09:04:37      roadmr | jmburgess: did you search for existing or RFP/ITP in Debian for these two packages?
<hggdh> 09:06:32       hggdh | jmburgess: needs-packaging is a *workflow* "bug". They should not be touched by triagers, unless the workflow is respected
<jmburgess> hggdh: I followed the needs packaging bugs steps.  Checked all debian bug tracker and package list
<roadmr> hggdh: so is it best if we leave those alone? I was about to set them to triaged (just waiting on RFP/ITP confirmation from jmburgess)
<jmburgess> The last step says mark the bug as triaged and add the tag needs-packaging
<hggdh> jmburgess: I see no comment stating no ITP/RFP found (for example)
<hggdh> roadmr: usually it is better to leave them alone if you are starting on triage
<bdmurray> mvo: have you see bug 800910?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800910 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 5 other projects) "Kernel Upgrade forces removal of grub-efi due to missing recommends entry (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 123)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800910
<jmburgess> Oh ok I didn't know I was supposed to comment.  Ill comment then
<hggdh> roadmr: chances of doing the wrong thing are pretty good ;-)
<roadmr> hggdh: ok, I'll follow some needs-packaging bugs to get a feel for the process before touching them :)
<yofel> jmburgess: just leave the bugs as they are for now, or talk to the MOTU team before touching them
<pedro_> morning folks
<roadmr> re! pedro_
<hggdh> roadmr, jmburgess: for reference, the checks are described in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages (and yofel is correct)
<hggdh> !er pedro_
<ubot4> Factoid 'er pedro_' not found
<mvo> bdmurray: no, let me check
<jmburgess> hggdh: gotcha thanks. Should we change the needs packaging bugs section of the howto triage wiki then?
<jmburgess> Because the wiki says to mark as triaged after you've done all those steps
<hggdh> jmburgess: they already state they should be left alone (perhaps not as clear), last sentence of first paragraph under "Special Types of Bugs"
<hggdh> "Unless a triager is familiar with the specific process in question, adjustments to these bugs are likely to be problematic. "
<jmburgess> As usual...read all directions before you start gets me again
<jmburgess> Thanks hggdh for your help
<hggdh> jmburgess: thank you for helping.
<hggdh> But I think I will add some clarifications there...
<hggdh> jmburgess: and please do not feel bad -- I think *all* of us got down through the same slippery path ;-)
<hggdh> RedSingularity: you were looking for me the other day -- I am now here ;-)
<yofel> curious: anyone going to DS?
<hggdh> DS == Desktop Summit?
<yofel> yep
<hggdh> pedro_: ^ ?
<pedro_> yofel, i'm  going there and a few folks from the desktop team as well
<yofel> k, I'll probably go, so let's see whom I'm going to meet :)
<pedro_> cool :-)
<hggdh> and... (late, but so what) buen dia pedro_
<pedro_> moi moi hggdh
<yofel> oh right, good morning pedro_ ^^
<hggdh> :-)
<jmburgess> Sorry to keep bugging you guys...im new to this but marking bug 809047 as fix released is correct right? The original reporter said that he hasn't had the problem in two weeks and was probably due to an update he did
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 809047 in ubuntu "Suspend works with pm-suspend, but not with FN+F4 (affects: 1) (heat: 221)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/809047
<charlie-tca> jmburgess: correct. Has anyone shown you the standard repsponses?
<charlie-tca> A good comment for that is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs_resolved_after_update_or_config_change
<jmburgess> Yeah I found those...I'm just making sure fix released is correct thanks
<charlie-tca> yes, it is correct for that, although invalid can also be used, since you don't know what fixed it.
<charlie-tca> jmburgess: thank you for hanging in here. Learning this stuff can be difficult.
<jmburgess> Charlie-tca: yeah I figured invalid is more accurate cause I don't actually know exactly why it magically started working again
<jmburgess> Charlie-tca: and no problem...I don't have the time to really get into dev so I figured this is one way to help out.
<RedSingularity> hggdh: I think that was about bugsquad membership.  You were correct though, I was able to renew on my own.  Thanks buddy :)
<paultag> RedSingularity: haha fail!
<RedSingularity> paultag: ohh look who it is!  You son'uva'gun man!
<paultag> RedSingularity: :)
<RedSingularity> paultag: hey, not as bad as the time I thought you were in Central time
<paultag> RedSingularity: yeah man, seriously. That was all sorts of messed up
<RedSingularity> LOL indeed it was ;)
<ropetin> ™2@™™£¡™£123/quit
<om26er_> how do i report touchpad related issues ??
<om26er_> what should I do so that it gets the attention of the right people
<jmburgess> Will apport-collect work for the person who's not the original bug reporter?
<hggdh> jmburgess: apport-collect will work for anyone -- but they better match the issue
<hggdh> om26er_: it depends if it is kernel or desktop-related
<om26er_> hggdh, I believe it to be driver bug, the cursor will sometimes move up and down, will unmaximize windows like its acting as a multi-touch surface
<om26er_> sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 2; sudo modprobe psmouse
<om26er_> makes it normal again :/
<hggdh> om26er_: sounds like kernel, then. Open the bug, and ping #ubuntu-kernel
 * hggdh gets a system lock when doing a rmmod psmouse...
<om26er_> hggdh, doing now, thx :)
<jmburgess> hggdh: its bug 814323.  Seems like andreas (the second to last commenter) is having the same issue.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 814323 in linux (Ubuntu) "The laptop does not suspend anymore (affects: 4) (heat: 26)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814323
<hggdh> jmburgess: (still loading the page) it is important to note that bugs involving kernel should be opened by each person having an issue. Unless the hardware is absolutely identical (and package versions also), we should not add to another's bug
 * hggdh goes look at the bug now
<hggdh> jmburgess: so, what did you want to do there? kernel bugs had a different flow
<hggdh> and this seems to be a case where identical hardware is not really needed :-)
<hggdh> s/had a different/have a different/
<jmburgess> hggdh: so im reading the kernel bug triage wiki
<jmburgess> I guess the next step is to ask them to test with the upstream mainline kernel
<jmburgess> Ooo there is a response already set for suspend/resume issues. Yes!
<jmburgess> Just realized andreas had vmware player installed, the original reporter has virtualbox installed.  They are diff problems correct?
<hggdh> jmburgess: they *may* be, difficult to know from the stratosphere. But it sounds that the mods loaded by either are affecting the suspend/resume, so the cause may be related
<hggdh> jmburgess: I am not sure there is anything else to be done there. Now a kernel person should come in and decide on a route of action
<jmburgess> Yeah i mean i bet its more than a coincidence that two virt software have the same problem and be completely different.
<hggdh> heh. I would not bet, but I agree that sounds related
<jmburgess> Ill go ask in ubuntu-kernel
<xteejx> Hey guys
<dtchen> 'lo
<xteejx> That was a bit quick :)
<xteejx> You canonical guys seem to be on top of everything recently :D
<dtchen> (I'm not a Canonical person, but sure.)
<xteejx> Oops, thought you wre Daniel Chen no matter :)
<dtchen> I am, and I'm not a Canonical person. :)
<xteejx> lol just a very visible volunteer then :)
<xteejx> Anyway, bug 816145, anyone able to take a second look for me please, I've upstreamed it, I guess there's nothing fo for it Ubuntu-wise right?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 816145 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Atheros AR5001 wireless card "wireless is disabled by hardware switch" (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816145
<xteejx> *nothing else to do for it
<dtchen> that's correct.
<xteejx> Great, thank you
<xteejx> Hate this bug so much, I need bigger shoes :P
<dtchen> I carry all sorts of workaround usb ath9k-based devices just in case I run into those situations.
<xteejx> Wifi dongles?
<dtchen> indeed
<xteejx> I think for the time being it'd be a good idea to invest in one
<xteejx> Any personal recommendations?
<dtchen> any that use ath9k or ath9k_htc
<xteejx> htc? That's not HTC as in Hero, Desire, Wildfire is it?
<dtchen> e.g., I have a couple lower-end Netgears
<xteejx> I see
<dtchen> "description:    Atheros driver 802.11n HTC based wireless devices"
<xteejx> I don't suppose there's an easy way to find out which driver a dongle would use is there without buying it first? :(
<dtchen> I normally try and get the usb id(s)
<xteejx> Ok cool, so usb id + Google = happy wifi
<xteejx> I'll get on that now
<xteejx> Thanks :)
<dtchen> yw
<dtchen> also, linuxwireless.org has a bit of a database, but it's not exhaustive
<xteejx> Cheers I'll have a look
<MoLE_> I think that bug 715438 is ready to be triaged if a bug squad member has time.  It's tagged regression-release.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715438 in linux (Ubuntu) "hermes-I wireless interface will not associate with open access point (affects: 25) (dups: 2) (heat: 78)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715438
<dtchen> MoLE_: would you mind reproducing the symptom using the latest Oneiric kernel?
<dtchen> (Ubuntu 3.0.0-7.8-generic 3.0.0)
<MoLE_> dtchen, happy to do so.
<MoLE_> dtchen, so just run another attempt at connecting and apport-collect?
<dtchen> MoLE_: no need to run apport-collect afterward yet. We'll attempt to confirm the symptom with both Oneiric's latest kernel and the latest vanilla kernel.
<MoLE_> ok, I'll update.
<MoLE_> dtchen, confirmed on 3.0.0.7-8 and bug report updated.
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-27
<oscalation> gota question, ive applied for a mentor but no one ever got back to me about it. any ideas on what i should do
<haneefmubarak> hello?
<haneefmubarak> guys
<haneefmubarak> f
<haneefmubarak> g
<haneefmubarak> h
<haneefmubarak> jguys
<haneefmubarak> ???
<haneefmubarak> Well, I'll leave what I need to say here and check it later then.
<haneefmubarak> Anyways, although I am part of the bug team, when I attempt to triage a bug, it only allows me to set the status, but not the importance. Any help is greatly appreciated.
<micahg> haneefmubarak: only bug control can set importance and triaged/won't fix status
<oscalation> micahg, any idea on my question
 * micahg looks to vish 
<oscalation> i take it vish isnt available
<blurrr> Hi. I have installed the following updates an hour back: libdbus-1-3 dbus dbus-x11 libpng12-0 libsndfile1 and now while trying to mount the partitions from within Gnome, I'm getting Jul 27 13:25:29 user-mech polkitd(authority=local): Operator of unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session6 FAILED to authenticate to gain authorization for action org.freedesktop.systemtoolsbackends.set for system-bus-name::1.145 [users-admin] (owned by unix-user:g
<blurrr> opal)
<blurrr> Double checked, the password is okay
<blurrr> Using Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 LTS x64
<seb128> mdeslaur, jdstrand: ^
<seb128> blurrr, could you open a bug about that if you did? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+filebug
<blurrr> Sure, let me do that.
<vish> micahg: yea, i'm easy on the eyes, but you can look at other mentors too ;p
<blurrr> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/816842 - will report back after I downgrade.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 816842 in dbus (Ubuntu) "Unable to authenticate Gnome applications after a recent update of libdbus-1-3 dbus dbus-x11 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> blurrr, thanks
<blurrr> seb128: thank you for pointing me in the right direction :)
<seb128> you're welcome
<czajkowski> chrisjrob: :)
<chrisjrob> czajkowski: !
<oscalation> can anyone help me, i applied for a mentor and no one has gotten back to me, not sure what i should do next
<hggdh> oscalation: will look at it now
<hggdh> oscalation: but you do not really need to wait, we are all here to help
<oscalation> hggdh, i appreciate it. Im pretty sure i followed the wiki page correctly
<hggdh> oscalation: good! Now, start triaging; on *any* doubt, ask here -- we will be happy to help, and your question may help others
<hggdh> this is why we like people ask questions here
<chrisjrob> i wonder whether someone would be able to triage an empathy bug that i have logged https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/807723 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 807723 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy does not start at login by default (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> pedro_, jibel, charlie-tca: good morning/day/afternoon/evening as it may be
<pedro_> hggdh, Good morning to you Sir Carlos :-)
<hggdh> pedro_: interesting bug this one from chrisjrob, what is your take on it?
 * hggdh is now running gnome-shell, and does not really use empathy
<pedro_> hggdh, will check with Oneiric
<charlie-tca> good morning, sire
<charlie-tca> good morning, sir
<charlie-tca> sorry, that was a type
<charlie-tca> well, this ain't off to a good start, is it?
<charlie-tca> I tend to shy away from the empathy bugs.
<hggdh> charlie-tca: although I would be happy to be called 'sire', I (1) am not a king; (2) do not have the money that usually follows the title ;-)
<hggdh> (for titles without money, I am already served :-( )
<charlie-tca> I just can't make the keys work today
<hggdh> bad day?
<hggdh> vish: BTW, I hear you (but, personally, I think I am better looking ;-)
<vish> hggdh: certainly! no contest there with you! :)
 * charlie-tca is apparently going to have a bad day
<ogasawara> davmor2: around?  wanted to chat about your bug, 814882
<hggdh> interesting. I close Evolution, and it not only does not end, but goes into a 100% CPU loop. Same with Synaptic
<davmor2> ogasawara: give me five
<ogasawara> davmor2: sure, if you want, come jump into #ubuntu-kernel when you're ready
<bdmurray> pedro_: do you know about the permission change that allows bug 814331?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 814331 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "[Oneiric] update-manager installs packages without authentication (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 22)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814331
<bdmurray> I gather this is by design but can't find the right package that allows it
<seb128> bdmurray, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/0.6
<micahg> bdmurray: isn't that polkit?
<micahg> yeah, what seb128 said :)
<bdmurray> micahg: right what seb128 said is not what you said ;-)
 * micahg was confused, I was thinking what he said, but it came out wrong :)
<bdmurray> seb128: thanks
<seb128> yw
<bdmurray> mvo: is the apt task in bug 800910 necessary?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 800910 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 5 other projects) "Kernel Upgrade forces removal of grub-efi due to missing recommends entry (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 123)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800910
<mvo> bdmurray: I want to have a look at this in apt, I'm not sure ye twhat is triggering it
<jmburgess> Hey guys just wanted to ask you before i went to ubuntu-kernel.  Bug 816110 is a kernel bug. It has apport info and he's running oneiric with kernel 3.0.0.7. Is it ready to be marked as triaged? I looked at the kernel team wiki and it seems to match all the requirements
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 816110 in linux (Ubuntu) "Don't work multitouch on acer 522 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/816110
<oscalation> is it common practice for bug squad members to have apport enabled permanently ?
<oscalation> sudo nano /ect/default/apport
<charlie-tca> oscalation: bug squad members do not necessarily need apport enabled
<charlie-tca> apport is to help get logs together when filing bugs, it doesn't do much when triaging bugs
<hggdh> it is a personal decision; having apport enabled makes a lot of sense if you are running the bleeding edge (so that you can report the bugs you find -- but apport is automagically enabled on the devel release)
<hggdh> but, as charlie-tca says, for triaging you do not need it
<oscalation> hggdh, devel release?
<oscalation> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing    gotcha
<hggdh> oscalation: 'devel release' is whatever (*)ubuntu release being developed right now -- Oneiric, for example
<oscalation> can anyone please review my first bug triage, it was low hanging fruit (i feel). Please give me any feedback possible, anything i should do ect
<oscalation> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/816661
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 816661 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Fire fox can not show ebay images and youtube videos (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<oscalation> do i need to convert this to a question ?
<oscalation> any and all comments are welcome
<hggdh> oscalation: huh. d]flashplugin-installer is now available on the multiverse repository. The instructions you pointed to are a bit outdated
<oscalation> hggdh  you mean that you can install adobe flash/ or other flash plugins from the UBS ?
<oscalation> UBC i mean
<oscalation> arrgg ... USC
<hggdh> what is UBC?
<oscalation> ubuntu software center, sorry
<hggdh> heh
<oscalation> is that what your referring to ?
<hggdh> yes, as long as you Edit/Software Sources, and make sure "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues(multiverse) is selected
<hggdh> (on software-centre
<hggdh> )
<hggdh> center
<oscalation> though my general conclusion was correct?
<oscalation> not a bug, just install flash
<bibinou> doesn't firefox provide a "missing plugin" dialog ?
<oscalation> im pretty sure it does
<oscalation> is that something i should of looked into?
<hggdh> oscalation: yes, it was correct. You might want to update the instructions, though
<hggdh> bibinou: yes, it does provide a 'missing plugin'. But it may not work
<oscalation> hggdh, may not work?
<bibinou> if multiverse is not in sources
<bibinou> maybe it can't find any flash player
<hggdh> I do not go installing plugins on ffox, so I am not sure -- ergo, the 'may not work'. But, of old (at least) the missing plugin dialog would go to the software provider
<oscalation> im not familure with the term multiverse
<bibinou> although some GNU alternative should be in universe, so that's weird
<oscalation> software that is not free.. gotcha
<bibinou> oscalation: software sources are a key part of ubuntu : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<bibinou> you often run into problems when one installs a third party repository and it causes all sorts of bugs
<oscalation> yeah reading that now, how can i tell what is in the main and restricted repos
<oscalation> bibinou, oh really... interesting
<bibinou> restricted has very few packages in it
<bibinou> mostly proprietary drivers
<oscalation> is there a list or something that i should be referencing
<bibinou> start synaptic and click the origin button at the bottom
<bibinou> sorts by repository of origin
<hggdh> oscalation: install apt-cache (sudo apt-get install apt-cache); then run 'apt-cache policy <package>', replacing <package> by whatever package you want
<oscalation> hggdh, also, instead of updating the bug comment, wouldnt it make more sense to update that wiki page to include info about install flash from USC
<hggdh> oscalation: certainly the page should be updated. Please feel free to do it
<oscalation> hggdh, i take it this is what i need to use to install and remove packages found in bug reports on the fly
<hggdh> apt-cache?
<oscalation> yeah
<hggdh> no, apt-cache will give you information about packages; to install you can use apt-get
<hggdh> I mis-typed there
<hggdh> no, I did not
 * hggdh is feeling tired
 * oscalation gives hggdh a pillow 
<hggdh> oscalation: these are command-line utilities; they make a lot of sense for me, I am usually on a terminal
<oscalation> yeah im familure, i use terminal fairly often
<oscalation> could of just manned apt-cache
<oscalation> :)
<oscalation> is apt-cacher the same thing?
<hggdh> another good command-line is 'rmadison' -- for example, 'rmadison flashplugin-installer'
<oscalation> the man page for rmadison seems over my head, though i'll install it
<hggdh> no, apt-cacher is a cacher for packages; only makes sense if you are admin to a series of boxes
<hggdh> and there is apt-cacher-ng, which is better
<hggdh> (I use apt-cacher, but I have about 10 machines around me)
<oscalation> unable to locate package apt-cache
 * micahg loves apt-cacher-ng
<yofel> apt-cache is part of apt, and not apt-cacher
<yofel> and does something totally different
<oscalation> ah gotcha, i didnt need to install it
<hggdh> yofel: thank you. I am really out of my mind today
<hggdh> micahg: pretty nice neast, is it not? And much less hits on the repositories...
<micahg> hggdh: it's great when you do test builds locally
<hggdh> yeah. And right now it is only 5G for natty and oneiric 64 bits...
<micahg> wow, I'm up to 20G on lucid-oneiric
<hggdh> ah, by expiry is set too low, 4 days only
<hggdh> s/by/my/
 * yofel goes reading apt-cacher-ng manpage
<yofel> never really got to set that up ^^
<hggdh> usually -- as in my case -- you can just accept the defaults
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-28
<ronin___> Hi
<ronin___> when I entered hugday list I've got AssertionError
<ronin___> anyone can help me?
<oscalation> evening
<oscalation> hggdh, you still around?
<oscalation> im looking for some help with triaging a bug, hoping someone could walk me through the process
* pedro_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Today is a Bug Day! http://j.mp/qLqoax Join us! Ubuntu Bug Squad - next meeting 8/11/11 | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<ronin___> Hi
<oscalation> BUG DAY!!!!
<jibel> bdmurray, bug 633003, based on the number of duplicates, it is worth a look.
<ubot4> jibel: Bug 633003 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/633003 is private
<jibel> I know but lp times out
<oscalation> jibel, is that bug private because it contains personal info ?
<bdmurray> +text to the rescue
<bdmurray> mvo: have you seen bug 633003?
<ubot4> bdmurray: Bug 633003 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/633003 is private
 * mvo checks
<bdmurray> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-xapian-index/+bug/633003/+text
<ubot4> bdmurray: Error: Bug #633003 is private.
<bdmurray> you can get a link to the stacktrace that way at least
<mvo> hm, timeout
<bdmurray> mvo: use the +text page
<mvo> bdmurray: uhhh, that is a strange error
<mvo> bdmurray: relatively many dupes, look like yet another race :/
<bdmurray> pedro_: I'm looking at the pdf in http://www.riteintherain.com/ItemForm.aspx?item=512&Category=44524971-e812-49fe-9335-29d84920693b and most of the pages are blank.  Do you see them?
<pedro_> checking
<bdmurray> hrm maybe its just slow
<bdmurray> like 44, 46 are blank
<pedro_> bdmurray, yup seeing the same issue here
<pedro_> acroread works fine though
<pedro_> xpdf and evince are showing the blank pages here
<pedro_> bdmurray, could you open a poppler bug ? i'll take of sending it upstream
<bdmurray> pedro_: sure, thanks for the help
<pedro_> thanks
<bdmurray> mvo: still around?
<bdmurray> pedro_: bug 817626
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 817626 in poppler (Ubuntu) "some pages display blank with pdf from Rite in the Rain (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817626
<pedro_> bdmurray, thanks, will take care of it
<mvo> bdmurray: now back
<bdmurray> mvo: Oh right, I'd just realized for the 10th time or so that I had to readd a bunch of deb-src lines to my sources.list file after dist upgrading.  Does that seem like a fix you'd take?
<mvo> bdmurray: it comented out deb-src? or ppa repos? or do you have deb-src in there that are no official and would like to keep them accross upgreades?
<bdmurray> mvo: it commented out deb-src for the previous release
<mvo> bdmurray: and you want to keep them? yeah, I would take a patch or add it myself tomorrow, either is fine
<mvo> deb-src is fine of course
<bdmurray> mvo: yes, its useful for me to be able to get an older version of a package
<mvo> absoutely
<mvo> its a bit of a corner-case, I guess this is why it never really was considered
<bdmurray> mvo: okay thanks - I can't believe fixing it just occurred to me
<mvo> well … maybe your are just the first that I listened to then :P
<bdmurray> I mean I've dist-upgraded plenty of times and must have had it happen before ;-)
<codepal> hi - I was wondering why my Ubuntu One windows installer won't install? - Is it only for Vista > ?
<codepal> - #ubuntu-one is invite only, so I can't ask there....
<Pici> codepal: #ubuntu-one forwards to #ubuntuone, you'll get an invite only message if you're already in #ubuntuone though.
<codepal> thanks Pici
<bdmurray> hunh this new auto confirmation thing is kinda neat
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-29
<sdhasu> !ops
<ubot4> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<sdhasu> suck my fucking dick bitch and spit it in my beer
<evfool> mvo: still getting the update-manager exceptions with the dbus strings, and have no idea where should I look to fix
<mvo> evfool: hmmm, I wonder if it might be locale dependant or something like this, could you temporarely switch to en (if you are using something else)? just for testing?
<evfool> mvo: but I've got a stacktrace, 2 lines, defer/__init__.py", line 472, in _inline_callbacks and defer/__init__.py", line 472, in _inline_callbacks
<evfool> mvo: LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<mvo> oh
<mvo> ok, you have the current python-defer from oneiric I suppose?
<evfool> yep, 1.0.2-0ubuntu2
<evfool> mvo^
<mvo> thanks, could you pastebin the full backtrace you get again please?
<mvo> thanks for the section fixes too btw
<evfool> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654267/
<mvo> evfool: thanks! and you said you get this for a random selection of package, right? and its always "already installed"?
<evfool> mvo: no, it's sometimes not installed, sometimes it's nothing to remove as it's not installed
<mvo> is gir1.2-launchpad-integration-3.0 installed? and if so, is it upgradable? i.e. what does apt-cache policy gir1.2-launchpad-integration-3.0 show?
<evfool> Installed: None, candidate, 0.1.54
<mvo> evfool: ok, thanks. so aptdaemon is very clearly wrong about this
 * mvo scratches head
<evfool> mvo: I have unchecked gir1.2-launchpad-integration, now it's Package [dbus.String(u'libdconf-qt0')] isn't available
<mvo> evfool: what does apt-cache policy say for this one ?
<evfool> mvo: Installed: none, Candidate : 0.0.0.110722-.....
<mvo> evfool: hm, could you kill aptd and run it in a terminal with "aptd --debug -t -r" and try the same again? I wonder if it outputs anything useful, it will spit out a lot of debug messages this way
<evfool> mvo: as I said, aptd -r resolves the problem, packages install
<evfool> mvo: so I have to find a way to start aptd with --debug by default
<mvo> evfool: /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services/org.debian.apt.service has the startup command, iirc it logs to syslog too, so just adding --debug there should work
<mvo> evfool: that makes me wonder if its actually something to do with the environment, i.e. when you restart it in your user environment with all PATH/env setup it seems to do ok, but the system env it does not
<mvo> evfool: could you check "cat /proc/$(pidof aptd)/environ" if anything looks different from your regular env?
<evfool> it's the same in my chroot as in my regular env
<evfool> mvo^
<evfool> mvo: but after running aptd -r it changes, it gets a lot longer... before it was 1 line long, after it's very long
<mvo> evfool: just one line? could you pastebin the original one please too?
<evfool> mvo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654286/
<mvo> evfool: is there a "/usr/local/bin/aptd" ?
<evfool> mvo: yes
<evfool> mvo: probably because I have built and run the latest aptdaemon, I guess
<mvo> evfool: ok, which one is that?  it looks like this is part of the problem, aptd -t -d -r will picks this one by default
<mvo> evfool: could you please try /usr/sbin/aptd -d -t -r ? and see if that helps or not?
<mvo> evfool: or rather, if with that the problem can still be reproduced?
<evfool> mvo: no, the problem is solved with this one too
<mvo> ok, thanks
<evfool> mvo: tried /usr/sbin/aptd -r and /usr/local/bin/aptd -r and both solve the problem, but after killing it, and starting update-manager, I get the same again
<mvo> evfool: thanks, could you add --debug to the .service file? maybe that gives us new clues
<evfool> mvo: I've added, but nothing's logged to my terminal, as with aptd -r --debug &, so which logfile should I check?
<mvo> evfool: does /var/log/syslog show anythng? you probably need to kill aptd once to ensure it gets the new flag
<evfool> there's no syslog file
<evfool> mvo^
<mvo> evfool: ups, sorry /var/log/messages
<mvo> or /var/log/debug
<mvo> hm, no /var/log/syslog ? odd
<evfool> mvo: no /var/log/syslog, no /var/log/messages
<bullgard4_> I would like reporting an error in GNOME 2 under Natty: The screen freezes with some artifacts, but I can recover by toggling to a virtual console. What package should I associate my error report to in Launchpad?
<evfool> mvo: nvm, I'll try later with a completely new chroot with the latest daily build, we shouldn't waste any more time on this right now
<evfool> mvo: just happening in two configs 100% reproducible for me, is too odd... but as no one else can repro it, let's consider the issue an Invalid one for now, I'll get back to it if I can repro it anywhere, anytime or anyone else will complain about this :)
<mvo> evfool: right, two setups is suspicous, I really wonder what is going on there
<jibel> mvo, good morning
<jibel> mvo, have you seen bug 812993 and bug 812862
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 812993 in apt (Ubuntu) "aptd crashed with SIGSEGV in std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::compare() -- __strlen_sse2 () at ../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/../strlen.S:43 (affects: 13) (dups: 22) (heat: 176)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812993
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 812862 in apt (Ubuntu) "aptd crashed with SIGSEGV in std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::compare() -- __strlen_sse42 () at ../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/strlen-sse4.S:32 (affects: 10) (dups: 10) (heat: 90)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/812862
<jibel> there is an increasing number of these in Oneiric
<jibel> from the duplicates it only affects amd64
<mvo> jibel: let me look
<bullgard4_> I would like reporting an error in GNOME 2 under Natty: The screen freezes with some artifacts, but I can recover by toggling to a virtual console. What package should I associate my error report to in Launchpad?
<mvo> jibel: I may have found the issue with the apt crash, will upload a fix today, I'm 100% certain that its the fix as I was not able to reproduce it, but it looks like it
<greg-g> bullgard4_: that could be an xorg issue
<bullgard4_> greg-g: Yes. So I will direct my error report in Launchpad to the xorg metapacke.
<bullgard4_> greg-g: Yes. So I will direct my error report in Launchpad to the xorg metapackage.
<xteejx> Hey peeps
<xteejx> Anyone able to help me resolve bug 818011? I'm stuck and can't upgrade anything
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818011 in xdiagnose (Ubuntu) "package xdiagnose (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py', which is also in package xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.14.0-4ubuntu7.2 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818011
<jibel> again. I think that was fixed already :/
<xteejx> jibel: I only just reported it :S
<xteejx> Any way around it? I tried 'sudo apt-get -f install' but it still fails
<jibel> xteejx, does it fail if you run 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel' to upgrade it to 2:2.15.0-3ubuntu2 before upgrading xdiagnose?
<xteejx> Yup, same thing..umet deps
<xteejx> *unmet deps
<xteejx> the -intel depends on xdiagnose
<xteejx> jibel: The specific error is "trying to overwrite '/usr/share/apport/apport-gpu-error-intel.py', which is also in package xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.14.0-4ubuntu7.2"....would it make sense to just sudo rm that file?
<jibel> xteejx, better stay away of manual deletion. If there's no way to force the upgrade, an alternative could be to remove xdiagnose, it will remove ubuntu-desktop, upgrade xserver-xorg-video-intel and then reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<bdmurray> Anybody familiar with Kubuntu about?
<yofel> bdmurray: hm?
<bdmurray> I'm using digikam and the Geolocation part says "Geolocation using Marble not available" and I'm wondering what package I'm missing.
<bdmurray> hint its not marble ;-)
<bdmurray> I have marble, -data and -plugins
<yofel> bdmurray: can you give me some steps to get to that? I don't usually use GPS stuff
<bdmurray> yofel: in digikam in the far right side there is a Geolocation thing with a globe by it
<bdmurray> yofel: you might need a geotagged photo
<bdmurray> yofel: I'll put one somewhere for you
<yofel> thanks, I found it, but the window is simply greyed out here
<bdmurray> and for me it says Geolocation using Marble not available although the picture has a Latitude and Longitude in it
<bdmurray> http://people.canonical.com/~brian/tmp/20110619-133349_IMG_8370.JPG
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> ok, works here (which is natty + 4.7 backport) - what are you on?
<bdmurray> oneiric
<yofel> is kipi-plugins installed?
<bdmurray> yes
<yofel> libgps19 should be there too as long as marble-plugins is installed...
<yofel> I'm waiting for a build to finish, so in ~15mins I can reboot back to oneiric and test there
<bdmurray> yofel: yes that is installed too
<jibel> pedro_, good afternoon
<pedro_> good afternoon jibel
<jibel> pedro_,  there are 3 desktop bugs that generate a lot of noise
<jibel> seb128 thinks it happens at session closing
<jibel> Could you do something with a bug pattern to make them quieter. If it is not a issue of course because the number of duplicates is very high
<jibel> bug 804896
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804896 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Oneiric) (and 1 other project) "gnome-settings-daemon assert failure: gnome-settings-daemon: ../../src/xcb_io.c:140: dequeue_pending_request: Assertion `req == dpy->xcb->pending_requests' failed. (affects: 164) (dups: 226) (heat: 1713)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804896
<jibel> bug 804221
<jibel> bug 804472
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804221 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon assert failure: gnome-settings-daemon: ../../src/xcb_io.c:515: _XReply: Assertion `!dpy->xcb->reply_data' failed. (affects: 81) (dups: 115) (heat: 964)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804221
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804472 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gnome-settings-daemon assert failure: gnome-settings-daemon: ../../src/xcb_io.c:221: poll_for_event: Assertion `(((long) (event_sequence) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed. (affects: 22) (dups: 23) (heat: 198)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804472
<pedro_> jibel, sure, will look at those
<hggdh> and my oneiric is still hosed... no more nvidia, unity-2d fails to start up, etc
<pedro_> sigh, launchpad timeouts on the bugs...
<jibel> pedro_, Cool, thanks!
<jibel> pedro_, use /+text at the end of the url
<pedro_> yup
<jibel> or the api, the timeout is higher
<jibel> hggdh, how does unity-2d fails to start ?
<hggdh> jibel: yes
<hggdh> and metacity
<jibel> hggdh, only console or background ?
<hggdh> only console ; background is active on X, but no commands except for some indicators
<jibel> hggdh, is lightdm-gtk-greeter installed on your system ?
<hggdh> jibel: yes, I confirmed it
<hggdh> jibel: 0.9.2-oubuntu4
<hggdh> there might a a conflict ftom the other packages in xorg-edgers
<jibel> hm, there was a bug where this package was not installed, so there was no greeter and only a text console, but that is not it.
<hggdh> no, unfortunately
<kamusin> hggdh, I had the same problem.. the easy and quick solution for me was reinstall Oneiric .. sigh
<kamusin> by the way, happy sysadmin day to everyone!
<hggdh> yeah, I was trying to NOT reinstall. Twice in the same cycle is too much
<kamusin> who is sysadmin (of course)
 * hggdh reluctantly raises hand
<hggdh> jibel: is today's oneiric desktop ISO usable?
 * hggdh goes for a reinstall :-(
<jibel> hggdh, no build today, but yesterday is ok
<hggdh> jibel: thank you
 * hggdh goes for a surgical reinstall, keeping /home
<hggdh> and saving /etc/ for an easier recovery...
<hggdh> jibel: insteresting: running rescue from the CD, I cannot successfully enter the password for my disk
<hggdh> I get "rescue: no key available with this passphrase"
<kamusin> doh.. having a nice day
<hggdh> this is hell :-(
<hggdh> OK. making a last backup before formatting the disk
<bdmurray> yofel: any news?
<yofel> sorry, was busy with the kde 4.7 backports for natty, I'm actually just rebooting
<yofel> k, nvidia fixed, back in oneiric
<yofel> bdmurray: ok, confirmed that it doesn't work, I'll reply once I know more
<bdmurray> yofel: well that sucks
<hggdh> jibel: yesterday's alternate is also hosed
<jibel> hggdh, yes, yesterday and today, same bug. the fix didn't get uploaded. Tomorrow will be a better day.
 * hggdh goes back to natty
<bdmurray> charlie-tca: have you seen bug 813240?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 813240 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu installer says "That name already exist on the network" for any choosen name (affects: 1) (heat: 438)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813240
<charlie-tca> yes, it's true, too
<charlie-tca> I think it happens in both Ubuntu and Xubuntu desktop installer
<bdmurray> here I was hoping they were lies all lies
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> If the name you use for the computer has been in use or exists in a /etc/hosts file, it gives that warning
<charlie-tca> It doesn't block the name, it just warns that it exists already
<charlie-tca> I will even mark it triaged, if you want me to
<charlie-tca> I see it every time I run a desktop image installation
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-30
<dnivra> hello. could someone try doing this and determine if it's indeed a bug http://paste.ubuntu.com/655032/? ?
<Ampelbein> dnivra: looks like a bug in bash_completion
<dnivra> Ampelbein: are you facing the issue too? Just wanted to see if someone else also has the issue.
<Ampelbein> dnivra: yes, that option has been removed from dpkg some years ago but it's still listed in /etc/bash_completion.d/dpkg
<dnivra> Ampelbein: okay. I'll file a bug report then.
<alex_mayorga> can someone help me with bug 818355
<ubot4> alex_mayorga: Bug 818355 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/818355 is private
<alex_mayorga> and bug 818354
<ubot4> alex_mayorga: Bug 818354 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/818354 is private
<alex_mayorga> seems like I can't send files over Bluetooth at all :(
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-31
<veger> hello, anyone who can set the importance of bug 818775 to wishlist, as I think I found a KDE report which is mark as Wishlist also.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818775 in kdeutils (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Ark: adding a file to a folder get it in the 'root' of the archive (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818775
<veger> hello, anyone here?
<jmburgess> Hello I think bug 565543 is ready to be marked as triaged, importance medium
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 565543 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Alps touchpad detected as ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse(in VAIO E series) after the kernel upgrade (affects: 68) (dups: 1) (heat: 404)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565543
<jmburgess> is there a wiki page entry for dealing with bugs like bug 818903?  Pretty much the failed to install/upgrade packages.  There seems to be a lot of them
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 818903 in gallery2 (Ubuntu) "package gallery2 2.3-1ubuntu6 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818903
<penguin42> jmburgess: Not that I know of, but the trick is normally to look through the errors to find out what actually went wrong - often it's out of disk space or something dumb like that
<yofel> this one looks like a packaging bug though
<yofel> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/share/gallery2/lib/smarty': No such file or directory
<penguin42> jmburgess: Although that one looks more specific - if you look at the DpkgTerminalLog and look for the first error you can normally see what happened
<jmburgess> yofel: yeah it definitely looks like a packaging bug.  I think there is a wiki page on how to handle those...
<jmburgess> guess not.  I guess I should jsut try and install gallery2 on my machine and see if it works
<jmburgess> is bughelper not in the repositories?
<njin> hello fellows, whic is the manager of the bar with the three buttons of the windows ? I've got compiz running but the bars are missed
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-23
<LordOfTime> this would be Triaged/Wishlist, no?  its a feature request https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guake/+bug/1027925
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1027925 in guake "Feature request: transparency on/off shortcut key" [Undecided,New]
 * LordOfTime can't login to LP to change bugs apparently, blames random bad things.
<LordOfTime> hggdh: see above?
<hggdh> LordOfTime: indeed
<hggdh> and an upstream link to a bug would be nice
<LordOfTime> hggdh: well, once i figure out why LP's blocking my login i'll set it to Wishlist/Triaged and upstream it
<LordOfTime> until then
 * LordOfTime beats LP with a sitck
<LordOfTime> stick*
<hggdh> LP sometimes is a schmuck
<LordOfTime> oh, NOW you let me login
<hggdh> :-)
<LordOfTime> only ***AFTER*** i say under my breath "I am going to send you to oblivion!"
 * LordOfTime grumbles
<LordOfTime> oop
<LordOfTime> found another unprocessed feature request... LP Bug 1027926
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1027926 in guake "Feature request: default working directory of new tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027926
<LordOfTime> hggdh: apparently i cant upstream it
<LordOfTime> at least not from here
<LordOfTime> (site errors out)
<hggdh> mark it confirmed, pending a check upstream for a similar bug
<LordOfTime> i've emailed myself a reminder
<LordOfTime> because LP's being stupid here too
<LordOfTime> once again
 * LordOfTime glares evilly at LP and IExplore.exe
<LordOfTime> THE ENDING OF IEXPLORE.EXE SHALL COME!  *ignites internet explorer*
<LordOfTime> sorry, i've been a tad on edge today :p
<LordOfTime> moreso than normal
<epikvision> What's the package for the login screen?
<hggdh> epikvision: depends on your UBuntu version, and if Unity/Gnome/KDE/...
<hggdh> epikvision: but, for unity it should be lightdm-greeter
<epikvision> thanks hggdh.
<epikvision> I use unity
<epikvision> hggdh: ran ubuntu-bug lightdm-greeter.  Says there is no such package in my system.  Is that really the package of the login screen I see on startup?
<epikvision> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage,
<epikvision> is 12.10's login screen package LightDM?
<epikvision> i meant 12.04
<hggdh> epikvision: ah, no, it is not
<hggdh> epikvision: run 'dpkg -l lightdm\*' -- one of the packages will be it, the name will give it away
<epikvision> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1028122
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1028122 in lightdm "Can't restart after suspending at login screen." [Undecided,New]
<epikvision> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1028122
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1028122 in lightdm "Can't restart after suspend and switch user." [Undecided,New]
<epikvision> revised the name and fixed the description.
<LordOfTime> hey hggdh, around still?
<hggdh> LordOfTime: indeed
<hggdh> (much against my will, BTW)
<hggdh> but Emerson Lake & Palmer helps a bit
<LordOfTime> hggdh:  LP Bug 1027926 and LP Bug 1027925
<LordOfTime> for Guake
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1027926 in guake "Feature request: default working directory of new tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027926
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1027925 in guake "Feature request: transparency on/off shortcut key" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027925
<LordOfTime> the upstream tracker doesnt seem to exist
<LordOfTime> or rather it doesnt exist anymore
<hggdh> looking
<LordOfTime> making it impossible to upstream the bug
<LordOfTime> looks like the domain has no DNS entries
<LordOfTime> unless googledns is being fubarish again
<hggdh> LordOfTime: http://guake.org/report/1
<hggdh> er
<hggdh> http://guake.org/newticket
<LordOfTime> then the LP project has the wrong tracker in it
<hggdh> I have not had a failure on google DNS in quite a long time
<LordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guake/+bug/1027925/+choose-affected-product  shows a different bugtracker
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1027925 in guake "Feature request: transparency on/off shortcut key" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> this may be possible.
<hggdh> yes, it seems they moved
<LordOfTime> lemme file the upstreams and tweak the LP side bugs to Triaged/WIshlist
<hggdh> now, how to adjust the LP entry... I do not remember (been a LOOOONG time I did it)
<LordOfTime> for the record: Comcast is going to be on the receiving end of the output of /dev/hell in about 30 minutes
<hggdh> heh, no big news there
<LordOfTime> except when ***I*** release /dev/hell, bad things happemn
<TheLordOfTime> holy... how many updates were pushed for Precise since yesterday...
<TheLordOfTime> 112 updates doesnt seem right
<LordOfTime> hggdh:  fix it yet?
<LordOfTime> or should i poke #launchpad about it
<LordOfTime> hggdh:  i think bugsquad or bugcontrol needs to adopt upstreaming the guake bugs... there's a *lot* and they're not being touched
<LordOfTime> 22 right now, some are back in the 500k bugs
<hggdh> yep, we should look at them & upstream as needed
 * hggdh goes to install guake, and see what it is about
<hggdh> well, now I have a veritable collection of terminal emulators
<LordOfTime> hggdh:  some are just damn old
<LordOfTime> so...
<hggdh> nope, before closing invalid, we should verify if they are still applicable
<LordOfTime> that's not what i meant
<LordOfTime> i meant that if they're against, say, Maverick, they should be bleh'd
<LordOfTime> or if they're from *ANCIENT*
<LordOfTime> like hardy
 * LordOfTime is a tad busy right now
<LordOfTime> even with nginx i dont invalid things
<LordOfTime> i normally check upstream first :P
<LordOfTime> if they say "Its not a bug"
<LordOfTime> or "We're not fixing it"
<LordOfTime> then, there we go.
<hggdh> heh. Agrred
<hggdh> agreed sounds better
<LordOfTime> :P
<LordOfTime> typically if i think its not a bug and someone else does... Importance -> Opinion
<LordOfTime> unless I *know* its not a bug
<LordOfTime> i.e. someone says the default config is a bug, but its not
<LordOfTime> hggdh:  did we happen to get the bugtracker links fixed though
<hggdh> LordOfTime: nope, I think either the project owner or someone with more auth on LP will have to do it
<LordOfTime> you and i should hop in #launchpad
<LordOfTime> get their admins to do it
<LordOfTime> hggdh:  if i write the question on lp answers against LPItself, can you comment that you've confirmed this as well, that the upstream tracker needs changing?
<hggdh> LordOfTime: there should be no need for me to comment, as long as you show the new site link
<hggdh> but I wll
<LordOfTime> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/203978
<hggdh> LordOfTime: done
<hggdh> and I also subcribed to it
<LordOfTime> wonderful
<LordOfTime> thanks
<hggdh> yw
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-24
<noob7> Hi, I reported a bug to launchpad can someone change it to a wishlist bug please Bug #1028392
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1028392 in ubuntu "shutdown shortcut " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028392
<LordOfTime> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1028462 is really a bug against Launchpad right?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1028462 in ubuntu "Launchpad reports incorrect package" [Undecided,New]
<LordOfTime> yep, confirmed as a Launchpad issue :p
 * LordOfTime changed where the bug points, and marked the ubuntu bug as Invalid
<om26er> can anyone on 12.10 test bug 1027955 please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1027955 in unity "Clicking on a quicklist item highlights the last item in the list" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027955
<hggdh> om26er: cannot reproduce
<brendand> om26er, i don't see it in the quantal daily
<om26er> bregma, what if you hold left-click on a quicklist item ?
<om26er> right click on nautilus icon and hold left click on 'pictures'
<hggdh> om26er: not even then here. Holding the click does nothing until it is released
<brendand> oh wait
<brendand> got repro steps
<brendand> 1.) hold down left-click on the item
<brendand> 2.) move the mouse
<om26er> ah that might have something to do with the touchpad on my laptop, when I click it might be moving a bit for me ;-)
<hggdh> yep, confirmed, now
<hggdh> (although my touchpad is inverted, being left-handed
<alex_mayorga> Does anyone know workarounds fro bug 1015567?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1015567 in dpkg "upgrade failed: mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015567
<alex_mayorga> I don't have perl =(
<hggdh> alex_mayorga: not really, except the probable bypass in comment #6
<alex_mayorga> hggdh: Thanks! Could you dumb it down a bit for me, please?
<hggdh> alex_mayorga: you would have to edit /var/lib/dpkg/status and add a line "Multi-Arch: same" in the stanza for the offending package
<hggdh> alex_mayorga: if you are NOT confortable with potentially messing up your system, I strongly suggest to wait for an official resolution
<alex_mayorga> hggdh: Is there a specific place for this "Multi-Arch: same" or could it go anywhere?
<hggdh> alex_mayorga: anywhere; usually it is found after the "Architecture: ..." line
<hggdh> alex_mayorga: MUST be in the offending package stanza
<alex_mayorga> hggdh: Trying, thanks!
<hggdh> good luck. I do hope you saved the file before changing
<alex_mayorga> hggdh: Do I keep doing the same for other packages that pop
<hggdh> alex_mayorga: yes
<hggdh> (as long as it is the same error)
 * hggdh calls it a day
<alex_mayorga> hggdh: Thanks!
<alex_mayorga> Could someone take a look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109228/ and suggest a fix?
<hggdh> alex_mayorga: what exactly are you trying to do?
<hggdh> alex_mayorga: first of all, apt-get upgrade? Why not dist-upgrade? There is a difference... quite important (hint: man apt-get)
<alex_mayorga> hggdh: just trying apt back to a working state I'd say
<alex_mayorga> apt/get dist-upgrade outputs pretty much the same thing
<hggdh> alex_mayorga: there are ~ 1500 packages not upgraded. What are you trying to do? Upgrade a Ubuntu version?
<alex_mayorga> guess yesterday was not a good day to upgrade to Quantal
<hggdh> IDK, I have been running Q for a while now
<alex_mayorga> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/1015567/comments/9
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1015567 in dpkg "upgrade failed: mixed non-coinstallable and coinstallable package instances present" [High,Triaged]
<hggdh> yes, and there is a probable bypass
<alex_mayorga> hggdh: ^^^ that was the beginning of my saga
<alex_mayorga> Then I tried as you suggested, I added 3 multi arch: same
<alex_mayorga> and here I am =)
<hggdh> and what is the output of a dist-upgrade?
 * hggdh also wonders why is there such a mix of i386 and amd64
<alex_mayorga> hggdh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109244/
<alex_mayorga> hggdh: Dunno, as far as I know this system is amd64 (Linux VPCCW1FFXL 3.2.0-27-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 14:25:57 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux)
<hggdh> alex_mayorga: the arch packages have incompatible versions (meaning the i386 are more up-to-date)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-25
<alex_mayorga> hggdh: Thanks on looking BTW, I really appreciate it
<alex_mayorga> hggdh: should I nuke the i386 packages?
<hggdh> alex_mayorga: I do not know why they were installed, so I cannot really answer. I do not have them in my system, though
<hggdh> another thing you can try is to bring down the amd64 ones to the same version as the i386 (apt-get install libattr1=1:2.4.46-5ubuntu1
<alex_mayorga> I'd blame skype, but I don-t know any better really
<hggdh> ah, maybe skype indeed
<hggdh> but now I do have to go
<alex_mayorga> E: Version '1:2.4.46-5ubuntu1' for 'libattr1' was not found
<alex_mayorga> hggdh: It could wait I believe, the laptop still boots as is
 * alex_mayorga wonders if another bug should be filled
<idx0> iam using ubuntu 12.04 lts.when i close the lid of my computer it suspends and i program it from power manager do nothing
<zh> idx0: So it actually suspends, or is it coming up with a mostly black screen asking for your password? You can turn off the lock screen in the brightness settings.
<idx0> zh:when iam closing the lid the screen comes blank when iam open the lid again it ask for the password
<zh> idx0: Sorry, I'm having a hard time understanding that sentence.
<idx0> when iam closing the lid it suspends
<idx0> when iam opening the lid again it ask for a password
<zh> Well if it's not the lock screen then you should check LaunchPad, sounds like Bug #1022655, it's fairly new so you may want to suscribe to it for updates.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1022655 in gnome-power-manager "Suspend on laptop lid close is off but still suspends" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022655
<zh> Gnome-power-manager is what handles it, here's the package page on LP: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-26
<s9iper1> any body knows how can we disable the guest account ???
<teward> hggdh: around?
<LordOfTime> irssi, stop redoing my nick!  :/
<hggdh> I am around in 20 minutes
<LordOfTime> i'll poke you then :P
<hggdh> LordOfTime: ready
<LordOfTime> hggdh: sorry, got sidetracked, one moment
<LordOfTime> sorry, got innundated with phone calls
<LordOfTime> being ITSec is hard sometimes :P
<hggdh> heh
<LordOfTime> hggdh: was looking over bugsquad join applications, was going to support someone on that list joining given their bugs work.  lemme find that applicant again
 * LordOfTime has 25 IExplore windows open
<hggdh> LordOfTime: bugsquad, or bugcontrol?
<LordOfTime> bugsquad
<LordOfTime> not bugcontrol
<LordOfTime> i leave the vets of bugcontrol for those
<hggdh> LordOfTime: all that is needed for joinging bugsquad is...
<LordOfTime> hggdh: indeed, but it appears there's some since may and nobody's checked hence the poke :p
<LordOfTime> if it were bugcontrol it'd be via the mailing list and i dont comment on those...
<LordOfTime> DAMN IT STOP RINGING!  *yells at his phone*
<hggdh> oh, I know what happened -- there are a few admins for bugsquad, and we get the join request in a round-robin way
<hggdh> I will look at the pending requests
<LordOfTime> 4 dont seem to have done significant bug work
<LordOfTime> one has
 * LordOfTime was looking at all teams he's with to find a serial joiner who has had no other LP activities, and was checking bugsquad just to be safe
<LordOfTime> hggdh: there's no harm in me pointing members of the security team to bugs which ask whether a bug is actually a security bug or not, right?
<LordOfTime> i mean, they'd truly know :P
<hggdh> LordOfTime: no, not at all. You can also poke them at #ubuntu-hardened
<LordOfTime> indeed
<LordOfTime>  i sit there daily :p
 * LordOfTime works on nginx security bugs, so keeps checking often
<hggdh> LordOfTime: all pending join requests to bugsquad have been processed
<LordOfTime> hggdh: i think a few weren't following the rules though
<LordOfTime> some ahvent signed the CoC
<hggdh> and I apologise for not checking there...
<hggdh> LordOfTime: the rules are quite simple, and easy... if one does not follow them, one will be rejected
<LordOfTime> i see :)
<hggdh> and what happens is an email is sent to the rejected candidate explaining why
<LordOfTime> i know the rules for bugcontrol are much more stringent.  they could be a bit more stringent for bugcontrol-via-other-projects-interactions
<hggdh> interestingly, most of those rejected never apply again
<hggdh> well, sort of. If you are an upstream to one of our packages, we have a real interest in having you here and helpin
 * hggdh is rebooting, trying to find out if libvirt/qemu will work again
<om26er_> could anyone try a nautilus crash please?
<om26er_> press super+d while desktop is in focus
<om26er_> *in Quantal
<om26er_> okay then, its bug 1028028
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1028028 in nautilus "nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028028
<om26er> that was bug 1028028
<om26er> no bottu :/
<om26er> *ubottu
<njin> omer26er: hallo, I cannot reproduce
<njin> om26er:^^
<LordOfTime> om26er: "Fix Committed" is the correct status, upstream's waiting for the package to be updated in Quantal
<LordOfTime> once that happens, it becomes Fix Released
<LordOfTime> if the bug still exists after that, well...
<micahg> LordOfTime: well, that's the way the Desktop team uses that status, it's not listed that way on the wiki
<LordOfTime> micahg: indeed.
<LordOfTime> micahg: when you hang out around the Desktop guys, you learn that's how they interpret that.
 * LordOfTime sometimes forgets what the wiki specifically says
<LordOfTime> *yawn*
<LordOfTime> i shouldnt even be looking at bugs, but alas, slow days at work *shrugs*
 * LordOfTime notices he missed an important email chain, and shifts his attention
<om26er> LordOfTime, yeah, thats fixed in -proposed
<om26er> njin, you might be using -proposed repo?
<om26er> njin, its fixed there
<njin> om26er, yes i use -proposed
<trism> The reporter for bug 1021783 would like an SRU of the fix from quantal to precise. I attached a debdiff and updated the description, but the bug is already marked fixed, so I'm not sure if anyone will see it (so I thought I'd ask here if someone could take a look), thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1021783 in python3.2 "invalid behavior of curses.newpad().refresh() " [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1021783
<micahg> trism: looking
<micahg> trism: task granted, go ahead and subscribe ubuntu-sponsors if the rest of the paperwork is there
<trism> micahg: thanks
<ldz420> When using apport to make a bug report should I use the apport on the application before or after the bug happens?
<ldz420> because I am wondering if the erroneous data show up after the error has occured
<ldz420> Or does apport simply show all of the application that are involved so the information show doesn't change before or after the bug occurs
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-27
<hggdh> hum. bug 1029189
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1029189 in apport "ProcMaps.txt may contain private information such as username" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029189
<pedro_> oh the username is such a sensitive info...
<pedro_> hello hggdh
<hggdh> yo pedro_ welcome back :-)
<pedro_> thanks :-)
<hggdh> it is not that it is very sensitive, but it *might* be considered private
<hggdh> and closing the bug this way... I do not think correct
<pedro_> well yeah, asking something to sort of start a conversation but closing the bug... it kind of gives you the wrong signal
<hggdh> yes. even more cuz (at least my) new bugs with crash are being opened public
<pedro_> btw didn't we escaped some of that info already on apport?
<hggdh> we did, at least of old. But I am not sure now, after all the changes in LP re. privacy.
<njin> pedro_:happy to see you ;-)
<pedro_> njin: hey dude! how's going?
<njin> better, thanks
<njin> pedro_: and how are you ?
<pedro_> njin: doing good, thanks
<njin> hggdh, testing ubuntu server today's build, seems that there's a problem with encrypted lvm, if i run sudo mount it return none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs instead of securityfs being mounted on /sys/kernel/security
<njin> i'm crazy opr what '
<njin> ?
<njin> hggdh, hallo sorry
<fegsoc> There is probably a regression and a USB modem firmware related bug 496256.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 496256 in network-manager "Nokia CS-15 USB modem does not work anymore and can not be installed in Karmic" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496256
<hggdh> njin: please open a bug on it
<njin> ok thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-28
<s9iper1>  how to get root access to  system  which command is run in terminal ??
<hggdh> sudo
<s9iper1> hggdh yes i get it on wiki page can you install xampp sever on ubuntu i have searched in google but no site is help full i dont know why i guess i can not get the wiki page..
<s9iper1> anybody help me in installing the xampp server in ubuntu ?
<donsiuch> I have a question for anyone that has committed a bug fix... following Ubuntu's guide. My question is in regards to building a test package with my change
<donsiuch> the guide says to enter these commands: $ bzr builddeb -- -S -us -uc
<donsiuch> $ pbuilder-dist <release> build ../<package>_<version>.dsc
<donsiuch> I get an error on the second, particularly <release> ... what is the <release>? im assuming that is not one of the generated files
<penguin42> we really do need a field for 'best bug titles': bug 1030403
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1030403 in oxygen-icons ""Network connected" icon looks like a punk with a mullet wearing a hat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030403
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-29
<akhilblue> guys there is a problem with fonts on 12.04. i think its isolated but would appreciate some help
<TheLordOfTime> bleh, apparently Comcast is evil
<TheLordOfTime> and is in need of dooming.
<TheLordOfTime> anyways...
<TheLordOfTime> who here uses Update Manger to update their packages?
<penguin42> well I have done and do sometimes on other machines; but my main machine is Kubuntu so it uses Muon
<TheLordOfTime> have you ever run into a bug where it autominimizes on Precise, and then opening it returns a white box you can't interact with?
<penguin42> no, don't remember seeing that
<TheLordOfTime> wonder if its a rendering issue in x, or whether its a bug in update manager
<penguin42> that sounds like update manager isn't redrawing it's window
<TheLordOfTime> might be
<TheLordOfTime> it doesnt happen when it just loses focus but remains non-minimized
<TheLordOfTime> i might file a bug on it
<TheLordOfTime> i filed a bug on this, LP Bug 1030545
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1030545 in update-manager "Update Manager window does not seem to redraw" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030545
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-23
<blizzow1> I think there might be a bug in 13.04 NetworkManager when trying to connect to WPA2 networks that use 802.1x auth.  When I try to connect to my WPA2 network, I have a self signed cert, I choose to put in my username and password, then I get a notice about my self signed cert.  I choose to ignore and tick the box that says ignore future warnings.  Then a wireless client will fail and return to a username and password dialog.  I attempting to connect will
<blizzow1> I've tried on three different machines and get the same behavior every time. :(
<blizzow> I also remove another password line in there that's set to =1 if I remember correctly.
<nitink_> Hi All
<nitink_> i am learning about fixing bugs.
<nitink_> But when i do "#dch -i"  to document the fix i get error
<nitink_> $ dch -i
<nitink_> dch: fatal error at line 570:
<nitink_> Cannot find debian/changelog anywhere!
<nitink_> Are you in the source code tree?
<nitink_> (You could use --create if you wish to create this file.)
<hggdh> nitink_: you should be using dch under a source package tree; it will have a ./debian subdirectory and ./debian/changelog
<hggdh> nitink_: per the message, you are *not* under a source package tree...
<nitink_> No i can't see any debian subdirectory
<nitink_> i took a branch as : bzr branch lp:getdeb-web
<nitink_> it created source directory getdeb-web
<nitink_> after doing changes when i try dch -i .. i got this error
<nitink_> I am inside getdeb-web and cannot see debian subdirectory.
<nitink_> Sorry, I am new to this and learning . any help will be appreciated
<hggdh> nitink_: you should instead bzr branch lp:ubuntu/<version>/getdeb-web
<hggdh> nitink_: lp:getdeb-web is the upstream project, and it is probably not packaged for Ubuntu
<hggdh> nitink_: while lp:ubuntu/<version/* has the official packages
<nitink_> Thanks hggdh. I will try that
<hjd> Hm, anyone have suggestions for what do do further with bug 1133543? It seems like it solved itself, but I am not sure what the underlying problem was, as I was never able to reproduce it...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1133543 in apport (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-bug assert os.path.exists(self['ExecutablePath']) AssertionError" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1133543
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-24
<phillw> Hi good people, I am seeing bug 1204005 as it is a kernel panic, I have no logs. Is it sufficient to state 'affects me', and add in what I saw happen in the comment area?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204005 in linux (Ubuntu) "[saucy] kvm host hangs of guest boot with 3.10.0-5" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204005
<Ampelbein> phillw: Seeing that a kernel developer marked it triaged it is enough to mark "Affects me" and subscribe to keep updated.
<phillw> Ampelbein: thanks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-25
<NitinK1> Hi, I fixed my first bug and merge is approved. But now i got request to send the fix to upstream.
<NitinK1> Any ideas how should i proceed for upstream fix ?
<TheLordOfTime> sumbit your patch to the upstream bugtracker?
<TheLordOfTime> NitinK1:  what's the bug number in Launchpad?
<NitinK1> 1044024
<TheLordOfTime> LP Bug 1044024
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1044024 in ushare (Ubuntu) "Typo in ushare init script" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044024
<TheLordOfTime> NitinK1:  do you know where upstream tracks bugs in their software?
<NitinK1> No, launchpad does not show upstream connection for ushare.. or may be i am missing something.
<TheLordOfTime> no that makes sense if nobody set up the upstream tracker
<TheLordOfTime> NitinK1:  give me a minute
<TheLordOfTime> NitinK1:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/saucy/ushare/saucy/view/head:/README#L174
<TheLordOfTime> they don't have an upstream tracker.  They have an email address you report bugs to.
<TheLordOfTime> which IMO is bad because upstream bugtrackers are awesome
<TheLordOfTime> NitinK1:  in the source package there's a README that says where to send bugs and/or feedback to.  So that's how you'd report this
<TheLordOfTime> NitinK1:  but that's a very very very minor bug.
<NitinK1> Thanks a lot TheLordOfTime ... yeah.. i am just starting up and picking up things. and this is my first bug. so just learning the things
 * TheLordOfTime looks at bug importances
<TheLordOfTime> NitinK1:  awesome!  feel free to ask any questions you have!
 * TheLordOfTime has half a mind to retroactively set "Low" importance on that bug, but decides not to change anything
<TheLordOfTime> .... gah, nginx ftbfs... again... :/
<TheLordOfTime> *diverts attention elsewhere*
<TheLordOfTime> any other bugsquader or bug controller able to translate Russian to English for a bug?  It's only a little bit of Russian, but I don't trust google transalte.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/+bug/1199295
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1199295 in nginx (Ubuntu) "package nginx-full 1.2.6-1ubuntu3.2 failed to install/upgrade: подпроцесс установлен сценарий pre-removal возвратил код ошибки 2" [Undecided,New]
<TheLordOfTime> wouldn't mind if you could translate the dpkgterminallog.gz file too
<Ampelbein> TheLordOfTime: Still need help on 1199295?
<Ampelbein> TheLordOfTime: It's basically a problem when you remove /etc/nginx/nginx.conf and attempt to uninstall. nginx' initscript just fails when it can't find the configuration file.
<TheLordOfTime> Ampelbein:  can you put the translation information into the bug?
<TheLordOfTime> or a summary even
<TheLordOfTime> so that i can go poking around to fix it
<TheLordOfTime> (that seems like a familiar bug... o.O)
<TheLordOfTime> Ampelbein:  also, thanks for the help there :)
<TheLordOfTime> Ampelbein:  i also can't safely translate from my phone so... :P
<TheLordOfTime> (i'm not at home with my laptop basically :P)
<Ampelbein> TheLordOfTime: Commented on the bug and set to triaged/low
<TheLordOfTime> Ampelbein:  thanks!  (i would have set it Triaged / Low myself, but... again, phone)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-26
<the-gibson> quick question about selecting the right source package for a bug
<the-gibson> I helped a friend file 1205166 earlier
<the-gibson> which is about random hardlocks, problem is that when the hardlock occurs, it doesnt seem to leave errors in the logs, just halts
<the-gibson> what should we select for the source package?
<phillw> Hi the-gibson hopefully http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/06/24/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t21:30 will answer the issue. That classroom session was held by the bug master!
<the-gibson> thanks phillw
<poz> I have a bug to report
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-27
<Logan_> Noskcaj: Please don't do this again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pixman/+bug/1180108/comments/2
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1180108 in pixman (Ubuntu) "Update to 0.30" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Noskcaj> ok, sorry.
<Noskcaj> I've got nothing to do, i'll file the debian bug now
<Logan_> It's already in Debian unstable. Building it locally now before I do a sync.
<Noskcaj> ok
<Logan_> Looks like 0.30.0-2 is too new to be downloaded/synced. I'll give it a little bit before I try again.
<Logan_> Noskcaj: It's okay to tell people to forward the bug to Debian. Just don't do it such a curt manner. It gives Ubuntu developers a bad name.
<Logan_> Explain why it is necessary, give a link to steps, etc.
<Noskcaj> I see your reasoning. I emailed the guy shortly after and walked him through the actual process
<Logan_> Okay, thanks.
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-07-28
<penguin42> there's a tag or something for translation bugs isn't there? I don't see it on the Bugs/Tags list
<mitya57> penguin42: try http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations
<penguin42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/HandlingBugs  seems to be the magic
<penguin42> ah, actually looking at the bug someone has already subscribed ubuntu-translation so all ok
<penguin42> gah, bug spammers
<phillw> Hi good people... which application should the following be logged against (saucy bug)...When I log in via console, I get the following three error / warnings:
<phillw> find: `/var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available': No such file or
<phillw> directory
<phillw> cat: /var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available: No such file or directory
<phillw> run-parts: /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available exited with return code 1
<phillw> These only happen with the console and not when using lxterm or 'su -l'
<phillw> I'm surmising it owuld be update-notifier, but not sure if that is a valid application to raise a bug against.
<phillw> *would*
<maxb> You can check which binary package owns a given file like this:
<maxb> dpkg -S /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available
<Ampelbein> phillw: I agree, update-notifier. It should check the files existence before trying to read them.
<phillw> maxb:  Ampelbein thanks, I'll pass that onto the OP
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-23
<Malkia> Hello folks! :) I am new to ubuntu and linux in general and I am having problems running TFTP server on my Ubuntu14.04 install. I need some help with this. Is that the place in which i can ask for such ?
<jpds> p/1
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-25
<el_gallo_azul> Folks I have submitted a Ubuntu bug but I need to specify the package, and I'm stuck. I am not able to mount an internal HDD at computer startup.
<el_gallo_azul> ie. Which application mounts a HDD at startup?
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-26
<phillw> Hi good people, is bug 1307648 worthy of an announce, as the v35 fixes the issue?
<ubot5> bug 1307648 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium 34 from proposed does not take input from keyboard in first entry point on several webpages" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307648
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-07-27
<samgtr> hello everyone
<samgtr> is there any beginner level bug for me? i would like to contribute to ubuntu
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-07-23
<hjd> I ran across bug 1440726. Could someone please check whether bug 1419780 exists and if it could be made public? :)
<ubot5> bug 1440726 in freetuxtv (Ubuntu) "bug #1419780 has been deleted" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1440726
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1419780 could not be found
<TJ-> hjd: 1419780 exists and is private
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-07-24
<alexandercogneau> Hi everyone, should bugs which are upstream also be reported on the ubuntu launchpad?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-07-26
<melodie> hi
<melodie> has anyone noticed an issue with laptop-mode-tools in Trusty?
<melodie> I posted here not long ago: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/laptop-mode-tools/+bug/1475951
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1475951 in laptop-mode-tools (Ubuntu) "laptop-mode-tools (1.64-1ubuntu1) does not start in Vivid" [Undecided,New]
<melodie> hi, I added a comment to the bug #1475951
<ubot5> bug 1475951 in laptop-mode-tools (Ubuntu) "laptop-mode-tools (1.64-1ubuntu1) does not start in Vivid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1475951
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-27
<RalphBa> hello
<RalphBa> little question. wanted to run flexlm 9.2 server (32bit) in ubuntu 16.04 (x86_64). found out, that I need the 32bit lsb-core. Well, the package seems to has defect deps, it wants alien:i386 whereas there is only alien:all. wanted to file this as bug, but how the hell should I file something like that?
<RalphBa> overall the process seems to me a bit complex and therefor not really practicable for dialy reporting :D
<hggdh> sync350: opinion is an end state. You can just keep it ongoing or, if allnecessary data is there, mark it triaged
<hggdh> RalphBa: is it lsb-core that has this requirement?
<hggdh> RalphBa: anyway, what I am finding in the repositories is an alien:amd64 and one alien:i386. I see no alien:all
<RalphBa> hmmm... strage, moment
<RalphBa> http://pastebin.com/NPFtjKJt
<RalphBa> this is what I get when I try "sudo apt install lsb-core:i386"
<RalphBa> hggdh: sorry forgot to notify
<RalphBa> oh, and its german
<RalphBa> translated it means, alien:i386 is not installable
<hggdh> RalphBa: oh, the issue is with lsb-core
<hggdh> let me see what I find
<RalphBa> thanks
<hggdh> RalphBa: I still do not find a lsb-core:all. There are i386 and amd64 versions
<hggdh> and lsb-core:i386 depends on alien:i386
<hggdh> RalphBa: you can see that by running apt-cache depends lsb-core:i386|grep alien
<RalphBa> hggdh: yes, I'm speaking about lsb-core:i386 but there is no alien:i386 so the dependency of lsb-core cannot be satisfied
<RalphBa> hggdh: sudo apt install alien:i386 return an packet alien:i386 is not avaliable
<hggdh> oh. Yes indeed
<hggdh> RalphBa: please open a bug against lsb-core:i386
<RalphBa> at launchpad?
<hggdh> yes
<hggdh> you can start it by running ubuntu-bug lsb-core
<RalphBa> hggdh: thank you
<hggdh> RalphBa: no prob. Thank you for taking the time to report the issue.
<RalphBa> hggdh: ok, that ubuntu-bug thing is nice
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> sometimes we do a nice thing ;-)
<RalphBa> hggdh: FYI: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+bug/1606936
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1606936 in lsb (Ubuntu) "Dependency on nonexistent alien:i386" [Undecided,New]
<RalphBa> oh, that automatically pronounced here :D
<RalphBa> announced
<RalphBa> hggdh: sometimes WE do a nice thing? Developer?
<hggdh> RalphBa: was, a looong time ago. Nowadays mostly consultant. But I still help with Ubuntu
<RalphBa> Well, since its the only realiable option for (except at work, have to fight with windows there) seems I have to thank you :D
<RalphBa> -a
<RalphBa> just a bit worried because of the future... XMir and Wayland conflict
<hggdh> RalphBa: I reassigned the bug to the Alien package, this is actually the one failing
<hggdh> I am not worried with Mir vs. Wayland. WHat I am worried about is stability of the code bases
<RalphBa> ?
<hggdh> either one must be stable for us to move on to them
<hggdh> and there is so much cruft to deal with special cases that I wonder.
<RalphBa> thats the nice thing about oss, whreas we have to worry about the customer not getting his beloved shiny new features and therefor sacrificing every single bit of code stability, oss can concentrate on such stuff
<RalphBa> much cruft? in xmir, wayland or both? aren't they kind of more specification than code?
<RalphBa> or was that said in a general meaning
<RalphBa> hggdh: well, have to go home. Have a nice day and thanks again
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-28
<rlaager> I'm looking for someone to nominate this for SRU into Xenial: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zfs-linux/+bug/1548009
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1548009 in zfs-linux (Ubuntu) "ZFS pools should be automatically scrubbed" [Medium,Fix released]
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-07-24
<hjd> Has anyone seen similar error messages to the ConfigParser one in bug 1484876? It looks like the error occurs somewhere deeper in the stack, so the general issue might be tracked somewhere else.
<ubot5> bug 1484876 in gyp (Ubuntu) "package gyp 0.1~svn1729-3ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1484876
<tdaitx> could someone please add tasks for Xenial and Zesty with importance Medium to both LP: #1697348 and LP: #1705763 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1697348 in openjdk-8 (Ubuntu) "Java throws "mbind: Invalid argument" message when invoked with UseNUMA" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1697348
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1705763 in The Ubuntu-power-systems project "PPC64: "mbind: Invalid argument" still seen after 8175813" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1705763
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-07-25
<balooo> Hi, I'm looking into a problem we're having on all our servers that have recently gone to 4.10.0-27-generic, but am unsure how to proceed checking if this is a bug, or a problem with something on our end.  I was hoping someone could point us in the right direction.  I do see a Call Trace in dmesg:  https://pastebin.com/2EwQuB7Y
<balooo> we also get lots of kernel hung messages https://pastebin.com/441LhfFr
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-07-27
<tdaitx> could someone please set Importance of LP: #1707082 to critical (as it affects various applications outside openjdk) as well as creating tasks for Xenial and Zesty (same importance)?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1707082 in openjdk-8 (Ubuntu) "regression on openjdk-8 caused by the S8169392 security update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707082
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-07-28
<mdeslaur> tdaitx: done. did you tell sbeattie?
<tdaitx> mdeslaur, thanks for edit and the heads up! ;-)
<tdaitx> hmm, I still need the tasks for Xenial and Zesty (Critical importance) on LP: #1707082, could someone please create those?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1707082 in openjdk-8 (Ubuntu) "regression on openjdk-8 caused by the S8169392 security update" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1707082
<rbasak> tdaitx: done
<tdaitx> rbasak, thanks!
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-23
<eraserpencil_> could someone assist me in the right steps to reporting a bug?
<tsimonq2> eraserpencil_: In what package?
<eraserpencil_> tsimonq2: network-manager no longer recognises my Wifi card, although lshw shows it
<tsimonq2> eraserpencil_: See the topic. :)
<eraserpencil_> errr... yea!
<eraserpencil_> I actually tried reading the proper way to filing a bug report, but I got lost cause alot of conditions to be met and I dont exactly know what some means.
<eraserpencil_> I upgraded my kernel to 4.15, wifi no longer works. So I had to downgrade to 4.13. Now, there is no bug report that automatically get generated, hence I came to this channel if its something worth reporting and/or how to report such a bug
<eraserpencil_> to ask*
<tsimonq2> eraserpencil_: This is a really nice link about filing bug reports: https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/bugs.html
<tsimonq2> eraserpencil_: After reading that, try ubuntu-bug linux
<tsimonq2> (in your terminal)
<eraserpencil_> haha whoa, i am not sure what error that bug is reporting.
<eraserpencil_> got it thanks
<hggdh> eraserpencil_: if the bug is in network-manager, then boot under the offending kernel then, with the issue shown, run 'ubuntu-bug --save=~/nm.crash'
<hggdh> eraserpencil_: then reboot under a working kernel, and then run 'ubuntu-bug ~/nm.crash'
<hggdh> this should report your bug
<hggdh> eraserpencil_: then add information as needed to describe your issue
<eraserpencil_> thanks hggdh
<siretart> Hi, I need some help with understanding apport wrt. to traces. In https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transcode/+bug/1782402 the user is experiencing a segfault, and I am wondering where exactly it crashes. the user first filed without apport, and I've asked him to use 'apport-collect' to add the missing information. unfortunately, this did not retrace the bug. Did I suggest something wrong? What can the report
<siretart> er do to have launchpad do a full retrace that includes source lines and variales in libavcodec, a library the program crashing is depending on?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1782402 in transcode (Ubuntu) "any export AC3 causes segfault" [Undecided,Incomplete]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-24
<siretart> Hi, I need some help with understanding apport wrt. to traces. In https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transcode/+bug/1782402 the user is experiencing a segfault, and I am wondering where exactly it crashes. the user first filed without apport, and I've asked him to use 'apport-collect' to add the missing information. unfortunately, this did not retrace the bug. Did I suggest something wrong? What can the report
<siretart> er do to have launchpad do a full retrace that includes source lines and variales in libavcodec, a library the program crashing is depending on?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1782402 in transcode (Ubuntu) "any export AC3 causes segfault" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<hggdh> siretart: the apport-collect did not get the crash file
<hggdh> siretart: if there *is* a crash file for this (would be under /var/crash/) then they can open a new bug with ubuntu-bug /var/crash/<crash filename>
<hggdh> alternatively, they could apport-retrace the crash file
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-25
<gf2> Hello. Could someone change the importance on this ticket to "Wishlist" please? The reporter agrees that it is an enhancement request.  Thanks
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1336527
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336527 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "add --version argument" [Undecided,New]
<siretart> hggdh: thanks for the explanation. I'll use that to follow up on the bug.
<siretart> gf2: done
<gf2> thanks siretart! :)
<gf2> Hello. Could someone change the importance on this ticket to "wishlist" please?
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1427683
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427683 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "make information in info window copyable" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-07-26
<gf2> Hello. Could someone change the importance on this ticket to "wishlist" please?
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1427683
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1427683 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "make information in info window copyable" [Undecided,New]
<gf2> Hello hggdh! Thanks for changing that ticket to wishlist for me
<gf2> .:)
<gf2> Hello. Could someone change the importance on these tickets to "wishlist" please?
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1457865
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1451794
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1457865 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "add "use system settings" option for proxy settings" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1451794 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "add WPAD support" [Undecided,New]
<gf2> Hello. Could someone change the importance on this one as well to "wishlist" please?
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/1439605
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1439605 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "synaptic shouldn't recommend reloading package sources if a source which never loaded was removed" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> gf2: done, thank you for your work
<gf2> hggdh: Thanks for changing the importance on those tickets! I know you are very busy. Take care. :) G
<hggdh> gf2: you are very welcome :-)
<gf2> I just got home and saw you had changed them. :)
<amedee> I have a question about a bug that may have been reported in the wrong way. How can I improve an existing bug report filed by someone else? Apart from adding comments or creating a duplicate bug report?
<tsimonq2> amedee: Got a link?
<amedee> The bug was originally reported for Xubuntu, but it affects plain Ubuntu, so I feel it is a distratcion to have Xubuntu there:
<amedee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1295627
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1295627 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Wrong language (German) after fresh install" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<amedee> *distraction
#ubuntu-bugs 2019-07-23
<guiverc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager refers to a debug-helper.py script?  is it still used, if so what package is it found in (not in my 19.10 system)
<guiverc> ^ /usr/lib/NetworkManager/debug-helper.py
